# Liverpool FC 2010-2011 season



## TruXta (Jun 9, 2010)

Right, so. The worst season for a long time has come to something of a close with the departure of Rafa. The end of pre-season could see us in a much worse state what with relatively credible rumours of the departure of one or more key players like SG, Nando and Masch. And knowing the state of the club's finances and governance, there's no chance in hell that departures will be replaced with equally good replacements.

So, to kick off, what are your expectations for the season? What do you hope for, and what do you think is realistic?

Personally, I hope we'll get back into CL, but realistically I don't think that's gonna happen. Man City and Spurs will be looking to build on their seasons and challenge for that 4th spot again. Villa and Everton will probably be up there in the 8-5th place heat again, fucking things up for us.

Now, if we can get in some honest, sane owners during the season that would do it for me. That might allow us to rebuild the squad and spirit, and hopefully get started on a new stadium. Again, I can't really see that happening. G+H are gonna suck every penny they can out of the club, unless the banks step in, of course (fat chance).

So, I'm sort of resigned to another five, ten years without the PL trophy, maybe the odd CL campaign. 

Fuck.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 9, 2010)

Dalglish back in the hot seat persuades Torres and Gerrard to stay and signs some more of Spain's World Cup winning team. FA Cup and Europa Cup next season, treble the season after that. Man Utd to get relegated and the entire Chelsea squad to be wiped out by a mystery virus.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes, please. But I'm too old and sad to indulge those kinds of pipe dreams.


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 10, 2010)

My big hope is that the two parasites currently in charge of this unutterable shambles fuck right off.

On the pitch, if Torres stays and is fit for the whole season, and the process of appointing a manager goes smoothly and the right choice is made and he's allowed to get on with things with no political shenanigans to distract him, we have the chance to, at best, improve slightly on last season. 

Fat chance of any of that happening, mind.

More realistically, a top ten finish would be a pleasant surprise. 

Mascherano looks certain to leave. If he follows Rafa I'd rather do a player swap than get cash, 'cos there's no way monies raised are getting invested in the skwad.

If Gerrard stays out of loyalty to Dalglish, surely sacrificing his last chance for a league winners medal, then he will merit his place as one of the all-time LFC greats. If Real come in with some ludicrous offer he'll probably leave, however.

I hope Kenny doesn't take the job, 'cos there will come a point next season where, after a 0-0 dullfest at home to Blackpool or Blackburn, some of the fans start to turn on him. While it is often glossed over that this happened before - particularly when he was benching Beardsley and playing Burrows in centre midfield in '91 - it would be a desparately sad moment and, to be frank, would mark the point where we might as well fuck it all off.

Whoever takes over, be it Kenny, Hodgson or Jason Fucking McAteer, I hope for an end to expensive second-rate signings keeping promising youth out of the first team. Kenny's been overhauling the academy. It's about time some of them were given their chance.

I prefer this season's thread already. Less misplaced optimism and more gloom. 

Embrace the gloom.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 10, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> Dalglish back in the hot seat persuades Torres and Gerrard to stay and signs some more of Spain's World Cup winning team.



With _what_?


----------



## agricola (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## N_igma (Jun 10, 2010)

I've got a funny feeling we'll end up winning the league! Ya know for the lulz and all that!


----------



## g force (Jun 10, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> With _what_?



And who? Yeah what they'll do is not sign for a top 4 club if they leave Real Madrid and Barca


----------



## big eejit (Jun 11, 2010)

agricola said:


>



What is it with Liverpool and pomposity? It's going to be a long, hard season for the RS.


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 11, 2010)

Long, hard season, aye. 10% of posts on this thread by Evertonians already..


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 11, 2010)

Last word on Rafa.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jun/10/rafael-benitez-liverpool-hillsborough-donation

A Class Act.


----------



## N_igma (Jun 11, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Last word on Rafa.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jun/10/rafael-benitez-liverpool-hillsborough-donation
> 
> A Class Act.



Fair do's Rafa!


----------



## Sunray (Jun 11, 2010)

How ever much Daglish might want the Job, he's only really ever been successful when backed up by a huge pot of cash.


----------



## N_igma (Jun 11, 2010)

Sunray said:


> How ever much Daglish might want the Job, he's only really ever been successful when backed up by a huge pot of cash.



I don't recall there being big money in football in the 80's.


----------



## Le Shark (Jun 11, 2010)

I really think this is the start of a huge struggle for LFC - the club now needs a big overhaul, starting with those 2 dickheads at the top.....and if big players want to leave then let them - you don't need players on the pitch that want to be somewhere else!!


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 11, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Last word on Rafa.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jun/10/rafael-benitez-liverpool-hillsborough-donation
> 
> A Class Act.



Worth a pat on the back that, shame it's the only classy thing he's done since he arrived.


----------



## g force (Jun 11, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Last word on Rafa.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jun/10/rafael-benitez-liverpool-hillsborough-donation
> 
> A Class Act.



Nice work that....but he's always been a decent bloke.


----------



## Dandred (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you for starting the thread TruXta


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 11, 2010)

N_igma said:


> I don't recall there being big money in football in the 80's.



There wasn't as much as there is now obviously - but Liverpool had the most at that point.

I don't think anyone can be successful now without loads of money though.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 12, 2010)

Fedayn, what's wrong with wanting the club to be owned by someone other than a pair of pricks?


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 15, 2010)

Yossi's off:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jun/14/yossi-benayoun-chelsea-contract-liverpool

Too bad he's going to ver Chels, I'm gonna have to hate him now.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 15, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Fedayn, what's wrong with wanting the club to be owned by someone other than a pair of pricks?



Where did I say there was anything wrong with not wanting your club to be owned by a 'pair of pricks'? 
I think fans and the local community should own and democratically control football clubs.


----------



## Le Shark (Jun 15, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Yossi's off:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jun/14/yossi-benayoun-chelsea-contract-liverpool
> 
> Too bad he's going to ver Chels, I'm gonna have to hate him now.



He won't be the last either!!


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 25, 2010)

Hodgson looks like a done deal, according to most outlets.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 25, 2010)

Decent strike force that, Ngog and Zomora.


----------



## mack (Jun 27, 2010)

WTF is going on between Benitez and Lucas?! 

"Benitez also wants to take three other Liverpool players to Italy and is interested in England full-back Glen Johnson, Danish centre-back Daniel Agger and Brazilian midfielder Lucas."


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 27, 2010)

He can have Lucas. Straight swap for Sneijder.

In fact, while we're at it - Lucio for Agger, and Maicon for Johnson. It's only fair.


----------



## big eejit (Jun 28, 2010)

Jeremy Hunt apologises for Hillsborough comment mistake on Sky interview:

http://www.jeremyhunt.org/blog.aspx?id=115

Oh dear.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 28, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Jeremy Hunt apologises for Hillsborough comment mistake on Sky interview:
> 
> http://www.jeremyhunt.org/blog.aspx?id=115
> 
> Oops!



BBC News item now, as it should be.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 29, 2010)

Woy Hodgson, then. I like him, and he does have experience of managing big clubs - Inter, for one. A thoroughly nice fella, too - I met him in April as the Fulham team were staying in the same hotel as I was. Gave me two minutes of his time even though he was having a quiet drink.

A lot will depend on which players leave and how much he has to spend. Bobby Zamora to follow him, anyone?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 29, 2010)

I like Woy as much as anyone, and don't think that LFC could do much better in their current circumstances. Which we all know are ten shades of shit. And for that reason I can't help think that it was a mistake not to go with Kenny as a care-taker manager until we've got new and hopefully sound owners, and then go for Woy or whoever else was interested and available. As it's looking increasingly likely that we'll be lucky as fuck to get into the CL next year I can see Hodgson getting unfairly crucified for trying and failing to spearhead a team that is both organizationally, economically and in terms of sporting quality nearing bankruptcy.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 29, 2010)

Thing is, I really don't rate Kenny as a manager. I loved him as a player, even going so far as to have pretend phone conversations with him on Sundays to ask how the game had gone the day before. He was the reason I got into football in the first place, as far as I can remember. But as a manager I don't think he cut it. The "Liverpool way" was well-established when he took over, and he had the same people around him that had always been there. And at Blackburn, he had the money to outspend nearly everyone else and buy the best players for each position. As I suspect the purse strings are extremely tight at the minute, I don't see what he'd have done any different. Liverpool still need another top-class striker/winger, a good centre back, a couple of creative wide players who will actually stay wide, and if we lose Torres, Gerrard and Mascherano as I suspect will happen, I bet all the money raised is not going to be available. 

What a difference a year makes, eh? This time last year I was sure the long wait would be over. Seems we're as far away as ever.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 29, 2010)

I can share your misgivings about Kenny as manager, he's been out of the game for a long time now. But was it so much the managerial decisions of Rafa that brought us low last season? Managerial decisions as in how to play and who to play. Seems to me like a combo of lots of injuries and the loss of the dressing room were major factors if you look just at the squad, and disregard the muppetry regarding owners, board etc. 

That's where I think Kenny would've been useful - he could have commanded respect, and hopefully instilled some belief in a group of players - whoever might remain at the start of next season - that desperately need some belief in their team-mates and themselves.


----------



## agricola (Jun 29, 2010)

Strange goings-on at RAWK

http://www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/index.php?topic=259721.0


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 29, 2010)

agricola said:


> Strange goings-on at RAWK
> 
> http://www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/index.php?topic=259721.0



I have to admit RAWK has become a bit of a guilty pleasure for me recently.

Wasn't there a thread a while back about 'most deluded fans'? There's only one contender.


----------



## agricola (Jun 29, 2010)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I have to admit RAWK has become a bit of a guilty pleasure for me recently.
> 
> Wasn't there a thread a while back about 'most deluded fans'? There's only one contender.



Wait until the "Independence Day" rally on Sunday.


----------



## Dandred (Jun 30, 2010)

Looks like Hodgson is going to be the new manager. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/8721942.stm

Just the kind of manger we need with the financial troubles at the club. 

I'll be happy with a top 4 finish this season.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2010)

Woy Woy Woy Woy!! 

I like LFC and FFC (now an FFC season ticket holder) and while I know LFC are a 'big club' I would not have gone if I was Woy.


----------



## bromley (Jun 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Woy Woy Woy Woy!!
> 
> I like LFC and FFC (now an FFC season ticket holder) and while I know LFC are a 'big club' I would not have gone if I was Woy.


New fans.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 30, 2010)

Dandred said:


> I'll be happy with a top 4 finish this season.



That's very pragmatic of you.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2010)

bromley said:


> New fans.



Why?


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 30, 2010)

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...round-says-Massimo-Moratti-article448745.html



> When he came we were in trouble, and things appeared dark. He didn’t  panic, he was calm and made us calm. Disaster was averted at the  most important time. Everyone at Inter will remember him for that and  his contribution. He is considered by us all as an important person in  our history. He left an endowment to this club that’s important in our  history.



Interesting comparison by Moratti. 

When Hodgson was manager of Inter first time around, they'd failed to qualify for Europe, their star player was Paul Ince and they were going nowhere. By the time he left they'd reached a European final and the club was on the turnaround.

If he can replicate that, then Hodgson will be "an important person in our history" too, 'cos we're fucked if he can't.


----------



## g force (Jun 30, 2010)

Slight difference though...Inter Milan spent money. Now if he can unearth another Hageland at a similar price you'll be sorted but it's going to be hard with Man City spending so much.


----------



## Dandred (Jun 30, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> That's very pragmatic of you.



After last season I've set my sights a little lower......


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 30, 2010)

. . but perhaps not low enough


----------



## Le Shark (Jun 30, 2010)

He's a great manager - unfortunately there's only so much you can do with those 2 twats pulling the strings at your club!!

There's no way he's gonna be able to beat Spurs / City for that 4th spot this year I'm afraid!!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 30, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...round-says-Massimo-Moratti-article448745.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah I reckon he'll do a good job actually. If RAWK is any indicator he's in for a rough ride though. Mind you I'm presuming not all Liverpool fan sites stick a 'watched' marker on anyone who dares to criticise Benitez.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 1, 2010)

So Woy it is then. The man's gotta have brass balls to go into a club in the state that LFC is. Though he has previous form of course, from his time at Inter. Good luck Roy!


----------



## mack (Jul 1, 2010)

Maybe he'll bring back Danny Boy to Anfield, wouldn't mind Dempsey as well.

Good Luck fella.. you're gonna need it


----------



## TruXta (Jul 1, 2010)

Aye, Dempsey and Hangeland I'd take, but Danny boy? If Gerrard was to leave, maybe. I'm slowly getting around to the idea that maybe, just maybe, it would be best for both club and captain if he left for Real or somewhere abroad. He looks like he needs a new challenge, somewhere he doesn't have the weight of local and personal history weighing him down, and where he wouldn't be looked to to carry the entire team. Problem is if he leaves, will the others stay?


----------



## gabi (Jul 1, 2010)

> "This is the biggest job in club football and I'm honoured to be taking on Britain's most successful football club," Hodgson told the club's website.



I want some of YOUR drugs roy!


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 1, 2010)

Typical scousers nicking our manager 

As a Fulham fan i'm sad to see him go but don't hold anything against him.  He gave us the best couple of seasons in our history but it's onto bigger things.  I can't say I wouldn't have done the same thing.  G'luck Woy.


----------



## gabi (Jul 1, 2010)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Typical scousers nicking our manager
> 
> As a Fulham fan i'm sad to see him go but don't hold anything against him.  He gave us the best couple of seasons in our history but it's onto bigger things.  I can't say I wouldn't have done the same thing.  G'luck Woy.



'Bigger things'?

Jesus. You're smokin the same shit as roy


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 1, 2010)

Bigger gates
Bigger wage bill
Bigger cunts running the club
Bigger problems


----------



## gabi (Jul 1, 2010)

bigger chance of your house being robbed and your wife tied up while you're away on a glorious european night in bratislava


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 1, 2010)

gabi said:


> > "This is the biggest job in club football and I'm honoured to be taking on Britain's most successful football club," Hodgson told the club's website.
> 
> 
> 
> I want some of YOUR drugs roy!



Factually incorrect unless he's ONLY referring to European Cups.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 1, 2010)

I cannot see Hodgon's - erstwhile successful - style and Gerrard together at the moment. Has Hodgson managed proper star players before who demand teams built around them? 

First thought is this might not be a bad time for Stevie G to experience the charms of Madrid . . . it'll be a challenge for sure, for Hodgson and Gerrard  . . .


----------



## g force (Jul 1, 2010)

No not really - he's managed stars with 'issues' (ie egos) such as Paul Ince and Roberto Carlos. But for all the talk of an impressive managerial record it's pretty average, aside from last season.

He's a great stabiliser and arguably what LFC needs but they won't be winning the title.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 1, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Bigger gates
> Bigger wage bill
> Bigger cunts running the club
> Bigger problems



Sadly true.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 1, 2010)

.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 1, 2010)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah I reckon he'll do a good job actually. If RAWK is any indicator he's in for a rough ride though. Mind you I'm presuming not all Liverpool fan sites stick a 'watched' marker on anyone who dares to criticise Benitez.



RAWK's an odd place, alright, but there were many Liverpool fans backing Rafa to the hilt, right to the end..


----------



## cogg (Jul 1, 2010)

Doctor Carrot said:


> *Typical scousers nicking our manager *
> 
> As a Fulham fan i'm sad to see him go but don't hold anything against him.  He gave us the best couple of seasons in our history but it's onto bigger things.  I can't say I wouldn't have done the same thing.  G'luck Woy.



Wrong. No-one born in Liverpool supports Liverpool. Proper scousers support Everton.
Having said that, it's an excellent choice for them because he'll fuck up even more than raffles and Gerard/torres will fuck off as well.

Happy days!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 1, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> RAWK's an odd place, alright, but there were many Liverpool fans backing Rafa to the hilt, right to the end..



Which is fair enough IMO - he did win the Champions League for you and it's hard to separate his faults from the fact the club is run by a couple of complete wankers. Probably the truth is somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 1, 2010)

gabi said:


> 'Bigger things'?
> 
> Jesus. You're smokin the same shit as roy



Are you honestly saying that Fulham are a bigger club than Liverpool? And you say i'm the one on crack?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 1, 2010)

Loads of people wrote him off when he was appointed Fulham manager and look what he achieved.  I can't see Liverpool winning anything this season but I think he'll build them up and get them into the champion's league.


----------



## gabi (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes. To both questions.


----------



## agricola (Jul 1, 2010)

Interesting quote from Broughton in the Guardian report about Hodgson's unveiling:



> "We never saw Kenny Dalglish as a candidate and we explained that to him," said Broughton. "Kenny wanted the job for himself and we told him he wasn't a candidate."



They have treated him a bit shabbily, no?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 2, 2010)

gabi said:


> Yes. To both questions.



As a Fulham fan I feel quite flattered that you think Fulham are a bigger club than Liverpool.  As a functioning human being with all their faculties in tact I think you're a delightfully deluded fool .


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 2, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> RAWK's an odd place, alright, but there were many Liverpool fans backing Rafa to the hilt, right to the end..



I've been banned from there. 

I'll support the guy, he deserves a chance but I really don't know if he's the one to take us forward. The owners are what's holding the club back at the moment.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 2, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> I really don't know if he's the one to take us forward.


 
I dunno about that either, but I'd say he's a fine choice to prevent us going any further backwards.



agricola said:


> They have treated him a bit shabbily, no?


 
Yes. Broughton telling Kenny Dalglish _anything_ about football is a fucking joke.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 2, 2010)

*Benayoun gone....*

Chelsea have confirmed the signing of Yossi Benayoun on a three-year contract from Liverpool. 

The Israel international has spent the past three years at Anfield, having previously spent time with West Ham.
sky

allegedly for around £5m......
 so if the rumours are true that Hodgson has £15million budget....  that makes £20mil available?


----------



## N_igma (Jul 2, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> that makes £20mil available?



You would think that. That money is just going to finance existing debt.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 3, 2010)

N_igma said:


> You would think that. That money is just going to finance existing debt.



Im a Liverpool supporter.. you have to live in hope....


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 3, 2010)

Bit surprised. Even at 30, he's worth £5 mill of anyone's money isn't he?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 4, 2010)

He is or he isn't???


----------



## magneze (Jul 4, 2010)

5million seems cheap tbh.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 5, 2010)

magneze said:


> 5million seems cheap tbh.



Rumours are he was got rid of because of our new Arab owners.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 5, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Rumours are he was got rid of because of our new Arab owners.



You wish.


----------



## agricola (Jul 8, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> You wish.



Its true, apparently these new owners are also wanting rid of anyone from what was el-Andalus as well.


----------



## i_got_poison (Jul 8, 2010)

the only solution to liverpool's problems is for a consortium to come and buy the club at a fraction of the asking price, with RBS willing to freeze interest payments on the current debt for the next 5 years. if barcelona can default on paying their player this month with the revenue streams available to them, then what sort of future lies ahead for us?

p.s. i know mediapro (the company with which barcelona has tv right's contract has filed for bankruptcy protection) problems have contributed to barcelona's woes, though the basic premise (they're in trouble) still stands.

please sign up to shareliverpoolfc.co.uk and help make fan ownership a reality.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 13, 2010)

*8 great World 'Kop' moments*



> The 2010 World Cup may well have climaxed with Fernando Torres and Pepe Reina being crowned champions - but what were the other key contributions made by Liverpool players in South Africa?
> 
> To celebrate the feast of football that was on show at Africa's first ever tournament, we've put together a short compilation of what we feel were the highlights for those who usually ply their trade in L4.



Liverpool FC TV


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 13, 2010)

So is the new injury to Torres making it more or less likely that he will go to Chelsea? Glad Gerrard has had that extra couple of weeks rest he needed, too.


----------



## tommers (Jul 19, 2010)

joe cole has signed for you.

it's your year.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jul 19, 2010)

good signing.  some actual proven quality.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2010)

GET IN! He might be a cockney c***, but he's OUR c*** now!


----------



## stupid kid (Jul 19, 2010)

Joe Cole signs for Liverpool 


Good signing I guess, they've lacked decent wide players for a while.


----------



## g force (Jul 19, 2010)

How is it good to sign a 28 year old in a deal that will cost close to £19m over its lifetime? Seems like desperation for letting Alonso and Yossi get away and fearing Spurs were going to sign Cole.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 19, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Factually incorrect unless he's ONLY referring to European Cups.



It's a fact, whether or not it's just European cups or European and domestic cups.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 19, 2010)

g force said:


> How is it good to sign a 28 year old in a deal that will cost close to £19m over its lifetime? Seems like desperation for letting Alonso and Yossi get away and fearing Spurs were going to sign Cole.


You have to assume he would have preferred Tottenham (being virtual family with the manager, and London)  but I couldn't see Levy going anywhere near £90,000 for 4 years for someone his age and recent injury record. 

It seems Liverpool's income is no greater that Tottenham's, got no idea how the club can afford this on top of the existing debt and wages like Johnson's. Got to think someone of value is going.


----------



## Dandred (Jul 19, 2010)

g force said:


> How is it good to sign a 28 year old in a deal that will cost close to £19m over its lifetime? Seems like desperation for letting Alonso and Yossi get away and fearing Spurs were going to sign Cole.


 
Where do you get the 19 million from.......? 

From the swap with Bessie? A little drunken here...


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 19, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> It's a fact, whether or not it's just European cups or European and domestic cups.


 
It's bollocks, both Rangers-most domestic leagues in thw world-and Celtic have won more domestic trophies and more tophies than Liverpool. Liverpool are the most successful Brituish team in regards to European trophies but that's it.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 19, 2010)

Dandred said:


> Where do you get the 19 million from.......?


£90,000 x 208 weeks = £18,720,000.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 19, 2010)

Front four of 

Maxi SG Cole
Torres

With Kuyt, Jovanivic to come in.

Very good signing for us and at 28 he still has plenty left.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 19, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> You have to assume he would have preferred Tottenham (being virtual family with the manager, and London)  but I couldn't see Levy going anywhere near £90,000 for 4 years for someone his age and recent injury record.


He's 28 years old and hardly a crock, Is he really worse than Bentley for example? 
He might have got to play in the CL qualifiers but he's obviously got a longer view than that.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 19, 2010)

My only point is, given the full extent of the finances, I can't see how Liverpool can afford it. Also, that it might suggest someone else is leaving.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 19, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> It's bollocks, both Rangers-most domestic leagues in thw world-and Celtic have won more domestic trophies and more tophies than Liverpool. Liverpool are the most successful Brituish team in regards to European trophies but that's it.



You're completely right, of course. Haha, either I read it as "English" or I completely forgot about Scotland. You could argue the 738 or whatever titles the Old Firm have won between them are a touch less important but you have me bang to rights on those awkward "facts".


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jul 19, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> My only point is, given the full extent of the finances, I can't see how Liverpool can afford it. Also, that it might suggest someone else is leaving.



so they sold yossi so got 5m plus his wages (50k?) off their books.  the differential is 6m over 4 years. getting rid of insua is a couple of mil in transfer/wages too. 

that said I can see masch leaving.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 19, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> My only point is, given the full extent of the finances, I can't see how Liverpool can afford it. Also, that it might suggest someone else is leaving.


 
What is this full extent of the finances you speak of?.  Don't forget we've just sold Yossi to Chelsea and this guy has come on a free.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 19, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> You're completely right, of course. Haha, either I read it as "English" or I completely forgot about Scotland. You could argue the 738 or whatever titles the Old Firm have won between them are a touch less important but you have me bang to rights on those awkward "facts".


 
Believe you me, it pains me to say Rangers are better than anyone.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 19, 2010)

Happy days.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jul 19, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Believe you me, it pains me to say Rangers are better than anyone.



they arent though.  no one counts scotland when it comes to these things.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 19, 2010)

Bit nonplussed about Cole. Hope he starts to show some of that 'promise' people have been droning on about since he was in nappies.

Maybe he's been signed to play left back? Someone's got to - we've gone from having 4 to having none in 12 months. Agger perhaps? Darby getting a chance? Hope the Konchesky rumour is just paper talk..


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 19, 2010)

ivebeenhigh said:


> they arent though.  no one counts scotland when it comes to these things.


 
Well you're right, apart from the fact that they indeed do count when it coems to these things. But apart from that you're bang on.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jul 19, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Well you're right, apart from the fact that they indeed do count when it coems to these things. But apart from that you're bang on.


 
they are wrong.  they need to apply the same quotient they do on the golden boot as they do to titles.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jul 19, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Bit nonplussed about Cole. Hope he starts to show some of that 'promise' people have been droning on about since he was in nappies.
> 
> Maybe he's been signed to play left back? Someone's got to - we've gone from having 4 to having none in 12 months. Agger perhaps? Darby getting a chance? Hope the Konchesky rumour is just paper talk..



agger - skrtel - carra - johnson

need a back up though.  why we ever sold warnock..


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 19, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Hope the Konchesky rumour is just paper talk..



I believe part of the Hodgson deal was that he's not allowed to sign any Fulham players. Shame - we could have done with Dempsey for when we play West Ham.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 19, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Hope the Konchesky rumour is just paper talk..


Fucking hope so, he's a donkey. Bring back warnock...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 20, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> You have to assume he would have preferred Tottenham (being virtual family with the manager, and London)  but I couldn't see Levy going anywhere near £90,000 for 4 years for someone his age and recent injury record.



If there was a trophy for being delusional, you'd win it. 

If he wanted to be at Spurs _so much_, he'd have managed to work out a deal. The ONLY person talking about Cole to Spurs was your manager.


----------



## chieftain (Jul 20, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> If there was a trophy for being delusional, you'd win it.


 
MongCole wont save you lad. You'd have to be delusional indeed if you believe that.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 20, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> If there was a trophy for being delusional, you'd win it.
> 
> If he wanted to be at Spurs _so much_, he'd have managed to work out a deal. The ONLY person talking about Cole to Spurs was your manager.


 If you think Cole wouldn't have preferred to play for 'arry, and work in London, and didn't talk and negotiate endlessly with a whole group of people over months trying to find a way to make it work, then good luck with that  < insert inevitable grin>


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 20, 2010)

chieftain said:


> MongCole wont save you lad. You'd have to be delusional indeed if you believe that.


 
I'm not a Liverpool fan...



London_Calling said:


> If you think Cole wouldn't have preferred to play for 'arry, and work in London, and didn't talk and negotiate endlessly with a whole group of people over months trying to find a way to make it work, then good luck with that  < insert inevitable grin>


 
I think you _actually believe_ anything you make up, tbh. Makes for amusing reading, at least.


----------



## mack (Jul 20, 2010)

Liverpool sign Simply Red guitarist!

And money's too tight to mention!


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 20, 2010)

The spuds offered ten grand less (a week) then Liverpool.

Money talks any other perspective is delusional to the extreme.


----------



## stupid kid (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah but they've also got Luka Modric and Eider Gudjohnson competing for places in the team.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 20, 2010)

Yep that's true, the positions Cole plays aren't a priority for Tottenham.



mack said:


> And money's too tight to mention!


 
That was my point about not understanding how the club could afford Cole - Liverpool are already way into 'living the dream' territory. The only other organisation in this league is the UK Treasury.

The only thing I can think of is the Yanks are trying to maintain a competitive team to dress the shop window, and at long term cost.

From the outside it looks so fucked you're almost surprised Hodgson went for it. Maybe there's something else . . .


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 20, 2010)

stupid kid said:


> Yeah but they've also got Luka Modric and Eider Gudjohnson competing for places in the team.



Didnt stop "arry from saying the would be the bargain of the century and pursued him throughout the summer. He clearly thought he could use him and (lets face it) he is the manager of the Spuds.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 20, 2010)

Something lovely about a goon taking 'arry at face value.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 20, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Something lovely about a goon taking 'arry at face value.


 
His first football match was at Highbury (his father being a Gooner), sort of softens me to him....

Bless the twitching one....


----------



## magneze (Jul 20, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> From the outside it looks so fucked you're almost surprised Hodgson went for it. Maybe there's something else . . .


Yeah, the fact that we're dead certs to win the league this year.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 20, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> The spuds offered ten grand less (a week) then Liverpool.
> 
> Money talks any other perspective is delusional to the extreme.


West Ham offered him more than liverpool.


----------



## magneze (Jul 20, 2010)

Gerrard to stay. Good news, hope he has a better season.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/8837579.stm


----------



## magneze (Jul 20, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> West Ham offered him more than liverpool.


It was for "footballing reasons" according to all the papers. So, yeah, money.


----------



## tommers (Jul 20, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> West Ham offered him more than liverpool.



according to that ever reliable david sullivan!


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 20, 2010)

I love all these  wage offers cited like they're fact. 'internet factz' more like.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 20, 2010)

Deal agreed for transfer of  Danny Wilson, Scottish Football Association Young Player of the Year, £2m rising to £5m

http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/reds-agree-wilson-deal

Agger, Carra, Skrtel in there already, but he will probably get enough games, anyone seen him play?


----------



## magneze (Jul 20, 2010)

e2a: beaten to it.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 20, 2010)

*Cole and Gerrard news*



> although the news came on the day a 16 per cent ticket price rise was announced.



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/leagues/premierleague/liverpool/7900402/Steven-Gerrard-insists-he-will-not-quit-Liverpool-after-Joe-Coles-arrival.html
...to pay for Cole and give the rest a nice pay-raise.

What about Torres then?  Risk a recovery or sell him?   Last season was a disaster primarily because of his injuries.

He's been run into the ground.


----------



## strung out (Jul 20, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Deal agreed for transfer of  Danny Wilson, Scottish Football Association Young Player of the Year, £2m rising to £5m


 
probably good enough for mid-table liverpool then


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2010)

Well pleased about Gerrard staying, and looking forward to seeing something of these youngsters Wilson and Shelvey. Masch off I reckon. Could steal fourth this season!


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 21, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Could steal fourth this season!



That's quite enough optimism, thanks.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2010)

I said could! Honestly think that 4th-7th are as open as last year, if not more so. Can't see anyone cracking the Big 3 tho.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 21, 2010)

The 'Big 3' - this is a new phrase.

Fwiw, I agree but I doubt we have the same three: Man Utd, Chelsea and Citeh, imo.


----------



## agricola (Jul 21, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> The 'Big 3' - this is a new phrase.
> 
> Fwiw, I agree but I doubt we have the same three: Man Utd, Chelsea and Citeh, imo.


 
Citeh will do their usual comedy act and finish fifth.  In fact you can just see the look on Mancini's face after his expensively assembled squad of money-collectors get beaten at home by Blackpool.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 21, 2010)

You might be right but then again it might be wishful thinking . . . still part of a notional 'top 3' for me. Though it's also possibly wishful thinking on my part as I haven't considered the goons.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2010)

Who is, Citeh????!!!! No way. I reckon Goons, Rent Boys and the ManUre are Big 3. City shall be very interesting to watch over the next few years, both in terms of results on the pitch and structure/revenue/ownership off it.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 21, 2010)

At least when it as a 'top 4' we all understood who was in the 'top 4'.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 21, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> You might be right but then again it might be wishful thinking . . . still part of a notional 'top 3' for me. Though it's also possibly wishful thinking on my part as I haven't considered the goons.


 
think it'd be daft to rule out the goons given that they've evidently got at least 2nd most resources out of last year's top3.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 21, 2010)

Then again last season could just have been one of those weird anomalies of football and we'll be up there again next season. I mean it's not as if Liverpool were always finishing 4th every season.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2010)

I can still remember when they actually won shit! You know, about 20 years ago....


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 21, 2010)

TruXta said:


> I can still remember when they actually won shit! You know, about 20 years ago....



Yeah, the Big 4, in fact the only 4 in the Premiership to have done shit that matters are United, Chelsea, Arsenal and Blackburn


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 21, 2010)

TruXta said:


> I can still remember when they actually won shit! You know, about 20 years ago....



You must mean the league. We've won the odd other trophy in the last 20 years. Like about 12 of them.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2010)

Steelie - yup, the PL. twistedAM - FUCK OFF..... cuz you're kinda right. Tho we did get the CL and the UEFA cup in between, so not all bad. TBH I'd swap it all for just one PL championship. Then again Blackburn won that managed by King Kenny, so it's half Pool's trophy


----------



## stupid kid (Jul 22, 2010)

Apparently Liverpool and Milan are going to do a straight swap of Hunterlaar and Babel. http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/transfer-gossip/huntelaar-to-sign-for-liverpool


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 23, 2010)

Why the fuck the official website reports on media rumours is beyond me. Recall a time when the club shut the fuck up when other people were talking..

Season starts in 6 days. RH doesn't sound over-enamoured by the thought of taking what few star names we still have to Macedonia.

'Jilted' Wayne Bridge is being talked about. He's 30.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 23, 2010)

The thing about Hodgson is, while he's no Cloughie, he is about 25% Cloughie and can therefore make shit shine better than almost anyone.

Remind me please, how does it go with strikers: Torres > Kuyt >  Ngog > ?


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 23, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Remind me please, how does it go with strikers: Torres > Kuyt >  Ngog > ?



Mila Jojovic, or whatever his name is


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 23, 2010)

That's rubbish really. Don't fancy buying Robbie Keane?


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 26, 2010)

He's got a couple of goals on the Spurs US tour, hasn't he? But no, thanks.

Our season starts in 3 days. Fuuuuuuuuuuuuck.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2010)

I'll settle for a draw against the Macedonian's tbh. Then we can trounce them at Anfield.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 26, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> He's got a couple of goals on the Spurs US tour, hasn't he? But no, thanks.
> 
> Our season starts in 3 days. Fuuuuuuuuuuuuck.


 
Yep, but then reality kicks in on 15th August with a home match against the gooners. That will be interesting. Will Torres be fit in time. Will he still be in Liverpool?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2010)

If he goes RH should give Pacheco a good run in the EC at least. Fuck it, he should give the youngsters (Kelly, Spearing, Shelvey et) loads of chances throughout all the cups this season. Keep the stars fit for the PL, as CL qualification is a must this season, else we're gonna lose every top player we have.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 27, 2010)

So, Masch has finally spoken out (again) about wanting to leave for pastures greener. Not very surprising, but now surely we need a replacement. Lucas can't really do the DM role, more of an AM IMO. Who would we like to see take the role as destroyer? Wouldn't mind having Momo back tbh...


----------



## N_igma (Jul 27, 2010)

TruXta said:


> So, Masch has finally spoken out (again) about wanting to leave for pastures greener. Not very surprising, but now surely we need a replacement. Lucas can't really do the DM role, more of an AM IMO. Who would we like to see take the role as destroyer? Wouldn't mind having Momo back tbh...


 
Can't be too bad though. Masch is too defensive anyway and we don't want someone playing who doesn't really want to play.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 27, 2010)

Agree with the latter part of that statement. I don't get all the folks on RAWK etc going into meltdown over a perceived lack of loyalty etc. FFS we can get £25M for him, and maybe even some of that will go towards a replacement???!! Do not agree, however, that he's too defensive. Pretty much every big team has a player like him, and for good reason IMO. The Makelele role and all that, you need someone who can twat the opponents before they reach your defensive lines. Masch is brilliant at that, and he usually plays a good short pass after regaining possession as well.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 27, 2010)

I'll be very sorry to see Masch go, but the reality is he's one of the best in the world in that role, and we're just not big enough for him.

AMAZING! Was just about to suggest Anthony Annan the Ghanian as a replacement so I Wiki'd him to see who he plays for and Wiki says we've just signed him. That's really good news - he had a great WC. Now, Woy, go and get Gyan as well.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 27, 2010)

WHAT? No mention in the Grauniad, in Norwegian media (he plays in Norway) or on RAWK, so I don't believe it. Annan had a great WC, but he's a bit of a loose cannon temper-wise; got cautioned/sent off several times last season for biting and punching and stuff. Would rather have Gyan in case Nando fucks off.


----------



## agricola (Jul 27, 2010)

In addition to reporting that Mascherano wants to leave, SSN are also saying that Maxi is off to Espanyol.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 27, 2010)

agricola said:


> In addition to reporting that Mascherano wants to leave, SSN are also saying that Maxi is off to Espanyol.


 
A little unexpected, but I guess RH has been told to sell if he wants to buy. Or been told the sell to pay down the debt. 

The Mascherano thing confuses the crap out of me. Wasn't a year ago he was righteously pissed off with Rafa for not allowing him to move to Barca, now he wants a 'dream reunion'? Fuck him and his wife, he was in West Ham's reserves FFS.

Ho-hum.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh, and today's rumour is that Torres is staying.

Which is nice.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 27, 2010)

FFS, selling Maxi would be a travesty. In (hopefully) better news, looks like Nando has (tentatively) confirmed to RH that he's staying for another season! Grauniad rumour-mongering that we're looking at buying Salcido from PSV. Hmmmm.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 27, 2010)

Balls ya beat me to it!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 27, 2010)

Salcido had a very good WC. That Portuguese left back was awesome, too; can't remember his name. Anyone?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 27, 2010)

Dunno?


----------



## kained&able (Jul 27, 2010)

Coentrao or something innit?

Leave our scot parker the fuck alone you bastards!


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 28, 2010)

I sense a policy shift away from Espana to something more homely.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 28, 2010)

Luke Young! That's the kind of marquee signing guaranteed to get the blood pumping.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 29, 2010)

0-0 still
link to stream http://www.iraqgoals.net/10574-fk-rabotnicki-vs-liverpool-fc-.html


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 29, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> 0-0 still
> link to stream http://www.iraqgoals.net/10574-fk-rabotnicki-vs-liverpool-fc-.html



Thanks for the link!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 29, 2010)

easy goal... go on the reds ( or rather the lads in black!)


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 29, 2010)

sweet.. hodgson has a 100% record!!!

2:0.....


----------



## TruXta (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice one!


----------



## agricola (Jul 30, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Luke Young! That's the kind of marquee signing guaranteed to get the blood pumping.


 
the Grauniad are reporting that the move has fallen though, Young would rather leech off Villa for another three years (or at least six million pounds over that time)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jul/29/luke-young-aston-villa-liverpool-transfer


----------



## TruXta (Jul 30, 2010)

And thank fuck for that. In other news, looks like the Insua deal with Fiorentina is sorted. Why the fuck are we selling him again? He's homegrown, young and promising, and our only left-back atm. Fucking Purslow


----------



## N_igma (Jul 30, 2010)

TruXta said:


> And thank fuck for that. In other news, looks like the Insua deal with Fiorentina is sorted. Why the fuck are we selling him again? He's homegrown, young and promising, and our only left-back atm. Fucking Purslow


 
Insua was fucking shite last season.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 31, 2010)

Who wasn't? What I'm saying is, who was playing in front of him, and what kind of stability and help did he have across the back-line? Granted he's not Dog's gift to the LDF position, but "fuckin shite" is just a piss-take. Look at the stats, he was deffo one the top 5 attacking DFs last season in terms of assists. Sell him in 2-3 years when's he learned proper positioning to compensate for his lack of pace, and get some 8-10 mill (probs) - I can see the sense in that, but now? FFS.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 31, 2010)

We've re-signed Fabio Aurelio at LB. Really classy player, but a bit of a crock.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 1, 2010)

I am pleased to see Fab back. Now we need another left back and a holding midfielder and we're sorted. (Although Steven Ireland might be good, too)


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 1, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> We've re-signed Fabio Aurelio at LB. Really classy player, but a bit of a crock.


 
He makes Harry Kewell look like an advert for healthy living. Wonder if we might get fewer injuries this year - Hodgson had a great record at getting Fulham's treatment room botherers on the pitch.

Lost 1-0 to Borussia Moenchengladbach today.


----------



## magneze (Aug 1, 2010)

We seem to have lost or drawn all the pre-season friendlies.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 1, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Lost 1-0 to Borussia Moenchengladbach today.



by the rules of the playground west ham are now better then you!


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 2, 2010)

The Guardian says you're £237 million indebted to  RSB - and this before the £90,000 a week to Joe Cole. I suppose at that point, in for penny . . . . LOL. You better hope to get rescued soon.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 2, 2010)

No Prem teams seem to be doing well in pre-season friendlies. 
Just a continuation of the national team's form in the World Cup.


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 2, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> The Guardian says you're £237 million indebted to  RSB



It's much more than that..


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 2, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> No Prem teams seem to be doing well in pre-season friendlies.
> Just a continuation of the national team's form in the World Cup.


 
Everton have thanks.


----------



## tommers (Aug 2, 2010)

yeah.  So have we.  Won all 5 so far.  Not that it means anything.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 2, 2010)

tommers said:


> yeah.  So have we.  Won all 5 so far.  Not that it means anything.


 
Exactly.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 2, 2010)

no no no tommers! We beat gladbach and are therefore better then liverpool! FACT!

This is why i'm confident scott parker will make the right decision.

dave


----------



## i_got_poison (Aug 2, 2010)

kained&able said:


> no no no tommers! We beat gladbach and are therefore better then liverpool! FACT!
> 
> This is why i'm confident scott parker will make the right decision *and leave*
> 
> dave



just made a correction for you.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 3, 2010)

Chinese takeaway?




> Whilst details still remain sketchy, sources close to the 46-year-old indicate that his backers will provide substantial backing to new manager Roy Hodgson to strengthen his squad before the close of the transfer window on September 1, should their bid be successful


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 3, 2010)

YEAH I HURD WE GOIN 2 BY MESSI & RUNALDO (NOT THE FAT 1 LOL!!!11!) AND DRUGBA & TEFEZ AND WEER GONA HAVE A NEW 800,000 SEAT ANFEELD IIN A MONTH and I've heard it all before and I'll believe it when I see it etc.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 3, 2010)

^^^ Is too true. One can only hope RBS is tightening the ball-screws on those two dodgy fucks and forcing them to sell up. At this point it can't get much worse (knock on wood).


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah, but http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/football/news-and-comment/a-dealmaker-on-wall-street-an-altruist-in-china-but-can-huang-be-a-saviour-at-anfield-2041711.html


----------



## TruXta (Aug 3, 2010)

All hail the dictatorship of the proletariat!


----------



## magneze (Aug 3, 2010)

No news from Spirit of Shankly/Share Liverpool FC, so I assume a fans buyout is out of the question.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 3, 2010)

magneze said:


> No news from Spirit of Shankly/Share Liverpool FC, so I assume a fans buyout is out of the question.



A genuine fans buyout for a big club is more or less impossible IMO. A few very wealthy fans maybe (like the ones that were supposedly going to buy Man Utd) but I can't see anyone managing to coordinate the amount of money required. Plus if you think that Liverpool will cost about 300 million, if you set the bar at 5k each that's the whole capacity of the theoretical new ground, and those people who can spare 5k up front are a) not primarily going to be from Liverpool and b) not going to put up with not even getting priority tickets for their money. So your fans buy-out would actually be exclusionary to a lot of the traditional fan base.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 3, 2010)

wtf is a "fan buyout" - anyone got a single working example in the professional game?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 3, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> wtf is a "fan buyout" - anyone got a single working example in the professional game?


 
I've never heard of one. There's examples in the lower leagues where fans organisations have taken a share but that isn't quite the same.


----------



## magneze (Aug 4, 2010)

Aren't Barcelona run by the fans?


----------



## strung out (Aug 4, 2010)

that wasn't a fan buyout though


----------



## g force (Aug 4, 2010)

Indeed it was set up that way from the start. Couldn't happen now.


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 4, 2010)

Torres says he's "going nowhere."

_*insert obvious joke here*_


----------



## magneze (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm getting quite excited this season. No massive expectations but the the transfer windows has been good for us, especially if we keep Torres.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 4, 2010)

Syrian Businessman Negotiating Takeover Of Liverpool FC



> Syrian businessman has said that he is in 'advanced negotiations' to buy Liverpool FC from the Premier League club's owners, who are facing financial trouble.
> 
> Yahya Kirdi, businessman and former international footballer, has said that he is in 'advanced negotiations' with the club's owners to take over all operations for an agreed price. His statement comes less than a week after Chinese businessman Kenneth Huang announced that his group would be making a bid for Liverpool.
> 
> Kirdi's group of investors have pledged to clear Liverpool's debts and provide investment to build a new stadium in Stanley Park. Kirdi made an unsuccessful bid for the club in April, but has since found success dealing directly with club owners Tom Hicks and George Gillett.



According to LFC online some take-over is imminent...


> A takeover of Liverpool FC seems a lot more likely after the club and a number of interested parties alerted the Premier League about a possible change in ownership.
> 
> Under new Premier League guidelines clubs must give the Premier League ten days notice of any takeover and prospective owners must meet with PL officials to confirm they have enough money for the season ahead. Clubs must now also provide evidence every quarter that they are up to date with their tax payments to customs.
> 
> Liverpool FC haven't entered the ten day notice period yet, but the heads-up to the Premier League suggests this will happen soon enough.



Probably famous last words, but I cant see either groups takeover being any worse than the current 2 American clowns....


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks like we're being nationalised by those well-known fit-and-proper people, the Chinese government.

Hopefully we can sign some good players, 'cos I've had a look at the fixtures and we're in for a Long March. I said a Long Mar... ah fuck it.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 5, 2010)

I'd say that they're no worse or better than any other potential investors. It's not like there's a great undiscovered room full of whiter than white billionaires somewhere just itching to wipe our debts and buy 5-10 world-beaters. The one good thing about this Chinese consortium is that they have a reputation for long-term investment without too much interference in day-to-day management.


----------



## g force (Aug 5, 2010)

No one disputes that but lst face it the PL's "fit and proper" persons test has, to date, been found seriously wanting.

Also new investment doesn't mean debt free...they'll probably try and re-negotiate the debt repayments


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 5, 2010)

You're so deep in the financial shit you can never pay it back,  you can't even pay the interest - the only option now is to accept you're one of the fantasy clubs with make-believe finances, Chelsea, Citeh, etc. Been that way for a few years now anyway.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 5, 2010)

TruXta said:


> The one good thing about this Chinese consortium is that they have a reputation for long-term investment without too much interference in day-to-day management.



Yep Red China is good at long term planning, tho with a tendency to err on the brutal side, e.g. murdering all the intellectuals. Which shouldn't take them too long at Anfield.

TBH, as an Everton fan, I'm quite worried about Liverpool this season. Replaced the classless clown with the best manager they could get in the circs and now potentially some financial stability. Could be a pivotal season, and early signs are they may do enough to arrest their decline. I hope not tho. Not while that cheating criminal is still captain.


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 5, 2010)

Tonights game is on ITV4 if anyones interested


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 5, 2010)

AverageJoe said:


> Tonights game is on ITV4 if anyones interested



Nice one.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 5, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Looks like we're being nationalised by those well-known fit-and-proper people, the Chinese government.


Just think, with all that cheap labour we can get the stadium built in no time - and under budget too.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 5, 2010)

It was only limited opposition, but impressed with the attitude of some of the players tonight. Joe cole looks like he'll fit in well


----------



## TruXta (Aug 5, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Yep Red China is good at long term planning, tho with a tendency to err on the brutal side, e.g. murdering all the intellectuals. Which shouldn't take them too long at Anfield.
> 
> TBH, as an Everton fan, I'm quite worried about Liverpool this season. Replaced the classless clown with the best manager they could get in the circs and now potentially some financial stability. Could be a pivotal season, and early signs are they may do enough to arrest their decline. I hope not tho. Not while that cheating criminal is still captain.


 
You have a way with backhanded compliments, my good eejit. Still expecting us to poach Arteta from you lot when Gerrard finally gets sent to jail. Would'nt that be just the thing? He could be our new Alonso. You can have Spearing, which the Gordian commentator aptly called "the world's oldest 21 year-old."


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 6, 2010)

big eejit said:


> TBH, as an Everton fan, I'm quite worried about Liverpool this season. Replaced the classless clown with the best manager they could get in the circs and now potentially some financial stability. Could be a pivotal season, and early signs are they may do enough to arrest their decline.


 
How kind. I think you'll do well this year, too.

*hands across the park*

Didn't see the game, but got in for the post-match. Hodgson speaks well, haven't seen Carra smile so much in a while and Matt Smith is still a cunt. Houghton should drop him one.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 6, 2010)

Bollox. Trabzonfuckingspor in the first proper Europa League game. Not what I was hoping for. Mind you we did beat the Turkish champions 8-0 a few years back....


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 6, 2010)

China Liverpool thing


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 7, 2010)

The Super Soaraway Scum says Wenger's bidding £23m for Pepe. 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/3085663/Arsenal-launch-23million-raid-for-Pepe-Reina.html

He can fuck _right_ off. Would be a surprise, after Pepe pleaded with Gerrard to stay. 

(How much would Akinfeev cost? )


----------



## big eejit (Aug 8, 2010)

RS to be nationalised via RBS:

Liverpool are two months from becoming majority-owned by the taxpayer, which, the Observer can reveal, has become the likeliest outcome if a sale has not neared completion in that time.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/aug/08/liverpool-rbs-takeover


----------



## Utopia (Aug 10, 2010)

Steven Gerrard - "Joe Cole's better than Messi' http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/aug/10/joe-cole-messi-gerrard-liverpool 

As usual the dillusional scousers are at it again!!!


----------



## big eejit (Aug 10, 2010)

But is Joe Cole committed to his family like Messi? (And Mascherano apparently)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/aug/10/javier-mascherano-liverpool-barcelona-agent


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 10, 2010)

Utopia said:


> Steven Gerrard - "Joe Cole's better than Messi' http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/aug/10/joe-cole-messi-gerrard-liverpool
> 
> As usual the dillusional scousers are at it again!!!


----------



## agricola (Aug 10, 2010)

Utopia said:


> Steven Gerrard - "Joe Cole's better than Messi' http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/aug/10/joe-cole-messi-gerrard-liverpool
> 
> As usual the dillusional scousers are at it again!!!


 
That is astonishingly stupid, even for him.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 10, 2010)

Utopia said:


> Steven Gerrard - "Joe Cole's better than Messi' http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/aug/10/joe-cole-messi-gerrard-liverpool
> 
> As usual the dillusional scousers are at it again!!!


"Messi can do some amazing things, but anything he can do Joe can do as well, if not better"  dos "Stevie G" know theres a villiage somewhere missing its idiot.


----------



## g force (Aug 10, 2010)

The only thing Cole has ever done better than Messi is visit the barbers more often. On every other facet he's found wanting in comparison.


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 12, 2010)

Poulsen's signed, for not much money. He's played for Hodgson before. 

Hopefully this means someone will stump up for Mascherano (and we can get another striker in), though it's always struck me as odd that JM reportedly fell out with Benitez last season but wants to go to Inter. Or is it Barca? Guardian says Barca are interested 'having failed to sign Fabregas', as if the two are in any way interchangeable. 

Gerrard's on form. Hope the rest can keep up.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 12, 2010)

Sell Mascherano for £25m, buy Poulsen for £5m(in two installments). In other news a bid has been put in front of Barcap by Huang, lets hope it's successful because we've been a selling club recently...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 14, 2010)

So, first optimistic post of the 2010-11 season. Liverpool 2 Arsenal 1. Gerrard and Cole to score for us.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 14, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> So, first optimistic post of the 2010-11 season. Liverpool 2 Arsenal 1. Gerrard and Cole to score for us.


 
That sounds realistic.

I was thinking 2-1 to the pool


----------



## pootle (Aug 15, 2010)

I thinking 1-0 to Liverpool, scored by Gerrard at Kop End.

I usually feel incredibly nervous and anxious before first match of the season, but oddly optimistic today! I think opening match at home is helping!


----------



## N_igma (Aug 15, 2010)

Why did I get so off my face last night? I'm not looking forward to drinking in the pub today but has to be done. 2-0 to da pool!


----------



## i_got_poison (Aug 15, 2010)

just looked out the window. seems like a nice day to beat arsenal.


----------



## agricola (Aug 15, 2010)

RS 2 Arse 0


----------



## agricola (Aug 15, 2010)

so joe cole then?  pretty spectacularly needless sending-off, as bad as that nigerian lad in the greece game for idiocy


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 15, 2010)

Well, Cole certainly is better at getting red cards than Lionel Messi.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 15, 2010)

Get the fuck in!!!!


----------



## Dandred (Aug 15, 2010)

Biting my nails now


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 15, 2010)

Not bad play with ten men for the whole second half. Shame we couldn't quite hold on though for a 1-0. Let's hope we can win at City next week.


----------



## magneze (Aug 15, 2010)

Great game. Gutted at the last min goal for the Arse.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2010)

That was almost inspiring. Then again I've been travelling solidly from Wellington NZ until just before the end of the first half. Literally home in time to switch a stream on and see Cole get sent off.


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 16, 2010)

Bit tedious, fairly limited, pleasingly resilient. More positives than negatives.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 16, 2010)

10 years from now you'll have the Roy Hodgson Gates somewhere at a new ground.


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 16, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> 10 years from now you'll have the Roy Hodgson Gates somewhere at a new ground.



I'll be amazed if we've got a new ground by then.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 16, 2010)

I'll be somewhat amazed if the _club _is still there if this financial malarkey continues.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 16, 2010)

This is quite interesting - I love how revealing these things are, btw. It's  Joe Cole vs. Samir Nasri in the first half on Sunday - note the top one is Cole (it's misnamed, the software is playing up).

I'll hate the goons until I die but Nasri has interested me for several months.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 19, 2010)

*COLE ACCLIMATISES TO LIVERPOOL WITH CRIMINAL RECORD *

JOE Cole continued his bid to acclimatise to life in Liverpool yesterday by appearing before a magistrate. 

The midfielder was found guilty of a speeding offence in Surrey but stressed he would use his court experience to break a series of laws on Merseyside and give plenty of cheek to the local 'bizzies'.  

Cole said: "It's a real change of pace since my London days, where I'd be upping knees all day long in between bouts of thinking the Krays were a smashing set of blokes.

"But I definitely made the right decision in coming to Liverpool rather than Manchester, as walking around like a gibbon with a baffling sense of superiority does sound a bit knackering."

Liverpoologist Tom Logan said: "Cole will have to be careful as the Scouser is an easily-agitated creature who will aggressively defend its habitat for fucking hours on end.

"The easiest way to gain its trust is to say how great 'The Fabs' were and pretend to enjoy its humour. If that fails then you must immediately give it something known as a 'bifter'."

Cole will now complete his Anfield initiation by rolling around in Jamie Carragher's unwashed kit to pick up the scent of Liverpool before starting a pub fight for a reason that has been drawn from a hat.

He added: "The driving offence is a good start but I don't think I'll feel as if I truly belong here until I've stolen a packet of value-brand sausages."


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 19, 2010)

Well done.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 19, 2010)

Poor form to not link/credit the source.


----------



## Le Shark (Aug 19, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Poor form to not link/credit the source.


 
Assuming he didn't write it from scratch!!


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 19, 2010)

sarobinson said:


> Assuming he didn't write it from scratch!!


Link


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 19, 2010)

Ah, a Mash rehash. Well done, again.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 19, 2010)

Anything Messi can do Cole can do better......


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 19, 2010)

For no real reason the name "Alanzinho" amuses me. Would be even better if it was two names.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 19, 2010)

pretty scratchy shit this, quite an open, entertaining game.


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 20, 2010)

A new low has been reached with the 'retention' of a giant cunt.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/aug/20/peter-kenyon-liverpool-takeover-kenny-huang

It is my considered view that this massive cunt sold ManU down the river. He had a chance to stall the Glazers and decided not to, before making his excuses and leaving.

And now he's advising Liverpool? HOLY FUCK.

In other news, it doesn't look good for Alberto, Rafa's Folly.


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 20, 2010)

Sky Sports reporting that Aquilani is going off on loan. What a massive flop that signing has been. I don't underastand it, I assume this is from evidence in training, but it would seem (admittedly from a non Liverpool fan) that he has not really been given much playing time to provie himself;

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_6324514,00.html


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 20, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> In other news, it doesn't look good for Alberto, Rafa's Folly.


 
The 'folly' was that benitez hasn't got a clue how to play players like Aquilani. He's a quality player, he was injured, never got a chance and benitez fucked it right up....


----------



## gabi (Aug 20, 2010)

tom_craggs said:


> Sky Sports reporting that Aquilani is going off on loan. What a massive flop that signing has been. I don't underastand it, I assume this is from evidence in training, but it would seem (admittedly from a non Liverpool fan) that he has not really been given much playing time to provie himself;
> 
> http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_6324514,00.html


 
lol x 1,000,000


----------



## big eejit (Aug 20, 2010)

Huang pulls out of Liverpool deal

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/aug/20/kenny-huang-liverpool-bid

What's happening at Anfield?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 20, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> A new low has been reached with the 'retention' of a giant cunt.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/aug/20/peter-kenyon-liverpool-takeover-kenny-huang
> 
> ...



There are very few people in this world for whom the phrase 'giant cunt' is actually a compliment when compared to the reality...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 20, 2010)

Huang's done one. Thank fuck.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 21, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> The 'folly' was that benitez hasn't got a clue how to play players like Aquilani. He's a quality player, he was injured, never got a chance and benitez fucked it right up....


 
He's gone now. So get your sorry arse over to the Inter thread with all your Italian neo facist bumchums.


----------



## agricola (Aug 21, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Huang pulls out of Liverpool deal
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/aug/20/kenny-huang-liverpool-bid
> 
> What's happening at Anfield?


 
Probably decided to wait for RBS to kill off the yanks in October, when the price will be cheaper - lets just hope for his (and your) stakes that they dont sell to that Syrian chap in the meantime.

edit:  and Aquilani has just gone to Juventus for the season


----------



## i_got_poison (Aug 21, 2010)

liverpool need to bring the 90m wage bill down. hope the rumours inter want kuyt, are true.
maybe we can throw in lucas to sweeten the deal.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 21, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> He's gone now. So get your sorry arse over to the Inter thread with all your Italian neo facist bumchums.



There's a village missing it's idiot, you better get back quick.

What's a 'facist', is it someone with prejudices based on faces?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 23, 2010)

Love a draw tonight and fancy the draw, as well. Could be a very attractive game!


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 23, 2010)

0-0 I reckon. Citeh are dull, and so are we.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2010)

i_got_poison said:


> liverpool need to bring the 90m wage bill down. hope the rumours inter want kuyt, are true.
> maybe we can throw in lucas to sweeten the deal.


 
Ah yes, cuz we've got oh so many replacements for those two lined up don't we? Fool.


----------



## agricola (Aug 23, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Love a draw tonight and fancy the draw, as well. Could be a very attractive game!


 
the same fixture last season was eye-destroyingly shit, by some distance the worst game of the entire EPL season.

meanwhile, masch is off for £12 million to Barcelona, according to SSN(IHD)


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 23, 2010)

agricola said:


> the same fixture last season was eye-destroyingly shit, by some distance the worst game of the entire EPL season.
> 
> *meanwhile, masch is off for £12 million to Barcelona, according to SSN(IHD)*


 
Talksport are reporting that this has been rejected, and that the Argie is now refusing to play tonight.

LULZ.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 23, 2010)

Jambooboo said:


> Talksport are reporting that this has been rejected, and that the Argie is now refusing to play tonight.
> 
> LULZ.



yup heard that too and that he is refusing to play tonight... Lucas may play in his position
skysports

Feck im so looking forward to this game tonight....


----------



## agricola (Aug 23, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> yup heard that too and that he is refusing to play tonight... Lucas may play in his position
> skysports
> 
> Feck im so looking forward to this game tonight....



According to the Guardian, the bid is £12.2 million plus Hleb and Caceres.... if I was Woy, I would just have the £12.2 million, tbh.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/aug/23/javier-mascherano-barcelona-liverpool


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 23, 2010)

hmm.. that doesnt seem a bad deal... no point keeping him if he really wants to go...
Roy has a great knack of getting the best of talent... which these two appear to have but underuse...
We could do with another defender and midfielder as it goes


----------



## i_got_poison (Aug 23, 2010)

agricola said:


> According to the Guardian, the bid is £12.2 million plus Hleb and Caceres.... if I was Woy, I would just have the £12.2 million, tbh.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/aug/23/javier-mascherano-barcelona-liverpool


 
if the link is true, that's good business.


----------



## agricola (Aug 23, 2010)

i_got_poison said:


> if the link is true, that's good business.


 
I dunno, they dont need Hleb at all, and Caceres would be a backup player to Johnson and the gaggle of centre-backs they employ.  Better to take the money than get more drains on the payroll.


----------



## i_got_poison (Aug 23, 2010)

barca can't afford to pay the full asking price and mascherano's wages must be in the region of 80k a week.
hleb and caceres will be under pressure to accept personal terms. 40-50k a week for each of them. if we
pay more, more fool us. slot caceres at RB and move johnson to the right wing.

drop lucas and play hleb.

maybe promote agger to the defensive midfielder role or play 4-3-3.

p.s. just read on wiki, caceres is a CB. could easily play the defensive holding role (depending on speed and agility)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2010)

great start for city!!


----------



## i_got_poison (Aug 23, 2010)

carragher is a total liability. gerrard, lucas and kuyt should be sold.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2010)

lol


----------



## magneze (Aug 23, 2010)

City do look good. Flashes from Liverpool though.Still only one in it!


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 23, 2010)

magneze said:


> City do look good. Flashes from Liverpool though.Still only one in it!


 
Make that two.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2010)

penalty


----------



## agricola (Aug 23, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> penalty


 
I wasnt watching the game, but my cat switched the channel just in time to see Gerrard complain that Johnson had dived.  Then I realised that I dont have a cat, so it must have been Bastet, in her guise as the Egyptian goddess of irony.


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 24, 2010)

We got totally Pardew-ed. 

I wasn't a great fan of Rafa's inate conservatism but we could have done with some at last night - that team was never going to cope with Citeh's full backs (Neither Agger nor Johnson are full backs, although at least the Dane's a defender...) and Lucas v Yaya is like Michael Cera going 3 rounds with Jason Statham.

If one thing was learnt, it's that we're going to really miss Mascherano. We should hold out for the best deal (they want rid of Ibra?) but won't because the club is run by clueless fucktards. Not Woy, obv. How he spoke about the JM situation was a million miles from how Rafa would've blustered.

Ho hum. At least expectations aren't being raised any.


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 25, 2010)

Guardian reporting Gerrard & Torres haven't traveled to Trabs. Maybe Mascherano needed help packing?

Almost talking with myself here these days. At least I know how trippy feels when there's a game on.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 25, 2010)

Gerrard is being rested with back problems....


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 25, 2010)

If we get rid of Mascherano - and it seems likely, one way or another - how much of the cash will be available to buy a holding midfielder? Poulsen isn't going to be good enough, I don't reckon - not to hold, maybe to play alongside Gerrard. If Lassana Diarra is available, I reckon he'd be an excellent replacement.


----------



## agricola (Aug 25, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Guardian reporting Gerrard & Torres haven't traveled to Trabs. Maybe Mascherano needed help packing?
> 
> Almost talking with myself here these days. At least I know how trippy feels when there's a game on.


 
I did say this earlier this summer, but it would not be at all bad for the RS to get dumped out of Europe, especially with their squad and the limited rewards on offer.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 25, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Guardian reporting Gerrard & Torres haven't traveled to Trabs. Maybe Mascherano needed help packing?
> 
> Almost talking with myself here these days. At least I know how trippy feels when there's a game on.



It's no fun without a prematurely triumphalist OP.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 25, 2010)

He might be playing for them this season


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 25, 2010)

It's insane, Aquilani going on loan. He's no way a £20m player but the midfield looks very sparse, squad-wise.


----------



## Le Shark (Aug 26, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> If we get rid of Mascherano - and it seems likely, one way or another - how much of the cash will be available to buy a holding midfielder? Poulsen isn't going to be good enough, I don't reckon - not to hold, maybe to play alongside Gerrard. If Lassana Diarra is available, I reckon he'd be an excellent replacement.


 
Why would Diarra want to go to Liverpool now?

The entire team needs an overhaul, you need a new owner and Roy needs plenty of time to work his magic!!

It's a sorry state of affairs but IMO you're not going to be challenging for anything for a good few years to come - and any significant money made from player sales isn't going to be made available for big name signings!!

The one thing going in your favour is that you've got an excellent manager - who's been sucessful at clubs with varying levels of support, expectation, quality and cash!!


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 26, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> If Lassana Diarra is available, I reckon he'd be an excellent replacement.



He would, but he won't. As has been said, why would he? I'd rather we didn't look to buy anyone, and give some of the raw yoot a chance - Shelvey in place of Mascherano, Kelly at RB to let Johnson become a winger, Pacheco before we lose him.



agricola said:


> I did say this earlier this summer, but it would not be at all bad for the RS to get dumped out of Europe, especially with their squad and the limited rewards on offer.


 
I concur. Could happen tonight, shouldn't have thought the mighty Trabs are bricking it at the thought of a Kuyt-Poulsen-Lucas-Jovanovic midfield.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 26, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> I concur. Could happen tonight, shouldn't have thought the mighty Trabs are bricking it at the thought of a Kuyt-Poulsen-Lucas-Jovanovic midfield.


 

They must be. Just think of the pace, the looks... the haircuts...


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 26, 2010)

tarannau said:


> They must be. Just think of the pace, the looks... the haircuts...



Oh the humanity... easily our ugliest midfield ever. Maybe we could push Skrtyl in as a supplementary ugly.


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 26, 2010)

DRINK? said:


>


 
ha.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 26, 2010)

So how can I watch tonights Game. Is it on Freeview at all?


----------



## diabolus (Aug 26, 2010)

It's on ESPN.. you can try and find a stream online.. maybe at Veetle.com


----------



## Maggot (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks -  got a stream on IraqGoals.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 26, 2010)

Didn't watch it, but it seems like a narrow squeak. Woy's got some serious work to do. The lack of another top class striker is a big problem, I think. Hopefully we can sell Masch - don't want him to go, but hey ho - and spend some cash on a striker and a nasty fucker who'll kick lumps out of people in front of the back four.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 26, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Didn't watch it, but it seems like a narrow squeak. Woy's got some serious work to do. The lack of another top class striker is a big problem, I think. Hopefully we can sell Masch - don't want him to go, but hey ho - and spend some cash on a striker and a nasty fucker who'll kick lumps out of people in front of the back four.


 
Given the team Liverpool put out and the Turks' recent form this was pretty much an upset and a very good result. The underlying issue is that winning was not that important but it still happened. Credit to the players and manager. Ngog had a sterling game up top on his own. Missed a sitter though.


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 27, 2010)

Mascherano's gone. Hopefully he won't be passing Hleb at the airport.

Good result last night, well handled. I'd be happy to treat the UEFA Cup like this, giving game time to fringe players. Well in.

Biffo!


----------



## Le Shark (Aug 27, 2010)

If Mascherano wants away then get rid of the dickhead - there's no point having players in the squad who don't want to be there, no matter how good they are!!


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 27, 2010)

Group K: LIVERPOOL, Steaua Bucharest, Napoli, FC Utrecht


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 27, 2010)

£13m for Mascherano - I actually feel sorry for the Dippers.


----------



## i_got_poison (Aug 27, 2010)

Jambooboo said:


> £13m for Mascherano - I actually feel sorry for the Dippers.



our bins are filled with trophies


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 29, 2010)

Paul Fucking Konchesky?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 29, 2010)

I thought there was something in the Hodgson deal that prevented him from signing Fulham players? Or did they just mean the good ones?
Not happy to see Dalla Valle going, he's meant to be a real prospect.


----------



## i_got_poison (Aug 31, 2010)

we've done the right thing in getting hodgson and not selling to huang. i can't understand with so many problems
elsewhere in the team we're looking to sign strikers. it's clear our midfield is a joke if the west brom game is anything to go by.
liverpool will never be great again while kuyt, lucas, gerrard and carragher are playing for us.

konchesky is a decent left back and i'd be happy to have him.


----------



## Le Shark (Sep 1, 2010)

i_got_poison said:


> we've done the right thing in getting hodgson and not selling to huang. i can't understand with so many problems
> elsewhere in the team we're looking to sign strikers. it's clear our midfield is a joke if the west brom game is anything to go by.
> *liverpool will never be great again* while kuyt, lucas, gerrard and carragher are playing for us.
> 
> konchesky is a decent left back and i'd be happy to have him.


 
Correct!!

You missed the full stop though!!


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 1, 2010)

Fairly eventful transfer window, leaving us standing still at best. I've always been a big fan of Paul Konchesky  but don't know much about the Portuguese fella. Hopefully he's more Alonso than Aquilani.

Can't imagine Lucas is very enamoured of the attempt to heave him off tho the 'Ammers. Perhaps Babel will now learn to stand on his own feet, rather than wobble around like a new-born giraffe? That's three successive transfer windows without a new striker. Our reliance on Torres is total.

God help us all.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 1, 2010)

Looked good in the WC, Meireles.


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 1, 2010)

I've already forgotten most of the WC.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 1, 2010)

Me too. He's blonde-ish with quite a few tattoos, iirc.


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, here it is. The men, brave & true, who will catapult us back to our rightful plazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

SKWAD:

Jones, Brad
Johnson, Glen
Agger, Daniel
Aurélio, Fábio
Gerrard, Steven
Torres, Fernando
Cole, Joe
Jovanovic, Milan
Kyrgiakos, Sotirios
Rodríguez, Maxi
Kuyt, Dirk
Leiva, Lucas
Carragher, Jamie
Reina, José
Spearing, Jay
Darby, Stephen
Skrtel, Martin
Poulsen, Christian
Babel, Ryan
Konchesky, Paul
Meireles, Raul
Amoo, David
Ayala, Daniel
Eccleston, Nathan
Gulacsi, Peter
Hansen, Martin
Ince, Thomas
Kelly, Martin
Mavinga, Chris
Ngog, David
Pacheco, Daniel
Shelvey, Jonjo
Wilson, Danny

& if that list still includes Torres come February you can fuck my sister *


----------



## big eejit (Sep 4, 2010)

Interesting interview with Jamie Carragher. Hints that he wasn't Rafa's biggest fan. Echoes Moyes when he says that Liverpool should act with class and dignity.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/sep/04/jamie-carragher-liverpool-testimonial


----------



## TruXta (Sep 4, 2010)

"I like Tony Blair." Oh Jamie.


----------



## agricola (Sep 4, 2010)

the RS have managed to trademark the Liver Bird

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/live...fc-trademarks-the-liver-bird-100252-27199297/

wtf?


----------



## maximilian ping (Sep 6, 2010)

As a supporter of the mighty Villains, I am starting to go into a deep funk as a result of the news that your erstwhile manager G. Houllier, otherwise known as Inspector Clueso, AKA Peter Sellers, will be our new manager. The impression I got was that he did modernise Liverpool in respect of training academy/scouting etc (which probably wasnt hard to do with how many English clubs were at that time), and he brought in some good playesr to start with, but that mainly he was totally rubbish and that now he is even worse. is this true?


----------



## N_igma (Sep 6, 2010)

maximilian ping said:


> is this true?


 
He was better than Roy Evans if that helps


----------



## TruXta (Sep 6, 2010)

His bum ticker fixed then? Not that your defence will help with that!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 7, 2010)

Good article on Benitez here: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2010/writers/sid_lowe/09/06/rafa.benitez/index.html


----------



## TruXta (Sep 7, 2010)

Cheers, good read that.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 7, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Good article on Benitez here: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2010/writers/sid_lowe/09/06/rafa.benitez/index.html


 
Was gonna say great article but they spelt "grey" as "gray" so worst piece of shit I've ever read.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Sep 7, 2010)

seen Thomas Ince in  recent friendlies over here... I know he was playing weak teams but looked well tasty.. was all over the park
nice fellow too


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 7, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> seen Thomas Ince in  recent friendlies over here... I know he was playing weak teams but looked well tasty.. was all over the park
> nice fellow too



Must take after his mum then.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 7, 2010)

One for the future..

http://www.footylounge.com/films//m...uso-v-newcastle-reserves-video_32bcd06b4.html


----------



## big eejit (Sep 10, 2010)

RBS places Liverpool(c) in its toxic debt division:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/sep/09/rbs-tom-hicks-george-gillett-sell-liverpool


----------



## g force (Sep 10, 2010)

So according to that any bid will have to be over £400m to pay back what the two owners have put in/guaranteed plus the debt. I know Hicks/Gilette wants about £600m but I can't see that happening.

Although it's clear the writer knows little about banking. A more likely scenario is RBS agress to a loan with a set cut off date and at a higher interest rate becuase that way it makes money on the debt owed.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 10, 2010)

This article says that the proposal will cost Hicks and Gillett, but is not a done deal:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2010/sep/09/liverpool-american-owners

"News that the Royal Bank of Scotland  is preparing to cancel £237.4m worth of debt next month, thereby ending Hicks's and Gillett's involvement in Liverpool and costing the credit-crunched businessmen a fortune, raises hope among the club's support that the end is indeed nigh. Another uncertain period awaits while a buyer is found, but the Americans' track record of resisting pressure from the banks, the Middle East, fellow directors, a former manager and the financial opinions of prized footballers to remain in control ensures judgment on a state-owned Liverpool must be reserved."


----------



## g force (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah that's my point...they don't understand debt and legal ownership of it. It's never actually "cancelled".


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 13, 2010)

In praise of Pepe Reina: he's the best goalkeeper we've ever had.

And thank fuck for that.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 13, 2010)

Yea, apart from him that was diabolical....


----------



## Ungrateful (Sep 13, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Yea, apart from him that was diabolical....


 
Well I think you did okay, you got an away point against a vastly superior team. Given your resources, this sort of battling performance bodes well, as I think Liverpool will be safe from relegation for this season.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 14, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Yea, apart from him that was diabolical....


 
I don't think we had a shot on goal, did we? And next stop Old Trafford. We can't just rely on Reina to keep us at 0-0 all match.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 14, 2010)

1 maybe? Anyway, it's pretty clear that we've no holding midfield play with Lucas and Poulsen playing at the same time. Maybe Lucas and Meireles, with Meireles playing a more offensive role? Also, Maxi's not had a great start, we need Kuyt back asap, or play Babel + Jova. Also time to blood Pacheco properly I think.


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 16, 2010)

lll-advised, rhyme-based pre-match posturing by Ryan B:


----------



## g force (Sep 16, 2010)

What is up with Ryan Babel? Is it a case of running out of talent and being found out? He looked like an amazing prospect and okay he's been played out of position but how has he gone from the new Kluivert to looking more like a rubbish Huckerby?


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 16, 2010)

g force said:


> What is up with Ryan Babel? Is it a case of running out of talent and being found out? He looked like an amazing prospect and okay he's been played out of position but how has he gone from the new Kluivert to looking more like a rubbish Huckerby?



I don't think he's too smart, sadly, and he's got a Heskey-esque first touch.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 16, 2010)

Lucas just went up £50,000 in value after that shot, bringing him to a total value of...£50,000! 

Outplayed from the 10th min onwards in the first half, Steau just ran out of steam I think in the second, Miereles looks like a good signing. Good win all in all, bring on United on Sunday!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 16, 2010)

Quite encouraging. Nice to see Spearing get a game - he was really good. David "Wash" Ngog was fab, too - tried a reverse curse by telling the wife he'd miss the peno.


----------



## i_got_poison (Sep 16, 2010)

g force said:


> What is up with Ryan Babel? Is it a case of running out of talent and being found out? He looked like an amazing prospect and okay he's been played out of position but how has he gone from the new Kluivert to looking more like a rubbish Huckerby?



if babel was scouse\english we wouldn't notice his defects.

babel is a quality player, who carries a real goal threat. benitez has ruined his chances of blossoming into the player we know he's capable of being.

liverpool's midfield doesn't pass the ball very well hence the over hit passes and the pace with which the ball arrives to our forwards. not only do we
ask our strikers to score but we also expect them to control pathetic passes as well. the less knowledgable fans always scapegoat (forgetting it's a team game).


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 16, 2010)

My confidence has risen for Saturday. If the blue-arsed flies can get a draw then maybe we can go one better.


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 17, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> My confidence has risen for Saturday. If the blue-arsed flies can get a draw then maybe we can go one better.


 
Less of that blind opitimism, please. 

Was alright last night. Liked the quiet way Meireles went about his business, Spearing and Kelly didn't do their chances any harm, Cole was good.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 17, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> lll-advised, rhyme-based pre-match posturing by Ryan B:


 
you do know that's a joke?


----------



## revol68 (Sep 19, 2010)

Very quiet in here...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2010)

Couldn't catch the game today. Reads like a good match, MU deserved the win and the ref was questionable?


----------



## stupid kid (Sep 19, 2010)

The penalty was stonewall. Evans was nowhere near the ball. The free kick was more questionable. Those made up both of Liverpools shots though.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2010)

Cheers.

I was expecting MU to win by a margin so only a -1 goal difference is pretty welcome.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Couldn't catch the game today. Reads like a good match, MU deserved the win and the ref was questionable?



The ref was fine I thought. The chances of getting through a Liverpool-Man U game (or most games these days) without at least one team moaning about you is pretty much zero for a ref now.


----------



## strung out (Sep 19, 2010)

the thing people forget is that the refs are about 10 times worse lower down the leagues. reffing performances in the prem are generally fine.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 19, 2010)

strung out said:


> the thing people forget is that the refs are about 10 times worse lower down the leagues. reffing performances in the prem are generally fine.



I don't think people know or care about lower league refs really. As long as there's a vaguely contentious decision or two, which there almost inevitably is, then you can whinge on about the reffing.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 19, 2010)

They deserved the win but I'm more worried with what's going on off the pitch these days.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 20, 2010)

We were diabolical. Only two shots on target and we scored from both. Arguably we could even have won if the ref hadn't bottled it in giving the deserved red card. United were very lucky in the end. Their chances of winning the title this year look pretty thin.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 20, 2010)

Red card my arse, Torres wasn't even going to get on the end of it.

Youse were shit and got lucky through two rash defensive hiccups. 

Liverpool will be lucky to get in the Europa cup spots this season.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 20, 2010)

They'll be lucky to finish in the top half, at this rate.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 20, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Red card my arse, Torres wasn't even going to get on the end of it.



You're right, I guess that was the main difference between us. Berbatov was on fire whereas Torres was but a glowing ember of his former self.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 20, 2010)

Don't blame Torres he had no support whatsoever, he wasn't getting onto the end of the ball because it was a poor pass not from any fault of his own.


----------



## g force (Sep 20, 2010)

This season more than any other will show the utterly stupidity of letting Rafa rule the club and making Alonso leave.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 21, 2010)

Rafael Benitez slams Liverpool boardroom


----------



## g force (Sep 21, 2010)

The same guy who spunked 20 mil on a crock? No one cares what he thinks.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 21, 2010)

g force said:


> The same guy who spunked 20 mil on a crock? No one cares what he thinks.


 
Well he spent millions on numerous players, some very good, some woeful. He demands we forget his shite buys though and listen to his wisdom etc etc etc


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 21, 2010)

g force said:


> The same guy who spunked 20 mil on a crock? No one cares what he thinks.



Was Torres only £20million?


----------



## agricola (Sep 21, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Well he spent millions on numerous players, some very good, some woeful. He demands we forget his shite buys though and listen to his wisdom etc etc etc


 
The best bit about that piece is that he is clearly talking about Purslow - the only "new" director for last season (apart from Broughton right at the end) - rather than the yanks.  Of course this means that it was probably Purslow who prevented Beneathus spunking even more money they didnt have on shite - remember the Kenwyne Jones rumours last season - *and* got quite a bit of money off Inter Milan when he could easily have fired Rafa, making him surely one of the great unheralded heroes of the modern football era.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 21, 2010)

agricola said:


> The best bit about that piece is that he is clearly talking about Purslow - the only "new" director for last season (apart from Broughton right at the end) - rather than the yanks.  Of course this means that it was probably Purslow who prevented Beneathus spunking even more money they didnt have on shite - remember the Kenwyne Jones rumours last season - *and* got quite a bit of money off Inter Milan when he could easily have fired Rafa, making him surely one of the great unheralded heroes of the modern football era.



I did wonder if it was a wee slight aimed at Purslow.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 21, 2010)

agricola said:


> The best bit about that piece is that he is clearly talking about Purslow - the only "new" director for last season (apart from Broughton right at the end) - rather than the yanks.  Of course this means that it was probably Purslow who prevented Beneathus spunking even more money they didnt have on shite - remember the Kenwyne Jones rumours last season - *and* got quite a bit of money off Inter Milan when he could easily have fired Rafa, making him surely one of the great unheralded heroes of the modern football era.



They paid him off at a cost of several million quid didn't they? Certainly I haven't heard anywhere else they got anything off Inter for him.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 22, 2010)

"One of the worst results in the history of Liverpool Football Club" - R5 commentary.

There may be a few more on the way...


----------



## Dr. Furface (Sep 22, 2010)

Strangely quiet on this thread tonight...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 22, 2010)

big eejit said:


> "One of the worst results in the history of Liverpool Football Club" - R5 commentary.
> 
> There may be a few more on the way...


 
We are concentrating on Europe this year.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 22, 2010)

Concentrating on the league


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 22, 2010)

Cheers guys; was pretty pissed at City losing to WBA but that made things a bit easier.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear....


----------



## g force (Sep 23, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> I did wonder if it was a wee slight aimed at Purslow.


 
And yet Purslow in his Q&A with fans made it painfull clear why Rafa didn't get any more money. There isn't any, especially when your manager buys the like of Aquilani and Voronin.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 23, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/thereporters/robertpeston/


----------



## TruXta (Sep 25, 2010)

And the shit just keeps on piling up. What a bizarre day of football!


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 25, 2010)

What a great week of football....relegation form at the moment


----------



## 1927 (Sep 26, 2010)

Admin looming, couldnt happen to a nicer bunch!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2010)

1927 said:


> Admin looming, couldnt happen to a nicer bunch!


 
Automatic regulation?


----------



## 1927 (Sep 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Automatic regulation?


 
Unfortunately not, but the weay they are performing right now the 9 point penalty might be enough to see them down!!!

There is probably a Prem league rule which says the big clubs are immune from such penalties tho, only little clubs can have point deductions.

I will cling to the hope that admin means selling their best players, slipping down the leagues and playing league derbies with Tranmere before too long tho.


----------



## magneze (Sep 27, 2010)

I would be amazed if Liverpool went into administration. Last minute buyer at a cut down price would be my prediction..


----------



## 1927 (Sep 27, 2010)

magneze said:


> I would be amazed if Liverpool went into administration. Last minute buyer at a cut down price would be my prediction..


 
Admin will ensure and even cheaper price tho so interested parties would be mad to step in before hand if they thought it was likely.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 27, 2010)

1927 said:


> Admin will ensure and even cheaper price tho so interested parties would be mad to step in before hand if they thought it was likely.



yes but a 9 point deduction would also act to lower the actual value of the club and it's future profitability plus stepping in and saving the club from administration would be a PR coup for any new would be owner.

also as much as I dislike Liverpool it would be pretty depressing and shitty to see such a historic club shafted by a carpet bagging aggressive take over.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> yes but a 9 point deduction would also act to lower the actual value of the club and it's future profitability plus stepping in and saving the club from administration would be a PR coup for any new would be owner.
> 
> also as much as I dislike Liverpool it would be pretty depressing and shitty to see such a historic club shafted by a carpet bagging aggressive take over.


 
Its already been shafted by Hicks and Gillete, and fuck their history I'm loving it seeing them in the mire.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh don't get me wrong it's hilarious watching them being shit but they've been doing that for most of the past 20 years without the aid of the evil American uncles, it wouldn't however be a good thing to see them deducted 9 points for going into administration because of a ridiculous leveraged take over (even if at the time their fans were all for it). 

I mean as much as I hated Leeds I do kind of miss them being in the top flight.


----------



## g force (Sep 27, 2010)

I wouldn't be too smug given United's finances are all hidden by multiple offshore shell company's borrowing from each other.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Oh don't get me wrong it's hilarious watching them being shit but they've been doing that for most of the past 20 years without the aid of the evil American uncles, it wouldn't however be a good thing to see them deducted 9 points for going into administration because of a ridiculous leveraged take over (even if at the time their fans were all for it).
> 
> I mean as much as I hated Leeds I do kind of miss them being in the top flight.



Dont worry, when your debt get called in you'll be able to join them in the Championship.


----------



## strung out (Sep 27, 2010)

1927 said:


> Its already been shafted by Hicks and Gillete, and fuck their history I'm loving it seeing them in the mire.


yup


----------



## revol68 (Sep 27, 2010)

g force said:


> I wouldn't be too smug given United's finances are all hidden by multiple offshore shell company's borrowing from each other.


 
who was getting smug, I was saying it was a bad thing to see them royally fucked over because of ownership issues.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 27, 2010)

1927 said:


> Admin looming, couldnt happen to a nicer bunch!



Cheers for that. nice to see people sticking the boot in over boardroom crap, though I don't expect anything else.

I doubt if we will go there though, more like a west ham situation where the back takes us over and unloads us.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 27, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Cheers for that. nice to see people sticking the boot in over boardroom crap, though I don't expect anything else.
> 
> I doubt if we will go there though, more like a west ham situation where the back takes us over and unloads us.


 
Of course you wouldn't laugh if United or Everton were in a similar position, oh no....


----------



## g force (Sep 28, 2010)

It's doubly ironic coming from a Cardiff fan too, hardly the paradigm of a well run club.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 28, 2010)

g force said:


> It's doubly ironic coming from a Cardiff fan too, hardly the paradigm of a well run club.


 
Innit. They were crying their eyes out over every one "picking on them" not so long ago...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 3, 2010)

Six pointer today


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2010)

.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 3, 2010)

BlacKpool!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 3, 2010)

Brilliant. 2-0


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 3, 2010)

lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2010)

Jesus wept...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh dear


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 3, 2010)

lol


----------



## strung out (Oct 3, 2010)

lolololololololol


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## strung out (Oct 3, 2010)

"The away support go ballistic, the home support just goes."


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 3, 2010)

In the Bottom 3 now. It's a beautiful game.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 3, 2010)

Well at least i didn't start the thread this season........

Fuck fuck fuck


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 3, 2010)

How drole.....

Bring back Rafa......


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 3, 2010)

Gloating is so _vulgar_. Seriously, why bother?


----------



## strung out (Oct 3, 2010)

because it's fun


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 3, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Gloating is so _vulgar_. Seriously, why bother?


 
I suggest you out your fellow Kopites past record on this board as regards gloating......


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 3, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> I suggest you out your fellow Kopites past record on this board as regards gloating......



It's something that's always really bored me about football, whoever's done it. It's sepia-tinged memory, humility.


----------



## magneze (Oct 3, 2010)

Whoops.


----------



## strung out (Oct 3, 2010)

taking the piss out of other teams is about 18% of the fun of football


----------



## strung out (Oct 3, 2010)

though on days like this, it rises to about 40%


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 3, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> It's something that's always really bored me about football, whoever's done it. It's sepia-tinged memory, humility.


 
Football without gloating and pisstaking wouold be soulless and lifeless..... Bit like Anfield at the moment so yeah you'd probably love it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 3, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Football without gloating and pisstaking wouold be soulless and lifeless..... Bit like Anfield at the moment so yeah you'd probably love it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 3, 2010)

strung out said:


> though on days like this, it rises to about 40%


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 3, 2010)

But what the fuck's wrong? Because sure as shit, if Roy Hodgson wasn't a new manager he'd have been sacked by now.


----------



## strung out (Oct 3, 2010)

your club is rotten from the inside out, that's what.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 3, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Gloating is so _vulgar_. Seriously, why bother?


 
Am I bothered?


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## marshall (Oct 3, 2010)

rafa's more to blame than roy, if they hadn't won the CL back in whenever they wouldn't be in this shit, it's a lol though.


----------



## big eejit (Oct 3, 2010)

Serious problems for Liverpool. The club is a mess. Wonder if the FA will start to take the issue of club ownership seriously if Liverpool go tits up.


----------



## agricola (Oct 3, 2010)

marshall said:


> rafa's more to blame than roy, if they hadn't won the CL back in whenever they wouldn't be in this shit, it's a lol though.


 
An utter heresy, according to various RS forums.  The Yanks are to blame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111one


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 3, 2010)

1927 said:


> Am I bothered?
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL



Hey ho. Liverpool lost to Blackpool today, in arguably a not-very-significant league game.

Pity your team lost the most valuable game in football to them last May, eh. A terrible shame.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 3, 2010)

agricola said:


> An utter heresy, according to various RS forums.  The Yanks are to blame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111one



Well obviously. Due to them Liverpool are reduced to paying a mere hundred million or so a year in wages. 

Compared to the likes of Blackpool you can't really expect them to compete,


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 3, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Hey ho. Liverpool lost to Blackpool today, in arguably a not-very-significant league game.
> 
> Pity your team lost the most valuable game in football to them last May, eh. A terrible shame.


 
What was that about gloating again.....


----------



## big eejit (Oct 3, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> What was that about gloating again.....


 
I hope you're not gloating about Icky's gloating. That's just sepia tinged memory. Or something.


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 3, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Hey ho. Liverpool lost to Blackpool today, in arguably a not-very-significant league game.
> 
> Pity your team lost the most valuable game in football to them last May, eh. A terrible shame.


 
"Arguably not-very-significant?" Three points should be pretty valuable to teams in the relegation zone.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 3, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Hey ho. Liverpool lost to Blackpool today, in arguably a not-very-significant league game.
> 
> Pity your team lost the most valuable game in football to them last May, eh. A terrible shame.



It's three valuable points in the relegation tussle. You're not too big to go down you know.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 3, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> What was that about gloating again.....



I know. I couldn't help it. I decided I could do with that extra 18% of fun out of football. Plus it's one thing having a bit of a leg-pull, but Cardiff boy seems to post as much in here as he does anywhere, without ever once even accidentally coming close to humour or reason.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 3, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I know. I couldn't help it. I decided I could do with that extra 18% of fun out of football. Plus it's one thing having a bit of a leg-pull, but Cardiff boy seems to post as much in here as he does anywhere, without ever once even accidentally coming close to humour or reason.


 
Always good to keep those principles.....


----------



## tommers (Oct 3, 2010)

I would also like to jump onto this particular bandwagon.  It can't continue but it's hilarious at the moment.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 3, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Always good to keep those principles.....



Now I feel dirty. So very dirty.

Anyway, fuck this for a game of soldiers. Taking the piss about football's something you do with your mates in the boozer, and this is far from matey.

Ta-ta.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 3, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Hey ho. Liverpool lost to Blackpool today, in arguably a not-very-significant league game.
> 
> Pity your team lost the most valuable game in football to them last May, eh. A terrible shame.


 
Atleast we now have owners in place who love the club and are planning for the future and investing in the club, unlike your skanky club which will be lucky to still be in existence in 12 months time.

I promise to wave to ya as we pass you on our way up to the prem.


----------



## happie chappie (Oct 3, 2010)

Only just got in. 

Is it too late to gloat? If not, I'll be gloating at a rate of 110% for the foreseeable future.

Anyone care to raise?

Happie Chappie


----------



## tommers (Oct 4, 2010)

Apparently "the Kop" are "calling for King Kenny".


Please, please, please, please, please, please, please....  that would be brilliant.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 4, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Always good to keep those principles.....


 
Indeed, where would you be without sanctimony?


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 4, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> Indeed, where would you be without sanctimony?


 
I suggest you read the bit again where Steel Icarus himself criticised fans taking the piss on here but then has a wee rant at a Cardiff fan..... Short memories you lot have,.....


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Oct 5, 2010)

Any gloating should be tempered by the fact it's a very sad state of affairs when any club is run into the ground by greedy money-grabbing bastards who don't give a gnat's piss about football. i think most supporters of other teams would find the performances on the pitch a great source of amusement while fully supporting fans' campaign to get rid of the yanks.

As for Cardiff fans rubbing their hands in glee at the present predicament, they'd do well to remember the perilous state of their own club's finances as well as the fact that had they not so hilariously fucked up in the play-offs (again) it might have been them having the chance to visit Anfield and get a famous result.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 5, 2010)

Bunjaj Pali said:


> Any gloating should be tempered by the fact it's a very sad state of affairs when any club is run into the ground by greedy money-grabbing bastards who don't give a gnat's piss about football. *i think most supporters of other teams would find the performances on the pitch a great source of amusement while fully supporting fans' campaign to get rid of the yanks*.


 
I'd agree with that, but as regards the yanks, not just yet.....


----------



## TruXta (Oct 5, 2010)

So you'd rather see the club going down the pan, and with that a vital part of the local economy? Fuck me - I hate United as much as the next man, but that doesn't mean I'd be happy to see the club consigned to history.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 5, 2010)

TruXta said:


> So you'd rather see the club going down the pan, and with that a vital part of the local economy? Fuck me - I hate United as much as the next man, but that doesn't mean I'd be happy to see the club consigned to history.


 
Now, we'll do this slowly shall we? Where did I say i'd rather see them going down the pan? Just a quote to show I said that,. Won't take you long surely given you're making the claim I said it?

Do carry on....


----------



## TruXta (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh right, no reading between the lines then? You said that you didn't want rid of the yanks just yet? Well, there's a good chance that if no buyer is found sharpishly then we could face administration and a 9-point deduction, essentially the Leeds scenario. Staying with the yanks would only prolong the process. But you know this.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 5, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Oh right, no reading between the lines then? You said that you didn't want rid of the yanks just yet? Well, there's a good chance that if no buyer is found sharpishly then we could face administration and a 9-point deduction, essentially the Leeds scenario. Staying with the yanks would only prolong the process. But you know this.


 
Relegation? That'd be quite funny... You don't get piss taking do you? Am I supposed to get upset at the points deduction? It's hilarious watching you lot whine and moan when all you did when the Yanks arrived was laugh at poor skint Everton and the 'mess' they were in. Laughing at the move to Kirkby.... Short memories you lot have sometimes eh?! So, suck it up for a while. 
But, in the end, and before any serious damage is done, yes I hope the Yanks fuck off, or better still are fucked off by the fans, along with all the other rich cunts who buy football clubs like toys.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 5, 2010)

No you're not supposed to get upset at anything other than the general fact that English football is structurally fucked (for the most part) and will be in a lot of shit if the Platini agenda comes to fruition. In the meantime, gloat all you want about Liverpool being in the doldrums playing-wise. Happy to see you'd like the current shit-fest to end before serious damage is done. Anyway, sorry I came across as illtempered; as I said I wouldn't wish our current situation on our worst enemy.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 5, 2010)

TruXta said:


> No you're not supposed to get upset at anything other than the general fact that English football is structurally fucked (for the most part) and will be in a lot of shit if the Platini agenda comes to fruition. In the meantime, gloat all you want about Liverpool being in the doldrums playing-wise. Happy to see you'd like the current shit-fest to end before serious damage is done. Anyway, sorry I came across as illtempered; as I said I wouldn't wish our current situation on our worst enemy.



I'm enjoying the squirming, comedy roadshow, backbiting and spreading the blame whilst not enjoying the scandal of rich people buying up clubs and fucking them over.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 5, 2010)

Fair enough.


----------



## agricola (Oct 5, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Relegation? That'd be quite funny... You don't get piss taking do you? Am I supposed to get upset at the points deduction? It's hilarious watching you lot whine and moan when all you did when the Yanks arrived was laugh at poor skint Everton and the 'mess' they were in. Laughing at the move to Kirkby.... Short memories you lot have sometimes eh?! So, suck it up for a while.
> But, in the end, and before any serious damage is done, yes I hope the Yanks fuck off, or better still are fucked off by the fans, along with all the other rich cunts who buy football clubs like toys.


 
The problem the RS support has is that its a choice (and importantly, not their choice but RBS/Wachovia's) between some cosy socalist fantasy where the shite magically turn into Barcelona with SOS on the board and Kenny in the dugout, or (and far more likely) the club gets sold to another load of chancers (Huang, DIC, that Syrian bloke) for an inflated price (even £200 million overvalues the club given current circumstances) who do exactly the same thing as the yanks have done except in a league where fourth / CL money is a lot less likely to end up at Anfield than it was in 2007, and with Torres broken and Stevie G / Carragher approaching the end of their careers.   

That said, we all know they will end up smelling of roses at the end of the day.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 5, 2010)

Not a lot to argue with there, apart from the £200M being an overvaluation. That's just plain wrong, simply because OUR FUCKING DEBTS are more than that. Debt is just another name for assets, innit.


----------



## agricola (Oct 5, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Not a lot to argue with there, apart from the £200M being an overvaluation. That's just plain wrong, simply because OUR FUCKING DEBTS are more than that. Debt is just another name for assets, innit.


 
Thats sort of my point.  The £350 million debt (and that was in April 2010, so its probably more now) is a lot more than what the club is worth, so (unless someone comes in with ludicrous amounts of their own money) whoever pays a similar sum for it and uses finance will suffer from the same problems as the Yanks, except with less income and (given the risk) almost certainly a higher rate of interest.


----------



## strung out (Oct 5, 2010)

i'll say it then, i hope liverpool get bombed out of the league and go out of business. it would hopefully work as a wake-up call to the rest of english football and might make the fa/prem/government/whoever do something to sort the mess out. as for an important part of the local economy, i'm sure the club and fans are big enough to get back on their feet and create liverpool mk2 to a decent standard of football with a roughly equivalent number of jobs with some benefit to the local economy.

all this would be absolutely hilarious btw.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 5, 2010)

Disregarding the fact that you could be motivated purely by spite, do you really think things would pan out as you would seem to hope for? What did the FA and the PL learn from Leeds? Sweet fuck all. What makes you think they would learn anything from LFC going bust?

As for a Lpool mk2 coming in to replace a fallen LFC, get fucking real. I've said it before, it's a sad fucking state of affairs when ANY fans of English football think it would be a good idea for one of the oldest and most successful clubs of Europe, never mind England, to disappear. I might hate the players, managers and fans of rival clubs, but there's no way I'd gloat over the fact that they would be torn apart by speculators and idiots. Grow the fuck up, strung out.


----------



## strung out (Oct 5, 2010)

leeds are no liverpool and i honestly think it _would_ force changes in the way the game is run if liverpool went out of business. as for being one of the oldest and most successful clubs etc etc, any fool know that a club is its fans. as long as they stay then liverpool fc will be fine. starting again at the bottom might even get rid of some of the wankers who have infected the club for the last 30 odd years.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 5, 2010)

So it's purely spite then. Gotcha. Wanker.


----------



## strung out (Oct 5, 2010)

if you like


----------



## revol68 (Oct 5, 2010)

I've mixed feelings about this, or rather I'm torn between laughing at the dickheads who welcomed in the yanks like they were some nice rich uncles and the fact that it would really be disgusting to see a club of Liverpool's pedigree and significance shafted by a leveraged takeover.

Past the piss taking and banter there are serious issues that have ramifications for English clubs wholesale.


----------



## agricola (Oct 5, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I've mixed feelings about this, or rather I'm torn between laughing at the dickheads who welcomed in the yanks like they were some nice rich uncles and the fact that it would really be disgusting to see a club of Liverpool's pedigree and significance shafted by a leveraged takeover.
> 
> Past the piss taking and banter there are serious issues that have ramifications for English clubs wholesale.



Well yes, but apart from a "_well if it can happen to them it can happen to anyone_" sort of vibe (which might make the FA actually wake up, though I doubt it) surely what is happening / has happened at the RS is just a rehash of what has happened to so many other clubs recently.  You know, owners come in, spend too much (admittedly this time it was to buy the club and not just on players and wages), spend considerably more money than the club makes as a result in the vain hope that the club will be a success (and actually make the money required) and it all, eventually, goes tits up when people realise that history, tradition and accumulated glories are in fact worth fuck all when there is a cashflow problem.

Also its not clear what the FA could actually do about any of this either, given the generally corrupt nature of football bodies here and internationally, and the utter lack of interest from clubs / the ownership of those clubs in having any kind of meaningful reform of the system as long as they themselves can keep the charade going for a little bit longer.


----------



## agricola (Oct 5, 2010)

Also that Hicks video:



Not sure about the general "_we deserve better_" theme, kind of makes those of us who arent RS a wee bit sick.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 5, 2010)

agricola said:


> Also that Hicks video:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about the general "_we deserve better_" theme, kind of makes those of us who arent RS a wee bit sick.




Rather a bizarre comment from that wanker McCulloch making an analogy of the Yanks behaviour with rape.


----------



## big eejit (Oct 5, 2010)

Some good news for Liverpool fans at last! A rich American is looking to buy the club! Oh.....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 5, 2010)

'kin hell



> Liverpool Football Club tonight issued the following press statement:
> 
> The Board of Directors have received two excellent financial offers to buy the Club that would repay all its long-term debt. A Board meeting was called today to review these bids and approve a sale. Shortly prior to the meeting, the owners - Tom Hicks and George Gillett - sought to remove Managing Director Christian Purslow and Commercial Director Ian Ayre from the Board, seeking to replace them with Mack Hicks and Lori Kay McCutcheon.
> 
> This matter is now subject to legal review and a further announcement will be made in due course.



http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/liverpool-fc-statement-3


----------



## big eejit (Oct 5, 2010)

Do you think that Mack Hicks and Lori Kay McCutcheon may just be Americans by any chance?


----------



## big eejit (Oct 5, 2010)

I like this from that Guardian article:

"The outlines of the bids are understood to be broadly the ones which have been considered as the only credible solution for the club – repaying the banks but giving little profit to Hicks and Gillett. The banks, both of which collapsed in the economic crisis, – RBS is now 84% owned by the British taxpayer – want their loans back on 15 October but there is no apparent prospect of either of the owners being able to repay them. Despite that, Hicks and Gillett are known to have held out for a handsome profit on their shares. Neither could be reached for comment tonight.This is appropriate dummy text that is being employed in order to ascertain an approximate length because the actual copy has not yet been received. This is appropriate dummy text that is being employed in order to ascertain an approximate length because the actual copy has not yet been received. This is appropriate dummy text that is being employed in order to ascertain an approximate length because the actual copy has not yet been received. This is appropriate dummy text that is being employed in order to ascertain an approximate length because the copy has not yet been received. 100

This is appropriate dummy text that is being employed in order to ascertain an approximate length because the actual copy has not yet been received. This is appropriate dummy text that is being employed in order to ascertain an approximate length because the actual copy has not yet been received. This is appropriate dummy text that is being employed in order to ascertain an approximate length because the actual copy has not yet been received. This is appropriate dummy text that is being employed in order to ascertain an approximate length because theThis is appropriate dummy text that is being employed in order to ascertain an approximate length because the actual copy has not yet been received. This is appropriate dummy text that is being employed in order to ascertain an approximate length because the actual copy has not yet been received. This is appropriateThis is appropriate dummy text that is being employed in order to ascertain an approximate length because the actual copy has not yet been received. This is This is appropriate dummy text that is being employed in order to ascertain an approximate length because the actual copy has not yet been received. This is"


----------



## agricola (Oct 5, 2010)

Surely though, if the shares are held by Kop Holdings (which one imagines Purslow, Ayre and Broughton have no control over), what the board of the club decides to do (when it doesnt actually have control of the shares) is neither here nor there?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 5, 2010)

Just for background, Broughton, Purslow and Ayres have stopped Hicks and Gilette from refinancing. They can because they form a majority on the board, They can't get rid of Broughton because he is a RBS appointee so they are going after the other two. I wish I could be more hopeful but if they are able to refinance they can just pay off rbs and that would be that.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 5, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Just for background, Broughton, Purslow and Ayres have stopped Hicks and Gilette from refinancing. They can because they form a majority on the board, They can't get rid of Broughton because he is a RBS appointee so they are going after the other two. I wish I could be more hopeful but if they are able to refinance they can just pay off rbs and that would be that.


 
RBS control almost a certainty then? If so does that mean ie = administration?


----------



## agricola (Oct 5, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> RBS control almost a certainty then? If so does that mean ie = administration?


 
It should result in the usual sanctions for going into administration (given Southampton's punishment in similar circumstances) but we all know it wont.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 5, 2010)

from another place



> What time is Gazza turning up with his Fishing Rod?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 5, 2010)

twitter: "Hearing New England Sports Venture deal for #LFC accepted by the board. Owners trying to block it. Possibility of another statement tonight"


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 5, 2010)

BBC Website article


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 6, 2010)

Liverpool agree deal in principle with owners of boston red sox.....


----------



## 43mhz (Oct 6, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Liverpool agree deal in principle with owners of boston red sox.....



It's a shoe-in.. red sox/red socks


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 6, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Liverpool agree deal in principle with owners of boston red sox.....


 
A) who knows what the fuck they'll be like
B) plenty of legal wrangling to come


----------



## big eejit (Oct 6, 2010)

John Henry earlier today:


----------



## g force (Oct 6, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> A) who knows what the fuck they'll be like
> B) plenty of legal wrangling to come


 
They have the money to repay the debt that's for certain. The holding company is loaded with cash - proper cash not your debt swap kind. Alsop the Red Sox are a well run team.

Legal wrangling maybe but fact is RBS can force Hicks and Gillette to sell by refusing to refinance the club.


----------



## agricola (Oct 6, 2010)

g force said:


> Legal wrangling maybe but fact is RBS can force Hicks and Gillette to sell by refusing to refinance the club.


 
Thats what it will no doubt come down to, unless NESV come up with more cash for the original yanks.

edit:  also one imagines that those owners who dont have a load of placemen on the board of their clubs will be making sure that they do so imminently


----------



## strung out (Oct 6, 2010)

embarrassing 



who are all these z-listers?

"it's like raping your family all at once over a long period of time"


----------



## agricola (Oct 6, 2010)

Broughton has just been on BBC News, apparently the loss to the old yanks will be £140 million and they shouldnt oppose the sale because people might not like them much, the new yanks have committed to "stadium development" (not a new stadium, though he did suggest either analfield or a new ground would have a capacity of 60,000), they expect a declaratory judgement allowing the sale by the end of next week (which leaves it very close to the October 15th deadline), and apparently its not John Henry buying them but a group of 17 investors in the form of NESV and he doesnt know how they are funding the £300 million asking price (though in the past they have not leveraged their other assets). 

(repost from elsewhere)


----------



## strung out (Oct 6, 2010)

don't know why liverpool and everton don't just build a ground together.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 6, 2010)

strung out said:


> don't know why liverpool and everton don't just build a ground together.


 
cause a significant minority of morons on both sides wouldn't want to share with the redshites/bluenoses or whatever.


----------



## strung out (Oct 6, 2010)

yep, same in bristol. i'd take a shared ground in a shot if it meant we actually got one.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 6, 2010)

NESV apparently did a great job refurbing the old Red Sox stadium tho, so it could be that they're looking to do something similar with Anfield. Obv this is all extremely hypothetical atm. Very much doubt if we'll know the end of this sorry saga until end of the month or so.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 6, 2010)

43mhz said:


> It's a shoe-in.. red sox/red socks


 
Damnit, i was trying to think of the pun earlier!


----------



## g force (Oct 6, 2010)

TruXta said:


> NESV apparently did a great job refurbing the old Red Sox stadium tho, so it could be that they're looking to do something similar with Anfield. Obv this is all extremely hypothetical atm. Very much doubt if we'll know the end of this sorry saga until end of the month or so.


 
You will also be hard pushed to find a Red Sox fan who hates them either. They were very good at consulting fans (so my Sox suppoorting friends tell me), not forcing anything through, being very upfront etc. They seem far more on the Randy Lerner side of things than the Glazers/curreny fucktards at LFC


----------



## agricola (Oct 6, 2010)

TruXta said:


> NESV apparently did a great job refurbing the old Red Sox stadium tho, so it could be that they're looking to do something similar with Anfield. Obv this is all extremely hypothetical atm. Very much doubt if we'll know the end of this sorry saga until end of the month or so.


 
The problem is that one would have thought there were a lot more people with rather large disposable incomes in Boston than there are in Liverpool, even with all the assorted tourists and merchandising they attract (which the old yanks are correct to point to as having improved under their watch).  Given that they need money to refurbish the squad, and the lack of Champions League football this season and probably next, I fail to see how they can make money without encouraging a much less fair split of TV revenues.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 6, 2010)

agricola said:


> The problem is that one would have thought there were a lot more people with rather large disposable incomes in Boston than there are in Liverpool, even with all the assorted tourists and merchandising they attract (which the old yanks are correct to point to as having improved under their watch).  Given that they need money to refurbish the squad, and the lack of Champions League football this season and probably next, I fail to see how they can make money without encouraging a much less fair split of TV revenues.


 
True, but then again an increasing amount of Anfield visitors are from outside the Merseyside area (Ireland and Scandolands in particular), and they tend to spend more money overall. Apparently what happened with Red Sox was that ticket prices did increase, but the bigger increases were firmly for the better/corporate seats, while less expensive seats while increasing in price stayed relatively cheap. That this was successful in terms of the fans is surely attested to by the fact that they keep selling out in times when other baseball teams are struggling.

Henry & Co have also been extremely good at marketing and monetizing the team outside of match-day earnings, something LFC traditionally have been very poor at.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 6, 2010)

Home games in Boston?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 6, 2010)

It's a shoe-in, apparently.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 6, 2010)

TruXta said:


> True, but then again an increasing amount of Anfield visitors are from outside the Merseyside area (Ireland and Scandolands in particular), and they tend to spend more money overall. Apparently what happened with Red Sox was that ticket prices did increase, but the bigger increases were firmly for the better/corporate seats, while less expensive seats while increasing in price stayed relatively cheap. That this was successful in terms of the fans is surely attested to by the fact that they keep selling out in times when other baseball teams are struggling.
> 
> Henry & Co have also been extremely good at marketing and monetizing the team outside of match-day earnings, something LFC traditionally have been very poor at.


 
Difference was tho that the Red Sox had not won anything for 80 odd years, and they have the smallest stadium in MLB. A little bit of success with demand outstripping supply and the ticket price hike was sustainable. Liverpool on the other hand are used to success, it will be harder to increase ticket prices even if they get to the Champions league as Liverpool fans see that as their rightful place anyway.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 6, 2010)

strung out said:


> don't know why liverpool and everton don't just build a ground together.


 


strung out said:


> yep, same in bristol. i'd take a shared ground in a shot if it meant we actually got one.


 
You speak sense sir


----------



## TruXta (Oct 6, 2010)

1927 said:


> Difference was tho that the Red Sox had not won anything for 80 odd years, and they have the smallest stadium in MLB. A little bit of success with demand outstripping supply and the ticket price hike was sustainable. Liverpool on the other hand are used to success, it will be harder to increase ticket prices even if they get to the Champions league as Liverpool fans see that as their rightful place anyway.


 
You're missing the point tho. Anfield is typically always sold out, and demand far outstrips availability, at least for PL/CL matches. I can't see that changing, unless we do get relegated, which I think is unlikely.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 6, 2010)

Gillett and Hicks to lose £140 million if this goes through. Is that right? That would be fucking brilliant.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 6, 2010)

1927 said:


> Difference was tho that the Red Sox had not won anything for 80 odd years, and they have the smallest stadium in MLB. A little bit of success with demand outstripping supply and the ticket price hike was sustainable. Liverpool on the other hand are used to success, it will be harder to increase ticket prices even if they get to the Champions league as Liverpool fans see that as their rightful place anyway.


 
The Red Sox haven't won anything beyond the first couple of seasons, though, and have continued to sell out the near 40k capacity of Fenway on _every single_ home game (potentially 3-4 games a week during the season) since May 2003.


----------



## agricola (Oct 6, 2010)

TruXta said:


> You're missing the point tho. Anfield is typically always sold out, and demand far outstrips availability, at least for PL/CL matches. I can't see that changing, unless we do get relegated, which I think is unlikely.


 
True (though whether that will happen for PL-only football remains to be seen), but expanding Anfield suffers from the same hurdle as expanding Goodison does - there just isnt the space without demolishing streets of terraced housing.  If it was that easy to stick 20,000 on the capacity then they would have done it ages ago.

In any case, I still dont see how they will make enough money to do the things they appear to have promised without at least radically changing the way TV monies are shared, and I would warn against comparing the Red Sox (who have an entire state to themselves in MLB terms, who play at least 81 home games a season, who are in a very profitable league and who had no recent history of success) with the RS - after all, have any of the Yank owners actually translated their reputed domestic success to the Premier League?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 6, 2010)

strung out said:


> don't know why liverpool and everton don't just build a ground together.


Because Liverpool are a far more popular and successful club than everton, why should we burden ourselves with them?.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 6, 2010)

agricola said:


> The problem is that one would have thought there were a lot more people with rather large disposable incomes in Boston than there are in Liverpool, even with all the assorted tourists and merchandising they attract (which the old yanks are correct to point to as having improved under their watch).  Given that they need money to refurbish the squad, and the lack of Champions League football this season and probably next, I fail to see how they can make money without encouraging a much less fair split of TV revenues.


No, they are going after the overseas tv rights which will balloon in the coming years.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 6, 2010)

The reporter from the Boston Globe reckons the new owners will be aiming to do a lot more than just put fannies on seats. Cheeky fucking cunt.


----------



## strung out (Oct 6, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Because Liverpool are a far more popular and successful club than everton, why should we burden ourselves with them?.


 
you're the one with all the money problems. how about you just get together and sort it out for the good of liverpool?

edit: don't you play in their old ground already? it would be a step up to share their ground instead of living in their cast off


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 6, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> The Red Sox haven't won anything beyond the first couple of seasons, though, and have continued to sell out the near 40k capacity of Fenway on _every single_ home game (potentially 3-4 games a week during the season) since May 2003.


 

Aye but it's a team with more history and tradition than Liverpool.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 6, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Aye but it's a team with more history and tradition than Liverpool.


 
Yeah, true. Charter franchise of the AL, oldest Ballpark in the sport, the Curse of the Bambino...

There's the whole Red Sox Nation thing, too.

But they're not going to the post season this year, so.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 6, 2010)

strung out said:


> you're the one with all the money problems. how about you just get together and sort it out for the good of liverpool?


Liverpool fc is absolutely fine, those money problems were the owners, not ours, remove that purchase debt and we're fine.


strung out said:


> edit: don't you play in their old ground already? it would be a step up to share their ground instead of living in their cast off


 They got kicked out once for not paying the rent, best not to take a chance.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 6, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Because Liverpool are a far more popular and successful club than everton, why should we burden ourselves with them?.


 
So you think it is better for you both to build new stadiums at say £400 million that will lie empty empty every other saturday than to share the cost and half your debts?

It doesn#t make any business sense at all, and the American invetsors are far more likely to realsie this.


----------



## agricola (Oct 6, 2010)

strung out said:


> you're the one with all the money problems. how about you just get together and sort it out for the good of liverpool?
> 
> edit: don't you play in their old ground already? it would be a step up to share their ground instead of living in their cast off


 
It is at times like this where it becomes abundantly clear why a ground share would never work, largely because there are far too many RS supporters who are absolute bellends, obsessed with their clubs status and possessing a massive sense of entitlement to trophies (despite them last winning the league three years after we last won it).


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 6, 2010)

1927 said:


> So you think it is better for you both to build new stadiums at say £400 million that will lie empty empty every other saturday than to share the cost and half your debts?
> 
> It doesn#t make any business sense at all, and the American invetsors are far more likely to realsie this.


It's part of you identity as a club and as well as that a shared stadium has twice the running costs etc.


----------



## strung out (Oct 6, 2010)

inter and milan have certainly suffered for sharing a stadium


----------



## TruXta (Oct 6, 2010)

I for one agree that LFC and the Pink Blue Black Scholars of Dogs' Toffee should share a stadium. Just so that we could have the feeling of beating them at home and away on the same day.














And some of those dirty money reasons.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 6, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> The reporter from the Boston Globe reckons the new owners will be aiming to do a lot more than just put fannies on seats. Cheeky fucking cunt.


 
There's tens of thousands of those in the ground every week. Few on the pitch too....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 6, 2010)

There's a good section about this on five live tonight from 7 on iplayer.


----------



## g force (Oct 7, 2010)

strung out said:


> inter and milan have certainly suffered for sharing a stadium


 
And Bayern/1860 Munich too....none of their supporters known who to cheer for anymore in their massively impressive AllianzArena.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 7, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> There's tens of thousands of those in the ground every week.


 
Sexist.


----------



## strung out (Oct 7, 2010)

harry feels sorry for gillett 'n hicks


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 7, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's part of you identity as a club and as well as that a shared stadium has twice the running costs etc.


 
yeah, club's that share stadiums all over the continent have no identity  and obviously all those identikit new stadiums are a really important part of the identity of Sunderland, Derby County, Middlesborough, Bolton etc.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 7, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's part of you identity as a club and as well as that a shared stadium has twice the running costs etc.


 
Bollocks does it. You only need one of everything as opposed to two. Match day costs will be the same for each club as they were in their own stadium, although there are bound to be some savings there too, only one head of security, one stadium manager etc.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 7, 2010)

strung out said:


> inter and milan have certainly suffered for sharing a stadium


 
Roma & Lazio too.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 7, 2010)

strung out said:


> harry feels sorry for gillett 'n hicks


 
*"In all of this, I have utmost sympathy for the Reds' owners, George Gillett and Tom Hicks"*

What a fucking prick.


----------



## strung out (Oct 7, 2010)

i think they're legends personally. let's hope the new owners do just as much for liverpool football club.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 7, 2010)

strung out said:


> i think they're legends personally. let's hope the new owners do just as much for liverpool football club.


 
Or more!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 7, 2010)

strung out said:


> i think they're legends personally. let's hope the new owners do just as much for liverpool football club.


 
Well this is true. But to have sympathy for them, fucking twat he is.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 7, 2010)

Seriously tho who in their right mids buys a club for £300M knowing full well that they are going to need to spunk another £400M on a stadium and maybe £80-100M on players and still only have a club worth £300M?

Methinks they may have bitten off more than they can chew.

Another season without CL football as now looks very likely and players will be leaving, new players wont want to come, the slip down the league is inevitable and Liverpool will consider Wigan and Bolton main rivals for that 10th place spot rather than looking at the big boys to compete with. They'll probably be in the running for loan signings form Man U befor elong, as Fergie looks to blood his youngsters in a lesser club who are no competition to the mancs. Oh happy days.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 7, 2010)

strung out said:


> i think they're legends personally. let's hope the new owners do just as much for liverpool football club.



All you need is another Lehmann Brothers style collapse and Mr Red Sox's £500m wad will soon disappear.


----------



## agricola (Oct 7, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> *"In all of this, I have utmost sympathy for the Reds' owners, George Gillett and Tom Hicks"*
> 
> What a fucking prick.


 
IRL Trolling that it might be, but he does have a point.  For several years now the RS have claimed that the old Yanks have put nothing into the club and now it turns out that they will in fact be losing £140 million, which must surely have either gone on repaying debt or (far more likely) been given to Benitez to piss up a wall, while the club that they own 100% of is taken away without compensation (and without going into administration thus far, lets not forget) by a career City gent and given to a bunch of hedge fund bosses just so a bank can get its money back.  I have some sympathy for them as well.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 7, 2010)

agricola said:


> IRL Trolling that it might be, but he does have a point.  For several years now the RS have claimed that the old Yanks have put nothing into the club and now it turns out that they will in fact be losing £140 million, which must surely have either gone on repaying debt or (far more likely) been given to Benitez to piss up a wall, while the club that they own 100% of is taken away without compensation (and without going into administration thus far, lets not forget) by a career City gent and given to a bunch of hedge fund bosses just so a bank can get its money back.  I have some sympathy for them as well.



Or gone on interest payments on the borrowings they amde to buy the club!


----------



## g force (Oct 7, 2010)

No sympathy...they didn't have the hundreds of millions to buy the club or fnd purchases. They haven't put any of 'their' money in...it's all been loaned by a company they owned back to themselves and the club with interest. They then tried to re-finance those loans because they don't want to (or have the money to) actually pay them back and RBS have quite rightly told them where to go.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 7, 2010)

^^^^
This. You other guys don't know what the fuck you're on about.


----------



## strung out (Oct 7, 2010)

i think all aspects of the club, right the way from ownership and management to fans and players have a certain amount of lolworthy elements tbh.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah whatever. Noteworthy that so many people who evidently hate the club feel compelled to post on this thread tho. I mean, sure, if your team beats LFC, come gloat by all means. This tho? I think you're scared shitless that we'll actually be a great team again.


----------



## strung out (Oct 7, 2010)

not scared. they're just another team on the list of clubs to hate, along with notts county, cardiff city, newcastle, franchise fc etc...


----------



## big eejit (Oct 7, 2010)

Buddy, can you spare a dime?
Sorry fella, I'll all out.

(Crap caption but I never tire of this pic)


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 7, 2010)

WTF???

I rang up the Anfield souvenir shop yesterday and said that I alrady had bought some red socks and wondered if they had any other shit going cheap....apparently I now own the whole club


----------



## 1927 (Oct 7, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Yeah whatever. Noteworthy that so many people who evidently hate the club feel compelled to post on this thread tho. I mean, sure, if your team beats LFC, come gloat by all means. This tho? I think you're scared shitless that we'll actually be a great team again.


 
Funniest post on thread to date!


----------



## agricola (Oct 7, 2010)

Some balance from an article (also mentioned on the Grauniad's football extra):

http://www.epltalk.com/the-good-and...verpools-potential-new-owner-25351#more-25351


----------



## 1927 (Oct 7, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> *The Red Sox haven't won anything beyond the first couple of seasons*, though, and have continued to sell out the near 40k capacity of Fenway on _every single_ home game (potentially 3-4 games a week during the season) since May 2003.


 
Not true tho, bought by Henry in 2002, World Champs in 2004 and 2007.


----------



## stupid kid (Oct 7, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> The Red Sox haven't won anything beyond the first couple of seasons, though, and have continued to sell out the near 40k capacity of Fenway on _every single_ home game (potentially 3-4 games a week during the season) since May 2003.


 

Didn't they have a record of not winning the World Series for like 100 years, since they traded Babe Ruth and got cursed? If so I'd say that ranks pretty highly. *goes to look up*


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 7, 2010)

stupid kid said:


> Didn't they have a record of not winning the World Series for like 100 years, since they traded Babe Ruth and got cursed? If so I'd say that ranks pretty highly. *goes to look up*


 
Lol what,. 100 years??


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 7, 2010)

stupid kid said:


> Didn't they have a record of not winning the World Series for like 100 years, since they traded Babe Ruth and got cursed? If so I'd say that ranks pretty highly. *goes to look up*


 
84, I believe. And yes, since they traded Babe Ruth to the Yankees, the aforementioned "Curse of the Bambino".


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 7, 2010)

From about 5 minutes looking at how the World Series works it's a very different thing to win. There've been 8 different winners in the last ten years for starters, and I think it's a knockout once you're past the initial group stage. That's a lot different to winning the Premier League.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 7, 2010)

Indeed. Not only do you need to have a good enough season to qualify for the playoffs (6 league winners and 2 wildcards), but you also then have to play well in 3 more series of games to win.


----------



## Lakina (Oct 7, 2010)

english moan about the england manager not being english

but happy to sell their clubs to any foreigner

then moan about it

 weird


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 7, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Indeed. Not only do you need to have a good enough season to qualify for the playoffs (6 league winners and 2 wildcards), but you also then have to play well in 3 more series of games to win.



The result of a knockout is still always going to be that it's harder for one or two teams to dominate though (although the draft system is partly responsible for that I guess). I think they'll find it harder to get Liverpool into a league winning position, as it doesn't seem like they're about to throw huge amounts of money at them Man City style.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 8, 2010)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The result of a knockout is still always going to be that it's harder for one or two teams to dominate though (although the draft system is partly responsible for that I guess). I think they'll find it harder to get Liverpool into a league winning position, as it doesn't seem like they're about to throw huge amounts of money at them Man City style.


 
Whats the betting that in 12 months time, or less, the "Yanks Out" banners will be back in force at Anfield?


----------



## agricola (Oct 8, 2010)

Has a tiny cloud appeared on the horizon of Broughtonworld?



> The Liverpool chairman, Martin Broughton, has confirmed the club's prospective new owners NESV – which has a track-record in redeveloping a sports stadium with the Boston Red Sox – will consider upgrading Anfield if a £300m offer to gain control from Tom Hicks and George Gillett is accepted in the high court next week. *It is understood that a commitment to put £100m towards a new stadium had previously been a condition of the sale.*


 (emphasis mine)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/oct/08/liverpool-owners-anfield-stadium

Oh, and the council are insisting you lot get a new ground.


----------



## g force (Oct 8, 2010)

Good article and interesting comments below it. The more I read about this the more I think the courts (if it goes there) will side with Broughton and Co (and RBS)....but they only have a week or so to go and get things in place.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 8, 2010)

strung out said:


> embarrassing
> 
> 
> 
> ...





This deserves a repeat. Really cringey.


----------



## magneze (Oct 8, 2010)

> Breaking News
> 
> Liverpool are likely to face a nine-point deduction if its parent company Kop Holdings goes into administration next week, BBC Sport understands.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/9074311.stm


----------



## magneze (Oct 8, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> This deserves a repeat. Really cringey.


Heh, I quite liked it, especially the last guy - that's all they needed really. "Fuck off"


----------



## tommers (Oct 8, 2010)

magneze said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/9074311.stm



I don't know why.  And the PL have confirmed it won't happen.


----------



## agricola (Oct 8, 2010)

tommers said:


> I don't know why.  And the PL have confirmed it won't happen.


 
Actually they havent - the key bit of the new BBC article:



> League rules say the penalty can be applied if a parent company insolvency is caused by the club's management.
> 
> Sources suggest Liverpool will struggle to argue the running of the football club by co-owners Tom Hicks and George Gillett had not affected Kop Holdings.



One does wonder how much of the initial reporting was in fact spin put out on LFC and Broughton's behalf... probably quite a lot of it.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 8, 2010)

1927 said:


> Whats the betting that in 12 months time, or less, the "Yanks Out" banners will be back in force at Anfield?



To be fair I think it will take a bit longer than that. Seems to me that the new owners will definitely move things in the right direction for them so i don't see there being new protests very soon.

What I do think though is that if the owners run the club well but don't put a lot of money into buying players there's a big chance the outcome will be that they stabilise around 5th to 7th most seasons. Not sure how that would go down long term,


----------



## agricola (Oct 9, 2010)

An interesting article on the legal issues involved:

http://www.liverpool-kop.com/2010/10/broughton-vs-hicks-current-lfc-legal.html


----------



## 1927 (Oct 9, 2010)

tommers said:


> I don't know why.  And the PL have confirmed it won't happen.


 
Why have the PL said that they will not deduct points?


----------



## 1927 (Oct 9, 2010)

You have to wonder how the FA judge fit and proper persons, The NESV only came intio the picture this week and already they ahve been asessed as fit and proper!!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 9, 2010)

1927 said:


> You have to wonder how the FA judge fit and proper persons, The NESV only came intio the picture this week and already they ahve been asessed as fit and proper!!



I think they've changed it a bit recently but the 'fit and proper' test has always been a fairly cursory check on convictions for fraud and that sort of thing, nothing more stringent than that so it wouldn't take too long.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 9, 2010)

This new yank seems to do a good line on PR.

Seems  a wonderful man who does nothing but good in the world and turns turds into trophies almost at will.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 9, 2010)

We could be on -3 points by this time next week. I wonder if Nando and Stevie are relishing a relegation struggle.


----------



## tommers (Oct 9, 2010)

1927 said:


> Why have the PL said that they will not deduct points?



they had said that if the club is solvent but the holding company goes into admin then they don't deduct points...

but they now seem to have changed their minds.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 9, 2010)

tommers said:


> they had said that if the club is solvent but the holding company goes into admin then they don't deduct points...
> 
> but they now seem to have changed their minds.


 
Surely tho like Soton, Liverpool FC are in effect the holding company as its the only asset. please please please go into admin and lose points, I will still be laughing at christmas.


----------



## agricola (Oct 10, 2010)

_"images from 2007"_


----------



## 1927 (Oct 11, 2010)

agricola said:


> _"images from 2007"_



Well I thought it was fucking priceless!!

Maybe that banner should have read "For everything else there's Master cads"


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 11, 2010)

£32 - is that this season?

/used to Tottenham prices


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 11, 2010)

1927 said:


> Well I thought it was fucking priceless!!
> 
> Maybe that banner should have read "For everything else there's Master cads"


What, a crap photoshop?

LFC at the high court tomorrow and a Singaporean owner of man ure branded bars wants to buy us.


----------



## i_got_poison (Oct 12, 2010)

administration here we come. NESV is borrowing the money for the acquisition of LFC, which means no new stadium for another 10 years (at least).
plus crippling interest repayments and probably a glazier type splurge on new players to placate the fans.

if everything written about peter lim is true, the board should've accepted his bid. he has more wealth than john henry, is proposing a buyout,
funded from his own financial resources and will pay back more of the loan than NESV would.

to my mind both parties would benefit from the club going into administration.


----------



## g force (Oct 12, 2010)

The stadium situation isn't the owner's problem - it's the council who are desperate to get their hands on the old site for "regeneration" and will likely block any redevelopment or Purchase Orders to buy up houses to expand Anfield.

Peter Lim may have more cash but he wouldn't necessarily fund everything out of his pocket. He'd buy the club but the debts would only be part paid back.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 13, 2010)

Hicks and Gillette lose their High Court case.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/9080946.stm

No surprises there. Correct decision.


----------



## g force (Oct 13, 2010)

Yep....some of the stuff they were coming up with in court was hysterical. Totally lost the plot.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 13, 2010)

Fucking ace. Please to get everything sorted ASAP so the club can even the keel and start rebuilding.


----------



## g force (Oct 13, 2010)

Even better the owners have to pay RBS's court costs. Double ouch.

Board Meeting at 8pm tonight apparently....Any word on whether the Lim bid is even being considered or was it too late in the day?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 13, 2010)

g force said:


> Yep....some of the stuff they were coming up with in court was hysterical. Totally lost the plot.


 
I was reading some of that yesterday. They genuinely appeared to feel they've been somehow _wronged_. Arseholes.


----------



## g force (Oct 13, 2010)

Indeed....you _almost_ have to admire their cheek to come up with the BS around secret phonecalls only to be shot down by the QC saying "Err....you just said your son and legal consel were on the call".


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 13, 2010)

Must make a nice change for the dippers to win something.....very rare that you see scousers celebrating outside of court mind


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 13, 2010)

g force said:


> Indeed....you _almost_ have to admire their cheek to come up with the BS around secret phonecalls only to be shot down by the QC saying "Err....you just said your son and legal consel were on the call".


 
It's phenomenal, isn't it? They seem to actually believe their rights are being compromised because they'll lose money, and that the best way to go about preventing this is to lie, cheat and wrangle up even more rubbish to extend any likelyhood of their ever having to pay off whatever they owe.

Let it never be said that the rich aren't stupid, selfish cunts.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 13, 2010)

DRINK? said:


> Must make a nice change for the dippers to win something.....very rare that you see scousers celebrating outside of court mind


 
There but for one bad season goes our club, doofus...


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 13, 2010)

As much as I was enjoying watching the Kopites wibble wibble nice to see those two cunts get a wee bit of payback.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 13, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> As much as I was enjoying watching the Kopites wibble wibble nice to see those two cunts get a wee bit of payback.



Fear not. The wobbling won't be over til they bring back the Boot Room.


----------



## g force (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm still expecting much wibbling too


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 13, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> As much as I was enjoying watching the Kopites wibble wibble nice to see those two cunts get a wee bit of payback.


 
Indeed. 

Personally, it gives me hope that the Glazers won't come out of the United situation smelling of filthy lucre and leaving the club in the shit...

Oh, and you know, being a football fan I'd rather not see any club go under.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 13, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Oh, and you know, being a football fan I'd rather not see any club go under.



I hate Liverpool but I have to be consistent. I would have been saddened if Portsmouth had gone under. So now when another team in the relegation zone has got into trouble I guess they should be allowed to continue as well.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 13, 2010)

Me too - hate them with a passion. But still.

I wouldn't even want to see Citeh go.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 13, 2010)

Great result for us, the execs played a blinder. Onto the future debt-free. now hope hodgson is next to go.


----------



## tommers (Oct 13, 2010)

Bring back King Kenny.


Go on.  Please.  This has all gone boring.


----------



## strung out (Oct 13, 2010)

ian mcculloch must be pleased that his family won't be getting raped over and over again


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 13, 2010)

Board meeting on now, decision imminent. John Henry has shown up at it.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 13, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Board meeting on now, decision imminent. John Henry has shown up at it.



Decision was pretty much made barring the court case wasn't it? Looks like it will definitely go through now.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 13, 2010)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Decision was pretty much made barring the court case wasn't it? Looks like it will definitely go through now.


 Not so fast, a Texas court has issued a restraining order on the sale of the club.

WHEN WILL IT END?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 13, 2010)

Hicks and Gillett are claiming £1.6bn in damages.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 13, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Not so fast, a Texas court has issued a restraining order on the sale of the club.
> 
> WHEN WILL IT END?



Really? Does a texan court have the authority to do that?

If it does maybe Broughton will get the chair.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 13, 2010)

Ahrgrh. When will this stupid shit end?


----------



## revol68 (Oct 13, 2010)

A Texan Court Order, fucking hell could Gillette and Hicks try any harder to be cowboys?


----------



## N_igma (Oct 13, 2010)

I knew Texans liked killing people but _whole _ football clubs? Fuck sakes!


----------



## revol68 (Oct 13, 2010)

RBS vs G&H

Can't they all just be executed?


----------



## agricola (Oct 14, 2010)

A desperate last throw of the dice, but humourous nonetheless.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 14, 2010)

Will nobody rid us of these turbulent Texan twats? These guys deserve a bullet more than JR did.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 14, 2010)

I just read that the first job of the Chilean miners is to advise Roy Hodgson on how to get out of a hole by Christmas.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 14, 2010)

DRINK? said:


> Must make a nice change for the dippers to win something.....very rare that you see scousers celebrating outside of court mind


 
Unless there has been a miscarriage of justice, ie Gerard.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 14, 2010)

1927 said:


> Unless there has been a miscarriage of justice, ie Gerard.



Or the Langston fiasco.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 14, 2010)

How on earth does a Texas court have any jurisdiction in the UK?


----------



## magneze (Oct 14, 2010)

It doesn't. This is a delaying tactic. They could just ignore it, but the various vested interests, such as RBS don't want to piss of their US customer base by ignoring it.

I wonder what RBS will do now.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 14, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Great result for us, the execs played a blinder. Onto the future debt-free. *now hope hodgson is next to go*.



Jesus, you guys will not be happy til the Boot Room is back will you? What has he had to work with?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 14, 2010)

magneze said:


> It doesn't. This is a delaying tactic. They could just ignore it, but the various vested interests, such as RBS don't want to piss of their US customer base by ignoring it.
> 
> I wonder what RBS will do now.


 
I've just been reading the injunction. You'd have to imagine that they and NESV will challenge it strongly.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 14, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Jesus, you guys will not be happy til the Boot Room is back will you? What has he had to work with?


 
He's got Christian Poulsen...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 14, 2010)

So now Mill Financial, some American hedge fund, claims to have bought out Hicks and Gillett and they're off back to court at 2.


----------



## big eejit (Oct 14, 2010)

Tom Hicks and George Gillett tried last night to derail Liverpool's sale to the owners of the Boston Red Sox by obtaining a temporary injunction in a Dallas court, claiming $1.6bn (£1bn) in damages and calling the sale an *"epic swindle".*

Whereas loading a healthy club with a massive debt that you amassed to buy it in the first place is not an 'epic swindle' but standard financial practice. Ever feel like you've been had Tom?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 14, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Whereas loading a healthy club with a massive debt that you amassed to buy it in the first place is not an 'epic swindle' but standard financial practice.



Take out the club bit and replace it with business and it seems to be both from what I can see.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 14, 2010)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> So now Mill Financial, some American hedge fund, claims to have bought out Hicks and Gillett and they're off back to court at 2.


 
Haven't they always held Gillett's portion of the debt?


----------



## agricola (Oct 14, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Haven't they always held Gillett's portion of the debt?


 
No, they have only had an interest for a few months after Gillett defaulted on a loan (quelle surprise) which was secured on his shares in the RS.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 14, 2010)

Fair enough.

No one is ever going to think Hicks and Gillett aren't complete crooks after all this is finished, are they?


----------



## agricola (Oct 14, 2010)

Now Mill *havent* bought Hick's shares.  WTF is going on?



> Reports this morning suggested the hedge fund, a branch of Washington-based Springfield Financial, had acquired the Texan's 50% share having already taken ownership of his fellow co-owner George Gillett's half.
> However, a UK-based spokesman for Tom Hicks told Press Association Sport Mill Financial had not acquired Hicks' shares.



http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2010/oct/14/liverpool-fc-sale-live-coverage


----------



## 1927 (Oct 14, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> How on earth does a Texas court have any jurisdiction in the UK?


 
I think the point is that NESV are American and wont want to be seen to be flouting a ruling form a US court.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 14, 2010)

1927 said:


> I think the point is that NESV are American and wont want to be seen to be flouting a ruling form a US court.


 
I bet the guy in Singapore's not so worried, though.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 14, 2010)

agricola said:


> Now Mill *havent* bought Hick's shares.  WTF is going on?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2010/oct/14/liverpool-fc-sale-live-coverage



http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/thereporters/robertpeston/2010/10/liverpool_it_could_be_all_over.html


----------



## big eejit (Oct 14, 2010)

From the Guardian live coverage:

2.09pm: Back to court 18, QC Snowden speaking for RBS: "Proceedings in Texas are inappropriate. It involves an English football club and three English companies. It is intended to frustrate."

3 English companies? What does the S stand for in RBS then?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 14, 2010)

Scum?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 14, 2010)

Lim's out of the bidding, H&G's lawyers haven't turned up to court.... what the flying burrito fuckers is going on?


----------



## agricola (Oct 14, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Lim's out of the bidding, H&G's lawyers haven't turned up to court.... what the flying burrito fuckers is going on?


 
God knows - one imagines they have decided to ignore the English legal system and put their faith in Texas.  SSN reporting that G+H lawyers are in court _in Texas_.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 14, 2010)

It sounds like Hicks has basically morgaged his shares twice. He has used them to obtain a loan in the States and they have been forfeited due to non repayment of the loan. At the same time RBS have lent money on the basis that they could take control of those same shares. If this is the case the future for LFC is very grim indeed.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 14, 2010)

1927 said:


> It sounds like Hicks has basically morgaged his shares twice. He has used them to obtain a loan in the States and they have been forfeited due to non repayment of the loan. At the same time RBS have lent money on the basis that they could take control of those same shares. If this is the case the future for LFC is very grim indeed.



Wouldn't selling something you no longer own be fraud? Even in America...


----------



## revol68 (Oct 14, 2010)

Fuck me those two clowns make the Glazers look good, well not good so much as not totally batshit and incompetent parasitical bastards.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 14, 2010)

Still believe that their Texan gambit will fail and that we'll see the NESV sale go through by next week. Hope I'm not wrong on this one tho.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 14, 2010)

Tbh, I reckon that if we failed to qualify for the CL (or worse) this season, we possibly might see similar at United.

We already know the Glazers have borrowed not invested, and we already know they overvalue the club in the face of potential buyers... If they were suddenly expected to pay hundreds of millions back, or be forced to sell, would they just walk quietly? I bet they wouldn't...


----------



## agricola (Oct 14, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Still believe that their Texan gambit will fail and that we'll see the NESV sale go through by next week. Hope I'm not wrong on this one tho.


 
Whilst most of the press agree with you, Robert Peston has been quite a bit more negative today on his blog.  It is still mental though.




			
				stupid dogbot said:
			
		

> Tbh, I reckon that if we failed to qualify for the CL (or worse) this season, we possibly might see similar at United.
> 
> We already know the Glazers have borrowed not invested, and we already know they overvalue the club in the face of potential buyers... If they were suddenly expected to pay hundreds of millions back, or be forced to sell, would they just walk quietly? I bet they wouldn't...



Exactly.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 14, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Tbh, I reckon that if we failed to qualify for the CL (or worse) this season, we possibly might see similar at United.
> 
> We already know the Glazers have borrowed not invested, and we already know they overvalue the club in the face of potential buyers... If they were suddenly expected to pay hundreds of millions back, or be forced to sell, would they just walk quietly? I bet they wouldn't...


 
United being in the shit as well would just be too much for ya average football fan to handle. Lets see Liverpool in the championship first and then we can enjoy United's demise another day.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 14, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Wouldn't selling something you no longer own be fraud? Even in America...


 
Hicks isn't trying to sell tho is he, he's trying to stop the sale, but if he no longer controls his own shares I wonder on what basis he is still trying to exercise any influence on the deal. Mortgaging his shares twice tho might be a bit tricky legally.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 14, 2010)

1927 said:


> United being in the shit as well would just be too much for ya average football fan to handle. Lets see Liverpool in the championship first and then we can enjoy United's demise another day.





And you wonder why so many people feel the same about your shower going under. What was the reason for that, again? Oh, yeah. "Racism". 

Fuckwit.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank fuck for that: "Judge rules that anti-suit injunction wanted by RBS and other parties (board) against owners action in Texas is granted. 'This case has nothing to do with Texas.' " 2-0.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 14, 2010)

Good.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 14, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> And you wonder why so many people feel the same about your shower going under. What was the reason for that, again? Oh, yeah. "Racism".
> 
> Fuckwit.


 
I dont wonder at all. I know people dont like us. Your Joe average football fans hates Manure and LFC and all the arrogant bollcoks their fans come out with. Football in the UK without ManU and LFC woulod be a better place.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 14, 2010)

In case anyone wonders what's going on:


"So yesterday the English guys won in the English court; then the Americans won in the American court and blocked the English judge's decision (essentially). Then today the English guys won again in the English court and blocked the blocking of the English judge's decision. And now the Americans are fighting in the American court to block the blocking of the blocking of the English judge's decision. Can we guess who'll win that? How is this ever going to end?"


----------



## TruXta (Oct 14, 2010)

It's gonna end with some lawyers making filty filty lucre, that's what.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 14, 2010)

1927 said:


> I dont wonder at all. I know people dont like us. .


Actually, nobody cares.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 14, 2010)

It's a fascinating case from a legal perspective. Anti-suit injunctions are rare and the standard you have to meet to obtain them is high. Mr Justice Floyd is basically telling the Texan court to do one.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 14, 2010)

1927 said:


> I dont wonder at all. I know people dont like us. Your Joe average football fans hates Manure and LFC and all the arrogant bollcoks their fans come out with. Football in the UK without ManU and LFC woulod be a better place.


 
I don't dislike Cardiff. I don't like _you._ I would consider crowing about other club's troubles as you have persistently done on this thread worse than arrogance. It's ugly, unhelpful and designed to inflame a situation which is bad enough already. Good-natured banter is part of football - this is just tedious gloating, over and over again. Take your trolling and your idiocy elsewhere.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 15, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I don't dislike Cardiff. I don't like _you._ I would consider crowing about other club's troubles as you have persistently done on this thread worse than arrogance. It's ugly, unhelpful and designed to inflame a situation which is bad enough already. Good-natured banter is part of football - this is just tedious gloating, over and over again. Take your trolling and your idiocy elsewhere.


 
Have you ever been to a football match?


----------



## g force (Oct 15, 2010)

Exactly. I hate Leeds but what Risdale did to them and indeed was allowed to do to them by authorities was ridiculous. Same with Pompey...TBH I think they're a nothing club, much like Cardiff, but I didn't want to see them destroyed by someone's greed.

It boils down to total mis-management of football in England from the very top - the FA and the Premier League. You know when someone like Thakshin Sinawatra passed your "fit and proper" persons test you know the system is rotten to the core.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 15, 2010)

g force said:


> Exactly. I hate Leeds but what Risdale did to them and indeed was allowed to do to them by authorities was ridiculous. Same with Pompey...TBH I think they're a nothing club, much like Cardiff, but I didn't want to see them destroyed by someone's greed.
> 
> It boils down to total mis-management of football in England from the very top - the FA and the Premier League. You know when someone like Thakshin Sinawatra passed your "fit and proper" persons test you know the system is rotten to the core.


 
In fairness tho the mismanagement started long beofre the influx of foreign owners, clubs have always lived beyond their means, to a degree, in the belief they were immune from the usual sanctions of business. Its not as if clubs like Man U and Liverpool were in a position where they increase their revenues massively as they were laready feeding at the top table, lesser clubs could atleast hope that by overspending they could get to another level where the rewards were greater and give them a way out of debt.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 15, 2010)

1927 said:


> Your Joe average football fans hates Manure and LFC and all the arrogant bollcoks their fans come out with. Football in the UK without ManU and LFC woulod be a better place.


no it wouldn't! take the arrogance out, and you have two worldclass sporting institutions, that our national game needs, and needs them to be in good shape. As a gooner - in other words, a fan of the one club whose board have got the offpitch side of things 100% Right - I should be gloating. I'm not. I'm saddened - choked, in fact - and angry. We are crazy to let this happen to one of the crown jewels of our game.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 15, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> no it wouldn't! take the arrogance out, and you have two worldclass sporting institutions, that our national game needs, and needs them to be in good shape. As a gooner - in other words, a fan of the one club whose board have got the offpitch side of things 100% Right - I should be gloating. I'm not. I'm saddened - choked, in fact - and angry. We are crazy to let this happen to one of the crown jewels of our game.



Interesting point but before the rise of Spuds and the sudden interest in football in Abu Dhabi I think everyone was really bored with the monopoly of the Sky 4. The yanks were not the sole cause of Liverpool's demise. Many of the signings by Benitez were shocking. 
I'd rather have seen them decline a bit more organically than this though.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 15, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Interesting point but before the rise of Spuds and the sudden interest in football in Abu Dhabi I think everyone was really bored with the monopoly of the Sky 4.


don't disagree with that at all.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 15, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> no it wouldn't! take the arrogance out, and you have two worldclass sporting institutions, that our national game needs, and needs them to be in good shape. As a gooner - in other words, a fan of the one club whose board have got the offpitch side of things 100% Right - I should be gloating. I'm not. I'm saddened - choked, in fact - and angry. We are crazy to let this happen to one of the crown jewels of our game.


 
Who do you mean by "we" and what could be done to stop it happening? Do you believe that they should be protected by the FA or that the economics of football should somehow give preference to them? Personally I would like to see money taken away form the bigger clubs and the tv money for the EPL shared out equally between the 20 clubs irrespective of league position.

An inevitable result of the current situation, with the big bucks coming into the game,is speculaters will try and make money out of big clubs. The money needed these days to buy squads and big stadia limit the possible number of buyers of clubs. Arsenal are an exception to the rule and I respect that, but Liverpool and Man U seem to think they have god given right to be a top4 club. The outcome of all this is that hopefully Arsnela will rise to the top and stay there as they are not dependant on a big money owner and have lived within their means. Certain clubs need to reel their necks in and understand that football clubs, like it or not, are businesses and are not expempt from the economics of big business.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, if you accept they are businesses it rather comes with the territory that winnings = earnings. Your socialist schemes of re-distributing moneys from bigger to smaller clubs you can fuck off to the NFL with.


----------



## strung out (Oct 15, 2010)

i'm baffled by the supposition that the game in england 'needs' liverpool.


----------



## agricola (Oct 15, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> no it wouldn't! take the arrogance out, and you have two worldclass sporting institutions, that our national game needs, and needs them to be in good shape. As a gooner - in other words, a fan of the one club whose board have got the offpitch side of things 100% Right - I should be gloating. I'm not. I'm saddened - choked, in fact - and angry. We are crazy to let this happen to one of the crown jewels of our game.


 
This is exactly the type of post that misses the point utterly.  

Football does not need the RS and United to be "in good shape", what it needs is a vigilant regulation system, some semblance of fairness brought in to prevent financially dominant clubs (either by gambling with debt, or playthings of the rich, or by access to monies (such as the CL) that other clubs dont have) fixing the system year in year out for their own benefit and basically for the liars, cheats, frauds and thieves that infest the game nationally and internationally to be driven out.  If a worldclass sporting institution had to go to the wall for this to happen then it would be worth it.


----------



## strung out (Oct 15, 2010)

absolutely.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 15, 2010)

Then everybody should be happy with this



> Uefa president Michel Platini's 'financial fair play’ rules set to be approved
> 
> Michel Platini's plans to regulate European football’s finances more closely will move a step closer on Wednesday when Uefa’s executive committee is expected to approve new 'financial fair play’ rules
> 
> ...


.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ncial-fair-play-rules-set-to-be-approved.html

It got approved. Should be interesting next few years for the EPL


----------



## 1927 (Oct 15, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Well, if you accept they are businesses it rather comes with the territory that winnings = earnings. Your socialist schemes of re-distributing moneys from bigger to smaller clubs you can fuck off to the NFL with.


 
I take it you support a big4 club. The EPL is about 20 clubs not just 4, if the other 16 left the Big4 would look rather stupid playing ecah other every week and interest would soon wane. The 4 need the 16 as much as the other way round and as such should all share in the lucre. If US sport can do this, in the biggest economy in the worlkd I am sure little old England could get by just fine. In US sporte ven revenues from ticketing and merchandise are shared to a large degree.



strung out said:


> i'm baffled by the supposition that the game in england 'needs' liverpool.


 
Sense at last, Liverpool and Man Utd's existence mean nothing to Cardiff and Rovers and if anything have skewed the economies of our clubs.



agricola said:


> This is exactly the type of post that misses the point utterly.
> 
> Football does not need the RS and United to be "in good shape", what it needs is a vigilant regulation system, some semblance of fairness brought in to prevent financially dominant clubs (either by gambling with debt, or playthings of the rich, or by access to monies (such as the CL) that other clubs dont have) fixing the system year in year out for their own benefit and basically for the liars, cheats, frauds and thieves that infest the game nationally and internationally to be driven out.  If a worldclass sporting institution had to go to the wall for this to happen then it would be worth it.



Thank you, more sense, the worm seems to be turning on this thread.



strung out said:


> absolutely.



It worries me slightly that both you and bomber have made posts agreeing with me!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 15, 2010)

Successful troll is successful!  It was a joke, and I happen to agree entirely. Also anxious to see what the Platini agenda will produce. The Germans seem to have managed fine.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 15, 2010)

One thing I don't agree with is this notion bandied about here that the Big 4, either here or elsewhere, are to blame for the precarious state of football finances. I think you have to take into account a lot wider range of factors; just at random think Bosman effect on player contracts and wages, the emergence of Sky and big TV money, the formation of the CL and the PL itself, the governance of the game by FA etc etc. It's far far far to simplistic to blame it on any subset of clubs.

One point from my troll-post was less trollsome tho. IF we accept that clubs should be run as any other business, this will mean that winners will tend to remain winners, in the absence of any redistribution mechanisms. The question is - what kind of institution do we - fans and players and clubs - want football to be?


----------



## strung out (Oct 15, 2010)

competitive, which the premier league is a long long way from being


----------



## agricola (Oct 15, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Then everybody should be happy with this


 
Not really - whilst it does target the benefactor / debt side of clubs coming up, it does nothing to tackle the monolithic clubs who have progressively fortitfied their own position within their own leagues and economically to the point that competition within the national league is severely or totally disrupted, their turnover advantage is that great that it is extremely difficult for a club to break into this cartel.  Indeed, Platini's legislation could well make club football less fair than it is now, because the likes of City will not be able to build or sustain a challenge against the cartel because they cant spend enough to do so.


----------



## agricola (Oct 15, 2010)

TruXta said:


> One point from my troll-post was less trollsome tho. IF we accept that clubs should be run as any other business, this will mean that winners will tend to remain winners, in the absence of any redistribution mechanisms. The question is - what kind of institution do we - fans and players and clubs - want football to be?


 
There is a lot that the NFL does well that international (and national of course) club football should aim towards - specifically a salary cap (though they have stupidly stopped doing this), and no transfer fees between clubs.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 15, 2010)

Hmm. No transfer fees could harm a lot of smaller clubs that make vital earnings off training players who go to bigger clubs, unless the same mechanism is embedded in the player contracts.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 15, 2010)

strung out said:


> competitive, which the premier league is a long long way from being


 
Yeah, but successful clubs, like successful people, tend to prolong their success. It's not necessarily competitive if you make it really really hard to win the league twice. It could simply mean that you have a fantastic team.


----------



## strung out (Oct 15, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Yeah, but successful clubs, like successful people, tend to prolong their success. It's not necessarily competitive if you make it really really hard to win the league twice. It could simply mean that you have a fantastic team.


 
well obviously, but being able to pick from a list of two clubs at the start of the season to win the leauge isn't competitive in anyone's book.

3 teams won the championship in the '00s, compared with 6 in the '70s and 7 in the 60s. when you extend those statistics to include the movement of clubs in the top four, the stagnation at the top level of english football is unbelievable.

football only needs clubs like liverpool because the media tells us so.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 15, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Yeah, but successful clubs, like successful people, tend to prolong their success. It's not necessarily competitive if you make it really really hard to win the league twice. It could simply mean that you have a fantastic team.


 
If you look at the NFL, whilst I understand that they have a differnt recruitment system i.e drafts, dominance is hard to sustain over many years in the way Man U have done since the start of the EPL. It doesn't make the race to the Superbowl any less interesting and most would say it actually increases the excitement as a team that has no hope this year may well be the team to beat next year. Apart from the draft system which guarantees a better chance of picking a good player to the worst team in the previous season, the sharing of all revenues means that every team can offer big contracts to the top earners and it isn't restricted to a few clubs. Apart from the Tampa Bay Buccaneers who seem hell bent on going form Superbowl winners to has beens in a very short space of time by spending less money on wages than every other team in the NFL and actually being forced to spend more by the league, good job their owners dont have anything to do with British sport.....oh, hold on.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 15, 2010)

strung out said:


> well obviously, but being able to pick from a list of two clubs at the start of the season to win the leauge isn't competitive in anyone's book.
> 
> 3 teams won the championship in the '00s, compared with 6 in the '70s and 7 in the 60s. when you extend those statistics to include the movement of clubs in the top four, the stagnation at the top level of english football is unbelievable.
> 
> football only needs clubs like liverpool because the media tells us so.


 
If Man U, Liverpool, Chelsea and Arsenal left the EPl to join a super league in Europe do you think that the yearning to be in the Prem would be any less? Personally I dont think it would, in fact we might get back to better days with proper clubs like Burnley, Forest, leeds, Notts County etc in the top flight. When I was a kid Man U and Chelsea were second division clubs anyway. Oh yeah and we could go back to calling it the first Division. Happy days.


----------



## strung out (Oct 15, 2010)

personally, i'd be happy to boot out the 'big' four as long as steps were taken to ensure that a top four (or three or whatever) monopoly could never happen again.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 15, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Hmm. No transfer fees could harm a lot of smaller clubs that make vital earnings off training players who go to bigger clubs, unless the same mechanism is embedded in the player contracts.


 
But in the same way the cost of running those smaller clubs would be reduced. If the Premiership bubble burst tomorrow players aren't going to stop playing because they cannot earn £100k a week. Wage levels would fall across the board at all levels.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 15, 2010)

strung out said:


> personally, i'd be happy to boot out the 'big' four as long as steps were taken to ensure that a top four (or three or whatever) monopoly could never happen again.


 
Hear hear. Share out the tv money equally and you would accomplish just that.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 15, 2010)

1927 said:


> If Man U, Liverpool, Chelsea and Arsenal left the EPl to join a super league in Europe do you think that the yearning to be in the Prem would be any less? Personally I dont think it would, in fact we might get back to better days with proper clubs like Burnley, Forest, leeds, Notts County etc in the top flight. When I was a kid Man U and Chelsea were second division clubs anyway. Oh yeah and we could go back to calling it the first Division. Happy days.


 
Ah, so neither Arsenal, Liverpool, Man U or Chelsea are "proper" clubs. Right. That settles it.


----------



## strung out (Oct 15, 2010)

i'd distribute the gate money more evenly too, though i admit i'm probably getting a bit too radical for some people with that idea


----------



## 1927 (Oct 15, 2010)

strung out said:


> i'd distribute the gate money more evenly too, though i admit i'm probably getting a bit too radical for some people with that idea


 
Its excatly what happens in US sport. They even share out revenue form merchandise. The only money a club can keep 100% of is the revenue form corporate facilities,and is one of the reasons Jerry Jones built brand new Cowboys stadium costing over $1billion, still cheaper than Wembley mind, where a club seat can cost $150k a season, on top of a $150k joining fee. This for just 10/11 home games a season.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 15, 2010)

agricola said:


> Not really - whilst it does target the benefactor / debt side of clubs coming up, it does nothing to tackle the monolithic clubs who have progressively fortitfied their own position within their own leagues and economically to the point that competition within the national league is severely or totally disrupted, their turnover advantage is that great that it is extremely difficult for a club to break into this cartel.  Indeed, Platini's legislation could well make club football less fair than it is now, because the likes of City will not be able to build or sustain a challenge against the cartel because they cant spend enough to do so.


 
Fair points. But dont forget Liverpools demise started in the early nineties before the EPL and one must not forget how huge Leeds were in the 60's and 70's. 

There's a case for TV money to be distributed in a more bottom up way so that the clubs with less financial muscle could benefit more then the big four of that time (whoever this may be). 

How this would work in practicality I gave no idea. But a re-distribution of media wealth is what's needed I think to even things up and this would work within a tranfer fee/wages cap so that even the smallest clubs could afford the best players.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 15, 2010)

Television revenue for 2007-08 season

(2006-07 in brackets)

Manchester United Â£49.3m (Â£32m)
Chelsea Â£45.6m (Â£30.9m)
Arsenal Â£47m (Â£29m)
Liverpool Â£45.4m (Â£28.4m)
Everton Â£42.1m (Â£25.3m)
Aston Villa Â£42.3m (Â£22m)
Blackburn Rovers Â£40.2m (Â£22m)
Portsmouth Â£40.4m (Â£23m)
Manchester City Â£39.7m (Â£21m)
West Ham United Â£36.8m (Â£21.1m)
Tottenham Hotspur Â£36m (Â£27.3m)
Newcastle United Â£39.2m (Â£21.2m)
Middlesbrough Â£34.2m (Â£20.5m)
Wigan Athletic Â£33.4m (Â£18.4m)
Sunderland Â£33.6m (Â£6.5m*)
Bolton Wanderers Â£32m (Â£24.6m)
Fulham Â£31.3m (Â£20.4m)
Reading Â£30.6m (Â£23.6m)
Birmingham City Â£29.8m (Â£6.5m*)
Derby County Â£29.1m (n/a)



These were the latest figures I could find published online.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 15, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Ah, so neither Arsenal, Liverpool, Man U or Chelsea are "proper" clubs. Right. That settles it.



Every bit as proper as Burnley, Forest, Leeds, Notts County.

The likes of Murdoch and Berlosconi oversaw the rise of the superclubs and we all sat on our sofas and watched it. Some even sucked them off.


----------



## g force (Oct 15, 2010)

A wage cap is a potentially great idea but only if its implemented across Europe and mandated by law. So the chances of it happening are pretty much zero.


----------



## g force (Oct 15, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Every bit as proper as Burnley, Forest, Leeds, Notts County.
> 
> The likes of Murdoch and Berlosconi oversaw the rise of the superclubs and we all sat on our sofas and watched it. Some even sucked them off.



If anyone is at fault it's UEFA and their shit CL competition open to Top 4 clubs, with a crap league format, who if they then fail to progress get parachuted into the Europa cup thus preserving that TV money a little longer.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 15, 2010)

g force said:


> If anyone is at fault it's UEFA and their shit CL competition open to Top 4 clubs, with a crap league format, who if they then fail to progress get parachuted into the Europa cup thus preserving that TV money a little longer.



Yeah but UEFA and big media have a vested mutual interest in the CL. Both are to blame.


----------



## agricola (Oct 15, 2010)

g force said:


> A wage cap is a potentially great idea but only if its implemented across Europe and mandated by law. So the chances of it happening are pretty much zero.


 
Which would be a shame, because whilst it is clearly in every clubs interest to have a wage cap you can guarantee that a small number of clubs will try to cheat it in order to win things.  One of them would almost certainly be based in Madrid.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 15, 2010)

Anyway, bringing this back to the topic of LFC and not "WOE IS FOOTBALL" - looks like this sale is happening after all. The Texan temporary injunction has been dropped, and Henry of NESV is in LFC's solicitors' offices. A sale should be imminent. The legal fallout too.


----------



## g force (Oct 15, 2010)

I love that Hicks and Gillette want to sue for £1.6bn. That won't get very far....well about as far as that injunction did anyway.


----------



## g force (Oct 15, 2010)

agricola said:


> Which would be a shame, because whilst it is clearly in every clubs interest to have a wage cap you can guarantee that a small number of clubs will try to cheat it in order to win things.  One of them would almost certainly be based in Madrid.


 
I'd be all for it TBH. Wages have got silly, no beyond silly...but yes there would be ways around it, just as there are in baseball. And yes a certainy team in white would cheat


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 15, 2010)

Good to see the fat gloaters won't have their way. 

I'd happily see a wage cap, too.

However, the idea that the "top 4" aren't proper clubs and we'd be better of without them and only clubs in the lower leagues are "proper" that gets bandied around so much round here is about as reasonable as all the "honest guv" working classness on this site...

Bullshit.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 15, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Good to see the fat gloaters won't have their way.
> 
> I'd happily see a wage cap, too.
> 
> ...


 
Don't call me fat ya cheeky bugger.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 15, 2010)

g force said:


> I love that Hicks and Gillette want to sue for £1.6bn. That won't get very far....well about as far as that injunction did anyway.


 
Who knows what can happen in US courts? OTH there has been talk of them getting some kind of insurance pay-out... was on the Guardian live blog yesterday, can't remember the details really.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 15, 2010)

Sale official now!


----------



## strung out (Oct 15, 2010)

yanks in!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 15, 2010)

strung out said:


> yanks in!


 
They're going to mortgage the club by monday and use it as a cash cow to fund the Red Sox.


----------



## magneze (Oct 15, 2010)

Radio 4 quote: "They can't be as bad as the last lot". Famous last words?


----------



## stupid kid (Oct 15, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Good to see the fat gloaters won't have their way.
> 
> I'd happily see a wage cap, too.
> 
> ...


 

I don't mind the top 4 per se, but I think a dose of parity would improve the excitement of the league. The ideas that have been proposed as wage caps, mainly that it would be tied to a percentage of each clubs revenue as opposed to a fixed number which is the same for everybody, IMO would harm a fair few teams in the short term, but eventually lead to wage deflation.


----------



## Voley (Oct 15, 2010)

Dandred said:


> Sale official now!


 
I can't actually believe it yet.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 15, 2010)

http://www.punchinthefacebook.com/punch/united-states/hicks 
Might be replaced by the new guy fairly soon


----------



## Biffo (Oct 15, 2010)

Check out Hicks' parting nonsense on the SSN interview tonight. According to the oaf he and Gillette funded Benitez's net spend of £150m/$150m (he says both currencies in the interview) during their tenure as owners. Maths is obviously not his strong point as Rafa's total net spend in his six season was £79m. During G&H's ownership his net spend was £32.1m.

2007/08: 
IN: £5m Lucas; £270,000 Jose Dominguez; £1.8m Leto; £20.2m Torres; £5m Benayoun; £11.5m Babel; £1.3m Insua; £6.5m Skrtel; £18.6m Mascherano; Free Voronin; Undisclosed Nemeth, Itandje. Total: £70.7m. 
OUT: £2.7m Sinama-Pongolle; £100,000 O’Donnell; £4m Luis Garcia; £6m Cisse; £7.5m Bellamy; £3.5m Gonzalez; £1.2m Palletta; £3.5m Kirkland; £8.2m Sissoko; Free Dudek, Fowler. Total: £36.7m. 
NET SPEND: £34m.
PREMIER LEAGUE: 4th
-----------------------------
2008/09: 
IN: £7m Dossena; £3.5m Cavalieri; £1.5m N’gog; £19m Keane; £8m Riera; Free Degen. Total: £39m. 
OUT: £4m Riise; £11m Crouch; £2.25m Guthrie; £3.25m Carson; £16m Keane; Free Kewell; Undisclosed Le Tallec, Finnan, Hobbs. Total: £36.5m. 
NET SPEND: £2.5m. 
PREMIER LEAGUE: 2nd
-----------------------------
2009/10: 
IN: £17.5m Johnson; £17.1m Aquilani; £2m Kyrgiakos; £160,000 Ayala; £1.5m Maxi Rodriguez. Total: £38.26m. 
OUT: £250,000 Anderson; £3m Leto; £3.5m Arbeloa; £30m Alonso; £4.4m Dossena; £1.5m Voronin; Free Pennant, Miki Roque. Total: £42.65m. 
NET SPEND: -£4.39m.


----------



## strung out (Oct 15, 2010)

he was probably including signing on fees, agent fees, extra wages etc


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 16, 2010)

Awwwww, poor Hicks is 'devastated'.


----------



## strung out (Oct 16, 2010)

lol


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 17, 2010)

Everton deserved that. We are playing shit as usual. Lucas is a bad joke. Come on you fucking twats. It's time for Torres to start earning his keep again.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 17, 2010)

ahahahaha what a goal arteta!


----------



## deadringer (Oct 17, 2010)

Biffo said:


> Check out Hicks' parting nonsense on the SSN interview tonight. According to the oaf he and Gillette funded Benitez's net spend of £150m/$150m (he says both currencies in the interview) during their tenure as owners. Maths is obviously not his strong point as Rafa's total net spend in his six season was £79m. During G&H's ownership his net spend was £32.1m.
> 
> 2007/08:
> IN: £5m Lucas; £270,000 Jose Dominguez; £1.8m Leto; £20.2m Torres; £5m Benayoun; £11.5m Babel; £1.3m Insua; £6.5m Skrtel; £18.6m Mascherano; Free Voronin; Undisclosed Nemeth, Itandje. Total: £70.7m.
> ...



you omitted your league position for 2009/10?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Oct 17, 2010)

This is a car crash of a game..


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 17, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> This is a car crash of a game..



any families been raped yet?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 17, 2010)

Strachan to anfield.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 17, 2010)

Someone should explain to the new owners that Liverpool don't get first draft pick by finishing last in the EPL.


----------



## agricola (Oct 17, 2010)

That was one of the worst RS derby performances of my lifetime, though admittedly they werent that much better last year when they won at Goodison.  Cole was abject, Lucas does what he usually does, and when the Yak outperforms Torres in touch, contribution and worst of all effort then you know something is very wrong.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 17, 2010)

Liverpool's problem is they don't have a Shola.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 17, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> Everton deserved that. We are playing shit as usual. Lucas is a bad joke. Come on you fucking twats. It's time for Torres to start earning his keep again.


 
They did deserve that. Don't think you can blame Torres too much, he looked much more like his old self when he started receiving some proper passes in the last 20 or so. But the way we're set up at the moment he's not gonna get much more than 10-12 goals a season. Need more speed down the lines and in the midfield.


----------



## magneze (Oct 17, 2010)

Atrocious performance. Difficult to find many positives - apart from it can't get much worse.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 17, 2010)

That's your positive?


----------



## magneze (Oct 17, 2010)

Not a great positive I admit.


----------



## agricola (Oct 17, 2010)

magneze said:


> Atrocious performance. Difficult to find many positives - apart from it can't get much worse.


 
I thought Carragher was the only one to emerge with any credit whatsoever from that, he was the only one that gave a shit and was up and down that right wing like a man possessed.


----------



## agricola (Oct 17, 2010)

Hodgson on BBC Radio Merseyside now, claiming that was the best they have played since he arrived at the tin mine and that he is proud of their performance.  

???!?!?!?!?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 17, 2010)

agricola said:


> Hodgson on BBC Radio Merseyside now, claiming that was the best they have played since he arrived at the tin mine and that he is proud of their performance.
> 
> ???!?!?!?!?


 
Lol wtf


----------



## TruXta (Oct 17, 2010)

What tosh. Yes, he might have busted his gut, but really seeing as he's a woeful full back that was about the only positive thing about his performance. Seeing a worrying trend where Carra will have a massive go at team-mates without owning up to his own failings. No pace, no ball control, no eye for a pass as opposed to a hoof. He needs to be benched honestly, and Agger, Kelly have to take his place as CB and back-up RB respectively. Skrtel, Agger as CBs. Need a new left-back as well. Konchesky, while an adequate mid-to-low level PL left back is not a man for a future top 4 side.

Today only Skrtel, Giant Greek, Gerrard and possibly Babel looked like they were up for it.


----------



## magneze (Oct 17, 2010)

That's four more than I counted. None of the new contigent seemed much cop today either. Seems silly to say it, but Roy must be worried. If he can't gee up the team for the derby then when can he?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 17, 2010)

Hodgson sounding pretty desperate now. Worse than Wenger in his delusional defence of our performance. "We dominated" what exactly? We were unlucky in what respect? We were shit, and he's gotta take a hefty wallop of responsibility for these non-results. Out of his depth it looks. Shame, nice bloke and all, but stuck in the 70s tactics-wise.


----------



## strung out (Oct 17, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Konchesky, while an adequate mid-to-low level PL left back is not a man for a future top 4 side.


 
top 4 championship?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 17, 2010)

Big 3 now now.


----------



## strung out (Oct 17, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Out of his depth it looks. Shame, nice bloke and all, but stuck in the 70s tactics-wise.


 which is why he made a european final last season


----------



## TruXta (Oct 17, 2010)

strung out said:


> top 4 championship?


 
Well, if we keep Hodgson and don't get any fresh blood, or worse, lose players, then poss yes. No team is immune from relegation. Right now I'd take winning the Championship over losing in the PL.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 17, 2010)

strung out said:


> which is why he made a european final last season


 
I'd put that down to Hangeland, Zamora and Murphy tbh. Plus look at who he replaced.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 17, 2010)

Hodgson isn't the problem. A shit disinterested side is the problem.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 17, 2010)

While he's not the only problem he's done exactly nought to convince me, and by the looks of things a lot of other supporters, that he can rectify the situation before we are well and truly in a relegation battle. The team is disinterested and disjointed, yes, but did you see the way H looked at the whistle? He FUCKING SMILED.


----------



## strung out (Oct 17, 2010)

agent hodgson took city out of business in 82. let's hope he does a similar job with liverpool


----------



## strung out (Oct 17, 2010)

did you know hodgson is a lifelong everton fan?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 17, 2010)

Bristol City you mean? Never knew that about him being an Everton fan, but so what? Carra too is from a Blue family.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 17, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Strachan to anfield.



Oh, please! 

He could sign Kris Boyd, and everything. Celtic on the Mersey...


----------



## TruXta (Oct 17, 2010)

Fuck that. Pellegrini, Hiddink or someone else with fucking cojones.


----------



## strung out (Oct 17, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Bristol City you mean? Never knew that about him being an Everton fan, but so what? Carra too is from a Blue family.


 
yeah, and look how good he is


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 17, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Fuck that. Pellegrini, Hiddink or someone else with fucking cojones.


 
Yeah, but you're actually a 'Pool fan, innit.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 17, 2010)

strung out said:


> yeah, and look how good he is


 
He was one of my fave players, but is very rapidly diminishing in stature. Much rather have Hyypia now than him.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 17, 2010)

magneze said:


> That's four more than I counted. None of the new contigent seemed much cop today either. Seems silly to say it, but Roy must be worried. If he can't gee up the team for the derby then when can he?


 
Today's Liverpool reminded me very much of us (NUFC) the season we went down. Especially with the team looking uninspired for a derby match (that season we drew at home 1-1 and lost at Stadium of Shite - both awful performances). I personally, would love it if Liverpool went down. It would be _hilarious_, and even more so if Everton went down with them (which seems unlikely). It would be no more a tragedy than Bolton or Stoke going down (both teams fufilling your "history" bullshit).


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 17, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> Today's Liverpool reminded me very much of us (NUFC) the season we went down.


 
Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## big eejit (Oct 17, 2010)

I think Hodgson will be off soon. From new owner's perspective:

Hodgson was brought in by H&G to steady the ship cos no money. But new owners will want more than that. They'll look at the experience of H&G - should have sacked incompetent Rafa, but were hamstrung by fans' support due to Rafa's early success. So they'll want to take decisive action to bring in their man to make new signings in Jan. Goodbye Roy.

Is it the right decision? Not sure, but it's what I think it's what he'll do as a businessman.

If not...

Going down, going down, going down?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 18, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Hodgson sounding pretty desperate now. Worse than Wenger in his delusional defence of our performance. "We dominated" what exactly? We were unlucky in what respect? We were shit, and he's gotta take a hefty wallop of responsibility for these non-results. Out of his depth it looks. Shame, nice bloke and all, but stuck in the 70s tactics-wise.


He's got to go, we looked dysfunctional today, a joke.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 18, 2010)

"This was always going to be a difficult game, but I thought the team played well."

"In the second half that’s as good as I’ve seen a Liverpool team under my management play, that’s for sure."

"towards the end of the first half we were starting to more than even the game out and in my opinion from what I saw we dominated the second half."

"But I refuse unfortunately to sit here and accept that we were in any way outplayed or in any way inferior."

PMSL


----------



## g force (Oct 18, 2010)

That's just public manager speak. In the dressing room I bet its very different.

Not really his fault though - he's inhereted a team full of rifts created by Rafa and he's trying to keep it all together. He was forced to buy cheap players because there was no money available. I doubt there's another manager who could be doing a better job or a better prospect of turning it around.

Hiddink maybe but he's not going to do it. Pellegrini?!? ROFL...


----------



## Maggot (Oct 18, 2010)

At John Lennon Airport, they have the Lennon quote 'Above us only sky'.  Someone has added underneath 'Below us only West Ham'.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 18, 2010)

Any truth in the rumor that the new US owners are renaming the LFC franchise The Stealers?


----------



## 1927 (Oct 18, 2010)

Maggot said:


> At John Lennon Airport, they have the Lennon quote 'Above us only sky'.  Someone has added underneath 'Below us only West Ham'.


 
So after 8 games West Ham are equal on points with Liverpool and just one place behind them, exactly what Gold and Sullivan told Grant to achieve by this point of the season.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 18, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> "But I refuse unfortunately to sit here and accept that we were in any way outplayed or in any way inferior."
> 
> PMSL



Makes Hicks and Gillette's recent delusions look positively realistic...... I can almost hear the white coats flapping.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 18, 2010)

yup. that sort of comment is just about ok when you're actually in the top 6-8 or so and players have a bad day. not when you're in the bottom two and have 6 points from 8 games.


----------



## agricola (Oct 19, 2010)

Having heard about Hodgson's bizarre ramblings, the acknowledged master of the weird interview rises to the occasion:



> Pressed further on the matter, Benitez would only say: "White liquid in a bottle. If I see John the milkman in the Wirral, where I was living, with this bottle, I'd say, 'It's milk, sure'."



http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story?id=833732&sec=england&cc=5739&campaign=rss&source=soccernet


----------



## g force (Oct 19, 2010)

Ha ha....yeah expect that phrase doesn't really work in English. Bless him...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 20, 2010)

What a loon!!

No Rafa, what changed was deciding to play Lucas week in week out, replacing Alonso with an injured player, not buying another sutiable striker and driving Benyoun out of Andfield ad infinitum..............................


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 20, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-merseyside-11583221


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 20, 2010)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/oct/20/frank-rijkaard-galatasaray-liverpool


----------



## TruXta (Oct 21, 2010)

Really hope Rijkaard's not our next manager. Brilliant player who apart from a wee spell at Barca has never had much success as a manager.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 21, 2010)

g force said:


> Ha ha....yeah expect that phrase doesn't really work in English. Bless him...


 
 how long did he live in England that no one taught him "If it looks like a duck..."


----------



## g force (Oct 21, 2010)

Exactly! Although in his world he'd mis-translate it and then we'd get something akin to Cantona's "Seagulls" speech.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 21, 2010)

Hm. Pleasantly surprised so far with this lot. Shelvey looks to have a good touch, Babel working hard, Jova with a few good passes. Konchesky tho, what on earth...


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Oct 21, 2010)

No Torres or Gerrard tonight... resting for the weekend..


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 21, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Hm. Pleasantly surprised so far with this lot. Shelvey looks to have a good touch, Babel working hard, Jova with a few good passes. Konchesky tho, what on earth...


 
Yeah, what on earth did he clear that off the line for, the twat.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 21, 2010)

Im watching updates on sky sports news, can't quite face full coverage!


----------



## agricola (Oct 21, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Yeah, what on earth did he clear that off the line for, the twat.


 
Was a very good decision from the officials though, it certainly looked in.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 21, 2010)

Never looked in to me tbh.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Oct 21, 2010)

Another glorious draw...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 21, 2010)

I know the hostile attitude and stabbing of fans will have some impact- but FFS we are bottom of the table and we need to at least TRY and win a game!! this safe play is fucking crippling ...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 21, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> I know the hostile attitude and stabbing of fans will have some impact- but FFS we are bottom of the table and we need to at least TRY and win a game!! this safe play is fucking crippling ...


 
Drew 0-0 with utrecht in the same way to, its nothing to do with those things you mentioned. They're just shite atm.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 21, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Drew 0-0 with utrecht in the same way to, its nothing to do with those things you mentioned. They're just shite atm.


 
I know mate, i just can't quite get my head around how bad we are........im in denial lol loll


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2010)

it's good to liverpool in the position they deserve.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> I know the hostile attitude and stabbing of fans will have some impact- but FFS we are bottom of the table and we need to at least TRY and win a game!! this safe play is fucking crippling ...


 
not so fucking safe is it? eh?  eh?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 21, 2010)

Its dire!! maybe i mean hodgson playing it safe....im clutching i know


----------



## TruXta (Oct 21, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Yeah, what on earth did he clear that off the line for, the twat.


 
Only watched until the 25th minute, he looked fuckin rank up til then. Constantly losing possession, getting caught on the break. To think that man is 1st choice left back makes me sick.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 22, 2010)

Theres a poll on a website that says 65% of us(including me) want to see us lose to blackburn at the weekend.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Oct 22, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Theres a poll on a website that says 65% of us(including me) want to see us lose to blackburn at the weekend.



wut?????
You want rid of Hodgson I take it?

btw: is Hodgson on mdma, seeing all the positives in defeat and draws....

We need a good win on Saturday to get back on track.....


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 24, 2010)

At fucking last, three points in the bag and Torres on the score sheet. Not the most convincing win ever, but better than the alternatives.


----------



## agricola (Oct 24, 2010)

Woy in!!!!!!!!!!!!11111?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 24, 2010)

Well, we've got Bolton away and Chelsea at home in the next two matches, let's see how we do in those two.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 24, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> wut?????
> You want rid of Hodgson I take it?
> 
> btw: is Hodgson on mdma, seeing all the positives in defeat and draws....
> ...


Hodgson is a useless bumbling idiot who is responsible for that mess you see out on the pitch. The sooner he goes the better.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 24, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Hodgson is a useless bumbling idiot who is responsible for that mess you see out on the pitch. The sooner he goes the better.


 
Thing is though, if we sack him and Dalglish takes over and we still lose against easily beatable opposition, then what do we do? Sack him after ten games? It will just set a terrible precedent if we get rid of him now. He deserves at least a full season.


----------



## big eejit (Oct 24, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> Thing is though, if we sack him and Dalglish takes over and we still lose against easily beatable opposition, then what do we do? Sack him after ten games? It will just set a terrible precedent if we get rid of him now. He deserves at least a full season.


 
Given Dalglish's history, you won't need to sack him, he'll walk. Anyone know any examples where a manager makes a better job of things second time around at the same club? Only examples I can think of have ended fairly badly.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2010)

Think Dalglish is a non-starter for a variety of reasons - been out of the game for yonks, for one. Plus we don't need another care-taker manager. Hodgson won't take us down, but we will finish lower this season than last, mid-table or so, with him. With a new manager and some new blood in January we might challenge for a Europa League spot. Anything better is a pipe-dream.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 24, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> Thing is though, if we sack him and Dalglish takes over and we still lose against easily beatable opposition, then what do we do? Sack him after ten games? It will just set a terrible precedent if we get rid of him now. He deserves at least a full season.


He never should have got the job in the first place and is out of his depth. We need to get rid of him before jan or our decent players will be gone. I don't think Dalglish is the answer either so I hope they're lining someone else up.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2010)

Someone young and hungry please.


----------



## strung out (Oct 24, 2010)

beth ditto?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 25, 2010)

Could she do much worse?


----------



## stupid kid (Oct 25, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Given Dalglish's history, you won't need to sack him, he'll walk. Anyone know any examples where a manager makes a better job of things second time around at the same club? Only examples I can think of have ended fairly badly.


 
Pulis did at Stoke.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 25, 2010)

strung out said:


> beth ditto?


 
 pmsl


----------



## chieftain (Oct 25, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> He never should have got the job in the first place and is out of his depth. We need to get rid of him before jan or our decent players will be gone. I don't think Dalglish is the answer either so I hope they're lining someone else up.


 
Don't blame Roy blame Rafa, he's the one who fucked you up through his crap buys, crap tatics and bewildering stupid outbursts. 

Roys not out of his depth, that's a delusion of grandure


----------



## strung out (Oct 25, 2010)

yeah. after all, he only coached inter to a uefa cup final. clearly he's not got the experience for managing a massive club like liverpool.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2010)

A dead dog could coach Inter to a UEFA Cup final, even in the 90s. Look at Roy's career stats, they don't strike me as particularly impressive either in results or size of the clubs  (barring brief runs in Inter and Copenhagen).

For the sake of comparison with Rafa, since he's the predecessor, lifetime stats show two La Liga titles and one UEFA Cup win with Valencia, as well as CL and FA Cup wins with LFC. Not bad for a guy whose proper pro managing career started with Real Valladolid in 95, and so is still no more than middle-aged in manager terms.

Of course Benitez made mistakes. Can those mistakes excuse the performance of Hodgson so far? Not in a million miles.


----------



## agricola (Oct 26, 2010)

TruXta said:


> A dead dog could coach Inter to a UEFA Cup final, even in the 90s. Look at Roy's career stats, they don't strike me as particularly impressive either in results or size of the clubs  (barring brief runs in Inter and Copenhagen).
> 
> For the sake of comparison with Rafa, since he's the predecessor, lifetime stats show two La Liga titles and one UEFA Cup win with Valencia, as well as CL and FA Cup wins with LFC. Not bad for a guy whose proper pro managing career started with Real Valladolid in 95, and so is still no more than middle-aged in manager terms.
> 
> Of course Benitez made mistakes. Can those mistakes excuse the performance of Hodgson so far? Not in a million miles.



Lets not forget that the Valencia side he inherited off Cuper was very talented - indeed, they were probably one of the best sides in Europe from 1998 to 2003.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 26, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Don't blame Roy blame Rafa, he's the one who fucked you up through his crap buys, crap tatics and bewildering stupid outbursts.
> 
> Roys not out of his depth, that's a delusion of grandure


Crap buys? Konchesky and Poulson, Crap tactics? see us at the bitters last weekend. and as for the bewildering outbursts - have you heard him talk recently?. He's a small club manager - that's not a delusion, that how he's behaved.

Rafa built a successful team on nothing. Why do you think the seria a and champions league winners went for him?. He's a good manager.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 26, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Rafa built a successful team on nothing. Why do you think the seria a and champions league winners went for him?. He's a good manager.


----------



## agricola (Oct 26, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Crap buys? Konchesky and Poulson, Crap tactics? see us at the bitters last weekend. and as for the bewildering outbursts - have you heard him talk recently?. He's a small club manager - that's not a delusion, that how he's behaved.
> 
> Rafa built a successful team on nothing. Why do you think the seria a and champions league winners went for him?. He's a good manager.


 
Actually he built a top four side on one that had won the Champions League, and spent a lot of money doing so.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 26, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> He never should have got the job in the first place and is out of his depth.


given that he's vastly experienced in top flight management, how is he 'out of his depth'? Also, given Woy's only been there for a handful of games, so if it's a culprit yer after I'd suggest looking in the vicinity of the City of Milan tbh.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2010)

With pretty much the same squad as this year (Mascherano obv a big loss) we finished 7th last season. We are now 18th. How one can pin that on Rafa is beyond me.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 26, 2010)

agricola said:


> Actually he built a top four side on one that had won the Champions League, and spent a lot of money doing so.


 He spent an average of net 10 million a season to make a side which got back to the final and semi-finals of the CL and finished second two seasons ago, compare that to the other teams.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 26, 2010)

Good article on Benitex here: http://iainmacintosh.wordpress.com/2010/10/17/dont-blame-benitez/


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 26, 2010)

Aaah, looking back at the Benitez era as "good times".

*snicker*


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2010)

It's fair to say he's the best we've had since Kenny D. What's your point caller?


----------



## agricola (Oct 26, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> He spent an average of net 10 million a season to make a side which got back to the final and semi-finals of the CL and finished second two seasons ago, compare that to the other teams.


 
The relative efficiency of the Benitez reign and this £10 million of yours can be judged here - where it shows that Ferguson has had a net spend of £7 million a year (since 92) and won everything.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2010)

Posting nominal sums without taking into account relative spending levels at the time is absolute bollocks.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2010)

Also, CRonaldo.


----------



## agricola (Oct 26, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Posting nominal sums without taking into account relative spending levels at the time is absolute bollocks.


 
and a table that shows total spending, sums recouped through sales and the net result between 1992 and 2010 is what exactly?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2010)

Better, but not quite there yet. Look I'm not saying that Benitez or his predecessors didn't spend serious money. What I would argue is that Benitez never could compete with the Chelseas, ManUres or Real Madrids of the world in terms of getting the top players. In the 00s Man U signed Rooney, Rio F, Berbatov and Veron for 20-30M each. Liverpool have had one buy over 20M in their history.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 26, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Posting nominal sums without taking into account relative spending levels at the time is absolute bollocks.


 
Absolutely, compare benetiz's net spend to the other top 4 clubs and the other european clubs to see what he achieved.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 26, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Aaah, looking back at the Benitez era as "good times".
> 
> *snicker*


Still the most successful club in the country bitch.


----------



## agricola (Oct 26, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Absolutely, compare benetiz's net spend to the other top 4 clubs and the other european clubs to see what he achieved.


 
Its less than United's, and a lot less than Arsenal's (who IIRC were actually _in profit_ in net terms since Benitez took over).


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 27, 2010)

agricola said:


> Its less than United's, and a lot less than Arsenal's (who IIRC were actually _in profit_ in net terms since Benitez took over).


 
Is it?. In benetizs time?. I question it because ferguson is happy to splash the cash. Having the success he did with a net spend of 10 million a season is a good achievement, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 27, 2010)

"net spend", what utter bollocks. Look, if you're selling millions of pounds worth of players it's because you had them on the books to start with, it's part of the resources that a manager has. The measure of a good manager is the squad they assemble and how much they spend on assembling it. You don't get credit for kicking people out the door, ffs. Clearly for much of Benitez's reign his resources were generous, but not Chelsea/Citeh sized, his achievements were about par for his resources.


----------



## agricola (Oct 27, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Is it?. In benetizs time?. I question it because ferguson is happy to splash the cash. Having the success he did with a net spend of 10 million a season is a good achievement, wouldn't you agree?


 
Not really.  Historically only City and Chelsea have a higher net spend.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 27, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Still the most successful club in the country bitch.


 






Just not for a very, very, very long time.

Still, glad to see a dick like you still has a hard-on for Rafa. Let's hope he comes back...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 27, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Just not for a very, very, very long time.


it'll be a while before city or chelsea catch up with us.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 28, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> it'll be a while before city or chelsea catch up with us.



Err, they've overtaken you. Carry on living in the past.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 28, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Absolutely, compare benetiz's net spend to the other top 4 clubs and the other european clubs to see what he achieved.


 
http://www.liverpool-kop.com/2010/10/exclusive-liverpool-vs-man-united.html?


----------



## chieftain (Oct 28, 2010)

agricola said:


> Its less than United's, and a lot less than Arsenal's (who IIRC were actually _in profit_ in net terms since Benitez took over).


 
Have look at Arsenals wage bill though, saving on transfers but spending on wages


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 28, 2010)

agricola said:


> Its less than United's, and a lot less than Arsenal's (who IIRC were actually _in profit_ in net terms since Benitez took over).


 
erm, are you saying 'Pools spend was less than Arsenal's, or their success? Because I REALLY doubt the former.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 28, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Still the most successful club in the country bitch.


http://data:image/jpg;base64,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
_yesterday_................


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 28, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Have look at Arsenals wage bill though, saving on transfers but spending on wages


actually, even our wage bill is the smallest of the 'big 4' (both Ancient and Modern versions)


----------



## TruXta (Oct 28, 2010)

Pic ain't working.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 28, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> http://data:image/jpg;base64,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
> _yesterday_................


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 28, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Pic ain't working.


oh fuck, I think I need modhelp. _Again_


----------



## agricola (Oct 28, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> erm, are you saying 'Pools spend was less than Arsenal's, or their success? Because I REALLY doubt the former.


 
yes, that should have been the other way around.  the RS spent more (actually and in net terms) than either Utd or Arsenal.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 29, 2010)

Kanda said:


> http://www.liverpool-kop.com/2010/10/exclusive-liverpool-vs-man-united.html?


 
The figures he puts up are wrong and he's well known for being a twat. He even has a article of the front page praising Hodgson ffs.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 29, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> erm, are you saying 'Pools spend was less than Arsenal's, or their success? Because I REALLY doubt the former.


 
How many years has it been since arsenal won anything?. They didn't win anything while Benetiz was in charge, did they?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 29, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Err, they've overtaken you. Carry on living in the past.


 
Overtaken us at what?


----------



## agricola (Oct 29, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> The figures he puts up are wrong and he's well known for being a twat. He even has a article of the front page praising Hodgson ffs.


 
What shite, especially the bit about "praising Hodgson" - the article you refer to is so bang on the money I have difficulty believing that it came from one of the RS.  Are you really disagreeing with his contention that the RS have spent millions of pounds on shite since 1992, and especially since 2004?

As for Kanwar generally, he was a lot more right than most of the fanbase was over the takeover, and the figures he comes up with are independently verifiable from the published accounts.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 29, 2010)

agricola said:


> What shite, especially the bit about "praising Hodgson" - the article you refer to is so bang on the money I have difficulty believing that it came from one of the RS.  Are you really disagreeing with his contention that the RS have spent millions of pounds on shite since 1992, and especially since 2004?


 Shite that got to two champions league finals, winning one of them and got to second in the league?.  



agricola said:


> As for Kanwar generally, he was a lot more right than most of the fanbase was over the takeover, and the figures he comes up with are independently verifiable from the published accounts.


Ok, please tell me then were he got his figures of 69.9 million in *both* 06-07 and 07-08. Use this as a guide, http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/teams/liverpool/7675751/Rafael-Benitezs-transfer-dealings-during-his-six-year-reign-at-Liverpool.html

He a pathetic little fantasist who's been put right by SOS in the past but Is loved my mancs and bitters, dunno why.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 29, 2010)

to be fair the second Champions League final was a joke, played out by two teams who were not close to competing in their respective leagues and so able to rest their whole team for CL games.


----------



## agricola (Oct 29, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Shite that got to two champions league finals, winning one of them and got to second in the league?.



Every player that the RS bought from 1992 (or 2004) were in those two champions league finals were they?




			
				sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> Ok, please tell me then were he got his figures of 69.9 million in *both* 06-07 and 07-08. Use this as a guide, http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/teams/liverpool/7675751/Rafael-Benitezs-transfer-dealings-during-his-six-year-reign-at-Liverpool.html



Did you even read the article?  I ask only because the answer you seek is pretty obvious if you follow the links he posted for the 2007 and 2008 accounts.  This should not be rocket science, even for you.




			
				sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> He a pathetic little fantasist who's been put right by SOS in the past but Is loved my mancs and bitters, dunno why.


 
I love how someone who thinks the following were a waste of money:

Paul Stewart - £2.3m
Phil Babb - £3.6m
Oyvind Leonhardsen - £3.5m
Paul Ince - £4.2m
Mark Kennedy - £1.5m
Sean Dundee - £1.8m
Jean Michel Ferri - £1.5m
Bernard Diomede - £3m
El Hadj Diouf - £10m
Salif Diao - £5m
Chris Kirkland - £6m
Bruno Cheyrou - £3.7m
Harry Kewell - £5m
Christian Ziege - £5.5m
Josemi - £2m
Antonio Nunez - £1.5m
Mark Gonzalez - £1.5m
Jermain Pennant - £6.7m
Fernando Morientes - £6.3m
Robbie Keane - £20m
Alberto Aquilani - £18m
Glen Johnson - £17m
Ryan Babel - £11.5m
Gabriel Palletta - £2m
Lucas Leiva - £6m
Diego Cavalieri - £3.5m
Andrea Dossena - £8m
Albert Riera - £7m
Jan Kromkamp £4.3

TOTAL: £171.9m

is a "pathetic little fantasist".  Are you claiming Kromkamp was a great buy?  That Stewart was?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 29, 2010)

agricola said:


> Every player that the RS bought from 1992 (or 2004) were in those two champions league finals were they?


Did i say they were?. You're losing the plot.




agricola said:


> Did you even read the article?  I ask only because the answer you seek is pretty obvious if you follow the links he posted for the 2007 and 2008 accounts.  This should not be rocket science, even for you.


The figures he posts up do not match up to the accounts. In the slightest. I've posted up a link to the telegraph - who are likely to check their figures and what do you know, they're a lot less. Why don't you read the article from a broadsheet newspaper instead of some bullshit blog on the net?. Is it because it doesn't give you the answers you want?. lol. 




agricola said:


> I love how someone who thinks the following were a waste of money:
> 
> Paul Stewart - £2.3m
> Phil Babb - £3.6m
> ...



We didn't pay a transfer fee for kromkamp - he was a swap. The figures are made up and you're falling for it.  


Come on, keep it going.


----------



## agricola (Oct 29, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Did i say they were?. You're losing the plot.



I said originally - _What shite, especially the bit about "praising Hodgson" - the article you refer to is so bang on the money I have difficulty believing that it came from one of the RS. Are you really disagreeing with his contention that the RS have spent millions of pounds on shite since 1992, and especially since 2004?_.  You claimed in response that they were _"shite that got to two champions league finals, winning one of them and got to second in the league?_".  So yes, you did claim that the shite bought since 1992 (or 2004) got to two CL finals.  Do try and keep up, these are your own bloody posts.




			
				sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> The figures he posts up do not match up to the accounts. In the slightest. I've posted up a link to the telegraph - who are likely to check their figures and what do you know, they're a lot less. Why don't you read the article from a broadsheet newspaper instead of some bullshit blog on the net?. Is it because it doesn't give you the answers you want?. lol.



The mental thing about this is that, if you actually read the article (or better yet, read the accounts for the relevant two years), you would see exactly where he has got those amounts from, and how the club came to those figures. 




			
				sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> We didn't pay a transfer fee for kromkamp - he was a swap. The figures are made up and you're falling for it.



Really?  
It doesnt say that in the 2005 annual report.




			
				sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> Come on, keep it going.


 
See above.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 30, 2010)

agricola said:


> I said originally - _What shite, especially the bit about "praising Hodgson" - the article you refer to is so bang on the money I have difficulty believing that it came from one of the RS. Are you really disagreeing with his contention that the RS have spent millions of pounds on shite since 1992, and especially since 2004?_.  You claimed in response that they were _"shite that got to two champions league finals, winning one of them and got to second in the league?_".  So yes, you did claim that the shite bought since 1992 (or 2004) got to two CL finals.  Do try and keep up, these are your own bloody posts.


I'm saying that for a club that has apperently wasted millions of pounds on "shite", said "shite" has had a lot of success.  



agricola said:


> The mental thing about this is that, if you actually read the article (or better yet, read the accounts for the relevant two years), you would see exactly where he has got those amounts from, and how the club came to those figures.


I did read the article and it's bullshit. I pointed you to a respected paper instead of a blog - I can only guess at why you don't want to read it. The blog was written by a manc incidently, outed  here 




agricola said:


> Really?
> It doesnt say that in the 2005 annual report.
> 
> See above.


Every player has a value for accounting purposes. The official site has him down as a swap, http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/history/past-players/jan-kromkamp


----------



## agricola (Oct 30, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> I'm saying that for a club that has apperently wasted millions of pounds on "shite", said "shite" has had a lot of success.



Are you seriously saying that the players listed above contributed to that success in any meaningful way?  




			
				sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> I did read the article and it's bullshit. I pointed you to a respected paper instead of a blog - I can only guess at why you don't want to read it. The blog was written by a manc incidently, outed  here



Look, the figures he posted are from the accounts.  The Telegraph have not used figures taken from the accounts.  I would have thought that even someone like yourself would have realised that the figures in the accounts are likely to be more accurate than those in the papers?  Or are you going to do what noone else has apparently done and show that those figures are not actually in the accounts? As for RAWK "outing him as a manc", on what basis are you making that assumption?  Because he was interviewed by a manc site?




			
				sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> Every player has a value for accounting purposes. The official site has him down as a swap, http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/history/past-players/jan-kromkamp


 
Indeed, though why one would think that Josemi would have doubled in value (as it would have to be for it to be a pure swap - they paid £2 million for him) despite being garbage when he was at the RS should cause people to question whether that actually was just a swap deal.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 30, 2010)

agricola said:


> Are you seriously saying that the players listed above contributed to that success in any meaningful way?


I've no doubt some of them contributed, yes. They were part of the squad and it takes a squad to get through a season.



agricola said:


> Look, the figures he posted are from the accounts.  The Telegraph have not used figures taken from the accounts.  I would have thought that even someone like yourself would have realised that the figures in the accounts are likely to be more accurate than those in the papers?  Or are you going to do what noone else has apparently done and show that those figures are not actually in the accounts? As for RAWK "outing him as a manc", on what basis are you making that assumption?  Because he was interviewed by a manc site?


The figures he posts are linked to little jpgs. He could have knocked them up himself,  I would trust a broadsheet newspaper over that. You're so desperate you apparently don't have this bullshit filter. The fact that gave an interview to a site which has 'without killing anyone' tat for sale is another reason to discredit him in my eyes. I don't have the actual accounts in front of me - neither do you, so I will go on the newspaper.



agricola said:


> Indeed, though why one would think that Josemi would have doubled in value (as it would have to be for it to be a pure swap - they paid £2 million for him) despite being garbage when he was at the RS should cause people to question whether that actually was just a swap deal.


Maybe Josemi was coming up to the end of his deal when be bought him, who knows?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't understand how we won the Champion's League, then bought Torres and went downhill from there. Weird.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 30, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> I don't understand how we won the Champion's League, then bought Torres and went downhill from there. Weird.


 
It's because for the past two seasons at least we've become a selling club to service the debt.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 30, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's because for the past two seasons at least we've become a selling club to service the debt.


 
What?

May I remind you of Aquilani and Johnston.

I'd say a bigger reason is the fact Rafa is obviously not very good at getting the most out of players, forced Alonso out by trying to offload him for Barry and Liverpool don't seem to have many youngsters coming through.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 30, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> I don't understand how we won the Champion's League, then bought Torres and went downhill from there. Weird.



The Gerrard Effect - everything and everyone he is involved with turns to shit; Liverpool: 12 years and one meaningful trophy to prove the exception, England: worse and worse: Houllier, Benitez, Capello,  all hugely successful until . . .


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 30, 2010)

revol68 said:


> What?
> 
> May I remind you of Aquilani and Johnston.
> 
> I'd say a bigger reason is the fact Rafa is obviously not very good at getting the most out of players, forced Alonso out by trying to offload him for Barry and Liverpool don't seem to have many youngsters coming through.


We've sold more than we've bought last season and the season before that had a net transfer spend of something like 2 million. Players were sold and cheaper alternatives bought and we've gone backwards as a result, and as for Rafa not getting the most out of players, what have the players he won the CL with done since?


----------



## agricola (Oct 30, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> I've no doubt some of them contributed, yes. They were part of the squad and it takes a squad to get through a season.



Yeah, right.




			
				sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> The figures he posts are linked to little jpgs. He could have knocked them up himself,  I would trust a broadsheet newspaper over that. You're so desperate you apparently don't have this bullshit filter. The fact that gave an interview to a site which has 'without killing anyone' tat for sale is another reason to discredit him in my eyes. I don't have the actual accounts in front of me - neither do you, so I will go on the newspaper.



Doesnt it strike you as odd that, if he had faked the info as you allege then someone has hated as he is would have been called on it by now?  Instead we have people insisting he is wrong without presenting any evidence that he is, or better yet that insisting he is a manc because an article where he is interviewed by someone else appears on the same site as an advert for a tee-shirt that the sensitive members of the RS find offensive.  




			
				sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> Maybe Josemi was coming up to the end of his deal when be bought him, who knows?


 
Wouldnt his value go down then?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 30, 2010)

agricola said:


> Yeah, right.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt it strike you as odd that, if he had faked the info as you allege then someone has hated as he is would have been called on it by now?  Instead we have people insisting he is wrong without presenting any evidence that he is, or better yet that insisting he is a manc because an article where he is interviewed by someone else appears on the same site as an advert for a tee-shirt that the sensitive members of the RS find offensive.


He routinely deletes comments on his site. I insist he is wrong and have produced credible evidence to back it up - you take it at face value because it's what you want to believe. Normal people would find using supporters deaths on a t-shirt to score points  offensive - not just "sensitive" ones as you seem to think, but then again you are a bitter,












agricola said:


> Wouldnt his value go down then?


Josemi?. That could be the reason we got him cheap, yeah.


----------



## agricola (Oct 30, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> He routinely deletes comments on his site. I insist he is wrong and have produced credible evidence to back it up - you take it at face value because it's what you want to believe.



No, you have cited a Telegraph report and claimed it is utterly authorative, and furthermore that Kanwar has made his statistics up.  Now it is very difficult to find the RS accounts online for free, but what there is backs Kanwar up - take this report on the 2008 accounts, which matches Kanwar's figures almost exactly.




			
				sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> Normal people would find using supporters deaths on a t-shirt to score points  offensive - not just "sensitive" ones as you seem to think, but then again you are a bitter


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 31, 2010)

agricola said:


> No, you have cited a Telegraph report and claimed it is utterly authorative, and furthermore that Kanwar has made his statistics up.  Now it is very difficult to find the RS accounts online for free, but what there is backs Kanwar up - take this report on the 2008 accounts, which matches Kanwar's figures almost exactly.


Well he reckons we spent 10m on Johnson and 5m on Aquliani, here

So yeah, i might get my figures from him in the future. 

I still place more faith in the telegraph report. 

C'mon, there must be another blog out there to back you up.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 31, 2010)

Talking about the football, I wonder if today will be the day and woy breaks that streak of not winning an away match, currently at 442 days


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 31, 2010)

Hmm, not looking too promising at the moment. 20 minutes left.


----------



## magneze (Oct 31, 2010)

Nearly there!


----------



## strung out (Oct 31, 2010)

flukey fuckers


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 31, 2010)

Good three points there. Now, can we lift our game for Chelsea's visit? I fucking well hope so.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 31, 2010)

fuck roy hodgson and his back to back wins


----------



## big eejit (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks like Roy's taken on Rafa's ability to do just enough to keep his job but not enough for RS to be any good. Long live the new Rafa!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 31, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Looks like Roy's taken on Rafa's ability to do just enough to keep his job but not enough for RS to be any good. Long live the new Rafa!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2010)

A win? My word, that is a leap up the table! Europe next year?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 31, 2010)

if Hodgson makes a go of this job, a lot of liverpool fans are gonna look really stupid (stupider?)


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 31, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> if Hodgson makes a go of this job, a lot of liverpool fans are gonna look really stupid (stupider?)


 
Hopefully the owners will be shut of him before long. We were lucky to get a result today.


----------



## agricola (Oct 31, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Well he reckons we spent 10m on Johnson and 5m on Aquliani, here
> 
> So yeah, i might get my figures from him in the future.
> 
> ...


 
Again, did you even read that blog?  I ask (no doubt futilely) because what Mason actually says about Aquilani (based on the report from this selling club) is:



> The Aquilani deal:
> 
> - 4 cash instalments of
> - - 5 million EURO upfront
> ...



You have taken this to mean that _"he reckons we spent ... 5m on Aquliani"_.



Good win today.  Woy in!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 31, 2010)

agricola said:


> Again, did you even read that blog?  I ask (no doubt futilely) because what Mason actually says about Aquilani (based on the report from this selling club) is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I certainly did,



> Transfers IN in 2009:
> 
> Glen Johnson	Portsmouth	£10m	26.06.2009
> Alberto Aquilani	AS Roma	£5m	07.08.2009
> ...


But that doesn't match up to the other blog you posted 

Did you find any reputable sources to back up the first blog?. No?. 

btw, we nearly went bust and have a shit manager - and we're only one point behind the bitters - that's how rubbish you are.


----------



## agricola (Oct 31, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> But that doesn't match up to the other blog you posted
> 
> Did you find any reputable sources to back up the first blog?. No?.



Er - that blog matched Kanwar's blog for the year in question, and for you to ignore everything in that second post (which again came from your link) and continue to insist that Mason claims Aquilani cost £5 million despite the utter obviousness that he is not claiming that at all just shows you what a dishonest cretin you are.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 31, 2010)

agricola said:


> Er - that blog matched Kanwar's blog for the year in question, and for you to ignore everything in that second post (which again came from your link) and continue to insist that Mason claims Aquilani cost £5 million despite the utter obviousness that he is not claiming that at all just shows you what a dishonest cretin you are.


 
Post up a *credible* link which backs up kanwars figures - all of them, not just one fucking year - the site you posted up to verify them differs on another year. This doesn't seem to bother you.

I'm getting tired and fucking bored of your little bitter twatish posting recently.


----------



## agricola (Oct 31, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Post up a *credible* link which backs up kanwars figures - all of them, not just one fucking year - the site you posted up to verify them differs on another year. This doesn't seem to bother you.



Which year is this?  All you have said this far is that Mason has said something which it is abundantly clear he has not said, and insisted that this imaginary fact means Mason isnt credible.  Where Kanwar and Mason were in agreement (the 2008 accounts), the figures are virtually identical (aside from that Mason appears to have rounded it up).  Plus of course you havent come up with any evidence that Kanwar made the figures up, aside from one article in the Telegraph, which doesnt actually contain figures from the accounts and so is pretty useless when determining whether Kanwar made it up.  

As for credible links, I would love to point you towards the accounts themselves, but for some reason your club doesnt put them online.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 31, 2010)

agricola said:


> Which year is this?  All you have said this far is that Mason has said something which it is abundantly clear he has not said, and insisted that this imaginary fact means Mason isnt credible.  Where Kanwar and Mason were in agreement (the 2008 accounts), the figures are virtually identical (aside from that Mason appears to have rounded it up).  Plus of course you havent come up with any evidence that Kanwar made the figures up, aside from one article in the Telegraph, which doesnt actually contain figures from the accounts and so is pretty useless when determining whether Kanwar made it up.
> 
> As for credible links, I would love to point you towards the accounts themselves, but for some reason your club doesnt put them online.


 
I've posted up the transfer figures from the Telegraph, a credible source. You have posted up some figures from blogs which don't even agree with each other other across a couple of years. 

If you don't back up your arguments with figures from a credible source then I'm not going to waste any more energy responding to you.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 31, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Hopefully the owners will be shut of him before long. We were lucky to get a result today.


 
yeah, he's been at the club all of 10 games and you're all of 12th. You should sack him asap. There's absolutely no chance he'll make a go of this...


----------



## strung out (Oct 31, 2010)

totally out of his depth, obv. only been an international manager and coached inter (massive club) and fulham (tiny club) to european finals


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 31, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> yeah, he's been at the club all of 10 games and you're all of 12th. You should sack him asap. There's absolutely no chance he'll make a go of this...


 
No, there isn't. If we were playing well and not getting results then I'd have a different view, but we have been playing terrible and have just scraped results against poor teams. He relegated blackburn, on the tv today they had a conversation, in all seriousness, about whether we were too good to go down, he's pissing off the players by slagging them off to the press and he's shown that he can't manage a transfer kitty - Poulson and Konscesky in the summer. I want him gone before he does any more damage.


----------



## agricola (Oct 31, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> If you don't back up your arguments with figures from a credible source then I'm not going to waste any more energy responding to you.


 
It is a sad day when the accounts of LFC are not "a credible source".


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 31, 2010)

agricola said:


> It is a sad day when the accounts of LFC are not "a credible source".


it's a sad and rather pathetic day when you take a couple of jpgs on a blog at face value.


----------



## agricola (Oct 31, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> it's a sad and rather pathetic day when you take a couple of jpgs on a blog at face value.


 
Given that the alternative is believing what you say, I think it is an eminently sensible course of action myself.  Still think that blog claimed Aquilani cost £5 million?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 31, 2010)

Can't be arsed, you're on ignore. Well done.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 31, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Can't be arsed, you're on ignore. Well done.


 
you childish muppet, the truth doesn't disappear just cos you put it on ignore.


----------



## strung out (Oct 31, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Can't be arsed, you're on ignore. Well done.


 
amazing


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 1, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> No, there isn't. If we were playing well and not getting results then I'd have a different view, but we have been playing terrible and have just scraped results against poor teams. He relegated blackburn, on the tv today they had a conversation, in all seriousness, about whether we were too good to go down, he's pissing off the players by slagging them off to the press and he's shown that he can't manage a transfer kitty - Poulson and Konscesky in the summer. I want him gone before he does any more damage.



All kneejerk fans say the same shite.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 1, 2010)

revol68 said:


> you childish muppet, the truth doesn't disappear just cos you put it on ignore.


 
I gave the little twat plenty of opportunity to back himself up, it just got tiresome.





			
				strung out  said:
			
		

> amazing


Wow, you're easily surprised.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 1, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> All kneejerk fans say the same shite.


 
He's meeting the owners today, hopefully for his p45


----------



## agricola (Nov 1, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> I gave the little twat plenty of opportunity to back himself up, it just got tiresome.


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 1, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> No, there isn't. If we were playing well and not getting results then I'd have a different view, but we have been playing terrible and have just scraped results against poor teams. He relegated blackburn, on the tv today they had a conversation, in all seriousness, about whether we were too good to go down, he's pissing off the players by slagging them off to the press and he's shown that he can't manage a transfer kitty - Poulson and Konscesky in the summer. I want him gone before he does any more damage.


aren't you forgetting two rather important things - Stability and continutity. Look at arsenal and united, and look what it's done for them. Look at the unbroken line of succession when Liverpool were really good, in the 70s and 80s. A club which panicks this early in the season usually doesn't prosper from it. Ask any spurs fan.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 1, 2010)

It's not "Stability and continutity" per se, it's bagging (what turn out to be) world class managers. If they weren't they'd have been sacked - thus there would have been an absense of "Stability and continutity".


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 1, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> It's not "Stability and continutity" per se, it's bagging (what turn out to be) world class managers. If they weren't they'd have been sacked - thus there would have been an absense of "Stability and continutity".


agreed, but it's also sticking with them - as Man Utd had the sense to during fergie's first two 'difficult' years. and, for that matter, as spurs did with Billy Nick, who also needed 3 seasons to deliver


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 1, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> agreed, but it's also sticking with them - as Man Utd had the sense to during fergie's first two 'difficult' years. and, for that matter, as spurs did with Billy Nick, who also needed 3 seasons to deliver


Ferguson was already a proven manager with Aberdeen though.

This is an illustration of the kick-and-rush shite hodgson has us playing.

http://kunaldua.posterous.com/chalkboards-how-liverpool-are-playing-differe


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 1, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Ferguson was already a proven manager with Aberdeen though.


I think Hodgson's a lot more "proven" than Fergie was at that stage!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 1, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> I think Hodgson's a lot more "proven" than Fergie was at that stage!



Nah, fergie had broken the old firm dominance and got aberdeen to beat bayern munich and real madrid. Hodgson didn't win a single away match last season.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 1, 2010)

Another one...  



> RAFA SUGAR-COATS HODGSON RESPONSE
> 
> By Ben Rumsby, Press Association Sport
> 
> ...



Well in Rafa


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 3, 2010)

Damien Comolli to Liverpool as director of football..... Mixed opinion on that..


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm sure you'll be able to find a way to convince yourself whatever old toss he signs is amazing and well worth the money...


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 3, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Nah, fergie had broken the old firm dominance and got aberdeen to beat bayern munich and real madrid. Hodgson didn't win a single away match last season.


and his 23 years in management before that?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 3, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Damien Comolli to Liverpool as director of football..... Mixed opinion on that..


 
Didn't he have an awful record while at Spurs? Yes, I know he got Bale in, but I reckon that Bale chose Spurs cuz that's where he'd get 1st team actions asap.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 3, 2010)

From Twitter:



> Lord_Sugar
> Damien comolli was useless at spurs what's he expected to do at liverpool wonder who appointed him


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 3, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> and his 23 years in management before that?


 
With what?. Malmo?. the Finnish national team?. What are his big achievements?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 3, 2010)

Kanda said:


> From Twitter:


 
http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/sport/...e-legacy-of-frank-arnesen-and-damien-comolli/


----------



## g force (Nov 3, 2010)

Comolli has a decent track record for a scout....certainly more hits than misses. Not many better in the game (and available...cos lets face it you won't sign Madrid or Barca's)


----------



## strung out (Nov 3, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> With what?. Malmo?. the Finnish national team?. What are his big achievements?


 
two european finals, one with one of the biggest teams in the world and one with a tiny club in comparison


----------



## Biffo (Nov 3, 2010)

Roy is a class act with a plethora of trophies to his name during his 35 years in the game as a manager. 14 in total. Those Scandinavian leagues are quite tricky apparently.

Rafa on the other hand has a mere 9 to date.

Paying Rafa off with £6m and paying a further £2m to welease Woy from Fulham was money well spent. Good work Purslow.

Hodgson:

Halmstads
Swedish football champions (2): 1976, 1979
Allsvenskan (2): 1976, 1979

Malmö FF
Swedish football champions (2): 1986, 1988
Allsvenskan (4): 1986, 1987, 1988, 1989
Svenska Cupen (2): 1985–86, 1988–89

Copenhagen
Danish Superliga (1): 2000–01
Danish Super Cup (1): 2001


Benitez:

Tenerife
Segunda División
Winner (1): 2000–01

Valencia
La Liga
Winner (2): 2001–02, 2003–04
UEFA Cup
Winner (1): 2003–04

Liverpool
UEFA Champions League
Winner (1): 2004–05
FA Cup
Winner (1): 2005–06
UEFA Super Cup
Winner (1): 2005
FA Community Shield
Winner (1): 2006

Inter Milan
Supercoppa Italiana
Winner (1): 2010


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah trophies tell the whole story don't they(i especially love those super cups! oh and community shield!!!!!!!)? Read up bit more on Hodgson's career and you might understand abit more why he was wanted by liverpool.


----------



## Biffo (Nov 3, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Yeah trophies tell the whole story don't they(i especially love those super cups! oh and community shield!!!!!!!)? Read up bit more on Hodgson's career and you might understand abit more why he was wanted by liverpool.


 
I know. And those Spanish leagues and proper European trophies. Joke.

I didn't know that Hodgson was brought in to save a floundering Inter and steadied the ship. Fuck I'm thick. If Liverpool finishing 7th is floundering then he's certainly remedying that now. If he excels for the rest of the season (unlikely) he might sneak 7th place - but about 10th is most likely. He was wanted by Liverpool because Purslow knows as much about football as you do(n't). ("Hmmmm..... Chris Hughton.......? Who's he...?")

It wasn't too long ago that Liverpool were beating Inter and Real home and away in the Champions League. But losing at home to Blackpool and Northampton is a definite improvement. I breathed a sigh of relief when he essentially swapped Insua and Aquilani for Konchesky and Poulson. Genius. Freezing out Agger and trying to change Reina's goalkeeping style are also positive steps by the LMA manager of the year.

And to cap it all he chats more shit in a week than Benitez can in a year. He's met with Henry now (who has also met with Tomkins). He knows he is on borrowed time now. Let the countdown commence.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 3, 2010)

You were counting those extra one off cup matches Rafa won as if they meant something, well if that's the case let me just remind you he also lost one earlier this season, to Bilbao 2-0.  Again those one off trophies he's won not telling the whole story. He won fuck all since 2006, such a great manager.


----------



## Biffo (Nov 3, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> You were counting those extra one off cup matches Rafa won as if they meant something, well if that's the case let me just remind you he also lost one earlier this season, to Bilbao 2-0.  Again those one off trophies he's won not telling the whole story. He won fuck all since 2006, such a great manager.


 
Yes that's right. And the Spanish second division is a biggie too. 

Let me spell it out to you: 

In 35 years of management Hodgson has won nothing of note. In less than half that time Benitez has won two Spanish leagues and two major European trophies. He was effectively sacked by Liverpool and immediately employed by the European Champions - who were previously mulling over an approach with compensation to Liverpool. Bargain! I wonder why Inter didn't go for Hodgson again instead - what with his proven track record and all.

Oh, and by Bilbao I assume you mean Atletico Madrid?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 3, 2010)

Biffo said:


> Yes that's right. And the Spanish second division is a biggie too.
> 
> Let me spell it out to you:
> 
> ...


 
Yep, just realised i got the names confused, was cause i'm watching something atm while typing all this. How bad of me! 

You need to read up abit more on Hodgsons achievements as i said if you want to really take note of how good they're.  I guess also getting Fulham to the europa cup final means nothing now eh?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 4, 2010)

I love all this rose-tinted revisionism from the Liverpool fans on here. 

"When you see grass on a mountain, you know it will be greener than grass on a lowland plateau," as the man himself might say.

http://newsarse.com/2010/11/03/rafa-benitez-finally-turning-inter-milan-into-a-rafa-benitez-team/


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 4, 2010)

Don't you love btw how last season Liverpool fans were banging on about how "backing managers and giving them time is The Liverpool Way" and how that makes them different from everyone else? Heard that a bunch of fucking times last season, funny how that turns out to be aload of bullshit.


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 4, 2010)

strung out said:


> two european finals, one with one of the biggest teams in the world and one with a tiny club in comparison


he also took switzerland to the furthest they've been in the world cup. and before Poolfans dismiss that patronisingly as 'small fry' - sorry, reality check time; YOU ARE SMALL FRY NOW!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 4, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> he also took switzerland to the furthest they've been in the world cup. and before Poolfans dismiss that patronisingly as 'small fry' - sorry, reality check time; YOU ARE SMALL FRY NOW!



Normal service will be resumed soon enough.


----------



## agricola (Nov 4, 2010)

0-1, possibly the most deserved 0-1 lead ever.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 4, 2010)

commentator says napoli fans have kicked off outside the ground and have got into the kop


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2010)

liverpool fans pretending to be napoli fans 


maybe


----------



## Deareg (Nov 4, 2010)

strung out said:


> liverpool fans pretending to be napoli fans
> 
> 
> maybe


 
who could blame them


----------



## agricola (Nov 4, 2010)

strung out said:


> liverpool fans pretending to be napoli fans
> 
> 
> maybe


 
or chelsea fans pretending to be liverpool fans pretending to be napoli fans


----------



## agricola (Nov 4, 2010)

what an awful challenge on ngog then


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2010)

yeah, horrible


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 4, 2010)

The cult of Stevie G. marches on...


----------



## agricola (Nov 4, 2010)

so woy is still rubbish then?


----------



## N_igma (Nov 4, 2010)

Hahaha come on Stevie you fucking leg-end!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 4, 2010)

agricola said:


> so woy is still rubbish then?


What did he do?! "Bring on Stevie. G" - give the man a knighthood!


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2010)

liverpool would be fucked without gerrard


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2010)

strung out said:


> liverpool would be fucked without gerrard


 
Yes ^ 

Manager / owner seem less important


----------



## big eejit (Nov 4, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> The cult of Stevie G. marches on...


 
You spelt cunt wrong there.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 5, 2010)

big eejit said:


> You spelt cunt wrong there.


Because he stuck with his club?. 

Much improved second half, but first half was shite, but then again it was because we had kids and players played out of position.

Good to see Stevie g back in some form again.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 5, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Because he stuck with his club?.


 
No, because he's a cunt.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 5, 2010)

agricola said:


> what an awful challenge on ngog then


 
Right in front of the linesman, too.

Ridiculous challenge.

Still, they got paid back, innit.


----------



## Le Shark (Nov 5, 2010)

Great goals from "Stevie G" - as has already been said though, Liverpool are gonna be fucked when he hangs up his boots!!

At least your next game up is an easy one


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 5, 2010)

sarobinson said:


> Great goals from "Stevie G" - as has already been said though, Liverpool are gonna be fucked when he hangs up his boots!!


We have Jonjo Shelvey to step in.  

Tom Werner to be the new Chairman.


----------



## stupid kid (Nov 5, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> We have Jonjo Shelvey to step in.
> 
> Tom Werner to be the new Chairman.


 
As someone who watched Jonjo Shelvey play in the flesh on the telly a number of times, I can tell you that hoping he becomes anything like the player Gerrard is, well that's just a huge fucking gamble.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 5, 2010)

stupid kid said:


> As someone who watched Jonjo Shelvey play in the flesh on the telly a number of times, I can tell you that hoping he becomes anything like the player Gerrard is, well that's just a huge fucking gamble.


 He is quality though, no?

Interview with John Henry here


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 5, 2010)

sarobinson said:


> Great goals from "Stevie G" - as has already been said though, Liverpool are gonna be fucked when he hangs up his boots!!



Not sure I agree really. For all his obvious qualities I can't think of many players who have been allowed to dominate a team quite like he has, which has a harmful side as well. Him retiring will be a short term loss but there's no way they could ever become a team like Man Utd have been where players come and go and they maintain a standard with him playing IMO.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 7, 2010)

yay.. A classic from Torres!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 7, 2010)

roy out! that stupid fucking out of date manager!


----------



## agricola (Nov 7, 2010)

GET THAT WOY OUT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111one


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 7, 2010)

quality 2nd goal by torres


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 7, 2010)

Is Woy going to make me eat my words?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 7, 2010)

Right now I'd almost eat Nando's shit straight outta his arse.


----------



## agricola (Nov 7, 2010)

What a save from Reina.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 7, 2010)

I hope we can hold on............

Chelsea are rampant


----------



## Dandred (Nov 7, 2010)

Stopped holding my breath 

nice one


----------



## agricola (Nov 7, 2010)

Aside from the Reina save, and the Carragher block, Chelsea have done fuck all despite having all of the ball this second half.  Good to see Kelly given a chance as well, he is a much better right back than Johnson.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 7, 2010)

sweet!!!!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 7, 2010)

GET IN!


----------



## Voley (Nov 7, 2010)

Best performance in a long, long while. Shaky second half but it was like watching  a different side to the one playing a month or so ago.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 7, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Is Woy going to make me eat my words?



No need. You must be sick of the taste of them by now anyway.


----------



## N_igma (Nov 7, 2010)

FERNANDO TORRES LIVERPOOL NUMBER 9! Title race is wide open!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2010)

Unexpected


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2010)

So, anyone catch the game last night? Heard we were absolutely cack again. Saw the "highlights" on MOTD, looked like we had two good moves all night, one for the goal, the other for when Sir Stevie smacked it against the crossbar.


----------



## magneze (Nov 11, 2010)

Didn't see it. Disappointed with the result, would have put us 5th if we'd held on.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2010)

Still, only 5 points up to 4th! Then again, only 3 points between Blackpool at 14th and Newcastle in 5th...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 11, 2010)

TruXta said:


> So, anyone catch the game last night? Heard we were absolutely cack again. Saw the "highlights" on MOTD, looked like we had two good moves all night, one for the goal, the other for when Sir Stevie smacked it against the crossbar.


 woy reverting to his usual away form. We offered nothing once we got the goal, just long ball rubbish, when will he realise that torres isn't Bobby Zamora?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2010)

When he actually tries to buy Zamora?


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 13, 2010)

..........


----------



## TruXta (Nov 13, 2010)

Absolutely dire.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 13, 2010)

You really can't spell Liverpool without LOL.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 13, 2010)

revol68 said:


> You really can't spell Liverpool without LOL.


 
You really can't spell Manchester United without CUNT.

4 wins out of 13, boring negative losing football. Time to go.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 13, 2010)

I know, how I wish for a woy or even a wafa to lead us into mid-table


----------



## agricola (Nov 13, 2010)

http://img203.imageshack.us/i/1285615038922.gif/


----------



## Deareg (Nov 13, 2010)

agricola said:


> http://img203.imageshack.us/i/1285615038922.gif/


----------



## Bomber (Nov 14, 2010)

*Up The Mighty Potter's*  We creamed you !!


----------



## Voley (Nov 14, 2010)

Beat Chelsea, draw against Wigan, lose to Stoke. Story of the last few years innit.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2010)

Shameful stuff isn't it?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 14, 2010)

NVP said:


> Beat Chelsea, draw against Wigan, lose to Stoke. Story of the last few years innit.


 
last few years? i thought it was all woys fault????


----------



## Voley (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't think that.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 14, 2010)

NVP said:


> I don't think that.


Another stat: Since 1997, at Blackburn, Fulham and Liverpool, over six seasons, Roy Hodgson has won just 11 away games in the PL


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes, Blackburn and Fulham are well known for their brilliant away records.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 14, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Yes, Blackburn and Fulham are well known for their brilliant away records.


 
Blackburn had two years previously won the PL.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 14, 2010)

I wish Roy would just fuck off.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 19, 2010)

So, West Ham coming up. We've a woeful record against ol Avram.... Gerrard out, but Johnson, Kuyt and Torres look to start. Time to play Meireles in the middle in front of Lucas? If Poulsen starts, or even comes on, I'll scream with rage.


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 19, 2010)

Dandred said:


> I wish Roy would just fuck off.


replaced with whom?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 19, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> replaced with whom?


 
Fabio Capello.


----------



## agricola (Nov 19, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> replaced with whom?


 
One imagines when Rafa gets sacked at Inter the pressure on Woy will be immense.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 19, 2010)

agricola said:


> One imagines when Rafa gets sacked at Inter the pressure on Woy will be immense.


 
Don't be ridiculous. Although Houllier's doing ok at the Villa.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 19, 2010)

Wouldn't mind Pellegrini myself. Or Ian Holloway, if we wanna chance it on a young Brit.


----------



## strung out (Nov 19, 2010)

holloway in charge of liverpool


----------



## TruXta (Nov 19, 2010)

Can he be that much worse than Woy?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 19, 2010)

Has Maradona got a job yet?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes, for comedy value alone. Or he could be a player-manager. For about 2 minutes until his heart explodes.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 19, 2010)

Stevie G would be the obvious choice, no?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 20, 2010)

For having his heart exploding? - why not. Cheeky fucker in any case.


----------



## tommers (Nov 20, 2010)

TruXta said:


> So, West Ham coming up. We've a woeful record against ol Avram.... Gerrard out, but Johnson, Kuyt and Torres look to start. Time to play Meireles in the middle in front of Lucas? If Poulsen starts, or even comes on, I'll scream with rage.



you can have as woeful a record against Avram as you like, we haven't won at Anfield for about 50 years.  And Parker is out so....


----------



## TruXta (Nov 20, 2010)

Yeah, that's gotta be a blow for you lot. I really like Parker.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 20, 2010)

TruXta said:


> For having his heart exploding? - why not. Cheeky fucker in any case.


 
No.

Because he's already doing everything else...


----------



## Dandred (Nov 20, 2010)

Westham making us look great! 

Still fuck off Roy.


----------



## Kaye (Nov 20, 2010)

West Ham are terrible!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2010)

Poor hammers.....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2010)

their fans are leaving already!


----------



## Dandred (Nov 20, 2010)

Lol


----------



## agricola (Nov 20, 2010)

I like the Grauniad's montage:







West Ham are wank though.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 21, 2010)

Away to Spurs next Sunday. If we win it then I think we've got a good chance of finishing in the top four. Draw or lose and we'll be fighting to be in the top seven.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2010)

I think it's too early for that. Top three look sewn up already, but the rest I'd say will be up for grabs for a good while longer.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 21, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> replaced with whom?


 
Owen Coyle. I would love to see him as Liverpool manager.  

Just because he has Bolton playing like we should play.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 26, 2010)

So who thinks we might actually give Spurs a proper fight come Sunday? If we're lucky they'll be missing VdV, possibly Jenas. We obviously have no St. Steve, Agger, while Cole is a maybe (not that he's all that).

I  reckon either a boring draw, 1 all or nil all, or a cracking thriller where we come out on top by a goal or two.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 26, 2010)

Perhaps more to the point, it's the game after Tottenham qualified for the last 16, and we haven't quite got the hang of post-CL  games yet.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 26, 2010)

Probably worth having a bet on a liverpool win. 




I can't believe i just said that.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 26, 2010)

I wouldn't go that far . . .  the fat feller at right back might need therapy afterwards though. As might the left back.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 26, 2010)

I would've said draw but there's probably shit odds for that.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 26, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> I wouldn't go that far . . .  the fat feller at right back might need therapy afterwards though. As might the left back.


 
Dawson's not _that_ fat...


----------



## TruXta (Nov 26, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Perhaps more to the point, it's the game after Tottenham qualified for the last 16, and we haven't quite got the hang of post-CL  games yet.


 
This.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 27, 2010)

Hopefully it's going to be a cracking game. Torres is due a hat-trick to get our goal difference out of the negative.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm actually feeling cautiously optimistic now. That's probably jinxed it then.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 28, 2010)

Is it wrong that I _almost_ want Liverpool to win this?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeah, the almost bit is v wrong.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2010)

Should've been two up there, godammit Maxi!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 28, 2010)

So many wasted chances for the bindippers that I can see us coming back into this.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 28, 2010)

off the line!

can't believe i'm enjoying a liverpool game.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2010)

Jesus what an opening to the 2nd half...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 28, 2010)

defoe misses penalty haha


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 28, 2010)

Arse.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2010)

Mwahahahahah!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 28, 2010)

1-1, was only a matter of time tbh!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2010)

FUCK


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2010)

Most entertaining LFC match of the year no doubt about that.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 28, 2010)

Yup.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 28, 2010)

what a goal by spurs!

only to be disallowed for offside!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 28, 2010)

2-1 spurs, lennon, hahahahahaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 28, 2010)

Blimey.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2010)

FUUUCK


----------



## magneze (Nov 28, 2010)

Shit


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 28, 2010)

*waves down below @ liverpool fans*


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 28, 2010)

Knew one goal wouldn't be enought to win it against the comeback kids. Not putting our chances away again, I'm looking at you Maxi in particular. Good game though.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2010)

Maxi yes, but what the fuck was Torres doing today? Very unlike him to spurn chances like those.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh dear


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 28, 2010)

Great game, unlucky.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 29, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Most entertaining LFC match of the year no doubt about that.


 

That's down to Spurs though!


----------



## Sugar bucker (Nov 29, 2010)

Fucking jammy cockneys. We should have burried them. In spite of Martin Atkinson who might as well have worn a spurs top and a skull cap. Good game, shite result


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 29, 2010)

Carra out for a month


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 29, 2010)

Sugar bucker said:


> Martin Atkinson who might as well have worn . . . a skull cap.



Yeah, the media is full of them, narrworrimean?


----------



## tommers (Nov 29, 2010)

Sugar bucker said:


> Fucking jammy cockneys.


----------



## Sugar bucker (Nov 29, 2010)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Yeah, the media is full of them, narrworrimean?



That is a bit racist.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 29, 2010)

Not much of an internet terrorist are you Mr. bucker, with 8 posts to your name?


----------



## Sugar bucker (Nov 29, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Not much of an internet terrorist are you Mr. bucker, with 8 posts to your name?


 
? It's not to do with how many posts I make? Are you a LFC fan? Do you not know what an "internet terrorist" is?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 29, 2010)

Sugar bucker said:


> ? It's not to do with how many posts I make? Are you a LFC fan? Do you not know what an "internet terrorist" is?


 
Have you got explosives in your wanking sock?


----------



## Deareg (Nov 29, 2010)

Sugar bucker said:


> Do you not know what an "internet terrorist" is?


 
A "scouser" with no sense of humour?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 30, 2010)

feck... carra has said on the official LFC site he will be out for 3 months....


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 30, 2010)

You've still got Skrtel and Kyrgiakos...


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2010)

They'll suffice.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 30, 2010)

Actually, I reckon Skrtel is starting to really look the part (Sunday's equalizer notwithstanding).

I seem to be seeing a lot of Liverpool lately (two of my best mates are *spits* ) and he definitely seems to have upped his game since he arrived.


----------



## Sugar bucker (Nov 30, 2010)

The Greek is quality. He eats live rats as a pre match snack. Danny Wilson and Martin Kelly are class acts. Danny Ayala is good too but he's on loan. We have the centre backs.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 30, 2010)

Shame about Konchesky, though.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2010)

At least the miserable SOB owned up to the last goal at Spurs. FFS why oh why did we let Insua leave? Not that he was miles and miles better than K (tho he *is* undoubtedly better), but he's what? 22? and developing while K is 30 and on a downward trajectory.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 30, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Shame about Konchesky, though.


 
not bad at Charlton, shit at Spurs, West Ham and now Liverpool

GET RID OF IM...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 30, 2010)

Spurs?

Didn't know that. Fulham, he was ok. But surely not a top class player...

Certainly, hasn't looked it so far this season. I know managers always bring in their faves (Carvalho at Real Madrid, anyone?  ), but still.


----------



## Sugar bucker (Nov 30, 2010)

He is shite. Roy showing that he does not know his arse from his elbow by signing konchesky. In other news, it is between the greek and pepe for the captain's armband.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2010)

The greek? I'd think that it's between Pepe and Dirk primarily.


----------



## Sugar bucker (Nov 30, 2010)

It has to be Pepe, but the Greek has a sword.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2010)

You're thinking of Ngog.


----------



## Sugar bucker (Nov 30, 2010)

TruXta said:


> You're thinking of Ngog.


 
Lol. N'gog should have got it out before that freekick at Spurs. It would have reached and covered his face.


----------



## Sugar bucker (Dec 2, 2010)

Boring boring Hodgson. Come on JWH sort it out. Get Roy out of our club.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 3, 2010)

Funny how they're almost coasting through the group stages here with a string of 2nd selection players...


----------



## Sugar bucker (Dec 3, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Funny how they're almost coasting through the group stages here with a string of 2nd selection players...


 
That is because the opposition are so poor.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 3, 2010)

Napoli's having a good season. Steua not so much.


----------



## Sugar bucker (Dec 4, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Napoli's having a good season. Steua not so much.


 
Talking of bad seasons, Rafa at Inter Milan. Poor lad.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 6, 2010)

Extract from amusing piece in Guardian's Fiver about how RS fans will welcome back Houllier (or not).

"The denizens of Anfield's Kop have a strict terrace charter; a code of etiquette regarding the tone of banners, what songs get sung when and against which opposition, who it's acceptable to boo and when, how enthused or annoyed "out-of-towners" are allowed to get about stuff compared to bona fide Scousers, and assorted other clauses that a cynic might say smacks of sanctimonious self-importance. They are the unwritten rules Liverpool fans think make them special. They are the unwritten rules fans of other clubs agree make Liverpool fans special, but in a different way."


----------



## agricola (Dec 6, 2010)

Woy out!!!!!!!!!!!!

twice!1111111111


----------



## TruXta (Dec 6, 2010)

Villa are unbelievably poor tho.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 6, 2010)

GTFI! Cracking goal by Maxi.


----------



## agricola (Dec 6, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Villa are unbelievably poor tho.


 
Their fans constant olés was funny when it was just 3-0, but is now tiresome.  

With regards to the RS though, has Woy actually managed to turn Lucas into a footballer?  The last few times I have seen you lot play he has not been shit.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 6, 2010)

Great win lads! Can't wait to get beat 2-0 by Newcastle on Saturday!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 6, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Great win lads! Can't wait to get beat 2-0 by Newcastle on Saturday!


 
Newcastle are worse than Villa. But it is away. 7-0 to us I reckon. (Crosses fingers, prays)


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 6, 2010)

Good win without Stevie g and Torres, but villa were very bad.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 6, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Good win without Stevie g and Torres, but villa were very bad.


 
Yeah.

But still, you look a different side from a month or so ago.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 6, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Yeah.
> 
> But still, you look a different side from a month or so ago.


 
A bit of confidence and a full strengh squad and we'll give Man Utd a run for their money in the FA Cup.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 6, 2010)

You never know, eh? 

Don't get me wrong, I'd rather a game of it than a walkover, any day.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 6, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Yeah.
> 
> But still, you look a different side from a month or so ago.


 
Woy has started to play players in their positions, but we still are too defensive away from home.

8th in the league too, after the way we've been playing...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 6, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> You never know, eh?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'd rather a game of it than a walkover, any day.


 
I will be a cracker. Hopefully.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 6, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Woy has started to play players in their positions, but we still are too defensive away from home.
> 
> 8th in the league too, after the way we've been playing...



Goes to show just how open it all is this year. Amazing, really.



goldenecitrone said:


> I will be a cracker. Hopefully.


 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 6, 2010)

agricola said:


> With regards to the RS though, has Woy actually managed to turn Lucas into a footballer?  The last few times I have seen you lot play he has not been shit.


 
What you on about? He was one of our best players last season. Most consistent passer all year, and has properly emerged from the shadow of Masch. TBH I hope Woy put Gerrard in the hole or out right or left rather than him ousting either Lucas or Meireles. They've got a good thing going atm. No doubt helped by speaking the same language both literally and in terms of style.


----------



## strung out (Dec 7, 2010)

woy out


----------



## N_igma (Dec 7, 2010)

If anything this season has taught us it's that we do better without gerrard and torres. Get rid lol.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 11, 2010)

Is there a a manager with a worse record away from home than Hodgson?


----------



## Kanda (Dec 11, 2010)

Only won 13 games out of 125 away from home in English football with 4 different clubs....


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 12, 2010)

My sources are saying Roy has fucked off.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> My sources are saying Roy has fucked off.


 
Sources? 

I still don't know why Woy left Fulham.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 12, 2010)

Very reliable sources. *taps nose*

Bet you scousers wish you had a decent striker at the club.


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 12, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> I will be a cracker. Hopefully.


I really, REALLY don't want to pull on your appendage!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 12, 2010)

feck it.. i was in the woy camp.... no longer...
Martin O'Neill would be ideal, he has a history of making mediocre players great, builds team morale and takes no shite


----------



## TruXta (Dec 12, 2010)

You have got to be kidding about MON.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 12, 2010)

Trust me, kids. Stability is something worth striving for. Give Hodgson a chance in the window before you clamour to stab him in the back. I mean, it'll be funny as fuck for the rest of us but show some fucking loyalty will ya.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 13, 2010)

I'd rather have transitionary volatility than interminal mediocrity. Look at the man's away record for Chrissake.


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 13, 2010)

the key question is, what manager who you ('pool fans) regard as good enough for the club would want to take this particular challenge on, given the events of the past 2 years, and that the jury's still out on the new ownership


----------



## TruXta (Dec 13, 2010)

Good question that, for which I have no ready made answer. There's plenty that I'd like to see try their hand at LFC 2011 and beyond, but I think any of those would want contractual assurances that they'd be given time and money (plenty of money) to achieve desired results. 

We desperately need to regain a sense of stability and continuity, and for all the back and forth with Roy I don't think anyone (including himself) seriously saw him as a long-term option.

My prediction is that he'll be here until the end of the season (and us to finish in the 5-9 bracket), at which time he'll be given a polite pat on the back-side and a thank you very much cheque. Hopefully we'll then see some serious bolstering of the top end of the squad and a new manager to oversee that process with an eye to the next 5-6 years of development.


----------



## agricola (Dec 13, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Good question that, for which I have no ready made answer. There's plenty that I'd like to see try their hand at LFC 2011 and beyond, but I think any of those would want contractual assurances that they'd be given time and money (plenty of money) to achieve desired results.
> 
> We desperately need to regain a sense of stability and continuity, and for all the back and forth with Roy I don't think anyone (including himself) seriously saw him as a long-term option.
> 
> My prediction is that he'll be here until the end of the season (and us to finish in the 5-9 bracket), at which time he'll be given a polite pat on the back-side and a thank you very much cheque. Hopefully we'll then see some serious bolstering of the top end of the squad and a new manager to oversee that process with an eye to the next 5-6 years of development.


 
I dunno, I think when (surely its when rather than if now) Benitez gets sacked there will be a movement to bring him back, the pressure on Woy might be too great for him to survive.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't think there's any chance Rafa will ever come back, despite what fans might want. I'd be very surprised if Hodgson lasts beyond the one season.


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 13, 2010)

I can't see Rafa rerturning, but I'm stumped as to who else might accept the posioned chalice. M O'n might be the nearest to it, even ol' Sven


----------



## TruXta (Dec 13, 2010)

If either of those two get the job I'll have a fucking hard time supporting the team.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 13, 2010)

Big Sam's free...


----------



## strung out (Dec 13, 2010)

big sam's off to inter when rafa gets fired


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 13, 2010)

Aaah, of course. He's the best man for the job. He said so.


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 13, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Big Sam's free...


damn - got there before me!


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2010)

Fucking hell, that was a SHIT game, and if that's Liverpool's second string team, I can't say I'm impressed with their prospects.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 15, 2010)

TruXta said:


> I don't think there's any chance Rafa will ever come back, despite what fans might want. I'd be very surprised if Hodgson lasts beyond the one season.


 
Any fan who wants Rafa back is a stupid cunt. Hodgson deserves at least a season. After that, I have no idea.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 15, 2010)

editor said:


> Fucking hell, that was a SHIT game, and if that's Liverpool's second string team, I can't say I'm impressed with their prospects.


 
Our eighth team would kick Cardiff arse.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 15, 2010)

yup.. that was a bunch of arse grapes of a game....
im still thinking Marin O'N if he can bothered... certainly not maradona lol


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 16, 2010)

I bet Joe Cole's delighted he joined the Scousers instead of Bagpuss's mob in the summer,those big European games against the likes of er...FC Utrecht


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> Any fan who wants Rafa back is a stupid cunt. Hodgson deserves at least a season. After that, I have no idea.


 
I'll leave the Rafa topic, but why do you think Hodgson deserves _at least_ a season? He famously said back at the start of the season "judge me after 10 games". Well, the verdict is in and he is shit. Worse than Rafa ever was, worse than Houllier, worse than Evans.

His Plan A is something out of Scando leagues anno 1980 and he has no plan B. He can't win an away game to save his fucking life. He's shown precious little nous in the transfer market (apart from bringing Hangeland to Fulham). His much vaunted meedja skills evaporated as soon as the press was less than grovelling and he's now reduced to harping on about how he can't be shit cuz he was LMA Manager of the Year - alongside such luminaries as Kinnear and Curbs.

Sure, give him a season, then fuck him off for someone with vision, energy and ideas. Oh, and don't give him any fucking money.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 16, 2010)

Such as?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2010)

Good question. I'm not sure, haven't really followed who's unsettled or available lately. There have been mutterings of Rijkard, Pellegrino and so on - essentially someone continental. That could work, could not. If we're looking at the home market the one stand out candidate for me is Owen Coyle, but I'm not sure how he'd cope. I'm sure he'd be fine, and he consistently plays attractive football that actually gives results, but... hm.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 16, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> I bet Joe Cole's delighted he joined the Scousers instead of Bagpuss's mob in the summer,those big European games against the likes of er...FC Utrecht


 
I don't think Cole would get in the team.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2010)

Too fucking right. I had some hopes for Cole, but he's been woeful.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 16, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Good question. I'm not sure, haven't really followed who's unsettled or available lately. There have been mutterings of Rijkard, Pellegrino and so on - essentially someone continental. That could work, could not. If we're looking at the home market the one stand out candidate for me is Owen Coyle, but I'm not sure how he'd cope. I'm sure he'd be fine, and he consistently plays attractive football that actually gives results, but... hm.


 
Aside from being younger Coyle's profile is pretty similar to Hodgson's isn't it?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2010)

How so?


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 16, 2010)

Coyle's never done it in the situation he'd face at Liverpool; big club, performing badly, big pressure,


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 16, 2010)

TruXta said:


> How so?


 
he manages a small to medium sized club playing well-organised passing football that are currently over-achieving slightly and sat in a European place. He's never managed a big club, never faced the kind of questions that big-club managers get, has no experience of managing the kind of egos in the Anfield dressing room, or in fact of any level of European football whatsoever. 

He's Hodgson at Fulham with less on his CV.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2010)

Except for the "well-organised passing football" I can see your point. Hodgson didn't exactly turn Fulham into Arsenal.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 16, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Except for the "well-organised passing football" I can see your point. Hodgson didn't exactly turn Fulham into Arsenal.


 
they weren't a long ball team. Watched them a lot last year. They defended and pressed well without possession and played patient passing football when they got the ball.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2010)

In a mostly cack way. At least away from home. Sure, they weren't your typical long ball team - guys like Murphy know how to pass the ball around, which is no surprise considering where he was taught the tricks of the trade - but overall they had a fairly staid style which did pay dividends in the EUL, not so much in the EPL.

That said they were a million miles better when you compare them to Sanchez era Fulham.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 16, 2010)

So, why exactly are scousers wanting to get rid of Hodgson? He inherited a team on the slide owned by two American idiots. Are you blaming him for Torres's dramatic slump in form?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2010)

Eh, have you seen where we're at in the table atm? I'm not saying Hodgson shoulders all the blame for that, but he's gotta take his fair share. Bottom line - if he doesn't take us to at least within spitting distance of a CL place he can fuck off. There's nothing to him that gives the impression he'll take us back to a top 4 slot by say next season. Anything else is just not good enough.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 16, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Eh, have you seen where we're at in the table atm?



With a side he inherited...



> I'm not saying Hodgson shoulders all the blame for that, but he's gotta take his fair share.



As do Hicks, Gillette and quite _especially_, Benitez.



> Bottom line - if he doesn't take us to at least within spitting distance of a CL place he can fuck off. There's nothing to him that gives the impression he'll take us back to a top 4 slot by say next season. Anything else is just not good enough.


 
Tbh, unless there's a change of thinking and some fairly large investment, you may find that Citeh, Spurs etc have rather stolen a march on you here, even if you do get Rijkaard or Pellegrini... The years of "prudent investment" and "making more than we spent from player sales" have had an effect...


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2010)

Disagree on Benitez, but that's been done to death, so can't be bothered. The side he inherited still did better last season than we're doing this season.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 16, 2010)

You're _two places_ behind where you were last year... 

This looking back at the Benitez years with rose-tinted specs is crap, quite frankly.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2010)

Beats crap-tinted glasses in my book. Look, I'm not one of these St. Rafa guys. The man had his good and his bad sides. That said, the numbers speak for themselves - he was the best manager we've had for ages, looking at points taken. You're welcome to convince me otherwise of course, but if all you've got is whingeing about Rafa and his style, his manners, his "outbursts" or whatever frankly I'm not interested. Gimme numbers or shut it.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 16, 2010)

7th place.   

But hey, like most of the rest of the prem, I'd fucking love to see that bumbling amateur nutcase back, so we could all piss ourselves laughing whilst listening to you lot trying to justify the latest piece of Spanish sausage rotting on the bench.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah, terrible how we were this close to taking the PL two seasons ago. Bloody amateur etc... Anyway, I can't be bothered with that, it's been done to death, move the fuck on.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 16, 2010)

Aaah, the once mighty Liverpool, celebrating "this close".

*snicker*


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> Our eighth team would kick Cardiff arse.


Not sure what Cardiff's got to do with anything, but dreaming up highly unlikely fantasy scores against them isn't going to take away from how awful Liverpool's performance was last night.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Aaah, the once mighty Liverpool, celebrating "this close".
> 
> *snicker*



That's not the point tho, it being that Benitez had the best record of any manager since the golden age of Shanks, Fagan and Dalgliesh. Your continual refusal to face facts speaks volumes.



editor said:


> Not sure what Cardiff's got to do with anything, but dreaming up highly unlikely fantasy scores against them isn't going to take away from how awful Liverpool's performance was last night.



I couldn't even be bothered to watch the second half. Which really says a lot. But hey, Cardiff AND Swansea in the Prem next year, wouldn't that be something?


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2010)

TruXta said:


> I couldn't even be bothered to watch the second half. Which really says a lot. But hey, Cardiff AND Swansea in the Prem next year, wouldn't that be something?


 *dreams


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 16, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Bottom line - if he doesn't take us to at least within spitting distance of a CL place he can fuck off. There's nothing to him that gives the impression he'll take us back to a top 4 slot by say next season. Anything else is just not good enough.


given the emergence, and budgets of Man Arab, and the turmoil of the past 2 seasons, don't you think you're pushing it a tad to regard anything less than CL qualification as a sackable offence?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2010)

I said CL qualification next season didn't I? I expect sizeable investment from our new owners - not on the Citeh scale, but deffo two three players in the 10-15M bracket, and four-five in the 5-10M bracket. Plenty of dead wood to get rid of.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 16, 2010)

TruXta said:


> That's not the point tho, it being that Benitez had the best record of any manager since the golden age of Shanks, Fagan and Dalgliesh. Your continual refusal to face facts speaks volumes.


 
I'm not saying that at all. I'm saying that being the best of a terrible bunch hardly justifies the wistful reminiscing.


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 16, 2010)

TruXta said:


> I said CL qualification next season didn't I? I expect sizeable investment from our new owners - not on the Citeh scale, but deffo two three players in the 10-15M bracket, and four-five in the 5-10M bracket. Plenty of dead wood to get rid of.


true but you said he should be sacked for anything less, in effect. I'm saying that Europa league is actually a more realistic aim. For Liverpool - it's downsizing time.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> I'm not saying that at all. I'm saying that being the best of a terrible bunch hardly justifies the wistful reminiscing.


I don't know about terrible. A CL cup at least, that's not terrible



Streathamite said:


> true but you said he should be sacked for anything less, in effect. I'm saying that Europa league is actually a more realistic aim. For Liverpool - it's downsizing time.


 
Could be true. Should'nt be.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 17, 2010)

GIVE HIM A FUCKING CHANCE YOU FICKLE BASTARDS. Jesus, Liverpool fans are fucking shit.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 17, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Aaah, the once mighty Liverpool, celebrating "this close".
> 
> *snicker*


 
TruXta is doing a Dandred here. Once again, this is the club thread of the year.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 17, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> GIVE HIM A FUCKING CHANCE YOU FICKLE BASTARDS. Jesus, Liverpool fans are fucking shit.


 
this


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 17, 2010)

anyone catch the whole Konchesky mum fiasco. funny stuff http://i53.tinypic.com/91f14g.jpg


----------



## mattie (Dec 17, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> anyone catch the whole Konchesky mum fiasco. funny stuff http://i53.tinypic.com/91f14g.jpg





Mad, explicit and slightly incoherent.  Excellent work.

Koncheskey is dreadful though.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 17, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> TruXta is doing a Dandred here. Once again, this is the club thread of the year.


 
I'm doing a what now?

Oh, and wtf is the Konchs' mum on?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 17, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> GIVE HIM A FUCKING CHANCE YOU FICKLE BASTARDS. Jesus, Liverpool fans are fucking shit.



Fickle bastards? This is the first time _ever_ that there has been serious opposition to a manager in his first season. That should tell you something about how little confidence people have in Hodgson.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 17, 2010)

You haven't even given him half the season.  Listen, your team is shit. You don't have the money for top 4 so top of the mid-table is where Liverpool should be aiming. If you finish 9th this season (I reckon you'll get 6th with a few very good results) it'll be a sideways step _with the money others are throwing around taken into account_. Step out of your one-dimensional world for a few minutes and take stock.

and btw, no historical context is required for you to be fickle. You were shouting "champions league!" 10 weeks ago, now you want his head. Wankers.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 17, 2010)

Read my first post you imbecile.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 17, 2010)

TruXta said:


> I'm doing a what now?


 
twistedAM is on about my slightly optimistic thread last season.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 17, 2010)

Ah. I don't think you can accuse me of being optimistic this season. Aspirational certainly, but optimistic? Nah.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 17, 2010)

Dandred said:


> twistedAM is on about my slightly optimistic thread last season.



Sorry to keep banging on about it but it just made me laugh every time someone reposted your OP at an appropriate time in the season.

Fair play to you though, you took it all in good humour.


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 17, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Could be true. Should'nt be.


The harsh, painful reality is that it _is_, very much so. truth hurts


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 18, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...alls-Liverpool-fans-scouse-scum-Facebook.html
Oh dear


----------



## Dandred (Dec 18, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Sorry to keep banging on about it but it just made me laugh every time someone reposted your OP at an appropriate time in the season.
> 
> Fair play to you though, you took it all in good humour.


 
How else can you take having your dreams crushed, at least I wasn't expecting anything this season..............  

The sooner this season is over the better.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 19, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...alls-Liverpool-fans-scouse-scum-Facebook.html
> Oh dear



She has a point tho.

Carol Konchesky, whose son plays left-back for the club, took offence at criticism of the player who joined from Fulham for £4m last summer. She told Liverpool's fans to stop "living off the past" and described Roy Hodgson's side as "shit".

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/dec/18/carol-konchesky-facebook-scouse-scum


----------



## strung out (Dec 19, 2010)

yep, she's got it bang on tbh


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 19, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> GIVE HIM A FUCKING CHANCE YOU FICKLE BASTARDS. Jesus, Liverpool fans are fucking shit.


 
We give managers time at lfc but this guy is well out of his depth.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 19, 2010)

big eejit said:


> She has a point tho.
> 
> Carol Konchesky, whose son plays left-back for the club, took offence at criticism of the player who joined from Fulham for £4m last summer. She told Liverpool's fans to stop "living off the past" and described Roy Hodgson's side as "shit".
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/dec/18/carol-konchesky-facebook-scouse-scum


 
Does she also have a point about the Kunch being "class"?


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 19, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> We give managers time at lfc but this guy is well out of his depth.



Ha. He probably had a better record at Inter than Benitez has right now.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 19, 2010)

Dos she have a point about Liverpool supporters being scouse scum as well?


----------



## Deareg (Dec 19, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> Dos she have a point about Liverpool supporters being scouse scum as well?


 
Only the ones from Liverpool.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 19, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> Dos she have a point about Liverpool supporters being scouse scum as well?


 
TBH I was just using it as an excuse to laugh at LFC. It's a traditional role for us Everton fans, said by some historians to date back to a time before the internet!


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 19, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/9302348.stm
Anyone else seeing a pattern emerging here?  its like Déjà vu all over again.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 20, 2010)

Er this is Inter we're talking about? That said RB was always gonna run the risk of being labelled a failure after Mourinho. Kinda hard to top their record under him.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah, but fancy him coming out with _exactly the same stuff_ he said at Liverpool.

I wonder how long it will be before he appears at a press conference ranting and produces a dossier about Allegri...?


----------



## agricola (Dec 20, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Yeah, but fancy him coming out with _exactly the same stuff_ he said at Liverpool.
> 
> I wonder how long it will be before he appears at a press conference ranting and produces a dossier about Allegri...?



Perhaps, though he will probably be out on his ear before they get to that point.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah. Shame, it's very entertaining.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 20, 2010)

#Guy shows habitual behaviour# shocker. Move on, he's got nothing to do with LFC anymore. If you're desperate to talk about him, start a new thread perhaps?


----------



## mack (Dec 20, 2010)

Word on the strada is he's gone 

He's trending on twitter now as well

http://search.twitter.com/search?had_popular=true&q=rafa&result_type=recent


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 20, 2010)

TruXta said:


> #Guy shows habitual behaviour# shocker. Move on, he's got nothing to do with LFC anymore. If you're desperate to talk about him, start a new thread perhaps?


 
Tell you what, when you're in charge, you can tell us what to do.

Till then, you're fucking stuck with it.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm not "telling you" anything. This is a thread about LFC 2010-2011; Benitez is at Inter, so I fail to see why this thread should serve as a space for bitching about what Rafa does at present. I'm happy to talk about his reign at Anfield and what impact that has (had) on the team and club.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 20, 2010)

Because it's fun to point and laugh at Liverpool, quite frankly.


----------



## agricola (Dec 20, 2010)

TruXta said:


> I'm not "telling you" anything. This is a thread about LFC 2010-2011; Benitez is at Inter, so I fail to see why this thread should serve as a space for bitching about what Rafa does at present. I'm happy to talk about his reign at Anfield and what impact that has (had) on the team and club.


 
his _first_ reign, probably


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh please, deities of the footballing world, let it be so...


----------



## TruXta (Dec 20, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Because it's fun to point and laugh at Liverpool, quite frankly.


 
And as much as I dislike that people do that, this _is_ the thread to do that. However, and this is my point, I fail to see what RBs current antics at Inter has to do with LFC 10-11. Bitch about him to your heart's content. All I ask is that you do so in an/the appropriate thread.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 20, 2010)

agricola said:


> his _first_ reign, probably


 
I very much doubt he'll be back any time soon. He might want to - it's perhaps telling that he's still got his old house in the area - but I can't see that the new owners would go back to such a divisive manager. Plus his track record the last two years hasn't exactly been fantastic.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 20, 2010)

TruXta said:


> All I ask is that you do so in an/the appropriate thread.


 
As I said, found one.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 20, 2010)

Naughty boy! You so tough, dogbot!


----------



## agricola (Dec 20, 2010)

TruXta said:


> And as much as I dislike that people do that, this _is_ the thread to do that. However, and this is my point, I fail to see what RBs current antics at Inter has to do with LFC 10-11. Bitch about him to your heart's content. All I ask is that you do so in an/the appropriate thread.


 
Perhaps, though if he does get sacked then there will be a lot of pressure on Woy, and on the Yanks, to not keep Rafa unemployed for long.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 20, 2010)

There's certainly a vocal fanbase rooting for the return of Rafa, but ultimately I think that the owners won't make it so. I admit don't have any particularly good arguments for why, chalk it down to a gut feeling. I think they'll want a reset, a new slate.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 20, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Naughty boy! You so tough, dogbot!



Tough? No, no. You have me confused with someone else.

Difficult, maybe.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 20, 2010)

Who's the next messiah going to be? _Please let it be Dalglish_.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 20, 2010)

Did Benitz have a similar falling out with Valencia? argueing with the Directors etc?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 20, 2010)

Somewhat similar, I'm pretty sure he complained about lack of funds. Rightfully so perhaps? I seem to remember Valencia having to pawn off most of their top bods the following season to avoid bankruptcy.


----------



## agricola (Dec 21, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Somewhat similar, I'm pretty sure he complained about lack of funds. Rightfully so perhaps? I seem to remember Valencia having to pawn off most of their top bods the following season to avoid bankruptcy.


 
IIRC he jumped ship once the Liverpool job came up, cant remember anything as bad as what happened vs the Yanks I or this new thing with Moratti.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 21, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> Who's the next messiah going to be? _Please let it be Dalglish_.


We're not newcastle. 

I wonder what Rafa would do with owners that backed him and no drama behind the scenes. Certainly he'd be an improvement on woy. It all depends on whether the owners want someone new or not.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 21, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> We're not newcastle.


 
No, we're right behind our shit incompetent idiot manager.  Get behind Roy and support your team you pathetic twats.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 21, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> No, we're right behind our shit incompetent idiot manager.  Get behind Roy and support your team you pathetic twats.


 
I support the team, the useless manager can get to fuck. That kind of attitude is why you ended up with the likes of shearer etc.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 21, 2010)

I can remember how newcastle got right behind allerdyce as well


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 21, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> I support the team, the useless manager can get to fuck. That kind of attitude is why you ended up with the likes of shearer etc.


 um... by what kind of imbecile logic did you arrive here?


sleaterkinney said:


> I can remember how newcastle got right behind allerdyce as well



So do I. He got booed once. At one match. We were 4-0 down.


----------



## agricola (Dec 21, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> I support the team, the useless manager can get to fuck. That kind of attitude is why you ended up with the likes of shearer etc.


 
You probably still have me on ignore so you wont see this, but for once I agree with you.  The sight of that lot chanting his name during the utterly gutless surrender at Villa when they went down was probably one of the biggest displays of collective idiocy witnessed on these islands.


----------



## magneze (Dec 21, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> Who's the next messiah going to be? _Please let it be Dalglish_.


Shearer


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 21, 2010)

That would be pretty funny, tbf.


----------



## agricola (Dec 21, 2010)

Rafa has been sacked, according to SSN and various outlets.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 21, 2010)

To confirm, my sources tell me Allardyce is on his way to the San Siro this minute.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 21, 2010)

Please say that's really really true Ref.


----------



## agricola (Dec 22, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Please say that's really really true Ref.


 
He would probably do quite well in Italy, tbf.


----------



## g force (Dec 22, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> Did Benitz have a similar falling out with Valencia? argueing with the Directors etc?


 
Sort of but it was a little more complex. He wanted to buy some new players, the board said "maybe" he had a strop, meanwhile unknown to him same board was putting plans into place to move from the Mestella to a new stadium and that's where they'd allocated the funds. Fast forward 3 years and Valencia have gone from genuine contenders to also rans, losing all their best players and renegotiating debts built from the new stadium that still isn't finished.

I think he would have gone regardless as many viewed Rafa as reaping the benefits of all the work and ethic that Hector Cuper had put in building a decent youth side and getting the best out of players such as Mendieta and Boraja.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2010)

That sounds more like it, cheers.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 22, 2010)

Ahem


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2010)

Nah, he'll be off to Blackburn.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 22, 2010)

Not before summer, they've signed Kean til then.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm sure RB will find some team to coach meanwhile. Some U11s around the Merseyside area or sumtin?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm sure there's a completely mental chairman somewhere. Perhaps sleater could take over a club and give him a job?


----------



## g force (Dec 22, 2010)

Plenty of sides in Spain will be looking...can't imagine Manzano will keep hold of his job at Sevilla. Tho they have no cash to spend so Rafa may think twice about that.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 22, 2010)

That'll make his inevitable "back me in the transfer market" demand difficult.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 22, 2010)

(Outside the kop)


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm in two minds about whether it would be a good thing or not but he would be better than woy and he would get us back into the top 4.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 22, 2010)

If you were on the lookout for a new manager, what better candidates are out there?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 22, 2010)

Mental.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 22, 2010)

Answer the question.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 22, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Answer the question.


 
You're not Jeremy Paxman, son.

And you're guaranteeing he'll get you 4th, huh? Like last season?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 22, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> You're not Jeremy Paxman, son.
> 
> And you're guaranteeing he'll get you 4th, huh? Like last season?


 
Last season we were a selling club. I don't know if we would get back into the top 4 because woy as fucked up things so far, this season is a write-off.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 22, 2010)

HE'S NOT COMING BACK, GET BEHIND ROY AND SUPPORT YOUR TEAM. IT'S NOT YET HALFWAY THROUGH THE SEASON. 

Dickheads.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2010)

FUCK ROY! SUPPORT YOUR TEAM. 

It's not that difficult really. So. Fuck off Refused.


----------



## strung out (Dec 22, 2010)

roy's the best you'll get


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2010)

So you hope. Of course we'll do much better than him tho.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 22, 2010)

TruXta said:


> FUCK ROY! SUPPORT YOUR TEAM.
> 
> It's not that difficult really. So. Fuck off Refused.


 
You are a stupid fucking cunt. Your manager picks the team. If you're not behind him you're not behind the team. You can bring up all sorts of irrelevant bullshit about NUFC or any other team, it doesn't change your current situation. Your manager has had five months and you're only 3 places lower in the table than you should be given your funds and squad. He has a transfer window looming and the rest of the season to make an impact. Stop hoping for a new manager, you're not getting one. Stop looking back at Benitez (RAFA OUT! RAFA OUT! RAFA OUT!), and fucking move on. You fickle fucking cunts.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm not the one harping on about Rafa like a broken fucking record. I haven't mentioned NUFC or any other fucking club. In short you are the cunt, not I, for having the fucking cheek to tell me what it means to support my club. CUNT OFF you sad little sack of shit.

If everyone thought like you noone could complain about anything could they? Manager sucks? Too bad - support your team! WTF is wrong with you? Are you like this with every club or just LFC?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 23, 2010)

Truxta, Liverpool fans are an embarrassment over this. tbf.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 23, 2010)

So I represent every LFC fan then? In case you didn't notice Refused accused me specifically of harping on about Rafa, of not supporting the team etc et fucking cetera. In fact I've gone out of my way to dissuade people from going on about Rafa as he's not at the club anymore.

I'm happy to agree to disagree over whether supporting your team means also having to support your manager. Just don't have the fucking cheek to tell me that leaning one way or the other makes me a bad supporter. Like you're the fucking judge and jury.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 23, 2010)

Uh huh. Liverpool fans are an embarrassment over this. It had to be said.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 23, 2010)

And you're perfectly entitled to that opinion. Do answer me this then - when exactly _is it_ fair to stop supporting the manager? When he's got you relegated? Or sometime before that? Or is it simply never the done thing?


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 23, 2010)

TruXta said:


> So you hope. Of course we'll do much better than him tho.


You reckon? Why would any manager better than him pick up that poisoned chalice? Dream on!


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 23, 2010)

TruXta said:


> And you're perfectly entitled to that opinion. Do answer me this then - when exactly _is it_ fair to stop supporting the manager? When he's got you relegated? Or sometime before that? Or is it simply never the done thing?


when the club's problems are bigger than just having the wrong manager


----------



## TruXta (Dec 23, 2010)

Leaving aside the "will a big-name manager come to LFC" question (only time will tell) - does the fact that the club has economic problems excuse or exculpate the manager? Of course not. The same for the players - it's been rocky, but they've said themselves that they can't blame their poor performances on that.

I'm not happy with the players and I'm not happy with Roy. We need new players in and a lot of dross out. We also need a new manager for the long-term and Roy was never that man, nor was he meant to be. Is saying that also not supporting the team?


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 23, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Leaving aside the "will a big-name manager come to LFC" question (only time will tell) - does the fact that the club has economic problems excuse or exculpate the manager? Of course not. The same for the players - it's been rocky, but they've said themselves that they can't blame their poor performances on that.
> 
> I'm not happy with the players and I'm not happy with Roy. We need new players in and a lot of dross out. We also need a new manager for the long-term and Roy was never that man, nor was he meant to be. Is saying that also not supporting the team?


it is supporting the team, but also misreading the situation, as Roy inherited the dross and the crap. You could turf him out, and unless NESV turn out to be utterly brilliant AND prepared to shell out shitloads on players AND manage to persuade someone as good as, say, Fergie, to come on board (and you can dump any idea of luring anyone currently managing a european top 1-0 club, and quite possibly top 20), then you'll still be right back where you started.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 23, 2010)

At least you're willing to have a rational debate about this... compared to Refused that might not say much, but cheers anyway, Streathamite. I'm cautiously optimistic about NESV, but of course it remains to be seen. I don't think we'll be seeing a spending spree in January - never the smartest time to buy, but I would be surprised if they won't spend some serious dosh in the summer.

Roy did inherit a lot of crap, but that doesn't excuse his familiar failings, like failing to win away matches with pretty much any PL team he's managed. He's a one-trick pony, simple as. It's not a bad trick, but it's not good enough either.


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 23, 2010)

actually, yes, end of summer would be the best time to reassess. UNtil then, your best hope is squeaking into the Europas.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 23, 2010)

Pretty much what I predicted at the start of this thread/season. So yeah....


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 23, 2010)

Benitez sacked by Inter and he's coming to Liverpool for Xmas.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 23, 2010)

Hodgson is pretty uninspiring so you can see why Liverpool supporters would want him moved on. Having said that I think the reaction from some has been a bit over the top - he's taken a team that had a good home record but was struggling away and floating round a bit off fourth place, into one in pretty much the same position (having had to sell one of his best players). Not great obviously but not as bad as a lot of Liverpool fans seem to be making out.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 23, 2010)

TruXta said:


> I'm not happy with the players and I'm not happy with Roy. We need new players in and a lot of dross out. We also need a new manager for the long-term and Roy was never that man, nor was he meant to be. Is saying that also not supporting the team?


 
In your current situation asking for a new manager when Roy has only had 5 months isn't supporting the team. Now isn't the time for him to have the club's supporter's on his back. He needs your support to get the team motivated and to perform. I apologise for the insults that were at you personally for the Rafa shite and bringing up irrelevant crap because clearly you don't hold those views but others on this thread do. And there don't seem to be many Liverpool fans here anymore. Shame.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 23, 2010)

Apologies accepted. And sorry that I played the man and not the ball myself. Funny how, as you say, not that many supporters on this thread, yet we're up to close to 1200 posts!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 23, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Apologies accepted. And sorry that I played the man and not the ball myself. Funny how, as you say, not that many supporters on this thread, yet we're up to close to 1200 posts!



From a neutral point of view I'd have to say that Liverpool have been the most interesting club (although not team) to watch over the last couple of years. 


Confirmed Benitez has been sacked now btw. Another few million for getting the push for him, nice work if you can get it.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 23, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> In your current situation asking for a new manager when Roy has only had 5 months isn't supporting the team. Now isn't the time for him to have the club's supporter's on his back. He needs your support to get the team motivated and to perform. I apologise for the insults that were at you personally for the Rafa shite and bringing up irrelevant crap because clearly you don't hold those views but others on this thread do. And there don't seem to be many Liverpool fans here anymore. Shame.


 
Thing about Roy is that a lot of quotes this year shows that he sees the club as essentially mid-table fare. While that may or may not be true, surely even ardent LFC-haters can see how that would get supporters - who rightly or wrongly aim higher - on his back?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 23, 2010)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> From a neutral point of view I'd have to say that Liverpool have been the most interesting club (although not team) to watch over the last couple of years.
> 
> 
> Confirmed Benitez has been sacked now btw. Another few million for getting the push for him, nice work if you can get it.


 
He's gotta be fucking loaded what with all the contract termination compensation he's got this year.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 23, 2010)

You're not thinking about the long game. You're assuming he's a stop gap. The manager needs time to shape the squad and team his own way. This season mid-table, next season Europe, season after that another place up. If you sack him in the Summer and get someone new you have the same problem. You didn't start as one of the Top 5 clubs this season. The fans need to get used to it.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 23, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> You're not thinking about the long game. You're assuming he's a stop gap. The manager needs time to shape the squad and team his own way. This season mid-table, next season Europe, season after that another place up. If you sack him in the Summer and get someone new you have the same problem. You didn't start as one of the Top 5 clubs this season. The fans need to get used to it.



His age says he's a stop gap. He's not going to be there more than a few years even if he does well.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 23, 2010)

So what? In those few years he could make you top 4 again. Then when you are top 4 and he retires, you'll be much more attractive to e.g. a Mourinho or a an Ancelotti. And on that subject, a Saudi oil merchant billionaire.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 23, 2010)

Has Hodgson ever failed as a team or national manager?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 23, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> You're not thinking about the long game. You're assuming he's a stop gap. The manager needs time to shape the squad and team his own way. This season mid-table, next season Europe, season after that another place up. If you sack him in the Summer and get someone new you have the same problem. You didn't start as one of the Top 5 clubs this season. The fans need to get used to it.


 
I don't think anyone beyond the most deluded thought we were gonna be top 4 this season. I disagree strongly that he wasn't a stop-gap option, he practically said as much himself when he started.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 23, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Has Hodgson ever failed as a team or national manager?


 
Define failure.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 23, 2010)

TruXta said:


> I don't think anyone beyond the most deluded thought we were gonna be top 4 this season. I disagree strongly that he wasn't a stop-gap option, he practically said as much himself when he started.


 
When I think stop-gap it means caretaker manager for half/one season. 4/5 years to build the club back to the top 4 might be a stopgap by some definitions I suppose. To me, that's a long term plan. And when you are Top 4 and Roy has got you there albiet after a poor first season in charge, that's the time to worry about the new manager.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 23, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> So what? In those few years he could make you top 4 again. Then when you are top 4 and he retires, you'll be much more attractive to e.g. a Mourinho or a an Ancelotti. And on that subject, a Saudi oil merchant billionaire.


 
Or you could get in a younger manager and build for the really long term. He might get them back in the top four given a couple of years but he's not going to be a Ferguson or a Wenger for them is he? Maybe there's someone out there who could be.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 23, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Define failure.


 
Eh? Have you been watching too much US tv?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 23, 2010)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Or you could get in a younger manager and build for the really long term. He might get them back in the top four given a couple of years but he's not going to be a Ferguson or a Wenger for them is he? Maybe there's someone out there who could be.


 
I'd rather see this happen tbh.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 23, 2010)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Or you could get in a younger manager and build for the really long term. He might get them back in the top four given a couple of years but he's not going to be a Ferguson or a Wenger for them is he? Maybe there's someone out there who could be.



I agree. someone like Owen Coyle. That's the sort of bold move that could distinguish Liverpool from the manager chasers like Blackburn. It's a traditional route as you say, but football is probably more conservative now it's run by the money men. Have to have an Ancelloti. Until he fucks up. Then get a Rafa. Until he...


----------



## TruXta (Dec 23, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Eh? Have you been watching too much US tv?


 
No, I just wasn't sure what you were talking about? He did alright with Switzerland, well at Fulham and in the Swedish league. That said he's hardly set the world alight, apart from last season, which looks like a fluke one-off wonder. His PL record is poor overall.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 23, 2010)

big eejit said:


> I agree. someone like Owen Coyle. That's the sort of bold move that could distinguish Liverpool from the manager chasers like Blackburn. It's a traditional route as you say, but football is probably more conservative now it's run by the money men. Have to have an Ancelloti. Until he fucks up. Then get a Rafa. Until he...


 
Chris Hughton's red army???

Things Hughton has proven he can do: shed the dross and timewasters from a team of high earners and no-marks who play their own game. Get those no-marks who've suffered 3 different regime changes to believe in themselves and play for the shirt and the fans, acquire some talent for relatively small fees in the Summer, get a team over-achieving in his first season in the EPL. 

A lot of that sounds quite familiar when looking at your situation, tbh.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 23, 2010)

TruXta said:


> No, I just wasn't sure what you were talking about? He did alright with Switzerland, well at Fulham and in the Swedish league. That said he's hardly set the world alight, apart from last season, which looks like a fluke one-off wonder. His PL record is poor overall.


 Yep, I just had a look at his Wiki entry - it seems quite balanced.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 23, 2010)

Balanced, that's putting it politely I think. Anyhoo, laters dudes.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 23, 2010)

Liverpool fans have been an embarrassment over this because they fairly obviously thought Hodgson was beneath them from the start, have given him fuck all support and decided after a whole 5 months that being sat in mid-table is an abject failure. Despite him losing one of their best players one week into the season, having their other 2 best players injured half the time and being given basically no room to maneuvre in terms of bringing in his own players and building his own team. 

So a mixture of delusions of grandeur, knee-jerk reactions and piling into a manager for things that basically aren't his fault, and lauding the guy who left you with a squad full of shit, after taking the club for several million quid.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 23, 2010)

His PL record btw: Blackburn one good season, one terrible 5 months of a season. Fulham, a club that looked odds on for relegation when he arrived, mid-table regulars for no outlay. That's not a "poor record". That's one bad season part of a season.


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 23, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Thing about Roy is that a lot of quotes this year shows that he sees the club as essentially mid-table fare. While that may or may not be true, surely even ardent LFC-haters can see how that would get supporters - who rightly or wrongly aim higher - on his back?


It may also be that he's trying to sensibly re-educate them as to expectations. he's saying, effectively; "there's a big mess to sort out here, and an equally long-term rebuilding job to do. We have a long way to go before we can be a major force in the land again, and the 80s are long gone." 
and, tbh, that's a truth someone needs to drive home.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 23, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> Chris Hughton's red army???
> 
> Things Hughton has proven he can do: shed the dross and timewasters from a team of high earners and no-marks who play their own game. Get those no-marks who've suffered 3 different regime changes to believe in themselves and play for the shirt and the fans, acquire some talent for relatively small fees in the Summer, get a team over-achieving in his first season in the EPL.
> 
> A lot of that sounds quite familiar when looking at your situation, tbh.


 
I liked what Hughton did with Toon, and it was a fucking disgrace that he got the sack. Not sure I'd want him at the club tho, I'd rather Coyle. Probably much of a muchness in fairness.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 23, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> Liverpool fans have been an embarrassment over this because they fairly obviously thought Hodgson was beneath them from the start, have given him fuck all support and decided after a whole 5 months that being sat in mid-table is an abject failure. Despite him losing one of their best players one week into the season, having their other 2 best players injured half the time and being given basically no room to maneuvre in terms of bringing in his own players and building his own team.


The players that he has brought in have been an embarrassment - Poulson and Konchesky. The football we have played, especially away from home has been terrible. It's not the fact that we've been unlucky, his tactics have got the results they deserve(is it 7 away wins out of 70 in the pl?). Looking for a draw away from home and aiming for mid-table might be acceptable at fulham, but it's not at Liverpool. 

Most liverpool fans could see past the xenophobic hype surrounding hodgson so see what he is - a journeyman manager with not a very good record used to managing in sweden, finland etc. The interviews he has given have just confirmed that he's out of his depth.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 23, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> His PL record btw: Blackburn one good season, one terrible 5 months of a season. Fulham, a club that looked odds on for relegation when he arrived, mid-table regulars for no outlay. That's not a "poor record". That's one bad season part of a season.


 
Again, look at his away record. His record is middling at best, with last season far and away his best. He'd be nowhere near the job hadn't it been for that.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 23, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Again, look at his away record. His record is middling at best, with last season far and away his best. He'd be nowhere near the job hadn't it been for that.


 
How you can get a LMA manager of the year award and not win a single away game is beyond me.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 23, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> The players that he has brought in have been an embarrassment - Poulson and Konchesky. The football we have played, especially away from home has been terrible. It's not the fact that we've been unlucky, his tactics have got the results they deserve(is it 7 away wins out of 70 in the pl?). Looking for a draw away from home and aiming for mid-table might be acceptable at fulham, but it's not at Liverpool.
> 
> Most liverpool fans could see past the xenophobic hype surrounding hodgson so see what he is - a journeyman manager with not a very good record used to managing in sweden, finland etc. The interviews he has given have just confirmed that he's out of his depth.


 
TBF he got us Meireles, which has been very good of late. Not that that was any of Roy's doing, the way he played him out the flank to start off with.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 23, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> How you can get a LMA manager of the year award and not win a single away game is beyond me.


 
He's got a pretty smile?


----------



## strung out (Dec 23, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> How you can get a LMA manager of the year award and not win a single away game is beyond me.


 
european final with an unfashionable club?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 23, 2010)

d\oh.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 24, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> The players that he has brought in have been an embarrassment - Poulson and Konchesky. The football we have played, especially away from home has been terrible. It's not the fact that we've been unlucky, his tactics have got the results they deserve(is it 7 away wins out of 70 in the pl?). Looking for a draw away from home and aiming for mid-table might be acceptable at fulham, but it's not at Liverpool.
> 
> Most liverpool fans could see past the xenophobic hype surrounding hodgson so see what he is - a journeyman manager with not a very good record used to managing in sweden, finland etc. The interviews he has given have just confirmed that he's out of his depth.



Who was he supposed to bring in, given the shambles that was LFC's finances in the Summer? Konchesky looked a decent player at Fulham, presumably because their fans weren't on his back from day one. Poulsen's career to date suggested he'd be a decent signing for you lot. 

The second part of your first para sums up why you lot are such an embarrassment. Was he playing for a draw away from home when you outplayed Spurs at WHL? Mid-table is where your last manager left you and since then you lost one of your most important players.

Five months on no budget, at a club that was a shambles when he was conducting his transfer business. You're fucking delusional if you expect better.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 24, 2010)

TruXta said:


> TBF he got us Meireles, which has been very good of late. Not that that was any of Roy's doing, the way he played him out the flank to start off with.


 
So a player he signed is playing well, and that nothing to do with him? Could it be that Meireles took a while to get going because he came from Portugal and had never played in the PL before?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 24, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Again, look at his away record. His record is middling at best, with last season far and away his best. He'd be nowhere near the job hadn't it been for that.


 
So what, his teams haven't won a lot of away games. Smaller teams tend not to win that many away games as a rule. Of the entire premier division, only 6 teams have won more than 2 away games this season (out of 9 or 10), which includes some of the freakish results Blackpool have got.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 24, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> Who was he supposed to bring in, given the shambles that was LFC's finances in the Summer? Konchesky looked a decent player at Fulham, presumably because their fans weren't on his back from day one. Poulsen's career to date suggested he'd be a decent signing for you lot.


Konchesky has never ever looked a decent player, he's a donkey, likewise Poulson, who can't even get into the team now. They are however hodgson type of players. 


Lo Siento. said:


> The second part of your first para sums up why you lot are such an embarrassment. Was he playing for a draw away from home when you outplayed Spurs at WHL? Mid-table is where your last manager left you and since then you lost one of your most important players.


That's one game, in all the other ones, whether we've been playing bottom or top table we've gone looking for a draw. The seventh place that Rafa left us in was a blip, for most of his reign we were above that. 


Lo Siento. said:


> Five months on no budget, at a club that was a shambles when he was conducting his transfer business. You're fucking delusional if you expect better.


 It wasn't a shambles, he spent plenty of money on players who were no good. I expect better than his tactics and his behaviour so far.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 24, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Konchesky has never ever looked a decent player, he's a donkey, likewise Poulson, who can't even get into the team now. They are however hodgson type of players.



Both comments are just dumb. I mean if you'd watched any of Poulsen career to date you'd recognise that he's unrecognisable from the player that was at Sevilla a few years back, who was Marca's signing of the year that and a massive influence in their UEFA Cup win.

And Konchesky. Well what were you expecting? Rafa spent a lot more money on Insua, who I saw get schooled by Jobi fucking McAnuff in the FA Cup. As a replacement, Hodgson spent a pretty insignificant amount on a left-back who isn't Paolo Maldini. But a bloke who can defend well, is experienced and can cross a ball. Given the state the club was in when Hodgson arrived it wasn't that bad a signing.



> That's one game, in all the other ones, whether we've been playing bottom or top table we've gone looking for a draw. The seventh place that Rafa left us in was a blip, for most of his reign we were above that.


If Rafa's the standard, shall we look at where he was at Christmas 2004? 
Well, after inheriting a team that actually qualified for the CL, and spending more than 40m on new players (including Liverpool success stories Djibril Cisse, Josemi, Antonio Nuñez, Fernando Morientes, Scott Carson and Mauricio Pellegrino), guess how many of HIS first 9 away games Rafa won?



> It wasn't a shambles, he spent plenty of money on players who were no good. I expect better than his tactics and his behaviour so far.


 He spent a pittance on the players that were available. How you can claim the situation at Liverpool in the summer wasn't a shambles i beyond me. People were arguing in court about who actually owned the club until what? October?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 24, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> Both comments are just dumb. I mean if you'd watched any of Poulsen career to date you'd recognise that he's unrecognisable from the player that was at Sevilla a few years back, who was Marca's signing of the year that and a massive influence in their UEFA Cup win.


 A few years back certainly. He's looked far behind the pace of the PL so far


Lo Siento. said:


> And Konchesky. Well what were you expecting? Rafa spent a lot more money on Insua, who I saw get schooled by Jobi fucking McAnuff in the FA Cup. As a replacement, Hodgson spent a pretty insignificant amount on a left-back who isn't Paolo Maldini. But a bloke who can defend well, is experienced and can cross a ball. Given the state the club was in when Hodgson arrived it wasn't that bad a signing.


 4mil and a four year deal for a 29 year old is not insignificant and it's also a lot more than was spent on Insua, who came to us as a kid.  Konchesky cannot defend well and has been embarrassed a few times already this season.


Lo Siento. said:


> If Rafa's the standard, shall we look at where he was at Christmas 2004?
> Well, after inheriting a team that actually qualified for the CL, and spending more than 40m on new players (including Liverpool success stories Djibril Cisse, Josemi, Antonio Nuñez, Fernando Morientes, Scott Carson and Mauricio Pellegrino), guess how many of HIS first 9 away games Rafa won?


 Cisse wasn't a Benetiz buy, Morientes didn't get bought until January, Pellegrino was a free who didn't work out, Carson was all of 750k and went on the make an engerland appearence - did you forget Xabi Alonso or Garcia btw?. Benetiz was also coming to a new league - Woy doesn't have that excuse. Don't forget Benetiz also had the CL qualifying round and group stage to get through before he went on to win it, could you see woy doing that?



> He spent a pittance on the players that were available. How you can claim the situation at Liverpool in the summer wasn't a shambles i beyond me. People were arguing in court about who actually owned the club until what? October?


He still had money to spend and he didn't do a good job, the owners agree, that's why they've got in Comolli.


----------



## i_got_poison (Dec 24, 2010)

i've wanted hiddink from the beginning and i still want him. talk of benitez returning is just that, talk.
as much as i think roy is out of his depth, i hate benitez and would rather roy stay where he is, than entertain the
thought of benitez coming back.

hiddink is on everyone's radar so i doubt he'll come to us. martinez is still a name i like, despite wigan's league position.
di matteo looks like a future great who clearly has west brom playing fantastic stuff. although if i was to pick a 'far out' (didn't see that coming)
candidate, it would be ian holloway.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 24, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> A few years back certainly. He's looked far behind the pace of the PL so far
> 4mil and a four year deal for a 29 year old is not insignificant and it's also a lot more than was spent on Insua, who came to us as a kid.



7m was it for Dossena as well? 



> Konchesky cannot defend well and has been embarrassed a few times already this season.


Was alright defensively in other teams. Where the loyal supporters weren't making him a scapegoat and getting on his back.



> - Woy doesn't have that excuse. Don't forget Benetiz also had the CL qualifying round and group stage to get through before he went on to win it, could you see woy doing that?



Roy never going to have the opportunity, as unlike Houllier, Benitez didn't leave the team in a champions league spot. Total double standard there btw. Benitez being a foreigner gives him a pass on an average start to his first season, but Roy's supposed lack of experience at a big club makes him "out of his depth" and therefore he should be immediatedly fired.  



> He still had money to spend and he didn't do a good job, the owners agree, that's why they've got in Comolli.


He bought 3 players to the club. One left-back for 3-4m, one midfielder for 4.5m and one other midfielder for 11.5m. The latter is a good signing. The first two are cheap, make-do signings. Can you tell me players you'd rather have who moved for the same money?


----------



## Dandred (Dec 25, 2010)

Can any of the people so fanatically backing Roy honestly say they would welcome him at their club? 

Benitez had an unlucky last season at Liverpool, but also that was at least half his fault. 

I'm not sure that I would like to have him back..........but he would be better than Roy.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 25, 2010)

Dandred said:


> Can any of the people so fanatically backing Roy honestly say they would welcome him at their club?
> 
> Benitez had an unlucky last season at Liverpool, but also that was at least half his fault.
> 
> I'm not sure that I would like to have him back..........but he would be better than Roy.


yup. My club is managed by Roy Keane.

(Most fans, unless they're happy with their current manager, would be pretty pleased with appointing Hodgson as their manager. Arsenal, Man U, Citeh and Chelsea, probably not. But you aren't in their league any more)


----------



## Dandred (Dec 25, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> yup. My club is managed by Roy Keane.


 

I'd swap.


----------



## strung out (Dec 25, 2010)

i'd love it if liverpool appointed roy keane


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 25, 2010)

Dandred said:


> I'd swap.


 
you're an idiot then.


----------



## stupid kid (Dec 25, 2010)

i_got_poison said:


> i've wanted hiddink from the beginning and i still want him. talk of benitez returning is just that, talk.
> as much as i think roy is out of his depth, i hate benitez and would rather roy stay where he is, than entertain the
> thought of benitez coming back.
> 
> ...


 
Why would Hiddink go to Liverpool?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 25, 2010)

stupid kid said:


> Why would Hiddink go to Liverpool?


 
You don't get it. This isn't about reality world. This is the world in which Liverpool can buy Ashley Cole for 4m, then follow it up with signing Sergio Busquets for another 4.5m. And obviously where world class managers go to work for midtable clubs with massive debts.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 26, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> So a player he signed is playing well, and that nothing to do with him? Could it be that Meireles took a while to get going because he came from Portugal and had never played in the PL before?


 
The thing is upon buying him he said "I don't know him well enough to know where to play him" about a player who had always played center mid. So he starts out playing him out wide to no effect whatsoever. Then somehow sense penetrates and he's played centrally with Lucas and he's (predictably) ace, whereupon Roy does a funny face like "gee whiz I never knew he could". That one in particular did not inspire confidence.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 26, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> you're an idiot then.


 
As bad as Roy Keane maybe, that doesn't get away from Roy not being the right man for Liverpool. Not now, not ever.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 26, 2010)

Dandred said:


> As bad as Roy Keane maybe, that doesn't get away from Roy not being the right man for Liverpool. Not now, not ever.


You actually think there's a comparison worth making is evidence that you're no the sharpest.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 26, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> You actually think there's a comparison worth making is evidence that you're no the sharpest.



When I said I swap I was just taking the piss......

Now, I think you care I little too much about LFC.....

Roy simply isn't good enough, that will be shown in the not too distant future.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 27, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> You don't get it. This isn't about reality world. This is the world in which Liverpool can buy Ashley Cole for 4m, then follow it up with signing Sergio Busquets for another 4.5m. And obviously where world class managers go to work for midtable clubs with massive debts.


Actually, we don't have massive debts. The debt that we were in was down to the previous owners, that has now been removed and finishing 7th for one season doesn't make us a mid-table club.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 27, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> 7m was it for Dossena as well?


 Is alright in Italy, didn't work out over here.


Lo Siento. said:


> Was alright defensively in other teams. Where the loyal supporters weren't making him a scapegoat and getting on his back.


Is that why he's been shunted around the lower reaches of the prem?. I don't think anyones making him a scapegoat, he's just not good enough.



Lo Siento. said:


> Roy never going to have the opportunity, as unlike Houllier, Benitez didn't leave the team in a champions league spot. Total double standard there btw. Benitez being a foreigner gives him a pass on an average start to his first season, but Roy's supposed lack of experience at a big club makes him "out of his depth" and therefore he should be immediatedly fired.


I don't think it's his lack of experience, I just don't think he's capable of moving the team on to climb back up the table, keep the likes of fulham up - by all means, but it's a different thing to what we're trying to do.


Lo Siento. said:


> He bought 3 players to the club. One left-back for 3-4m, one midfielder for 4.5m and one other midfielder for 11.5m. The latter is a good signing. The first two are cheap, make-do signings. Can you tell me players you'd rather have who moved for the same money?



I think they were players he wanted at the club, his type of players, played for him previously. Of course I can criticise them without having to come up with an alternative - that's just silly.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 28, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Actually, we don't have massive debts. The debt that we were in was down to the previous owners, that has now been removed and finishing 7th for one season doesn't make us a mid-table club.


 
Oh, where do you think you'll finish this season then? Ahead of City, and Spurs? What about Bolton and Newcastle?


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 28, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Oh, where do you think you'll finish this season then? Ahead of City, and Spurs? What about Bolton and Newcastle?




Or Sunderland??

They *might* finish above Chelsea, but that depends on Chelsea


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 28, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Oh, where do you think you'll finish this season then? Ahead of City, and Spurs? What about Bolton and Newcastle?


 
Woy would be happy with bottom half.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 28, 2010)

R.I.P. Avi Cohen.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 28, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Actually, we don't have massive debts. The debt that we were in was down to the previous owners, that has now been removed and finishing 7th for one season doesn't make us a mid-table club.


 
last I heard, the present owners said they weren't guaranteeing to run the club debt free, and stated they weren't looking to splash the cash. In any case, it was the situation when Roy took over.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 28, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Is alright in Italy, didn't work out over here.


double standard, again. Poulsen not being suited to the prem = evidence of Roy's incompetence. Dossena just didn't work out.



> Is that why he's been shunted around the lower reaches of the prem?. I don't think anyones making him a scapegoat, he's just not good enough.


See this is where the "who else" argument comes back in. See, Roy needed a left-back, Pool didn't have one, he didn't have 20m to go splash on Glen Johnson D), so he got someone in to do a job for him. 



> I don't think it's his lack of experience, I just don't think he's capable of moving the team on to climb back up the table, keep the likes of fulham up - by all means, but it's a different thing to what we're trying to do.


Well he was capable of doing in Italy (got a mid-table Inter up to third) and Blackburn first season had them finished higher than Benitez's Lpool did last year. Give him a chance. 



> I think they were players he wanted at the club, his type of players, played for him previously. Of course I can criticise them without having to come up with an alternative - that's just silly.


 
It's really not silly. It's just exposing how unrealistic your expectations are.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 28, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> double standard, again. Poulsen not being suited to the prem = evidence of Roy's incompetence. Dossena just didn't work out.



And Aquilani? What's the scouse line on him? Unlucky with injuries or something?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 28, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> double standard, again. Poulsen not being suited to the prem = evidence of Roy's incompetence. Dossena just didn't work out.


Poulsen was someone who woy had worked with in the past, not an unknown quantity. He would possibly have done ok at the likes of fulham, but not liverpool.



Lo Siento. said:


> See this is where the "who else" argument comes back in. See, Roy needed a left-back, Pool didn't have one, he didn't have 20m to go splash on Glen Johnson D), so he got someone in to do a job for him.


We already had a left back, Insua. He got someone in who isn't any better and certainly will have no resale value. 



Lo Siento. said:


> Well he was capable of doing in Italy (got a mid-table Inter up to third) and Blackburn first season had them finished higher than Benitez's Lpool did last year. Give him a chance.


He was sacked from Inter 15 years ago and as for blackburn:

As Hodgson later explained, Blackburn's owner gave him the chance to resign honourably, but he refused to do so, leaving the club with no option but to sack him: "To Blackburn's honour, Jack Walker wanted me to resign, he wanted to still pay for the rest of my contract. He said, 'Why don't you resign? You've had enough, it's not working out.' I refused to do that, arrogant of course as I was in those days. I thought if they stuck with me I'd save them from relegation. I do think that the players were very much still with me, so I couldn't resign because that would be a suggestion that in some way I was doing something or something was happening which I didn't see to be the case or the truth. I gave him no choice but to sack me"




> It's really not silly. It's just exposing how unrealistic your expectations are.


Unrealistic expectations of finishing high up the table given that we've spent however many years there?. Unrealistic expectations of beating blackpool, stoke, wigan, sunderland, the bitters?. Why is that unrealistic?


----------



## i_got_poison (Dec 28, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> And Aquilani? What's the scouse line on him? Unlucky with injuries or something?



benitez should've never have brought him in the first place. but in buying him and leaving him out of the first team when he was finally fit
was unforgivable. 

mark hughes has just ended a 27 game winless streak at fulham. which should tell you all you need to know about roy hodgson.


----------



## Voley (Dec 28, 2010)

Sad news about Avi Cohen:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-12086368


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 28, 2010)

NVP said:


> Sad news about Avi Cohen:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-12086368


 
Yeah, I posted that post 1243, but forgot to put the link.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 28, 2010)

Don't worry fellas, the answer to your prayers is here! http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...Steven-Gerrard--discuss-Liverpool-return.html


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 28, 2010)

R.I.P. Avi


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 28, 2010)

Big Gunz said:


> Don't worry fellas, the answer to your prayers is here! http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...Steven-Gerrard--discuss-Liverpool-return.html



Because we believe The Mail.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 28, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Poulsen was someone who woy had worked with in the past, not an unknown quantity. He would possibly have done ok at the likes of fulham, but not liverpool.



Poulsen's got a lot more pedigree at the top level than Dossena did or has. 



> We already had a left back, Insua. He got someone in who isn't any better and certainly will have no resale value.



what like, say, selling Arbeloa and getting in Glen Johnson for 3 times the price? Insua, who got schooled by Jobi McAnuff. I'd take an experienced premier league pro over Insua any day.



> Unrealistic expectations of finishing high up the table given that we've spent however many years there?. Unrealistic expectations of beating blackpool, stoke, wigan, sunderland, the bitters?. Why is that unrealistic?



Unrealistic expectations that you pay peanuts and get Zidane. Unrealistic expectations that a club who finished 7th last year, that spent the summer in a state of utter chaos, that lost one of their 3 remaining top class players at no days notice a week into the season, could expect to aim any higher than 7th again.


----------



## strung out (Dec 28, 2010)

i_got_poison said:


> mark hughes has just ended a 27 game winless streak at fulham. which should tell you all you need to know about roy hodgson.


 
what?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 28, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> Poulsen's got a lot more pedigree at the top level than Dossena did or has.


I'd love to see it.




Lo Siento. said:


> what like, say, selling Arbeloa and getting in Glen Johnson for 3 times the price? Insua, who got schooled by Jobi McAnuff. I'd take an experienced premier league pro over Insua any day.


Arbeloa wanted to leave and go back to Real madrid, Unfortunately johnson was much more expensive because he is english. Stick around and you will see Konchesky "schooled" by plenty of players, there is a reason he has been stuck around the bottom of the prem, despite being english.






Lo Siento. said:


> Unrealistic expectations that you pay peanuts and get Zidane. Unrealistic expectations that a club who finished 7th last year, that spent the summer in a state of utter chaos, that lost one of their 3 remaining top class players at no days notice a week into the season, could expect to aim any higher than 7th again.


I never expected us to get zidane, but I don't want woy turning us into fulham and with Commoli taking over transfers hopefully there won't be any more donkeys coming in.

Finishing seventh last year was a blip and with the right manager there is no reason why we shouldn't finish above that. But we won't do - ever - with the tactics and the management that we have had this year.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 28, 2010)

strung out said:


> what?


 
obviously Mark Hughes' Fulham looking much better than Hodgson's.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 28, 2010)

strung out said:


> what?


 
He meant away wins. i thought small clubs never win away?


----------



## strung out (Dec 28, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> He meant away wins. i thought small clubs never win away?


 
so the fact mark hughes has just won his first away match in nine tells you everything you need to know about roy hodgson? okaaaay...


----------



## strung out (Dec 28, 2010)

you do realise that if you win your games in hand, you'll be the same place in the league where your beloved rafa left you?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 28, 2010)

strung out said:


> so the fact mark hughes has just won his first away match in nine tells you everything you need to know about roy hodgson? okaaaay...


He won one when hodgson never won any in a season and a bit?. It tells you something certainly.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 28, 2010)

strung out said:


> you do realise that if you win your games in hand, you'll be the same place in the league where your beloved rafa left you?


Having played and not beaten blackpool, stoke, wigan, sunderland, the bitters, newcastle?....


----------



## strung out (Dec 28, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Having played and not beaten blackpool, stoke, wigan, sunderland, the bitters, newcastle?....


 
rafa managed to draw or lose to fulham (home and away, lol), birmingham, hull, portsmouth, stoke, sunderland and wigan last season. what's your point?


----------



## i_got_poison (Dec 28, 2010)

strung out said:


> you do realise that if you win your games in hand, you'll be the same place in the league where your beloved rafa left you?



don't try and be clever, it don't suit you


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 28, 2010)

strung out said:


> rafa managed to draw or lose to fulham (home and away, lol), birmingham, hull, portsmouth, stoke, sunderland and wigan last season. what's your point?


We are already down on the corresponding fixtures from last season, and hodgson doesn't have the CL to worry about.


----------



## strung out (Dec 28, 2010)

i know, he's only had the UEFA cup to worry about instead. he shoud really be thanking rafa, if anything.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 28, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> I'd love to see it.


You might not do. Just like Dossena was terrible for you lot. That's football sometimes. 



> Arbeloa wanted to leave and go back to Real madrid, Unfortunately johnson was much more expensive because he is english. Stick around and you will see Konchesky "schooled" by plenty of players, there is a reason he has been stuck around the bottom of the prem, despite being english.


 Been watching football forr a while, and never seen Konchesky left on the seat of his pants half a dozen times by a league 1 winger.



> I never expected us to get zidane, but I don't want woy turning us into fulham and with Commoli taking over transfers hopefully there won't be any more donkeys coming in.



What did you expect then? For 4.5m? What kind of midfielder was your expectation?



> Finishing seventh last year was a blip and with the right manager there is no reason why we shouldn't finish above that. But we won't do - ever - with the tactics and the management that we have had this year.


 
It wasn't a blip, you deluded muppet. It reflects the actual quality of your players. How many of your squad would Harry Redknapp take off you? Maybe 3 players? And Mancini? Maybe 2?


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 28, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> It wasn't a blip, you deluded muppet. It reflects the actual quality of your players. How many of your squad would Harry Redknapp take off you? Maybe 3 players? And Mancini? Maybe 2?



Which 2? Torres is a risk and Dzeko would probably be cheaper anyway.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 28, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> It wasn't a blip, you deluded muppet. It reflects the actual quality of your players. How many of your squad would Harry Redknapp take off you? Maybe 3 players? And Mancini? Maybe 2?


So we normally finish around seventh?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 28, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> So we normally finish around seventh?



What about "normally"? Your team has got weaker from consistent under investment and daft signings (by Benitez mainly, but a few by Hodgson) over the past few seasons. Look at the team you've got (and had in the summer), you deluded muppet.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 28, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Which 2? Torres is a risk and Dzeko would probably be cheaper anyway.


 
Ok, maybe he'd rather spend the money on someone else. But in his current squad he'd take Torres and Gerrard.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 28, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> What about "normally"? Your team has got weaker from consistent under investment and daft signings (by Benitez mainly, but a few by Hodgson) over the past few seasons. Look at the team you've got (and had in the summer), you deluded muppet.


 I think the tactics and management have let us down this season - what's so difficult about that to understand?. Have a look at our performance away to the bitters for example.


----------



## strung out (Dec 28, 2010)

interestingly, with not much money and a poor squad, hodgson managed to stabilise/save fulham in his first season, qualify for europe in his second season, and reach a european final in his third season. the fact you're writing him off, claiming he's not up to the job, after 5 months is hilarious.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 28, 2010)

With all due respect, rangers got to a "european final", nobody gives a fuck about the uefa cup.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 28, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> I think the tactics and management have let us down this season - what's so difficult about that to understand?. Have a look at our performance away to the bitters for example.


 
it's not difficult to understand why you might be dissatisfied at the moment. That you want to off the manager after 5 months in difficult circumstances is an embarrassment.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 28, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Woy would be happy with bottom half.


 
I don't believe he would.

I also don't really believe you're a bottom half side, though.


----------



## strung out (Dec 28, 2010)

bottom half fans though


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 28, 2010)

strung out said:


> bottom half fans though




GOAL!!!!


----------



## big eejit (Dec 29, 2010)

Relegation 6 pointer tonight.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/dec/29/premier-league-liverpool-wolves-live


----------



## strung out (Dec 29, 2010)

1-0 wolves!


----------



## big eejit (Dec 29, 2010)

Shall I start the 'bookies have stopped taking bets' rumour or will someone else?


----------



## bendeus (Dec 29, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Shall I start the 'bookies have stopped taking bets' rumour or will someone else?


 
on the BBC ticker now:



> From Aarfy_Aardvark on 606: "Seems like some bookies have stopped taking bets on Woy to be given the sack in the morning..."


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 29, 2010)

Ahahaha! Big Sam is on the way!

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Deareg (Dec 29, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> Ahahaha! Big Sam is on the way!
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


 
Would you really inflict Liverpool on big Sam?


----------



## Voley (Dec 29, 2010)

Christ.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 29, 2010)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.

AH HA
HA
HA
HA
HA

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Fiended*** (Dec 29, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


 
Ha


----------



## Voley (Dec 29, 2010)

Even I've gotta concede it is quite funny now.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 29, 2010)

Even as a West Ham I was cheering Wolves tonite!! Haha!


----------



## tommers (Dec 29, 2010)

fucking hell liverpool!  Can you not do anything right?  Anything at all?  Fuck you.  Fuck you all.


----------



## Brubricker (Dec 29, 2010)

relegation?


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 29, 2010)

Wolves have had only one away point all season before tonight


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 29, 2010)

no sam I hopes... king kenny would do rightly for the rest of the season.. would slip in seamlessly...


----------



## tommers (Dec 29, 2010)

> Wolves have had only one away point all season before tonight



you lot can't talk either.  2-2 against fucking wigan?!?!  10 man wigan?!?  Jesus Christ, what do we have to do?


----------



## big eejit (Dec 29, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> no sam I hopes... king kenny would do rightly for the rest of the season.. would slip in seamlessly...



I thought you lot liked Dalglish. Liverpool are destined to be mid table (if not worse) for a while - whoever's managing them. If Dalglish takes over he'll be off within a year with the hate that Hodgson's taking now ringing in his ears. 

Dalglish seems like a decent bloke. Don't wish the Liverpool job on him.


----------



## Roonster (Dec 29, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> no sam I hopes... king kenny would do rightly for the rest of the season.. would slip in seamlessly...


"king kenny"..do you mean the bloke who got the sack from he's last 3 clubs?


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 29, 2010)

tommers said:


> you lot can't talk either


 Yeah but we're not talking about "you lot" are we? Im sure you lot would give your right testicle for Liverpool to be in Arsenal's position atm


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 29, 2010)

When Big Sam relegates youse, and Houllier relegates Villa I will LAUGH MY FUCKING HEAD OFF.


----------



## tommers (Dec 30, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> Yeah but we're not talking about "you lot" are we? Im sure you lot would give your right testicle for Liverpool to be in Arsenal's position atm





I'm not sure we care either way to be honest.  Certainly not worth losing a testicle over.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 30, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> Yeah but we're not talking about "you lot" are we? Im sure you lot would give your right testicle for Liverpool to be in Arsenal's position atm


 
Has tommers changed clubs, then?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 30, 2010)

Allardyce, Allardyce, Allardyce...


----------



## kained&able (Dec 30, 2010)

i hate liverpool. how the hell can you lose to wolves. Tossers the lot of ya.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 30, 2010)

It was a tremendous performance by Wolves tbf. 

Liverpool won't get anywhere until they off Gerrard, and they won't off Gerrard.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 30, 2010)

Just seen the results, had abit of a laugh.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 30, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Allardyce, Allardyce, Allardyce...



Looks like Martin O'Neill is flavour of the day. Expect such stalwarts as Richard Dunne and Stephen "Superman" Ireland.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 30, 2010)

Liverpool are soo far gone I can't even be bothered to mock them.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 30, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Liverpool are soo far gone I can't even be bothered to mock them.


 
For once I agree with you.



We are fucked. 

Please end this season.......


----------



## marshall (Dec 30, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> It was a tremendous performance by Wolves tbf.
> 
> Liverpool won't get anywhere until they off Gerrard, and they won't off Gerrard.


 
They should off Gerrard and Torres, shocking attitude, pair of sulkers, past their best. Get what you can and start again.


----------



## i_got_poison (Dec 30, 2010)

who was the poster who said hodgson wasn't out of his depth and needed more time?

roy won't be at anfield much longer.


----------



## StanSmith (Dec 30, 2010)

I am still celebrating, we were bostin last night


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 31, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> it's not difficult to understand why you might be dissatisfied at the moment. That you want to off the manager after 5 months in difficult circumstances is an embarrassment.


 


strung out said:


> interestingly, with not much money and a poor squad, hodgson managed to stabilise/save fulham in his first season, qualify for europe in his second season, and reach a european final in his third season. the fact you're writing him off, claiming he's not up to the job, after 5 months is hilarious.


 
Hodgson for England


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 31, 2010)

Dandred said:


> For once I agree with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poor Dandred, whatever happened to that wide-eyed optimism of only just over a year ago..... How times change....


----------



## Dandred (Dec 31, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Poor Dandred, whatever happened to that wide-eyed optimism of only just over a year ago.....



Roy Hodgson.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 31, 2010)

Yep, it's a cracking squad. It's all Hodgson's fault.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 31, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Yep, it's a cracking squad. It's all Hodgson's fault.



Yeah Ferguson, Mancini and Wenger are waiting with open chequebooks to snap up some dissatisfied stars. 

Seriously apart from Reina at Man Utd or Arsenal I doubt any of the top teams would consider any of that shower. Torres looks about as good as Adebayor these days.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 31, 2010)

Glen Johnson at £17.5 mill plus £half a mill a month in wages is a stand out for a club that had, at that time, the same income as Tottenham. Utter financial lunacy.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 31, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Yep, it's a cracking squad. It's all Hodgson's fault.


 
When he leaves I will be expecting you to claim him as your next manager.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 31, 2010)

Apparently Rooney's looking for a management job. Wants to start with a lower division club when he retires in a few years, so if you appoint someone temp like Dalglish until then.....

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/dec/31/wayne-rooney-manchester-united


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 31, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Yep, it's a cracking squad. It's all Hodgson's fault.


 
8 of the players there played when we beat Real 4-0.In the loss to Blackpool, all 10 outfield starters for Liverpool were capped internationals who had received playing time in the most recent World Cup (as were two of the three substitutes used that day

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...30/hodgson.liverpool/index.html#ixzz19ixAArET


----------



## strung out (Dec 31, 2010)

why were these international players so shit for benitez then?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 31, 2010)

strung out said:


> why were these international players so shit for benitez then?


 
They weren't, the owners haven't even bothered to give woy the vote of confidence - apparently the search is already on


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 31, 2010)

My ideal situation... kenny takes the reins with Martin O'Neill hovering in the background until he takes over, when Kenny moves into the boardroom... I reckon they should have a bond through their Celtic connections...


----------



## strung out (Dec 31, 2010)

yep, that could have some good comedy potential i reckon.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 31, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Hodgson for England


 
you brought this on yourselves. You were too big be just top four, so you celebrated when the yanks came. You were too big for Roy so you got on their backs. He'll be sacked, and you'll get someone else daft (Kenny? LOL) and you'll get even worse. Newcastle syndrome. It's funny to watch.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 1, 2011)

"Kenny takes the reigns"

How many years is it since he managed in top flight, again?


----------



## agricola (Jan 1, 2011)

While Woy will inevitably be sacked, he was clearly correct when he pointed to the lack of support he has recieved from the fans - and as I said earlier any manager who is appointed (who isnt Benitez, of course) and who doesnt immediately turn this around and gets them back into the Champions League will be subject to the same treatment, just as Yanks II will be the targets of abuse if they dont spend an appropriate amount of money on flashy buys.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 1, 2011)

agricola said:


> While Woy will inevitably be sacked, he was clearly correct when he pointed to the lack of support he has recieved from the fans - and as I said earlier any manager who is appointed (who isnt Benitez, of course) and who doesnt immediately turn this around and gets them back into the Champions League will be subject to the same treatment, just as Yanks II will be the targets of abuse if they dont spend an appropriate amount of money on flashy buys.


 
Total agreement.Games up for Roy. But Liverpool looks like a reputation-wrecker at the moment. No-one with any sense will touch it with a barge pole


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 1, 2011)

Almost glad Bolton have scored, if it hastens Roy's exit. He's too nice, and not a good fit. "Judge me after 10 games", he said, & I did. He's had a lot more than that, now, and I've had enough of him and his attitude.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 1, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Almost glad Bolton have scored, if it hastens Roy's exit. He's too nice, and not a good fit. "Judge me after 10 games", he said, & I did. He's had a lot more than that, now, and I've had enough of him and his attitude.


 
I've never liked him. 

Looks like we will win. 

Honestly I'd rather we lost so Roy can fuck off. 

Never felt like this before in 23 years of support.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 1, 2011)

Dandred said:


> I've never liked him.
> 
> Looks like we will win.
> 
> ...



Me too. I've been a fan since Kenny joined as a player in 1977. I was prepared to give him a chance - I met him & I think he's a gentleman and a nice guy - but that's the problem. SAF never gave a fuck what anyone thought of him. Neither did Rafa, flawed though he was in some ways.

Who to bring in, though?


----------



## Dandred (Jan 1, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Who to bring in, though?


 
I said a few pages back Owen Coyle......but it's to late for him to join us. 

To be honest i don't have a clue. Kenny is too far out of the game, I can't think of anyone really.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 1, 2011)

what, no one celebrating your last minute winner?!


----------



## strung out (Jan 1, 2011)

Dandred said:


> Honestly I'd rather we lost so Roy can fuck off.


 
.


----------



## denniseagle (Jan 1, 2011)

Really really pissed off!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ladbrookes were offering 200/1 for a liverpool win and I thought long and hard  whether to have a £10 punt just for the hell of it and thought sod it and went to the pub instead.
Joe Cole has done sod all this season and only goes and scores in the last minute .............................. bollock bastarding cockney git, bet he does fuck all for the reat of the season now just you watch.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 1, 2011)

200/1 for a home win? At what point? I don't believe you'd get that if they were 2-0 down going into injury time.


----------



## denniseagle (Jan 2, 2011)

at 1.30 pm in the window of ladbrookes southgate street gloucester list of odds for todays games  liverpool were at the bottom at 200/1 to win


----------



## strung out (Jan 2, 2011)

i think you misread


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 2, 2011)

denniseagle said:


> at 1.30 pm in the window of ladbrookes southgate street gloucester list of odds for todays games  liverpool were at the bottom at 200/1 to win



They might be about that to win the Premier League as a whole I suppose. You'd never get that for a one-off match whoever were playing. 

Liverpool would have been favourites to beat Bolton today I'm sure regardless of their dodgy form. They've still won most of their home games.

ETA: Yes just checked and Ladbrokes will do you 200-1 on Liverpool winning the title.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 2, 2011)

yeah. If I saw 200-1 on virtual any game, any two horse race at all, I'd stick money on. You thought you saw Liverpool to win a home match at 200-1 and then said sod it and went to the pub !


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 2, 2011)

Good article : http://www.independent.ie/sport/soccer/grumbling-on-towards-an-inevitable-conclusion-2480857.html



> Hodgson's appointment was the most calamitous of all. In six months, he has dragged Liverpool into a relegation battle and, in his own way, remodelled the club in his image.
> 
> If part of his job specification was to shatter the expectations at Liverpool Football Club, then he can walk away with his head held high


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 2, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Good article : http://www.independent.ie/sport/soccer/grumbling-on-towards-an-inevitable-conclusion-2480857.html


 


> Last Wednesday night, Liverpool fans demonstrated that these men know nothing about Liverpool Football Club and its otherness.





Your football club is hilarious.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 2, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> Your football club is hilarious.


 
We are aware that our club isn't doing so well.......

Your constant replies to this thread are tedious and inane. 

Come back when, as you so wished, Roy Hodgson is your manager.


----------



## agricola (Jan 2, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Good article : http://www.independent.ie/sport/soccer/grumbling-on-towards-an-inevitable-conclusion-2480857.html


 
That is nothing more than the rehashed and by now familar fairy story of a good manager ruined by everyone and everything else in the world conspiring against him, which of course either misleadingly acknowledges or forgets to mention his many and varied misdeeds which have played a massive role in leading the RS to their current position.  I agree that Hodgson isnt good enough for Liverpool - though given the mess that was left behind, I cant think of that many managers who would be.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 2, 2011)

unnecessary.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 2, 2011)

Dandred said:


> We are aware that our club isn't doing so well.......
> 
> Your constant replies to this thread are tedious and inane.
> 
> Come back when, as you so wished, Roy Hodgson is your manager.


 
Can't expect people not to comment on the hilarity that is your football club. Not sure this is exactly a forum for nane (!?) contributions in any case.


----------



## mack (Jan 5, 2011)

Hodgeson sacked by midnight.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 5, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> it's not difficult to understand why you might be dissatisfied at the moment. That you want to off the manager after 5 months in difficult circumstances is an embarrassment.


...


----------



## strung out (Jan 5, 2011)

he's still right you know. unfortunately (or fortunately, for those of us who can't stand liverpool), hodgson is starting to crack under the pressure of your expectations and criticism.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 5, 2011)

strung out said:


> he's still right you know. unfortunately (or fortunately, for those of us who can't stand liverpool), hodgson is starting to crack under the pressure of your expectations and criticism.


 
hodgson is starting to crack because he's doing a job he's not up to.


----------



## strung out (Jan 5, 2011)

i'm starting to think no-one would be up to the job the liverpool fans epect their manager to do.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 5, 2011)

strung out said:


> i'm starting to think no-one would be up to the job the liverpool fans epect their manager to do.


 
Get them playing better than we did tonight or against wolves?. The players look clueless and it's his fault.


----------



## strung out (Jan 5, 2011)

it is funny though


----------



## big eejit (Jan 5, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Get them playing better than we did tonight or against wolves?. The players look clueless and it's his fault.


 
Cos footballers don't know how to win a footy match unless the manager tells them how. Cos they haven't been doing it since they could walk.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 5, 2011)

The players bar a couple are not good enough simple as that, the manager isn't great though can't see many Liverpool players walking into any of the top 10 teams....I almost feel sorry for them, then I laugh


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 5, 2011)

big eejit said:


> Cos footballers don't know how to win a footy match unless the manager tells them how. Cos they haven't been doing it since they could walk.


 
He's responsible for the tactics and they're not working time and time again...


----------



## strung out (Jan 5, 2011)

still not actually doing that much worse than rafa though


----------



## spartacus mills (Jan 5, 2011)

mack said:


> Hodgeson sacked by midnight.


 
By full-time the way it's going...


----------



## big eejit (Jan 5, 2011)

Bring back Rafa. I miss him.


----------



## magneze (Jan 5, 2011)

3-0  Oh deary me.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 5, 2011)

Christ they are having a horrible season!  It makes me want to cry.


----------



## strung out (Jan 5, 2011)

with laughter?


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 5, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> hodgson is starting to crack because he's doing a job he's not up to.


 

He just missed a penalty too.

Oops that was your favourite son Gerrard.


----------



## strung out (Jan 5, 2011)

saint gerrard missed it on purpose to get hodgson out i expect


----------



## big eejit (Jan 5, 2011)

strung out said:


> saint gerrard missed it on purpose to get hodgson out i expect


 
He'd probably have scored if Hodgson was using the right penalty tactics.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 5, 2011)

The odds on Houllier, Ancelotti and Hodgson all getting the thumb tack in the next couple of days?


----------



## Sunray (Jan 6, 2011)

That was a shambles.

I like him but there is a world of difference staying in the PL to being at the top which is the difference between Fulham and Liverpool.  It appears that he has stepped out of his depth, certainly at the moment. I can't see him staying much longer, but I am one of those that says that given time he will come good.  

If nothing else stop the goals going in for fuck sake, way too many conceded.

Hard to imagine that 18 months ago, Liverpool were finishing second.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 6, 2011)

Sources telling me Roy is out. Rejoice you pathetic wankers.


----------



## agricola (Jan 6, 2011)

That was remarkably abject, but it does neatly show the deficiencies of the RS and why they are in the predicament that they are in.  

Yes, Hodgson has clearly performed unacceptably, his tactics are frequently questionable, his results thus far have been mostly shit and he demonstrably cannot get the best out of the majority of the squad at the club.  On the other hand, as has been pointed out 9 of the starting XI against Blackburn were inherited from Benitez (as were all of the subs), and for all the questions about whether Konchesky is "a Liverpool player" there should be similar questions about whether (for example) Kyrgiakos, Johnson, Babel, Maxi or N'Gog are either.  I think its a foregone conclusion that Hodgson will (and should) be sacked immediately, but the problems facing his successor will be absolutely immense and they are not the sort of problems you can solve with a caretaker appointment.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 6, 2011)

DIRECTORS at Liverpool FC have booked Roy Hodgson a special holiday to Switzerland to thank him for all his hard work.


----------



## magneze (Jan 6, 2011)

"Liverpool owners consider Hodgson's future"
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/9343626.stm

Looks like he's toast.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 6, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Sources telling me Roy is out. Rejoice you pathetic wankers.



Are you a Newcastle fan, Refused?


----------



## happie chappie (Jan 6, 2011)

Is it too late to gloat, or too early?

Hope and against hope, fingers crossed, lucky rabbit’s foot grasped, on the lookout for a four-leafed clover and eyes peeled for two magpies etc etc etc the fuckers will be relegated. 

Not too sure if I want them down by Easter (bird in the hand) or on the last minute of the last day of the season (agony drawn out as long as possible).


----------



## Sunray (Jan 6, 2011)

Who do you replace him with?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 6, 2011)

Big Sam.


----------



## g force (Jan 6, 2011)

Well they've missed out on Rijkaard now and he could have done a decent job. Limited options - can't see O'Neill wanting it, or even being considered.


----------



## happie chappie (Jan 6, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Who do you replace him with?



Coco the Clown hasn't had much work on recently but if they're looking for a manager and an assistant Cannon and Ball are due to finish the pantomime season soon so the Scousers could be spoilt for choice.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 6, 2011)

roy evans


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 6, 2011)

As long as you stay away from Sven, then I'm fine with it. 

You'll laugh, I'm sure, but Sven is fucking gold  Leicester pre-Sven were bottom of the league, based on form since Sven took over Leicester are top of the league.


----------



## agricola (Jan 6, 2011)

g force said:


> Well they've missed out on Rijkaard now and he could have done a decent job. Limited options - can't see O'Neill wanting it, or even being considered.


 
I dunno, its not as if he has been a success anywhere apart from yourselves, and even the way that ended was not exactly a ringing endorsement of him.


----------



## g force (Jan 6, 2011)

True to some extent but that was down to one individual dividing the dress room. It unravelled sure, but that wasn't in his control after a while.

What he did manage was to bring together an underperforming team and ensure each player had a specific role...while Pep has proved to be exceptional, it was Rijkaard (and Neeskens as his #2) that really turned Xavi and Iniesta into the players they are now. He also made some genius and v cheap signings such as Davids and Larsson.


----------



## Will2403 (Jan 6, 2011)

g force said:


> Well they've missed out on Rijkaard now and he could have done a decent job. Limited options - can't see O'Neill wanting it, or even being considered.


 
where did you see that?

Rafa is the only choice imo.  Saw this on RAWK earlier.



> Just seen this written on the Rattle by PH.
> 
> "For all those who undermined Benitez on the phone-ins, in the letters pages and on Sky TV. For all the ex-players, the pundits and the experts who didn't check their facts. For all the twats who regurgitated zonal marking, rotation, 4-4-2, and holding midfielder arguments to their nodding mates in pubs. For all those who kept quiet as the Americans ripped the heart out of the club and only spoke out when they had gone. For all those journalists who didn't tell the truth in the locals and the nationals and let a hedge fund manager play fantasy football with our club treating the club as a medieval fiefdom. For all those lifelong Reds who couldn't see the bigger picture and listened to people with vested interests within the club. For all those that believed the leaks and the slurs emanating from dark forces within the bowels of our club, my club, your club LIVERPOOL FC, for all those who kept quiet in order not to damage their careers - you know who you are and I hope you are happy now!!!!!!"



ne'er a truer word spoken 




LFC Odds - 110106 by Will2403, on Flickr


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh i hope they do bring back Rafa and hope he does even worse than last time. Then i can truly laugh.


----------



## g force (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep the club def needs a guy who took a treble winning team to outside the European qualifcation and 13 points off the league leaders.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 6, 2011)

g force said:


> Yep the club def needs a guy who took a treble winning team to outside the European qualifcation and 13 points off the league leaders.


 
Tricky things, facts, aren't they? Especially choosing which ones to ignore.


----------



## agricola (Jan 6, 2011)

The fundamentalist wing of the pro-Rafa brigade is a truly awe-inspiring example of utter mindlessness, even for the RS.  It is for that reason that RAWK should be cherished.

edit:  that is of course the reason why Rafa probably is the safest choice.  *Anyone* else who comes in will be confronted with them, if their expectations arent met quickly.  Yanks II will go the way of Yanks I, SOS will make another youtube video in which Rafa not being given the job is somehow like having the Kop all kept in Fritzl's basement and forced to have his kids, and there will be another tiresome court case.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 6, 2011)

Until they sort out all off-pitch matters, I've a strong feeling it won't matter who they appoint, but I wouldn't go for Rafa. Liverpool were in marked decline in his last 2 years, and he didn't seem to know how to stop that.
Plus; Babel, Pennant, Insua, Johnson, Kyrgiakos....the list of duff Rafa signings isn't promising


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 6, 2011)

agricola said:


> The fundamentalist wing of the pro-Rafa brigade is a truly awe-inspiring example of utter mindlessness, even for the RS.  It is for that reason that RAWK should be cherished.
> 
> edit:  that is of course the reason why Rafa probably is the safest choice.  *Anyone* else who comes in will be confronted with them, if their expectations arent met quickly.  Yanks II will go the way of Yanks I, SOS will make another youtube video in which Rafa not being given the job is somehow like having the Kop all kept in Fritzl's basement and forced to have his kids, and there will be another tiresome court case.


 
That wanker Ian McCulloch already compared the previous Yanks tenure at the club to rape on that embarrassment of a video they did.... Truly pathetic even for that lot.


----------



## magneze (Jan 6, 2011)

O'Neil should be the next manager.


----------



## Will2403 (Jan 6, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> Until they sort out all off-pitch matters, I've a strong feeling it won't matter who they appoint, but I wouldn't go for Rafa. Liverpool were in marked decline in his last 2 years, and he didn't seem to know how to stop that.
> Plus; Babel, Pennant, Insua, Johnson, Kyrgiakos....the list of duff Rafa signings isn't promising



Reina, mascherano, alonso, Torres, agger, arbeloa, Sissoko, benayoun, Skrtel, Luis Garcia, Aquilani (cracking Player, injuries aside), aurelio, kuyt, crouch, Bellamy, Rodriguez, 

That ignores the list of players that he wanted but the club either fucked up the transfer or decided not to release proper funds for
Barry, Simao, Daniel alves, vidic, evra, arshavin, bale, walcott, wilshire... can't think of others, might pop back later, 

Even Lucas has turned out to be value for money - just and I still don't rate him as more than a squad member.

Would you like a nice warm mug of stfu now?


----------



## Will2403 (Jan 6, 2011)

magneze said:


> O'Neil should be the next manager.


 
Bitter much?


----------



## Will2403 (Jan 6, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> That wanker Ian McCulloch already compared the previous Yanks tenure at the club to rape on that embarrassment of a video they did.... Truly pathetic even for that lot.


 

The rest of the video was class, the McCullough bit was excruciating. How it got past the final edits god only knows. Madness.


----------



## Will2403 (Jan 6, 2011)

agricola said:


> Rafa not being given the job is like having the Kop all kept in Fritzl's basement and forced to have his kids, and there will be another tiresome court case.


 
You are absolutely right mate, I quite agree  It will be a savage injustice and proof that the new yanks are no better than the old. Unusual for a bluenose to make such sense in a concise manner.


----------



## magneze (Jan 6, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> Bitter much?


Not really a bitter man tbh. Nice glass of red wine wouldn't go amiss though.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 6, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> You are absolutely right mate, I quite agree  It will be a savage injustice and proof that the new yanks are no better than the old. Unusual for a bluenose to make such sense in a concise manner.


 
You're fucked. How's that for concise common sense?


----------



## Will2403 (Jan 6, 2011)

Very good too.  Go to the top of the class


----------



## big eejit (Jan 6, 2011)

Lots of RS fans getting very aRSy on Twitter about Lawrie Sanchez.


----------



## Will2403 (Jan 6, 2011)

hehehe, that would be class!


----------



## strung out (Jan 6, 2011)

fantastic trolling from lawrie sanchez tbf


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 6, 2011)

Puts us all to shame, doesn't it?


----------



## Will2403 (Jan 6, 2011)

whats the url?


----------



## strung out (Jan 6, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> whats the url?


 
the url for what?


----------



## Will2403 (Jan 6, 2011)

for all this laurie sanchez twitter hilarity.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 6, 2011)

www.twitter.com


----------



## Starflesh (Jan 6, 2011)

Reasons Liverpool have struggled this season:

1. Mascherano leaving.  
2. Torres has been average for a while.  
3. Not qualifying for champion´s league (hard to get over and affects motivation and confidence).  
4. Gerrard injured and has only played twelve or so games I think (scoring seven).
5. Loads of backroom craziness

And then for some reason Hodgson gets all the blame.  Although, why he bought Koncheskey I don´t know.


----------



## Will2403 (Jan 6, 2011)

ok, how do u get to laurie sanchez's page?


----------



## Will2403 (Jan 6, 2011)

Starflesh said:


> Reasons Liverpool have struggled this season:
> 
> 1. Mascherano leaving.
> 2. Torres has been average for a while.
> ...


 
Torres has been on strike since Benitez left, the fucking commie


----------



## strung out (Jan 6, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> ok, how do u get to laurie sanchez's page?


 
i don't think lawrie sanchez is on twitter.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 6, 2011)

Sanchez was on 5live and called Liverpool a small club who are living in the past 

Liverpool fans turned away from their 'Best of Kenny Dalglish' dvds and vented furiously that they're not small, they're just a long way away from being near the big clubs


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 6, 2011)

Balbi said:


> Sanchez was on 5live and called Liverpool a small club who are living in the past
> 
> Liverpool fans turned away from their 'Best of Kenny Dalglish' dvds and vented furiously that they're not small, they're just a long way away from being near the big clubs


 
Lolllllll


----------



## Balbi (Jan 6, 2011)

New management team confirmed.


----------



## strung out (Jan 6, 2011)

funniest bit was a lot of liverpool fans wondering who the hell lawrie sanchez was. erm, he scored the winning goal against you in the 88 fa cup final.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 6, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Puts us all to shame, doesn't it?



Yes he does and as LFC fans like to dwell on history so much here's Lawrie's finest moment


----------



## Will2403 (Jan 6, 2011)

ohh ffs. surely thats against the rules??? 

i'm too angry to even do the mad emoticon. i'm not even in a huff. you have made me fucking fume.

i think you should be banned for a day really and from this thread for all time

dispicable


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 7, 2011)

http://www.betfairfootball.com/prem...s---liverpool-should-keep-hodgson-050111.html
Spoken like a true Toffee


----------



## magneze (Jan 7, 2011)

Roy Keane been sacked by Ipswich. Roy swap?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 7, 2011)

magneze said:


> Roy Keane been sacked by Ipswich. Roy swap?


----------



## big eejit (Jan 7, 2011)

Hodgson pre match press conf cancelled. He's off.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/jan/07/roy-hodgson-liverpool-press-conference


----------



## big eejit (Jan 7, 2011)

Related article in the Guardian saying that players like Torres and Reina won't stay unless RS get a big name manager and major investment in players. In other words they won't be there long either.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/jan/06/sacking-roy-hodgson-spanish-liverpool


----------



## magneze (Jan 7, 2011)

BBC reckons that he "clings on to job": http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/9343626.stm


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 7, 2011)

magneze said:


> BBC reckons that he "clings on to job": http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/9343626.stm


 
Until United beat them......


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 7, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Until United beat them......


 
I reckon Fergie will lose to us on purpose so that woy keeps his job


----------



## Voley (Jan 7, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Until United beat them......


 
Aye. That'll be the final nail, I reckon.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 7, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> I reckon Fergie will lose to us on purpose so that woy keeps his job


 
Might be good, we have you soon.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 7, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> I reckon Fergie will lose to us on purpose so that woy keeps his job


 
Love it, love it.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

He's walked, as I predicted. Your messiah returns, fuckwads. 

jajajajajajaja



> Roy Hodgson said: "Being asked to manage Liverpool Football Club was a great privilege. Any manager would be honoured to manage a club with such an incredible history, such embedded tradition and such an amazing set of fans. Liverpool is one of the great clubs in world football. I have, however, found the last few months some of the most challenging of my career. I am very sad not to have been able to put my stamp on the squad, to be given the time to bring new players into the club in this transfer window and to have been able to be part of the rebuilding process at Liverpool. The club has some great, world-class players, with whom it has been a pleasure to work and I wish the entire squad well for the rest of the season. I thank those with whom I have built up a close working relationship at the club for their loyalty and support during very testing times, and finally of course to the Liverpool fans, your passion and dedication to the club will see Liverpool at the top of the game once more."


 

http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/hodgson-leaves-liverpool-fc


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 8, 2011)

The town cryer returns.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 8, 2011)

Liverpool manager Roy Hodgson has left the club by mutual consent.

Former player and manager Kenny Dalglish has been placed in charge until the rest of the season.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/9350630.stm


----------



## big eejit (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice bloke Dalglish. Pity the poor fool.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

BTW, can't wait to see Kenny's 10-0-0 fomration against Man Utd tonight.


----------



## tommers (Jan 8, 2011)

oh they actually did it.


Fantastic.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:
			
		

> Please let it be Dalglish. Please let it be Dalglish. Please let it be Dalglish.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 8, 2011)

Daglish in charge til end of season

Edit...doh, slow on the uptake


----------



## tommers (Jan 8, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


>



Now the fun really starts.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 8, 2011)

So there that is 

It's a tight league, "four points off the relegation zone" is also two games in hand from 6th place.

Sort of


----------



## big eejit (Jan 8, 2011)

You can tweet a msg to King Kenny here - @kennethdalglish 

I sent him quite a nice one. Well not nasty.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

I reckon after King Kenny their next messiah will be Paul O'Grady.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 8, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> I reckon after King Kenny their next messiah will be Paul O'Grady.


 
We're not newcastle. 

"messiah"


----------



## Dandred (Jan 8, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> BTW, can't wait to see Kenny's 10-0-0 fomration against Man Utd tonight.


 
Sunday night you mean.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 8, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> We're not newcastle.
> 
> "messiah"


 
That word has been used for Dalglish before by a rather notable number of the clowns at your place.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 8, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> We're not newcastle.
> 
> "messiah"



This has the potential to be as funny as Dandred's ill-fated OP in last season's thread.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> We're not newcastle.
> 
> "messiah"


 
aye, toon are much better this season. you deluded wankers.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 8, 2011)

Dalglish? 

AHAHAHA, Pinocchio's just compared him to Shearer at Newcastle!

Stelling: He did get them relegated though Phil?


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 8, 2011)

Balbi said:


> Dalglish?
> 
> AHAHAHA, Pinocchio's just compared him to Shearer at Newcastle!
> 
> Stelling: He did get them relegated though Phil?



Classic. I do miss not having SSN on Freeview.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 8, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> We're not newcastle.


 
You _wish_.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 8, 2011)

Haha


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 8, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> The town cryer returns.


 
And as for this dig, I take back the well wishes I left on your hospital thread, I had no idea you were that big a scumbag.


----------



## tommers (Jan 8, 2011)

I've obviously missed something.  Explain?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 8, 2011)

Plenty of blues lost family on that day as well, and yet they have a dig over it.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 8, 2011)

tommers said:


> I've obviously missed something.  Explain?


Kenny resigned last time following Hillsborough

http://www.contrast.org/hillsborough/history/dalglish.shtm

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1165610/We-escape-ghosts-day-The-daughter-Liverpool-legend-Kenny-Dalglish-reveals-toll-Hillsborough-father.html



> In February 1991, almost two years after the disaster, Kenny suddenly announced he was resigning from Liverpool. ‘He only told my mum the night before,’ says Kelly.
> ‘He just couldn’t go on doing the job. All the emotion and stress of Hillsborough and the weight of responsibility that he felt had taken their toll.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 8, 2011)

Is that really what Fed meant? I Googled 'Kenny Dalglish town cryer/crier' and nothing came up...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 8, 2011)

If he meant something else I'd like to know what it was...


----------



## big eejit (Jan 8, 2011)

TwopTwips Twop Twips
STOP THE wife finding out you've been sacked for spectacular incompetence by telling her you left your job 'by mutual consent'.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

After Paul O'Grady, next messiahs will be the cast of Hollyoaks.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 8, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> If he meant something else I'd like to know what it was...


 
Ah... I just saw a mate of relahni's say the same thing on FB.. I guess you're right - sorry mate.

That's pretty disappointing.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 8, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> After Paul O'Grady, next messiahs will be the cast of Hollyoaks.



They'd do a better job than your long list of paper heroes & quitters. Schadenfraude's just jealousy in a different coat. Hey ho.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 8, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> If he meant something else I'd like to know what it was...



Yeah, me too - but I can't see Fed being that out of order.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> They'd do a better job than your long list of paper heroes & quitters. Schadenfraude's just jealousy in a different coat. Hey ho.


 
_Jealousy_! jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajajajajjajajajajajajjaja

You fucking deluded muppets are the shittest fans in the league.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 8, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> _Jealousy_! jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajajajajjajajajajajajjaja
> 
> You fucking deluded muppets are the shittest fans in the league.



Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaah etc. Why does Liverpool _matter_ to you so much? I don't much give a toss about your team, certainly not enough to comment on, despite the shooting-fish-in-a-barrel hilarity that would ensue.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2011)

good to see dalglish back in charge at liverpool 

relegation suddenly looks more likely


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 8, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> And as for this dig, I take back the well wishes I left on your hospital thread, I had no idea you were that big a scumbag.


 
Don't even fucking try that you scummy fucking cunt. He was the town crier when he fucked off between the second and third game of that FA Cup tie in 1991. Don't fucking try and claim what i'm saying is Hillsborough related.

Come on........


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaah etc. Why does Liverpool _matter_ to you so much? I don't much give a toss about your team, certainly not enough to comment on, despite the shooting-fish-in-a-barrel hilarity that would ensue.


 
Are all of you this stupid? I'm just enjoying the trainwreck.  It's quite funny how you're all so desperate to deflect any attention away from Liverpool FC, _in your team's discussion thread_.  

Messiah, btw.


----------



## gabi (Jan 8, 2011)

Lol lol lol

Liverpool are second only to Newcastle in the ability to shoot themselves in the foot, nay, blow their leg off. They give rafa chance after chance after chance, in a moment of clarity, sack him and hire a good manager, then promptly sack him. Enjoy the championship boys.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jan 8, 2011)

"Liverpool are second only to Newcastle in the ability to shoot themselves in the foot, nay, blow their leg off"

Surely blowing legs off is King Kenny's mate Tommy Adam's job.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 8, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Are all of you this stupid? I'm just enjoying the trainwreck.  It's quite funny how you're all so desperate to deflect any attention away from Liverpool FC, _in your team's discussion thread_.



I don't really give a toss what you do or where you go, mate. Say what you want - not that you have much other than "nyaah". I'm not deluded, stupid, or bitter. I'm happy & looking forward, as ever. Maybe I'm not a "typical Liverpool fan".


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 8, 2011)

So, no reply from those making the accusations? Any chance of a reply sleaterkinney?!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I don't really give a toss what you do or where you go, mate. Say what you want - not that you have much other than "nyaah". I'm not deluded, stupid, or bitter. I'm happy & looking forward, as ever. Maybe I'm not a "typical Liverpool fan".


 
Yeah, there seem to be a lot of you part-timers about.


----------



## agricola (Jan 8, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> _Jealousy_! jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajajajajjajajajajajajjaja
> 
> You fucking deluded muppets are the shittest fans in the league.


 
Far be it from me to side with the shite, but I have never seen anything as completely and utterly moronic as your lot chanting Shearer's name when you got relegated at Villa.


----------



## agricola (Jan 8, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> So, no reply from those making the accusations? Any chance of a reply sleaterkinney?!


 
Of course there isnt.  He will probably just have another hissy fit and put you on ignore.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 8, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Yeah, there seem to be a lot of you part-timers about.


 
I think I know what you mean - but explain "part-timer" for us, would you?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

agricola said:


> Far be it from me to side with the shite, but I have never seen anything as completely and utterly moronic as your lot chanting Shearer's name when you got relegated at Villa.


 
I think you can forgive a bit of stupidity in the face of such a moral sapping disastrous result, tbf. No-one wanted Keegan back, but we were ok with his appointment. No-one wanted Shearer to manage and even though he was as shit as we knew he'd be, he's still a legend for his playing career. The way you keep bringing it up as if it's relevant to everything ever is a bit weird, though.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I think I know what you mean - but explain "part-timer" for us, would you?


 
Not sure why I need to explain it if you know what it means. 

Anyway:

jajajajajjajjajajajajjajajajajajajajjajajaj King Kenny jajajajjajaajjajajjajajajajjaajjjajaja


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 8, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Not sure why I need to explain it if you know what it means.



Because it's your Kids from Lame argument and I'd like to see all its subtle nuances before deciding how long to cry under the shadow of shame it would undoubtedly throw upon my character.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

Dry your fucking eyes, mate.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 8, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Dry your fucking eyes, mate.



I've had conjunctivfuckingitis since Dec 31. I could do with a bit of moisture that ain't pure ick in there.


----------



## tommers (Jan 8, 2011)

> Here's a thing about Roy Hodgson. An intelligent man, one of the few football types who knows which way up to hold a book, Hodgson's favourite novelist is JP Donleavy. A grand choice, is that; the Irish-American is one of the 20th century's greatest writers. But Roy's pick from the Donleavy canon – defined by the bona fide 1955 classic The Ginger Man – is a throwaway 1979 effort called Schultz, a novel the author himself would struggle to recall. This is like saying your favourite Shakespeare play is Timon of Athens, or that your favourite Beatles song is PS I Love You. Or that the most dependable left-back in the world is Paul Konchesky.
> 
> It's not a particularly relevant point, granted. But it is an instructive one. The man's judgement is shot to bits. Anyway, it's less brutal to raise the subject this way, instead of picking on poor old Christian Poulsen again.



Jesus fucking christ.


----------



## agricola (Jan 8, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> I think you can forgive a bit of stupidity in the face of such a moral sapping disastrous result, tbf. No-one wanted Keegan back, but we were ok with his appointment. No-one wanted Shearer to manage and even though he was as shit as we knew he'd be, he's still a legend for his playing career. The way you keep bringing it up as if it's relevant to everything ever is a bit weird, though.


 
Because it is relevant, at least when you are going on about which fans are "shittest".


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah, it's Liverpool fans. 

And no, that bullshit you keep going on about isn't relevant to the topic seeing as it has no bearing on anything whatsoever. We're getting woefully off topic again. Let's get back to laughing at Liverpool. 

jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 8, 2011)

What are you laughing at, exactly?  I genuinely don't know. A hit season? Could be worse. Everyone has to have them sometimes. Even Man Utd went down in 1974.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 8, 2011)

King Kenny returns to further shit all over his legacy.

Fergie must be sniggering away like a schoolgirl at the thought of Daglish coming back out of his corner for an even bigger beating.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> What are you laughing at, exactly?  I genuinely don't know. A hit season? Could be worse. Everyone has to have them sometimes. Even Man Utd went down in 1974.



So you're expecting relegation? Way to support your team, King Kenny hasn't even started yet. Bonkers.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 8, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> So you're expecting relegation? Way to support your team, King Kenny hasn't even started yet. Bonkers.



If you're going to put words in my mouth, at least make them good ones. And try, dear boy, actually reading wot I rit. 
I'm expecting a bit of stability, and effort, and mid-table. It _could_ be worse. Which is to say _I don't think it will be_. 

And you didn't answer my question. Have another go.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 8, 2011)

Kenny resigned because of hillsborough , It's widely known and I've given links to it. If you meant an fa cup tie , and the "town cryer" thing is in relation to that then I apologise - its certainly something I never heard before


----------



## revol68 (Jan 8, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Kenny resigned because of hillsborough , It's widely known and I've given links to it. If you meant an fa cup tie , and the "town cryer" thing is in relation to that then I apologise - its certainly something I never heard before


 
is this aimed at me?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> If you're going to put words in my mouth, at least make them good ones. And try, dear boy, actually reading wot I rit.
> I'm expecting a bit of stability, and effort, and mid-table. It _could_ be worse. Which is to say _I don't think it will be_.
> 
> And you didn't answer my question. Have another go.



You make this far too easy, you know.  You haven't asked me any questions.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 8, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I think I know what you mean - but explain "part-timer" for us, would you?


 


Refused as fuck said:


> Not sure why I need to explain it if you know what it means.
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> jajajajajjajjajajajajjajajajajajajajjajajaj King Kenny jajajajjajaajjajajjajajajajjaajjjajaja


Aye he did, you just didn't give much of an answer.

e2a: And 





Steel☼Icarus said:


> What are you laughing at, exactly?  I genuinely don't know. A hit season? Could be worse. Everyone has to have them sometimes. Even Man Utd went down in 1974.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 8, 2011)

Well done, fair point.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

I thought it was obvioius, tbh. The wankers getting exactly what they want after giving a decent manager a torrent of abuse for a bad run of results while deserting in their thousands and demanding his head with no sense of self-awareness or irony and the prospect of it going spectacularly wrong. And it _will_ go wrong (10-0-0, ffs).


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 8, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja



_Clever_ boy. Have some milk and cookies.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 8, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> _Clever_ boy. Have some milk and cookies.


 
Are you suggesting that if it was United (or Arsenal, or Spurs for example), that were raiding their crypt for their last successful manager, no one would be laughing?

Cos...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> _Clever_ boy. Have some milk and cookies.


 
Comfortable?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 8, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> I thought it was obvioius, tbh. The wankers getting exactly what they want after giving a decent manager a torrent of abuse for a bad run and demanding his head with no sense of self-awareness or irony and the prospect of it going spectacularly wrong. And it _will_ go wrong (10-0-0, ffs).



I wonder if you've even watched your own club's gnashing of teeth extravaganzas over the past few years. More false dawns and saviours than anyone. You would probably claim to be above all that - you weren't swept along by the wave of elation every time third-rate tactician Keegan waltzed into Toon, oh no. Far too young & clever. Yet you'll no doubt happily claim _every single LFC fan_ thinks the same about everything that's happening at Anfield. 

So what's so fucking funny? And what, in your footballing-genius-opinion, is a part-time supporter?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 8, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> Are you suggesting that if it was United (or Arsenal, or Spurs for example), that were raiding their crypt for their last successful manager, no one would be laughing?
> 
> Cos...



The last successful manager was the one before last. Successful in that he won things. Actual, real trophies. He might not have been my favourite, personally, and he was far from perfect in crucial areas like talent-spotting, but he won things.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 8, 2011)

I still can't actually believe there are Liverpool fans who think having Benitez back would be a good idea.

He'd be there 3 months, do nothing much to improve your position, then start making noises about why he wasn't being allowed to sign a load of Spanish benchwarmers and be off before Xmas next, rubbing his hands together another $5m richer.

Yes, he won a trophy, with that squad he inherited. He then spent the next 6 years taking you further and further away from that being likely to occur again.

Anything else is blinkers, quite frankly.

But hey, bring him back. Everyone else will be over the moon...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I wonder if you've even watched your own club's gnashing of teeth extravaganzas over the past few years. More false dawns and saviours than anyone.


There have been no saviours. There were no bring back Keegan chants in the stadium during football matches. There were no appoint Shearer NOW chants during matches. There was one badly spelled banner and some mongs outside SJP when Sky Sports sniffed around. If you want to dispute this you're wrong. I was there during relegation season and previous seasons in the stadium watching the seaspn unfold. This is all irrelevant though.  There _were_ chants in Anfield for King Kenny while Roy was in charge. Stupid. 



> You would probably claim to be above all that - you weren't swept along by the wave of elation every time third-rate tactician Keegan waltzed into Toon, oh no. Far too young & clever. Yet you'll no doubt happily claim _every single LFC fan_ thinks the same about everything that's happening at Anfield.



I've already addressed the part about NUFC, still irrelevant. And yes I take you Liverpool fans a single BORG mind. I've seen nothing to the contrary. You all seem to dress the same way and you live in Cardiff.



> So what's so fucking funny? And what, in your footballing-genius-opinion, is a part-time supporter?


 
All of it's funny.  I'm no "footballing-genius" (whatever that means). You know what a part-timer is.  All those twats who no longer post in this forum but were die hard scousers til they die during the Champions League.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 8, 2011)

jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajealous

And I don't live in Cardiff.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 8, 2011)

Dalglish: David, come to Liverpoolssss.... Together, we can do great thingssssss....
Beckam: Errrr, no thanks. Twitchy Harry's envelope is bigger and it's not as far to drive, thanks.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

The thing a lot of you don't seem to understand (or if you do, you don't show it - btw none of you in particular on this thread just as a BORG) is that king Kenny has a more difficult job than Roy did. Sacking him halfway through the season was just utterly stupid. Liverpool were in no danger of relegation and were realistically going to challenge for a "Europa League" place. King Kenny now has one transfer window to assess and mould his squad in his fashion to achieve those aims. If that doesn't happen would you give him the backing Roy didn't get? If so, why?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> jealous



there's the delusions of grandeur again. 

Sorry, Swansea, sorry. *sheepish*


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 8, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> The thing a lot of you don't seem to understand (or if you do, you don't show it - btw none of you in particular on this thread just as a BORG) is that king Kenny has a more difficult job than Roy did. Sacking him halfway through the season was just utterly stupid. Liverpool were in no danger of relegation and were realistically going to challenge for a "Europa League" place. King Kenny now has one transfer window to assess and mould his squad in his fashion to achieve those aims. If that doesn't happen would you give him the backing Roy didn't get? If so, why?



Of course I know it's not going to be easy. But Dalglish knows the club, the players know they have to play for him because of what he did in the game as a player and a manager, and the whole place will get a massive lift. Hodgson was loathed by the fans, seemed to have no idea how to motivate the team, and worst of all was _happy _with draws against teams like fucking Bolton.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 8, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> there's the delusions of grandeur again.



No delusions necessary. Count the pots.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> But Dalglish knows the club, the players know they have to play for him because of what he did in the game as a player and a manager, and the whole place will get a massive lift.



I'm sorry, how does that work? They will get results for King Kenny because _they have to_? Didn't particularly work for the last man who won you "a pot" did it? 
And btw, that's history now. Do yourselves a favour and look forward instead of backwards. Take it from me, because you could certainly validly level this criticism as Newcastle United fans.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 8, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> I'm sorry, how does that work? They will get results for King Kenny because _they have to_? Didn't particularly work for the last man who won you "a pot" did it?
> And btw, that's history now. Do yourselves a favour and look forward instead of backwards. Take it from me, because you could certainly validly level this criticism as Newcastle United fans.



Because they'll respect him immediately, for what he means to the club and the fans. He's part of history. And the players DID play for Rafa, as far as I remember.

Anyway, I've had enough of this for now. I _am _looking forwards. And yes, I've been trying to avoid the easy target of Newcastle.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

Why shoudln't you? It would be irrelevant. I mean, I've been avoiding discussing Brentford FC as well. 



Steel☼Icarus said:


> history





Steel☼Icarus said:


> looking forwards


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 8, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Why shoudln't you? It would be irrelevant. I mean, I've been avoiding discussing Brentford FC as well.


 
Because - fuck you.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 8, 2011)

Easy to bang on about looking forwards when you've little to look back on.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

And that's QED. You'll neeeeeever waaaaalk aaaaalooooooooone, because there's plenty of mugs.


----------



## agricola (Jan 8, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Easy to bang on about looking forwards when you've little to look back on.


 
He does however know all about what happens to clubs who sack an unpopular manager because fans dont think he is good enough, and then go on to get relegated.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

BTW I've been watching Aston Villa beat Sheffield Utd 3-1. They're singing there's only one Gerrard Houllier, and they're in the relegation zone. That's how you support your newly appointed manager, scousers.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

agricola said:


> He does however know all about what happens to clubs who sack an unpopular manager because fans dont think he is good enough, and then go on to get relegated.


 
lol, no-one realistically thought he would be sacked. He was fairly unpopular yes, but most fans thought long term he'd be given the chance to get us back somewhere near a UEFA Cup place before his time came up. This is just going by everyone I talked to at matches and all the Newcastle fans I know. If you have a better source I defer to your knowledge. The fans seem to get all the stick despite the bigger factor being Ashley's decision not to back him in the transfer window.


----------



## agricola (Jan 8, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> BTW I've been watching Aston Villa beat Sheffield Utd 3-1. They're singing there's only one Gerrard Houllier, and they're in the relegation zone. That's how you support your newly appointed manager, scousers.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 8, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> BTW I've been watching Aston Villa beat Sheffield Utd 3-1. They're singing there's only one Gerrard Houllier, and they're in the relegation zone. That's how you support your newly appointed manager, scousers.



I thought all Liverpool fans were Welsh?

Anyway, I'll leave you with a song. See ya!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

agricola said:


>


 
"Big Sam's Black & White Army" was sang at every home game up to his sacking. Anyway, irrelevant to everything.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I thought all Liverpool fans were Welsh?


 
That was just my way of calling you all retards.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 8, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> That was just my way of calling you all retards.



Ah, I love football. Turning reasonable people into tedious bigots since 1888.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

lol isn't that this forum is all about?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 8, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> lol isn't that what this forum is all about?


 
For those of a certain mentality, so it would seem.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree, fucking cunt Man Utd fans.


----------



## strung out (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/philmcnulty/2011/01/hodgson_left_to_walk_alone.html#more


> Carragher and Gerrard's performances and attitude never wavered despite Hodgson's reign crumbling around them



really?


_really?_


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 8, 2011)

Well, I suppose he had to go sooner rather than later. So what magic can Kenny summon up tomorrow against Utd? I'm going to be optimistic and guess 2-1 to us.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 8, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Kenny resigned because of hillsborough , It's widely known and I've given links to it. If you meant an fa cup tie , and the "town cryer" thing is in relation to that then I apologise - its certainly something I never heard before


 
It was and thanks for that. I may hate you lot-in the same way fans hate their local rivals-but that's summat I would never do.


----------



## strung out (Jan 8, 2011)

classy behaviour from glen johnson on twitter today


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 8, 2011)

strung out said:


> classy behaviour from glen johnson on twitter today


 
What's he said?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

strung out said:


> classy behaviour from glen johnson on twitter today


 
Liverpool Football Club.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> What's he said?


 
Called Paul Merson an alcoholic druggie who was only on SSN because he gambled all his money away. Which is true. But nontheless...


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 8, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Called Paul Merson an alcoholic druggie who was only on SSN because he gambled all his money away. Which is true. But nontheless...


 
Hope he falls over tomorrow and tweaks his ankle.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

TBF, wouldn't be surprised if Merson went out to key his car.


----------



## Open Sauce (Jan 8, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> _Jealousy_! jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajajajajjajajajajajajjaja
> 
> You fucking deluded muppets are the shittest fans in the league.



Is this coming from a Geordie fan. They always go on about how great fans they are - but where were they in the eighties, it was only when Keegan took them up did they buy their replica shirts and bother going to the match

http://www.newcastle-online.org/nufchistory/nufcattendancerecords.shtml


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

Pretty impressive stats. It's not our fault you're shit. Stop deflecting, your performance over the Woy saga has been shameful. and while your obsession with us is flattering, lashing out at everyone else just makes you look pathetic, tbh. Is anyone else getting DEJA VU here????


----------



## Open Sauce (Jan 8, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> And what, in your footballing-genius-opinion, is a part-time supporter?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

QED.


----------



## Open Sauce (Jan 8, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Pretty impressive stats. It's not our fault you're shit. Stop deflecting, your performance over the Woy saga has been shameful. and while your obsession with us is flattering, lashing out at everyone else just makes you look pathetic, tbh. Is anyone else getting DEJA VU here????


 
Noone bothered going in the eighties, if was only once Keegan arrived they the fans could be bothered to turn up on. 16000 average attendance for the supposed best fans in the world, you are having a laugh. 

And obsession, after one post, guess I should expect such delusion, you probably think you are a big club.

Anyway, of you go to drown your sorrows, back to your forum.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

"Just one post".  You are all the same.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 8, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> TBF, wouldn't be surprised if Merson went out to key his car.


 
Hehehehe


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 9, 2011)

Lets hope he brings John Barnes in as assistant,they can resurrect the comedy double act they had at Celtic


----------



## Dandred (Jan 9, 2011)

Very apprehensive about this game. 

Hopefully Kenny's return will encourage our players to actually play with some conviction and passion.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 9, 2011)

Dandred said:


> Very apprehensive about this game.
> 
> Hopefully Kenny's return will encourage our players to actually play with some conviction and passion.


 
You wont find too many who aren't, I am a United fan and I am fucking apprehensive


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2011)

I thought Daglish was very 'umble and dignified in the pre match interview today.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 9, 2011)

I fucking hate Alex Ferguson.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 9, 2011)

Well that started well.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 9, 2011)

brilliant


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 9, 2011)

not the start you wanted...


----------



## revol68 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeoooooo!!!


----------



## revol68 (Jan 9, 2011)

also dive my fucking arse!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 9, 2011)

revol68 said:


> also dive my fucking arse!



He fucking dived, you blind bellend. Plus he's got eye-shadow on.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 9, 2011)

Dalgish already looks stressed out, he will probably jack it in at half time.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 9, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I fucking hate Alex Ferguson.


The man has feelings y'know 



Steel☼Icarus said:


> He fucking dived, you blind bellend. Plus he's got eye-shadow on.


Went down easy, not sure you could class it as a dive exactly. Not the time for the discussion really, but I think sometimes the touch can be enough to put you off your shot but not noticeable enough for the ref to call it, so you have to make it more noticeable, otherwise the defence has gained an unfair advantage and gone unpunished. A priorities thing really, do you favour the defender or the forward?


----------



## strung out (Jan 9, 2011)

definite pen


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 9, 2011)

I still feel confident... we can do this!!!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 9, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> The man has feelings y'know
> 
> Went down easy, not sure you could class it as a dive exactly. Not the time for the discussion really, but I think sometimes the touch can be enough to put you off your shot but not noticeable enough for the ref to call it, so you have to make it more noticeable, otherwise the defence has gained an unfair advantage and gone unpunished. A priorities thing really, do you favour the defender or the forward?



Negligible advantage gained by defender. Could he have stayed on his feet and crossed the ball? Yes. Did he? No.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 9, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> He fucking dived, you blind bellend. Plus he's got eye-shadow on.


 
He went down easily, but Agger kicked him in the box...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 9, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> He went down easily, but Agger kicked him in the box...



Kicked is not the same as fouled or tripped. It's a contact sport.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 9, 2011)

it was a penalty, he fouled Berbatov in the box, suck it up you mid table nobodies.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 9, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Kicked is not the same as fouled or tripped. It's a contact sport.


 
And? It's still a foul.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 9, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Kicked is not the same as fouled or tripped. It's a contact sport.


 


When you make a tackle in the box and get nowhere near the ball, it's a massive risk. He clipped him.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 9, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Negligible advantage gained by defender. Could he have stayed on his feet and crossed the ball? Yes. Did he? No.


Could he have done so with the same accuracy? Negligible maybe, but at the risk of coining a cliche it's in those differences goals are scored and missed. All a bit conjecture and speculation ridden obviously, and I think my view is influenced by the fact I'm a wee lad and can be knocked off the ball quite easily


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 9, 2011)

revol68 said:


> it was a penalty, he fouled Berbatov in the box, suck it up you mid table nobodies.



Nobodies you can't help obsessing over.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 9, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Negligible advantage gained by defender. Could he have stayed on his feet and crossed the ball? Yes. Did he? No.



The advantage gained by the defender is irrelevant. Maybe he could have stayed on his feet. How many players do these days though? Do you think there's the slightest chance Gerrard or Torres wouldn't have gone down?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh, here they all come on their little bicycles.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 9, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus;11404046]Kicked is not the same as fouled or tripped. It's a contact sport.[/QUOTE][QUOTE=stupid dogbot said:


> When you make a tackle in the box and get nowhere near the ball, it's a massive risk. He clipped him.


Aye, I'd say you have to make contact with the ball before you make contact with the player.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 9, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Oh, here they all come on their little bicycles.


 
Yes, like Bedlam, it's fun to laugh at the morons. Though perhaps a bit cruel.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 9, 2011)

Well, this game has rather come off the boil...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 9, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Yes, like Bedlam, it's fun to laugh at the morons. Though perhaps a bit cruel.



Hell, it's funny taking the piss out of someone's football team. _Hilarious_, in fact. But morons? Really? Do you have to bring it down to the level of the playground?


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 9, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Hell, it's funny taking the piss out of someone's football team. _Hilarious_, in fact. But morons? Really? Do you have to bring it down to the level of the playground?


 
Are you asking people to be rational and not a tad silly when mocking their rivals. Sorry Mr Logic.....


----------



## revol68 (Jan 9, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> Well, this game has rather come off the boil...


 
funny how ITV thought King Kenny had the balls to go 442 against United but lo and behold it's the same old shitty Liverpool packing the midfield and leaving Torres all alone.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 9, 2011)

off to fuck you dirty scouse cunt!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 9, 2011)

Ohhhhh shit...


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 9, 2011)

Get off you scummy cunt.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 9, 2011)

that's a harsh red card


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 9, 2011)

not that i care


----------



## agricola (Jan 9, 2011)

TrippyLondoner said:


> that's a harsh red card


 
Bollocks it is, that was a nailed on sending off - he didnt get the ball, went in two footed and off the ground.  It was a very similar challenge to the one he did on Naysmith, albeit he didnt connect with Carrick as well as he did on that occasion.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 9, 2011)

TrippyLondoner said:


> that's a harsh red card


 
no it wasn't, he leapt two footed, didn't get the ball and instead got Carricks ankle with his studs up.

Tiote went off for actually winning the ball but going in two footed and off the ground.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 9, 2011)

Ref got that one right. Nasty challenge by Gerrard, no doubt cos his mate Meireles just shit out of a tackle.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 9, 2011)

agricola said:


> Bollocks it is, that was a nailed on sending off - he didnt get the ball, went in two footed and off the ground.  It was a very similar challenge to the one he did on Naysmith, albeit he didnt connect with Carrick as well as he did on that occasion.


 
Bang on, time after time that cunt got away with plenty.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 9, 2011)

Give it a wee while and Biffo will be on here to praise Gerrards tackle.


----------



## agricola (Jan 9, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Give it a wee while and Biffo will be on here to praise Gerrards tackle.


 
Bit disappointed he wont be playing in the derby, they will probably play better without him.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 9, 2011)

That's Gerrard out of the Derby then?!


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 9, 2011)

agricola said:


> Bit disappointed he wont be playing in the derby, they will probably play better without him.


 
Though at least there's less chance of him assaulting any Blues that day.


----------



## agricola (Jan 9, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> That's Gerrard out of the Derby then?!


 
serious foul play is a three match ban, no?


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 9, 2011)

agricola said:


> serious foul play is a three match ban, no?


 
I think so, unless he appeals which means it's delayed, I think.


----------



## agricola (Jan 9, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> I think so, unless he appeals which means it's delayed, I think.


 
True, but their next game is against Blackpool in midweek - if he did appeal, he would play in that but still be banned for the derby (given that you would think even he cannot win that appeal).


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh dear, oh dear! 
Kenny must be fuming after that half! 

Only got the radio on for this one. Apart from the penalty and sending off it actually sounds quite boring?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 9, 2011)

Yuuuuuuuuup


----------



## agricola (Jan 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh dear, oh dear!
> Kenny must be fuming after that half!
> 
> Only got the radio on for this one. Apart from the penalty and sending off it actually sounds quite boring?


 
It has been.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 9, 2011)

A corner is a "must-defend situation for Liverpool"... Laser sharp analysis from Beglin there


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 9, 2011)

agricola said:


> True, but their next game is against Blackpool in midweek - if he did appeal, he would play in that but still be banned for the derby (given that you would think even he cannot win that appeal).


 
Aaah right, didn't know about the Blackpool game. Aye sounds right then.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh dear, oh dear!
> Kenny must be fuming after that half!
> 
> Only got the radio on for this one. Apart from the penalty and sending off it actually sounds quite boring?


 
Yeah, pretty dull game.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 9, 2011)

Could do with something to raise the temperature, like a contentious penalty or a red card.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 9, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> Could do with something to raise the temperature, like a contentious penalty or a red card.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> Yeah, pretty dull game.


 
Oh well, hopefully LFC will go shit or bust in the second half


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 9, 2011)

He is a big fucking lad Howard Webb.

Was there even any question about offside 

Takes Berbatov's left foot, if you look at the way he plants it it's not flat on the floor, it's the outside of his foot and that just ain't how people stand up!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 9, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Are you asking people to be rational and not a tad silly when mocking their rivals. Sorry Mr Logic.....



I dunno. Seems I'm not sure how it works. None of my RL friends like football. NONE of them. This must be how it is in the world of Men.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh well, hopefully LFC will go shit or bust in the second half


 
Tbh, I'm amazed that you started 4-5-1 again. You'd have thought in a knockout game, they'd have at least tried to play 2 up front. Torres just doesn't look convincing as a lone striker, he's better with a foil to play off. Even when Ngog's not great, he gives Torres the opportunity of a bit more space, rather than him against the defence... which it's been most of the 1st half.

Bit late now for that, but if Kenny persists with this, what's changed from Hodgson? Or even, from Rafa?


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 9, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I dunno. Seems I'm not sure how it works. None of my RL friends like football. NONE of them. This must be how it is in the world of Men.


 
It's piss taking, rarely rational but often very funny.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 9, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> Tbh, I'm amazed that you started 4-5-1 again. You'd have thought in a knockout game, they'd have at least tried to play 2 up front. Torres just doesn't look convincing as a lone striker, he's better with a foil to play off. Even when Ngog's not great, he gives Torres the opportunity of a bit more space, rather than him against the defence... which it's been most of the 1st half.
> 
> Bit late now for that, but if Kenny persists with this, what's changed from Hodgson? Or even, from Rafa?


 
It's his first game, he's had 2 days to think about it, maybe only 1 with the players...it's a long term thing. Whether it works or not remains to be seen; obviously I hope it does. I'm not so stupid to think it'll suddenly be brilliant. He's my favourite player, EVER, but I don't think as a manager he's the right man in a crisis, having got all his managerial success from positions of strength & spending power.


----------



## agricola (Jan 9, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> It's his first game, he's had 2 days to think about it, maybe only 1 with the players...it's a long term thing. Whether it works or not remains to be seen; obviously I hope it does. I'm not so stupid to think it'll suddenly be brilliant. He's my favourite player, EVER, but I don't think as a manager he's the right man in a crisis, having got all his managerial success from positions of strength & spending power.


 
TBH I still dont see why they havent kept the Gerrard playing off Torres thing - I know there was that rumour that Gerrard demands to be CM, but you would have thought his performances there would give ample ammunition to any manager to tell him that he isnt that good at it.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2011)

Oooh, excitement


----------



## agricola (Jan 9, 2011)

Jim Beglin - "these players are playing a bit more for Kenny"... didnt the RS pull back a two goal deficit under Woy the last time they were here?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 9, 2011)

agricola said:


> Jim Beglin - "these players are playing a bit more for Kenny"... didnt the RS pull back a two goal deficit under Woy the last time they were here?


 
Jim Beglin is fucking awful even by the generally low standard of TV most TV pundits tbh.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 9, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Jim Beglin is fucking awful even by the generally low standard of TV most TV pundits tbh.



Yep. It's like watching Man U games in the early 90s with the commentators queuing up to spunk hyperbole all over them.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 9, 2011)

Look on he brightside, you are free to concentrate on your relegation struggle now.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 9, 2011)

Ah well....


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh well.... 

Kenny or no Kenny 1-0 to MUFC is about expected on current form. 

Shit game to listen to but hopefully Ipswich will deliver this afternoon


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 9, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Look on he brightside, you are free to concentrate on your relegation struggle now.



Not quite. They're still in "Europe". They'd do best to get out of that as quick as possible too.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 9, 2011)

Meh.


----------



## agricola (Jan 9, 2011)

Kenny didnt think it was a penalty, didnt think it was a sending off.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 9, 2011)

That was just cruel. King Kenny looked so stressed and abused. Partly his fault for answering the call but we all knew he wouldn't refuse. He needs putting out to pasture, not taking on these overpaid flops. I don't think Roy would have won this match, but he didn't need to.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 9, 2011)

hmmm Webb has awarded 4 penalties in the last 6 games he officiated at OT


----------



## 1927 (Jan 9, 2011)

agricola said:


> True, but their next game is against Blackpool in midweek - if he did appeal, he would play in that but still be banned for the derby (given that you would think even he cannot win that appeal).


 I don't know, He got off last time they had him on video bang to rights!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 9, 2011)

Twelve against ten was always going to be tough.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 9, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Twelve against ten was always going to be tough.


 
Torres was shit but it's a bit harsh to claim he was actually playing for Man U.


----------



## Voley (Jan 9, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Torres was shit but it's a bit harsh to claim he was actually playing for Man U.


 


Ah well .. not the three or four goal hammering I was expecting once Gerrard got sent off.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 9, 2011)

NVP said:


> Ah well .. not the three or four goal hammering I was expecting once Gerrard got sent off.


 
And not as good a performance as under Hodgson earlier this season.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 9, 2011)

http://therepublikofmancunia.com/video-liverpool-fan-chanting-munich-in-todays-fa-cup-game/?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 9, 2011)

DRINK? said:


> http://therepublikofmancunia.com/video-liverpool-fan-chanting-munich-in-todays-fa-cup-game/?


 
No comment on the cheating then?


----------



## strung out (Jan 9, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> No comment on the cheating then?


 
it's ok, webb spotted gerrard's cheating and sent him off


----------



## Deareg (Jan 9, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> No comment on the cheating then?


 
Babbel was so outraged by the cheating that he apologised to the ref for calling him a cheat.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 9, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> No comment on the cheating then?


 
You had a hissy fit at me yesterday for saying nothing, but you brush this cunt aside without a word.... Ho hum......


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 10, 2011)

Do I have to?. Of course I condem that idiot. 

It's worth noting as well that utd players were singing their heysel song on the podium after winning the cl, what did you make of that drink ?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 10, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Do I have to?. Of course I condem that idiot.
> 
> It's worth noting as well that utd players were singing their heysel song on the podium after winning the cl, what did you make of that drink ?



You really fucked in the head.

Still, you support the right club I guess.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 10, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Do I have to?. Of course I condem that idiot.
> 
> It's worth noting as well that utd players were singing their heysel song on the podium after winning the cl, what did you make of that drink ?


 
No you don't, but you had a wild nasty pop here when it wasn't even what was being said but you watch that fud clearly mocking deaths and you say nothing....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 10, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> No you don't, but you had a wild nasty pop here when it wasn't even what was being said but you watch that fud clearly mocking deaths and you say nothing....


 
I was mistaken over having a pop and you and apologised,  no need to drag it out further, is there?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 10, 2011)

DRINK? said:


> http://therepublikofmancunia.com/video-liverpool-fan-chanting-munich-in-todays-fa-cup-game/?


 
Obviously a Spielberg fan.


----------



## agricola (Jan 10, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Do I have to?. Of course I condem that idiot.
> 
> It's worth noting as well that utd players were singing their heysel song on the podium after winning the cl, what did you make of that drink ?


 
That Heysel song is about 1% as offensive as the Munich chants are.

Anyway, Steve Clarke?  Should Yanks II be seeing Dalglish as something other than an "until the end of the season" caretaker yet?


----------



## revol68 (Jan 10, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Do I have to?. Of course I condem that idiot.
> 
> It's worth noting as well that utd players were singing their heysel song on the podium after winning the cl, what did you make of that drink ?


 
Singing about Hillsbourough is disgusting just as is mocking the Munich air disaster, the Heysel song isn't on the same footing as it isn't mocking the dead but having a go at the Liverpool fans who killed them.

Liverpool fans who seek to bracket Heysel with Hillsbourough are doing a massive disservice to the Hillsborough victims.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 10, 2011)

revol68 said:


> Singing about Hillsbourough is disgusting just as is mocking the Munich air disaster, the Heysel song isn't on the same footing as it isn't mocking the dead but having a go at the Liverpool fans who killed them.
> 
> Liverpool fans who seek to bracket Heysel with Hillsbourough are doing a massive disservice to the Hillsborough victims.


 It's about respecting the dead and not using them for having a dig, shame the utd fans and players don't get that. if Liverpool fans or players sang about Munich in the same way it would be all over the papers - but utd get away with it.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 10, 2011)

In other news, Steve Clarke has been appointed first team coach, a really good move. He'll bring knowledge of the most up to date methods etc.


----------



## mattie (Jan 10, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> In other news, Steve Clarke has been appointed first team coach, a really good move. He'll bring knowledge of the most up to date methods etc.


 
Hmm.  Didn't exactly cover himself in glory at UP.  

Jury's out on whether he was a victim of circumstance or simply not up to the task - for whatever reason, he certainly didn't look the most motivated.  He looked like a hobo for most of his time there.


----------



## agricola (Jan 10, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's about respecting the dead and not using them for having a dig, shame the utd fans and players don't get that. if Liverpool fans or players sang about Munich in the same way it would be all over the papers - but utd get away with it.


 
Are you saying that Liverpool fans _dont_ sing about Munich?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 10, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's about respecting the dead and not using them for having a dig, shame the utd fans and players don't get that. if Liverpool fans or players sang about Munich in the same way it would be all over the papers - but utd get away with it.


 
Liverpool fans do and always have done exactly that, the worst of the lot.

Course, if you'd ever seen them, you'd know that.

You're such a fucking hypocrite.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 10, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> Liverpool fans do and always have done exactly that, the worst of the lot.
> 
> Course, if you'd ever seen them, you'd know that.
> 
> You're such a fucking hypocrite.


A few drunk idiots - not the whole bloody crowd.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 10, 2011)

I've heard talk of it being sung against teams other than United, ffs. Do yourself a favour, drop the wounded little victim act, blow your nose and get the fuck over it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 10, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> A few drunk idiots - not the whole bloody crowd.



There's no defence of songs like that, from 10 or 10,000. It fucking _disgusts_ me, the Hillsborough one, the Munich one, away teams hissing at the Spurs fans cos it's the sound of the gas in the camps...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 10, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> I've heard talk of it being sung against teams other than United, ffs. Do yourself a favour, drop the wounded little victim act, blow your nose and get the fuck over it.


 
I didn't bring it up - a utd fan came onto this thread with it... I'd be very happy just to stick with football on this thread...


----------



## mattie (Jan 10, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> I didn't bring it up - a utd fan came onto this thread with it... *I'd be very happy just to stick with football on this thread..*.





You're a glutton for punishment. Says the West Ham fan.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 10, 2011)

mattie said:


> You're a glutton for punishment. Says the West Ham fan.


 
The future's bright. King Kenny with Mourhino's assistant - it's been a good couple of days.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 10, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> I didn't bring it up - a utd fan came onto this thread with it... *I'd be very happy just to stick with football on this thread...*


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 10, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> The future's bright. King Kenny with Mourhino's assistant - it's been a good couple of days.


----------



## mattie (Jan 10, 2011)

Who'd be a Liverpool fan on urban, eh.


----------



## agricola (Jan 10, 2011)

stolen from toffeeweb:


----------



## big eejit (Jan 11, 2011)

That's brilliant. Very well done.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## twistedAM (Jan 11, 2011)

Holloway does talk some shite


----------



## Dandred (Jan 12, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Holloway does talk some shite


 
He sounds like David Brent in that.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 12, 2011)

Dandred said:


> He sounds like David Brent in that.



The novelty, for me at least, has worn off. He's just a drone these these days.


----------



## agricola (Jan 12, 2011)

Poulsen starts, Konchesky on the bench against Blackpool tonight.


----------



## magneze (Jan 12, 2011)

Is it on tv/stream anywhere?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 12, 2011)

magneze said:


> Is it on tv/stream anywhere?


 
http://veetle.com/index.php/channel/view#4d20943d9e3d5

working quite well for me atm. You need Veetle though.

ETA: Now disabled.


----------



## magneze (Jan 12, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> http://veetle.com/index.php/channel/view#4d20943d9e3d5
> 
> working quite well for me atm. You need Veetle though.
> 
> ETA: Now disabled.


Thanks - I just found this one: http://www.acesport.tv/hd-veetle1.html


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 12, 2011)

I like how we're passing it around - no long ball rubbish


----------



## big eejit (Jan 12, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> I like how we're passing it around - no long ball rubbish


 
That's Dalglish for you. Tactical genius.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 12, 2011)

Gerrard out and you start to play passing football eh?!


----------



## agricola (Jan 12, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Gerrard out and you start to play passing football eh?!


 
I am just waiting for the "_That Poulsen looks quite a player, just what we need in midfield_" comment, myself.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 12, 2011)

Oops


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 12, 2011)

ffs sake


----------



## strung out (Jan 12, 2011)

hodgson out


----------



## magneze (Jan 12, 2011)

oh dear ... again


----------



## agricola (Jan 12, 2011)

big eejit said:


> Oops


 
Huge change he has made at the club, this.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 12, 2011)

This Dagleish thing is only going to end in tears....they seem to have forgotten how he bottled it and walked away leaving them in the lurch 20 years ago from which they never returned. When the cheque book dried up at Blackburn they sacked him, he was clueless at Newcastle and they fucked him off.... then he went to Celtic and they sacked him also....King Kenny


----------



## 1927 (Jan 12, 2011)

This is the season that just doesn't stop giving.hahahahaha


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 12, 2011)

megalols.


----------



## strung out (Jan 12, 2011)

hodgson would have won that tonight


----------



## big eejit (Jan 12, 2011)

strung out said:


> hodgson would have won that tonight


 
Poor tactics I thought


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 12, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> I like how we're passing it around - no long ball rubbish


 


That's Hodgson's legacy!

At the weekend, the famous Dalglish 8-1-1 formation. Pass that around.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 12, 2011)

DRINK? said:


> This Dagleish thing is only going to end in tears....they seem to have forgotten how he bottled it and walked away leaving them in the lurch 20 years ago from which they never returned.



You're out of fucking order. He bottled nothing.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 12, 2011)

He's really got that dressing room buzzing. You can just tell he's got all those players up for it.....


----------



## 1927 (Jan 12, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> You're out of fucking order. He bottled nothing.


 
Whatever bet he bottles it this time!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 12, 2011)

King Kenny Out!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 12, 2011)

Kenny has lots of work to do...


----------



## big eejit (Jan 12, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Kenny has lots of work to do...


 
Getting his handiocap down


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 12, 2011)

Busting a gut for Kenny. In the nightclub.


----------



## agricola (Jan 12, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Kenny has lots of work to do...


 
If we beat you two nil at the weekend this will officially become priceless.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 12, 2011)

Lollllllll


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 12, 2011)

1927 said:


> This is the season that just doesn't stop giving.hahahahaha



This thread is my urban bookmark. Loving it.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry Liverpool fans but this is too funny not to share - from wingco at WSC



> To those of us who hold Liverpool Football Club to be far more important than life itself, the betrayals of the past 12 months have been sickening to bear. You wouldn't rape a dog the way Liverpool Football Club has been raped. Yet that is precisely what has happened. This is what has been done to us – to my dog, to Stan Boardman's dog, to Carla Lane's dog, to Tom O'Connor's dog, repeatedly and in broad daylight and the bizzies do nothing. People play the blame game, they say, oh, well, oh, well, like, you shouldn't have lost all them games. But we wouldn't have lost them if other teams, woolyback teams and all, hadn't gone out to win them even though they were fully aware of the consequences for a city prostrate with grief. Yeah, two can play at the blame game. You, you all have played a deliberate part in our downfall, in heaping adversity on a city that once walked tall, still walks tall and this we do not lightly forgive or forget. You have all got dog on your penis.
> 
> But now, not for nothing do the words “Christ Almighty” ring out across the footballing world for we have risen again and we have come back to reclaim what is rightfully ours. Our Messiah, King Kenny, has returned from the sandy wilderness. I'd have gone for Souness myself, or Tommy Smith but have faith in our new mystery owners who in this appointment have shown that they understand the Liverpool Mentality which runs red like blood through the head of every Scouser. Red is the face of Dalglish, blood red. All hail King Kenny, to wash away the sins of his forefathers – that Roy bloke, that Spanish feller, Gerard Who he, eh? We are more than worthy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear that is not good


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 13, 2011)

Championship form. Kenny's got a lot of work to do. I can't remember a worse season for us. Must have been over 40 years ago.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 13, 2011)

Which referee's fault was it last night?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 13, 2011)

> Still Blaming Hodgson
> Before the legions of mockers emerge to caw Keegan at King Kenny and LFC supporters once again, I just want to say I'm not too fussed with tonight's display. We showed the beginnings of a passing game and scored a great goal. The players are clearly still traumatised by Hodgson, and in the latter stages were hoofing it with gay abandon. But some talent at least showed the merest glimpse of emerging, until the equaliser went in. Nothing will happen overnight, and we are not expecting it to.
> 
> Kelly seems to have got the right-back position, and I fully expect a left-back to be the priority transfer, so that Johnson can play on the wing. Poulsen was OK, whereas Meireles, Jovanovic, Kuyt and Skrtel were found out a little during attempts at anything intricate. Lucas continues to shine. Agger still looks smooth despite being at fault twice in two games. The best keeper in the world continues to be just that. Torres looks up for the fight again.
> ...



Awesome F365 letters  

One of which thinks Woy fucked the club up so badly in 3 months that Kenny has to rebuild


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 13, 2011)

The bit that made me smile about King Kenny was it came out of the blue for him, like he had no idea and the owners would sack the existing manager without any plan whatsoever: "Okay, we've sacked Hodgson from this £100 million business now what do we do . ..  oh, here's an idea . . ."


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 13, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> Awesome F365 letters
> 
> One of which thinks Woy fucked the club up so badly in 3 months that Kenny has to rebuild


----------



## marshall (Jan 13, 2011)

not much to do with roy or kenny, rafa still to blame.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 13, 2011)

Nah, mate. Rafa was a misunderstood _genius_... best Liverpool manager in a decade. Should get him back, really.

[/urban LFC fan]


----------



## Deareg (Jan 13, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> Which referee's fault was it last night?


 
Howard Webb's


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2011)

Shankly and Paisley will be turning over in their graves


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 13, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Howard Webb's


 
I had feeling it might have been.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 13, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> I had feeling it might have been.



He supports Man United ain't that right? I also heard he quite likes 18 other teams.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 13, 2011)

Kenny's had one training session - not a lot of time to repair what woy has done.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 13, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> ... what woy has done.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 13, 2011)

You gotta laugh, eh?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 13, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> You gotta laugh, eh?


 
The worst manager we had in 50 odd years, no laughing matter really. We're well rid. Hope he fucks off back to Finland.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 13, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


>


 
tbf, newcastle have been providing us with laughs for decades.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 13, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> the worst manager we had in 50 odd years, no laughing matter really. We're well rid. Hope he fucks off back to finland.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 13, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> tbf, newcastle have been providing us with laughs for decades.


 
so nice of you lot to take up the mantle. you've got big fat shoes to fill.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 13, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> The worst manager we had in 50 odd years, no laughing matter really. We're well rid. Hope he fucks off back to Finland.



Obviously in 3 months and 3 signings he's undone all of Rafa's good work


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Fedayn (Jan 13, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Kenny's had one training session - not a lot of time to repair what woy has done.


 
And even less time to repair the carpet bombing style damage done by Wafa.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 13, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> And even less time to repair the carpet bombing style damage done by Wafa.


 
The Luft-Wafa?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 13, 2011)

ajajajajajajaja


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 13, 2011)

big eejit said:


> The Luft-Wafa?


 
I'll be the Peter Reid to your Andy Gray. I'll set 'em up and you can knock 'em home.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 13, 2011)

I think I may have been at that game. Don't remember Reid ever being that quick tho!


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 13, 2011)

big eejit said:


> I think I may have been at that game. Don't remember Reid ever being that quick tho!


 
I was at home puking my guts up on leave from the Army, it was Easter 1985 if I remember right.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 14, 2011)

big eejit said:


> The Luft-Wafa?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 16, 2011)

Looking forward to the match this afternoon. Both teams have been pretty rubbish lately so may the least shit team win.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 16, 2011)

Reina, Kelly, Johnson, Skrtel, Agger, Meireles, Lucas, Spearing, Maxi, Kuyt, Torres

Will the Moyesiah win at Anfield for the first time ever?. It might be his best chance..


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 16, 2011)

that didn't take long


----------



## magneze (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 16, 2011)

Lollllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## magneze (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 16, 2011)

really bad deicsion by howard to give away the pen.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 16, 2011)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Lollllllllllllllllllllllll


 

You hexed it. Keep quiet and silently will for an Everton winner.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 16, 2011)

Should have won that in the first half, we were well on top. Lost our heads for a few minutes in the second half.


----------



## agricola (Jan 16, 2011)

same old story for everton, we struggle against shit teams


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 16, 2011)

So happy are we to have Kenny back we let you have a point....


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 16, 2011)

Where were the clowns in the first half, I wonder?


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 16, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Where were the clowns in the first half, I wonder?


 
Sammy Lee was in the technical area.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 16, 2011)

I will accept that result, all things considering.. no Gerrard or Carragher... Played some nice positive football for periods and everyone was giving their best.
Im a realist Kenny wont change things overnight, he was dealt a crappy hand and has work to do


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 16, 2011)

Still beneath us


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 16, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Still beneath us


 
As well as contempt.


----------



## magneze (Jan 16, 2011)

Fair result really. Liverpool had most of the first half, Everton most of the second. Maybe Kenny should play Shelvey a bit more - he looked good when he came on.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 16, 2011)

agricola said:


> same old story for everton, we struggle against shit teams


 
True dat. We only seem to compete against the top sides.

I think we'd probably have edged it if Saha had started tho. Or even Vaughan. Anyone but Victor.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 16, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Sammy Lee was in the technical area.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 16, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Still beneath us


 
Our worst start in 50 years - so bad we're level with the bitters on goal difference.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 16, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Our worst start in 50 years - so bad we're level with the bitters on goal difference.


 
I think you'll find you're benitez on goal difference.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 16, 2011)

big eejit said:


> I think you'll find you're benitez on goal difference.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 16, 2011)

big eejit said:


> I think you'll find you're benitez on goal difference.


 
That's what I meant - level on points. - that's how bad we've been this year.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 16, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Should have won that in the first half...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 16, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Our worst start in 50 years - so bad we're level with the bitters on goal difference.



Bitters this bitters that blah blah blah blah blah.  So twisted by the hate inside. Chin up!


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 16, 2011)

1 dead 2 stabbed outside the king harry pub?? Anyone else hear about this?


----------



## Deareg (Jan 16, 2011)

friedaweed said:


> 1 dead 2 stabbed outside the king harry pub?? Anyone else hear about this?


 
Bollox!, hope it's only a rumour.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 16, 2011)

friedaweed said:


> 1 dead 2 stabbed outside the king harry pub?? Anyone else hear about this?


 
Heard 2 rumours, one that it was a Blue killed. The other that it was undercover plod killed....


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 16, 2011)

Rumour going round the echo was it was a 14 yr old blue killed A pal said two blues got stabbed as well.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 16, 2011)

friedaweed said:


> Rumour going round the echo was it was a 14 yr old blue killed A pal said two blues got stabbed as well.


 
Stabbed by a Red?


----------



## Deareg (Jan 16, 2011)

If it was true, then surely it would be on the news by now?


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 16, 2011)

Deareg said:


> If it was true, then surely it would be on the news by now?


 
Well something happened three today as it was over the PA system an Anfailed that part of the Anfield Road was closed off due to an incident.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/liverpool-news/local-news/2011/01/16/police-investigating-after-incident-outside-king-harry-pub-before-liverpool-fc-v-everton-fc-merseyside-derby-100252-27997413/#sitelife-commentsWidget-bottom That's about as much as i know. Our kid said he'd heared from a pal in the force that there had been a couple of stabbings.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 16, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Well something happened three today as it was over the PA system an Anfailed that part of the Anfield Road was closed off due to an incident.


 
Yeah, heard that, just checked BBC Liverpool and nothing on that, even about why the Rd was closed.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 16, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Stabbed by a Red?





> Anfailed



Christ


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 16, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Christ


 
What's your point gobshite? I hope to fuck it wasn't a Red who stabbed him because you know what will happen next.... Hardly a leap of logic given where it was and the time it happened... And a Red I know made exactly the same point, because if it was football related asome fucker will try and return the serve.... Or is that too difficult a point for you to get your diminishing number of brain cells round?!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 16, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> What's your point gobshite? I hope to fuck it wasn't a Red who stabbed him because you know what will happen next.... Hardly a leap of logic given where it was and the time it happened... And a Red I know made exactly the same point, because if it was football related asome fucker will try and return the serve.... Or is that too difficult a point for you to get your diminishing number of brain cells round?!



I hope to God it's only a rumour, if only to stop the bluenoses whingeing about it for the next thirty fucking years.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 16, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> I hope to God it's only a rumour, if only to stop the bluenoses whingeing about it for the next thirty fucking years.


 
Classy.....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 16, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> What's your point gobshite? I hope to fuck it wasn't a Red who stabbed him because you know what will happen next.... Hardly a leap of logic given where it was and the time it happened... And a Red I know made exactly the same point, because if it was football related asome fucker will try and return the serve.... Or is that too difficult a point for you to get your diminishing number of brain cells round?!


 There's no need to add to it with "leaps of logic". It's a rumour going around the websites - hasn't been confirmed by anyone.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 16, 2011)

Rumours that we've inquired about Luis Suarez, also that Warnock might be coming back.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 16, 2011)

Suarez is a fucking good little player. Good goalie, too, in a pinch.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 16, 2011)

He'll have to stop giving other players hickies though,


----------



## strung out (Jan 16, 2011)

bad luck everton. shame about the penalty, but tbf it was as nailed on as united's last week


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/live...tack-before-merseyside-derby-100252-27998228/

Thankfully the death part just looks like rumours.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 16, 2011)

friedaweed said:


> http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/live...tack-before-merseyside-derby-100252-27998228/
> 
> *Thankfully the death part just looks like rumours*.


 
Good


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 17, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Classy.....



Really. What goes on in these people's heads? That was possibly the worst comment i read on this forum.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 17, 2011)

My mate is predicting that dalgliesh will be the worst caretaker since ian huntly.

made me laugh.

dave


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 17, 2011)

friedaweed said:


> http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/live...tack-before-merseyside-derby-100252-27998228/
> 
> Thankfully the death part just looks like rumours.


 
Good. Sad cunts trying to stir up shit with their rumours. Low lifes.


----------



## JimW (Jan 18, 2011)

Have we had this yet? Liverpool Sign Bent


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 18, 2011)

Babel on his way out. Great athlete, but not a great footballer


----------



## TruXta (Jan 18, 2011)

Good. 

Else, what've I missed over a very long and warm Xmas holiday? Woy out (about time), Kenny in (short-term fine, long-term hmmm), Gerrard quoted by the Guardian as saying 


> "I think Kenny is the perfect person to get everyone moving in the right direction again. He's the talisman at this club. His nickname, the King, says it all really. He's the perfect manager and also the person to bring it all together"


 makes me go  

If Kenny benched Carra for Agger/Turtel and reined in Gerrard we might have the start of a new team again, add on someone like Suarez (possible), one or two more players of some caliber (probably not), then we can challenge for a CL place this season, just about maybe, very optimistically that is. Realistically we're at the moment looking at something like 8-9th at EOS. Which is fucking terrible, yet not the unmitigated disaster some people fear (fans) or hope (haters) it will be.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 19, 2011)

Didn't Suarez say he wants to win things?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Good.
> 
> Else, what've I missed over a very long and warm Xmas holiday? Woy out (about time), Kenny in (short-term fine, long-term hmmm), Gerrard quoted by the Guardian as saying
> makes me go
> ...


 
Nurse, the pills.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> Didn't Suarez say he wants to win things?


 
He can win a big big salary increase?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> He can win a big big salary increase?


 
Then he's a mercenary twat and deserves everything he gets. 

Apparently, he's on the verge of signing for you, so clearly.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 19, 2011)

Although, other reports are saying that Ajax want a "massive fee" - £30m plus.

Or, £29m and Babel.


----------



## strung out (Jan 19, 2011)

personally i haven't really got a problem with mercenary twats. they're blokes doing a job, they're going to take the best offers. if i was working for tesco (ajax) and aldi (liverpool) offered me a ton of money to work for them, i'd move too.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 19, 2011)

strung out said:


> personally i haven't really got a problem with mercenary twats. they're blokes doing a job, they're going to take the best offers. if i was working for tesco (ajax) and aldi (liverpool) offered me a ton of money to work for them, i'd move too.


 
But where does that leave poor old Greggs (Everton)?


----------



## g force (Jan 19, 2011)

Ajax need the cash, badly and he's their most saleably asset.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 19, 2011)

strung out said:


> personally i haven't really got a problem with mercenary twats. they're blokes doing a job, they're going to take the best offers. if i was working for tesco (ajax) and aldi (liverpool) offered me a ton of money to work for them, i'd move too.


 
I don't really care either, but I won't feel very sorry for him when he's got no medals either if he chooses Spurs or Liverpool, eh?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2011)

The mercenary argument doesn't strike me as particularly persuasive though - clearly not everyone who signed for Man City for massive cash were under the impression that they were gonna win win win in their first season or two. It was more the promise of major silverware that beckoned, alongside the cash. Likewise with Liverpool (or Arsenal and Spurs for that matter). If Stoke somehow put together 30 mill I don't think they'd attract a Suarez-caliber player.


----------



## mattie (Jan 19, 2011)

strung out said:


> personally i haven't really got a problem with mercenary twats. they're blokes doing a job, they're going to take the best offers. if i was working for tesco (ajax) and aldi (liverpool) offered me a ton of money to work for them, i'd move too.


 
I've yet to stand in the aisles cheering on the shelf-stackers at Morrsions, and paying my money for them to represent the supermarket I've arbitrarily chosen against all my better judgement, only for them to regularly break my heart on a Saturday evening and then not even have the fucking grace to reward my support with a 2-for-1 offer on Special Brew or even a big Price Promise victory over the flash Waitrose tossers up the road.

So, yeah, fuck Waitrose.


----------



## strung out (Jan 19, 2011)

mattie said:


> I've yet to stand in the aisles cheering on the shelf-stackers at Morrsions, and paying my money for them to represent the supermarket I've arbitrarily chosen against all my better judgement, only for them to regularly break my heart on a Saturday evening and then not even have the fucking grace to reward my support with a 2-for-1 offer on Special Brew or even a big Price Promise victory over the flash Waitrose tossers up the road.
> 
> So, yeah, fuck Waitrose.


 
the footballers are still only blokes doing a job. it's not their fault there are thousands of people stupid enough to care about and pay for this shit every week (obviously i include myself in this). they're good at a trade so they make the most money they can doing it. sure they can have loyalty to coaches who helped improve them or managers who gave them a break in the game, just as i had loyalty to managers who gave me my first promotion etc, but at the end of the day, they're still just employees earning a wage and doing a job. don't see why they should have any more loyalty or honour than i would in any job i do.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> The mercenary argument doesn't strike me as particularly persuasive though - clearly not everyone who signed for Man City for massive cash were under the impression that they were gonna win win win in their first season or two. It was more the promise of major silverware that beckoned, alongside the cash. Likewise with Liverpool (or Arsenal and Spurs for that matter). If Stoke somehow put together 30 mill I don't think they'd attract a Suarez-caliber player.


 
Hmmm. If I was him, I shouldn't hold my breath. Especially if you're going to spunk your entire transfer budget on a single player...

You're not even in the top half of the table and out of the FA Cup, that's hardly close to being the "promise of major silverware".


----------



## mattie (Jan 19, 2011)

strung out said:


> the footballers are still only blokes doing a job. it's not their fault there are thousands of people stupid enough to care about and pay for this shit every week (obviously i include myself in this). they're good at a trade so they make the most money they can doing it. sure they can have loyalty to coaches who helped improve them or managers who gave them a break in the game, just as i had loyalty to managers who gave me my first promotion etc, but at the end of the day, they're still just employees earning a wage and doing a job. don't see why they should have any more loyalty or honour than i would in any job i do.


 
I've heard many footballers say that loyalty is for fans only, and I've got some sympathy with it.

The problem I have is that players are fully aware that they're only in the privileged position they're in because others pay good money to the footballers to represent them, and in all decency there should be some acceptance that such positions come with some responsibility - actually returning to the fans the value invested in them, at least to the best of their ability.  In the commercial world, we pay only for the final product or service and couldn't really care less who actually provides it, so job-hopping for a better pay packet is acceptable.

The only analogy I can think of would be for a theatre to invest in a visiting play, with all the attendant advertising, rehearsal, etc etc, only for the leading lady to fuck off elsewhere on opening night.  Not only are the theatre and theatre group kicked metaphorically in the nuts, so are the end punters who may have booked tickets expressly for this.

I fully accept players leaving to achieve bigger and better things, if a West Ham player goes to a team in Europe then so be it, fair enough, but simply going somewhere for immediate cash is less easy to accept.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 19, 2011)

tbh, 'pool will do well to make the europa league for next year


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 19, 2011)

strung out said:


> the footballers are still only blokes doing a job. it's not their fault there are thousands of people stupid enough to care about and pay for this shit every week (obviously i include myself in this). they're good at a trade so they make the most money they can doing it. sure they can have loyalty to coaches who helped improve them or managers who gave them a break in the game, just as i had loyalty to managers who gave me my first promotion etc, but at the end of the day, they're still just employees earning a wage and doing a job. don't see why they should have any more loyalty or honour than i would in any job i do.


in your opinion, when do the clubs deserve some sort of payback for all the time, trouble, training etc invested in them?


----------



## strung out (Jan 19, 2011)

the payback is any potential transfer fees, and the player's good performances on the pitch. don't get me wrong, as a paying customer, i want the players to repay that investment by working their bollocks off and putting in good performances each week, but i don't begrudge any player for wanting to further his career by earning more money elsewhere.

there are going to be exceptions where a local player does well and is supported through good times and bad times by the fans, or where fans show exceptional loyalty to players which should be repaid by reciprocal loyalty (for example supporting a player through illness or a court case etc), but the vast vast majority of players are contractors who will go where they get paid most under decent working conditions. fair enough, i'd do the same. at least in football you can get transfer fees, compensation etc, whereas in real life i'd just hand in my notice and fuck off to another company.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> Hmmm. If I was him, I shouldn't hold my breath. Especially if you're going to spunk your entire transfer budget on a single player...
> 
> You're not even in the top half of the table and out of the FA Cup, that's hardly close to being the "promise of major silverware".


 
But see my comment above to the effect that even a finish in the lower half of the table isn't the catastrophe you so obviously hope it will be. Take Spurs as an example - they've finished in the lower half of the PL twice in the last ten years, 6 times since the start of the EPL. Yet they've rallied before and are rallying now.


----------



## strung out (Jan 19, 2011)

spurs aren't a massive club like liverpool though *snigger*


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2011)

#No comment#


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> But see my comment above to the effect that even a finish in the lower half of the table isn't the catastrophe you so obviously hope it will be. Take Spurs as an example - they've finished in the lower half of the PL twice in the last ten years, 6 times since the start of the EPL. Yet they've rallied before and are rallying now.


 
Right. And? It doesn't automatically follow that you're a good shout for the title next year...

In fact, you'd think quite the opposite. Did you _see_ the 2nd half against Blackpool? You could easily lose a Division 2 match playing like _that_.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 19, 2011)

One can only hope Liverpool copies Spurs last ten years


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> Right. And? It doesn't automatically follow that you're a good shout for the title next year...
> 
> In fact, you'd think quite the opposite. Did you _see_ the 2nd half against Blackpool? You could easily lose a Division 2 match playing like _that_.


 
I wasn't necessarily talking about the title. Anyway, my point was that if you look at the historical performances of Liverpool (since the PL), what we're seeing is either one of two things.

The first scenario is that we end this season lower than 8th (the lowest ever since sometime in the 50s I believe) and that this is a result within a couple of standard deviations compared to the norm. Chances are that given a reasonable approximation of historical levels of resource use/player quality we will revert to our standard mode of finishing between 6th and 2nd within a year or so. IMHO this is the more likely scenario.

The second one is that we're seeing the beginning of a long-term decline in the vein of Leeds, Forest and other old greats. I'd say this is a lot less likely than was feared as recently as the start of this season. We unexpectedly got in owners who seem to a) be business competent, and b) have people in their organisation who genuinely care about the club as a club, not as a mere money-maker. Long-term this is what matters - players and staff come and go, but without some positive continuity in the organisational structure (think of Ken Bates as the mirror image here) things can and will go downhill rapidly.

As for your second point, no, I count myself blessed not to have seen the BP match. I was in fact drunk on the beach on a lovely Andaman Sea island.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> The first scenario is that we end this season lower than 8th (the lowest ever since sometime in the 50s I believe) and that this is a result within a couple of standard deviations compared to the norm. Chances are that given a reasonable approximation of historical levels of resource use/player quality we will revert to our standard mode of finishing between 6th and 2nd within a year or so. IMHO this is the more likely scenario.



This may come as a surprise to you, but "6th to 2nd" doesn't actually count as _winning_...


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2011)

No, but in that zone we do win other trophies, such as the FA, League Cup and that obscure comp called the Champions League.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah, you're right. 3 in how many years? Well done, clearly I'm wrong and we should expect to see an influx of the world's very top talent in through your doors...

*snigger*


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 19, 2011)

strung out said:


> the payback is any potential transfer fees, and the player's good performances on the pitch. don't get me wrong, as a paying customer, i want the players to repay that investment by working their bollocks off and putting in good performances each week, but i don't begrudge any player for wanting to further his career by earning more money elsewhere.
> 
> there are going to be exceptions where a local player does well and is supported through good times and bad times by the fans, or where fans show exceptional loyalty to players which should be repaid by reciprocal loyalty (for example supporting a player through illness or a court case etc), but the vast vast majority of players are contractors who will go where they get paid most under decent working conditions. fair enough, i'd do the same. at least in football you can get transfer fees, compensation etc, whereas in real life i'd just hand in my notice and fuck off to another company.


yeah Ok good points well made


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2011)

Now you're putting words in my mouth. I'd appreciate it if you didn't do that. If you want a pissing contest please find someone else.


----------



## strung out (Jan 19, 2011)

and tbf, i think a lot of this loyalty stuff is because of the globalisation/worldwide popularity of the game. in the good old days, you would get 'one club players' as well as people playing for their hometown club a lot more, and a lack of huge variances in wages (it's a lot easier to be loyal when most players earn about the same wage!). 

in a way, i wish things were more like the good old days, where the majority of the team would be from bristol (or wherever) and the surrounding area, you'd have a drink with them in the bar afterwards, etc. but let's face it, the game has changed, it's an industry now, nowhere near as community focused and as such, players become employees just like any other business. you still find things like loyalty etc down in non league where you play because you love football, but even there you'll get players moving on for an extra £50 a week or something.

edit: getting off the point of the thread now, which is supposed to be for everyone else to laugh at liverpool. apologies.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2011)

What disguises as hate often turns out to be a deep-seated love IME.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 19, 2011)

Learn the difference between object of ridicule and object of hate.


----------



## strung out (Jan 19, 2011)

i was a liverpool fan up til the age of about 11 (end of the souness years  )

they say that being able to recognise your own faults and laugh at them is the first step on the road to redemption.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2011)

@ Raf: Yes massa! Will do massa! But in the meantime why don't you kindly fuck off?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2011)

strung out said:


> i was a liverpool fan up til the age of about 11 (end of the souness years  )
> 
> they say that being able to recognise your own faults and laugh at them is the first step on the road to redemption.


 
Wise words strung out, and I completely agree. There's been plenty to laugh about regarding on and off-field performances in the last few years. Not that that has any bearing whatsoever on my feelings for the club. Players, staff and former owners on the other hand, well... where to start? Gerrard the arrogant twat? Carra the evermore deluded about his own abilities? G&H?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> @ Raf: Yes massa! Will do massa! But in the meantime why don't you kindly fuck off?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> @ Raf: Yes massa! Will do massa! But in the meantime why don't you kindly fuck off?


 
What're you going to do, take your toys home? 

I don't think you get much say in who posts what where.

Oh, I'm wrong. You don't get any!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2011)

We've been over this before haven't we? I'm not telling anyone, I'm suggesting. As for asking RAF to fuck off, I'd say you'd have to be pretty thick to think I meant that as not posting in this thread anymore. 

Just to reiterate - as this is the LFC thread I don't give a flying fuck what shit you post about Liverpool. I do however give a fuck about people trying be smart-asses towards me.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 19, 2011)

Diddums.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 19, 2011)

Somewhere, a tiny violin is playing a mournful lil melody.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2011)

Can't you two do any better? That's the fourth time I've been called a cry-baby on the same fucking page. But shit teams attract shit trolls I spose.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 19, 2011)

You're being a little harsh there, Liverpool is a decent sized club with a good history.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh damn, didn't spot the double entendre there..... 

fuck you RAF, just beat me to it there


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 19, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Learn the difference between object of ridicule and object of hate.


 
This lot are both....


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, any great club is.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Well, any great club is.


 
And you're the exception that proves that very rule.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 19, 2011)

42,000 average in Liverpool is no better than Wet Sham's 32,000 in London -  93% full, no Champions League to boost it up, rubbish corporate, Man City taking your place longterm, still paying CL wages.

Fucked. Utterly fucked.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 19, 2011)

Which is why I'd argue just the former.

edit: lol, fedders in first this time.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> this is a result within
> a couple of standard deviations compared to the norm.
> Chances are that given a reasonable approximation
> of historical levels of resource use/player quality
> ...


 
What tune should this chant be sung to?


----------



## Voley (Jan 19, 2011)

"She'll be coming round the mountain", I reckon.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 19, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Which is why I'd argue just the former.
> 
> edit: lol, fedders in first this time.


 
Sorry old bean, but I was having that one.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 19, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> 42,000 average in Liverpool is no better than Wet Sham's 32,000 in London -  93% full, no Champions League to boost it up, rubbish corporate, Man City taking your place longterm, still paying CL wages.
> 
> Fucked. Utterly fucked.


You (and all the other bitter cunts on this thread) wish. FSG know where the money is and they'll want us back where we were.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> And you're the exception that proves that very rule.


 
You're not making sense there Fed. We're an exception to what?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh, got it there. Half the brain still in Thai mode.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oh, got it there. Half the brain still in Thai mode.


 
Fuck sake, any slower and Kyrgiakos would have overtaken you....


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2011)

As I said, jet-lag. In any case you're way off, as you guys amply prove we're both hated and ridiculed. Which means we've got to have done something right.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> As I said, jet-lag. In any case you're way off, as you guys amply prove we're both hated and ridiculed. Which means we've got to have done something right.


 
So, given George 'Dubya' Bush is hated and ridiculed, this must mean he's done something right then?!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2011)

Not quite the same context is it mate? I wasn't trying to prove a point about first order logic (as a syllogism it's perfectly fine btw), I merely point out that for a team who's sat 13th or whatever in the league it seems to generate an inordinate amount of gas from people who aren't fans. So clearly we did something right, and you lot still has nightmares about it. We're clearly cack at the moment as noone - least of all LFC fans - dispute, so that's a non-starter. I can poke fun at Stoke or Blackburn, but it doesn't really carry much weight for me, or most other footy fans I'd wager. Mention LFC, MU, RS, Chelski, Spurs or other big names, and the hate and ridicule is sure to follow.

Hence, you're way off.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Not quite the same context is it mate? I wasn't trying to prove a point about first order logic (as a syllogism it's perfectly fine btw), I merely point out that for a team who's sat 13th or whatever in the league it seems to generate an inordinate amount of gas from people who aren't fans. So clearly we did something right, and you lot still has nightmares about it. We're clearly cack at the moment as noone - least of all LFC fans - dispute, so that's a non-starter. I can poke fun at Stoke or Blackburn, but it doesn't really carry much weight for me, or most other footy fans I'd wager. Mention LFC, MU, RS, Chelski, Spurs or other big names, and the hate and ridicule is sure to follow.
> 
> Hence, you're way off.


 
No, you're yardstick is that if you're hated and ridiculed then you're doing something right. I simply, well it needs to be with you lot, pointed out the rather poor basis for your claim. 

At present i'd say you're not much hated, more, much much much more ridiculed... If you think riducule is the basis for you being right then.... Carry on.....


----------



## agricola (Jan 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oh, got it there. Half the brain still in Thai mode.


 
Wasnt that Avram's excuse?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2011)

?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I merely point out that for a team who's sat 13th or whatever in the league it seems to generate an inordinate amount of gas from people who aren't fans.



History of gobshite fans banging smugly on about how much _better_ than everyone else you are might have something to do with it.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 21, 2011)

So, predictions for tomorrow? Apparently we haven't won at Wolves' since 1979  so in a fit of insanity I say we'll win 3-0.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 21, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> History of gobshite fans banging smugly on about how much _better_ than everyone else you are might have something to do with it.


 
As to this, do you mean that fans are bangin on about how much better fans they are, or how much better LFC is? Or both?


----------



## Kanda (Jan 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> As to this, do you mean that fans are bangin on about how much better fans they are, or how much better LFC is? Or both?


 
It's pretty clear what he's saying, try re-reading it, maybe put your finger on the screen, under the text as you read to help you along....


----------



## TruXta (Jan 21, 2011)

Kanda said:


> It's pretty clear what he's saying, try re-reading it, maybe put your finger on the screen, under the text as you read to help you along....


 
Not to me it isn't. The _you_ in that sentence can have multiple referents. And fuck you very much for all the help you were btw.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## TruXta (Jan 21, 2011)

Jeez, it's like bickering with a bunch of 4 year olds.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 21, 2011)

Yossarian said:


> What tune should this chant be sung to?


"I dreamed a dream"?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 22, 2011)

1 up at half-time, thank you very much. Convinced we were going to concede at the end there, but luckily held them off. Midfield looking good but the central two are a wee bit off, esp with regards to communicating with Reina it seems. Kelly continues to impress.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 22, 2011)

Good result, playing proper football again.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 22, 2011)

First clean sheet away? Or am I missing any 0-0s? In short *fucking yes*!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 22, 2011)

30 passes in the last goal, with the goalie passing it out - none of that long ball rubbish.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 22, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> 30 passes in the last goal, with the goalie passing it out - none of that long ball rubbish.



31 - I'm inclined to count Kuyt to Torres as a pass. 

Imagine the team in red from the next big city along doing that and the garlands that would be heaped upon them.

Good result today with some much improved performances from Merieles & Torres. Long road, but we're on the right one again.


----------



## Voley (Jan 22, 2011)

Enjoyed that.  Meireles goal was a beaut.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 22, 2011)

Kenny's answer to that last question about transfers was fucking priceless. 
"I know what's going on - but it doesn't mean I have to tell _you_."


----------



## N_igma (Jan 22, 2011)

Hats off to Mierles he played a cracker.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 22, 2011)

Lol.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 22, 2011)

Some great goals from us. Wolves were pretty shit though. I'll wait till we beat some of the top five before getting too pleased. Good start though.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 22, 2011)

What was Torres up to after he scored? Looked like he put the ball at the feet of a Wolves player


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> So, predictions for tomorrow? Apparently we haven't won at Wolves' since 1979  so in a fit of insanity I say we'll win 3-0.



good call!! hope you backed it..


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 22, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> What was Torres up to after he scored? Looked like he put the ball at the feet of a Wolves player



He found Stearman, who'd been trying to wind him up all match, and gave him the ball, presumably saying something like "here you are cunt, you can have it now". And then he got booked for kicking him. 

Still, very funny. I'd been shouting at the telly 5 mins before the goal, imploring him to get back at Stearman by scoring. And he did. Twice.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 22, 2011)

Figured it was something like that, shame MotD isn't able to get that across. Also didn't show the 30 passes to your third


----------



## TruXta (Jan 22, 2011)

AKA pseudonym said:


> good call!! hope you backed it..


 
Not really a betting man... goddammit. Reckon there were some decent odds on that result.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 23, 2011)

What happened to all the bluenoses? No doubt stabbing each other and screaming that the Reds did it. Sad cunts.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 23, 2011)

Congratulations Liverpool on getting your first win under Dalglish since the days when there was a Yugoslavia, a Soviet Union and no Premier League - maybe he'll win you the league someday, and maybe a reanimated Lenin and Tito will bring Communism back to Europe, bigger and better than ever.


----------



## Open Sauce (Jan 23, 2011)

Yossarian said:


> Congratulations Liverpool on getting your first win under Dalglish since the days when there was a Yugoslavia, a Soviet Union and no Premier League - maybe he'll win you the league someday, and maybe a reanimated Lenin and Tito will bring Communism back to Europe, bigger and better than ever.


 
2 out of three would be good


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2011)

Babel out after all then! Adam in - what do folks reckon? For the life of me I can't see that that's the position we most need bods in, what with Lucas, Spearing, Gerrard and Meireles there. Poulsen has yet a long way to go but has deffo improved in the last few games he's played. LB, a winger or two (Suarez for example), that's where we need fortifications imo.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 25, 2011)

Suarez the striker, you mean? Are you sure you're not Rafa? 

Besides, reports today have you offering just a paltry 1/3rd of Ajax's asking price. Just like with Adam, then.


----------



## g force (Jan 25, 2011)

Indeed...cos they're skint. £12.5m for Suarez....hardly a surprise Ajax laughed in your face.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 25, 2011)

.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 25, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> What happened to all the bluenoses? No doubt stabbing each other and screaming that the Reds did it. Sad cunts.


 
You did what exactly? Beat the team 2nd bottom in the league? ooohh have a banana.....

As for the comments about stabbing each other.... yet another classy remark from this RS...



goldenecitrone said:


> I hope to God it's only a rumour, if only to stop the bluenoses whingeing about it for the next thirty fucking years.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> Suarez the striker, you mean? Are you sure you're not Rafa?
> 
> Besides, reports today have you offering just a paltry 1/3rd of Ajax's asking price. Just like with Adam, then.


 
I hope we leave Adam where he's at. Overpriced and overrated. Suarez is worth more than 12.5M, but less than the 25-30M Ajax is asking. Class player tho. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 25, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Babel out after all then!


 
Nice to see Kenny sticking to his guns after his persser the other day....


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 25, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I hope we leave Adam where he's at. Overpriced and overrated. Suarez is worth more than 12.5M, but less than the 25-30M Ajax is asking. Class player tho. We'll see how it goes.


 
You reckon? Looked ace at the world cup (handball notwithstanding), amongst the top goalscorers in Europe for the last few seasons, been on the radar - and supposedly shopping lists - of top clubs for yonks... He'll take Dzeko money to buy. And he's not a winger.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 25, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Nice to see Kenny sticking to his guns after his persser the other day....


 
Diddums.


I'm not sure how Adams will fare, 5-6m is about right. Suarez looks quality and would spread the goals around.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 25, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Diddums.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how Adams will fare, 5-6m is about right. Suarez looks quality and would spread the goals around.


 
Doesn't bother me in the slightest, but he's looking a clown in pressers already. His rather good reply to the SKY journo not withstanding.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 25, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Doesn't bother me in the slightest, but he's looking a clown in pressers already. His rather good reply to the SKY journo not withstanding.


It bothers you enough to bring it up here - and to watch his pressers. Even lfc fans don't do that. Obsessed.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 25, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> It bothers you enough to bring it up here - and to watch his pressers. Even lfc fans don't do that. Obsessed.


 
No, it was an item on SKY Sports News, I was watching that strangely enough...


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Nice to see Kenny sticking to his guns after his persser the other day....


 
Yeah, it's not like any other managers try to mislead the press about those sorts of things.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 25, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Yeah, it's not like any other managers try to mislead the press about those sorts of things.


 
They usually wait a few weeks.....

Have a look for his press conferences up here whilst he was 'manager' at Celtic..... Cringeworthy.... FFS even Celtic fans were watching them through their hands!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 26, 2011)

Righty o' - Fulham at home. What's yer predictions? Early rumours has it that Lucas is dropped/rested/injured and that Gerrard plays. Some supposedly ITK RAWkites have the line-up as Reina - Kelly, Skrtel, Agger, Johnson - Maxi, Poulsen, Gerrard, Meireles, Kuyt - Torres on top. It'll be interesting to see where he plays Gerrard... Not so sure how Kenny deals with him tbh.

The oracle here in my office has us winning 2-1.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 26, 2011)

Sounds like you tried for Adebayor on loan but he wasn't interested.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 26, 2011)

"Sounds like" being the operative words. Never saw anything credible to that effect.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> "Sounds like" being the operative words. Never saw anything credible to that effect.



I really have no idea what you would regard as credible. It's there on the net if you want to have a look and it was even featured on the official Liverpool site last month.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 26, 2011)

Came from that most credible of sources _Metro_ if Google is anything to go by.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 26, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> it was even featured on the official Liverpool site last month.



I see where you got the wrong end of the stick there. LFC.tv has a Media Watch/Transfer Gossip column on their News page which collects what *other* "news" outlets write about LFC. Had nothing to do with them, and as I said the primary source seems to have been Metro, which I'd hardly call a credible source.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 26, 2011)

It was Eurosport via a Spanish paper - came up as a feed on my app this morning but not on google now (well it probably is somewhere among the 650 stories). There has been some debate about this since mid-Dec though as City wanted rid and were never going to loan him to Spurs who also expressed an interest. 

Anyway he's gone for six months.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 26, 2011)

The earliest sources I could find were back in mid-december, from Metro. They might have picked it up from somewhere else, but I stand by my words that there was never any credible sources linking us with Adebayor. This isn't me saying that LFC never made inquiries - they might well have - but we'll never know. In any case, it'll be interesting to see if he'll play much for RM.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 26, 2011)

Ajax now saying Pool has until Saturday to stump up the cash. Fucking hope we'll get him - we need more goals.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 26, 2011)

Two wins on the trot. Things are looking up. Back to where we finished last season in seventh. Wonder if we can claw our way into the top four. Probably asking a bit much.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 26, 2011)

A win's a win. Looked a bit tired tonight.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 26, 2011)

A less than convincing win but a win nonetheless. Thought we started good but didn't maintain it.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2011)

I was hoping for a 5-5 draw and the sport of football being the winner but sounds like it was a fair result?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I was hoping for a 5-5 draw and the sport of football being the winner but sounds like it was a fair result?


 
Should have been 2-0 to us, but the shit male linesman fucked up an offside call.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 27, 2011)

Any nude pictures of the twat?

Anyway, saved by Meireles and Pantsil. I'll take that result any day. 7th now, wonder if we can smash teh granny outta Spurs before the EOS.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 28, 2011)

No comments on the story about Chelsea bidding £35m (or £40m, depending on who you read) for Torres?

Or on the reports emerging that the player has now asked to go?

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11669_6706297,00.html

Perhaps a United bid for Reina wouldn't be such a bad idea...


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't think he'll go to another English club tbh. He might well leave in the summer - thought he was gonna leave last summer - but we'll see. All we know atm is that Chelsea made a bid that was turned down. The rest I take as pure speculation until further credible info comes in. And Reina to ManU? When hell freezes over.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 28, 2011)

You'd be able to meet Ajax's price for Suarez. And the reports about him wanting to go aren't entirely surprising, given how he's looked more often than not lately...

Mind you, he's scored about 1/3 of your Prem goals this season.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2011)

Could be that this is a shot across the bow of the owners - invest or he'll fuck off.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Could be that this is a shot across the bow of the owners - invest or he'll fuck off.


 
Jeez, I hope so. Best up the bid for Suarez sharpish.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2011)

It'd be idiocy of the highest order if they sell Torres now. He does iirc have a £50M buy-out clause, but I can't see Chelsea, or anyone else, valuing him that high.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank fuck Kenny is in charge now. If Roy was still there then Nando would be off like a shot.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2011)

If G&H was still there I dread to think what our starting XI would be.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 28, 2011)

Thing is if they sell torres for 40 plus, what is the asking price going to be for Suarez? ....hope he stays, would hate him to go to a club that are challenging


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> It'd be idiocy of the highest order if they sell Torres now. He does iirc have a £50M buy-out clause, but I can't see Chelsea, or anyone else, valuing him that high.


 
The Sky report says rumours of the buy out clause are untrue.

Still, if Torres is worth £40m or £50m, Suarez must be worth similar. He's been in better form for longer and seems to be injured far, far less.

As for whether he goes now or not, you have to figure with the UEFA debt-rules coming in there won't be the same transfer kitties (except perhaps at Citeh and Chelsea), so perhaps cashing in on a player who's looked disinterested for about 50% of games this season might not be such a bad idea...


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2011)

I've heard that as well, who knows? I'm not that up to speed on how the new rules on finance will impact on LFC, so I'll leave that to someone who does. 

For me the facts of the matter is that Torres said about two weeks ago that he was staying, and nothing has changed because of Chelsea's failed bid - ie no word from Torres or his agent or the club that he is unsettled or that LFC are contemplating selling.


----------



## agricola (Jan 28, 2011)

If they swap Torres for Suarez then they are mental, though Torres is probably only worth £35 to £40 million (given what Villa, who is better than both of them, went for).


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2011)

Swap as in a straight swap? Now that would be bizarre. Presumably you mean LFC would swap Torres for Suarez as in selling one to get the other?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 28, 2011)

Swap won't happen, cos Ajax need the money.

Trux, I'm not saying this will happen (as if I'd know!), just thinking out loud. Apparently, Guillem Balague is the source of the "Torres wants to leave now" rumour and he's supposed to be *the* ITK of all things Spanish...

So, probably completely untrue.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> Swap won't happen, cos Ajax need the money.
> 
> Trux, I'm not saying this will happen (as if I'd know!), just thinking out loud. Apparently, Guillem Balague is the source of the "Torres wants to leave now" rumour and he's supposed to be *the* ITK of all things Spanish...
> 
> So, probably completely untrue.


 
Probably, Ballague's star has been waning for quite some time according to the more up-to-date bods on RAWK and elsewhere. But as I've said before, I wouldn't be surprised if Torres leaves come summer. It would break my heart if he went to a PL club, but I do really doubt it. He's not the mercenary type, just like Reina. Question is where would he go? Italy maybe?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 28, 2011)

I think agricola's point about Villa is a good one, too... Top class, bang-in-form striker, cost £32m (ish?). Torres hasn't been close to that form in ages.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2011)

Yup. The inflation on players from the PL is ridiculous. Had Villa gone from a PL club he would've cost more like 50 mill.


----------



## agricola (Jan 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Probably, Ballague's star has been waning for quite some time according to the more up-to-date bods on RAWK and elsewhere. But as I've said before, I wouldn't be surprised if Torres leaves come summer. It would break my heart if he went to a PL club, but I do really doubt it. He's not the mercenary type, just like Reina. Question is where would he go? Italy maybe?


 
Ah yes, RAWK - the home of the net spend argument, roost of the pro-Rafa wing, and a comedy factory supplying everyone else.

edit: just seen this article as well, cant really blame him if he does feel that way, especially as his place in the national squad is under threat


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2011)

It has its faults! FTR I don't post there. It does seem to have gone downhill a bit over the years - whereas a couple of years ago there was still a good clique of guys doing serious analysis (not just of LFC) it's increasingly become a shouting match bitch-fest arena. Still good for some laughs tho. And there is the occasional ITK. I'd be happy to hear recommendations of better LFC forums.


----------



## g force (Jan 28, 2011)

No way Suarez is the equal of Torres price wise. One decent WC is not enough to slap a big price tag on his head...and while he may bang in the goals in Holland that league has a ptachy history for form guides. For every Ruud or Kuilvert there's been a Dirk Kuyt  or Meteja Kezman.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 28, 2011)

agricola said:


> Ah yes, RAWK - the home of the net spend argument, roost of the pro-Rafa wing, and a comedy factory supplying everyone else.
> 
> edit: just seen this article as well, cant really blame him if he does feel that way, especially as his place in the national squad is under threat



RAWK is brilliant. I couldn't have imagined it was possible to get that far up your own arse about football before I saw it. I particularly like the way they all agree Liverpool fans are inherently better than anyone else then spend all their time denouncing each other for not living up to their own personal version of that.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2011)

It is rather good comedy (or tragedy depending on your viewpoint), but then again redcafe.net, to take one example I'm more than passingly familiar with, ain't exactly innocent of fucknuts either. 

Anyway, De Telegraaf reporting that Suarez is ours for €25M???!!!

e2a up on liverpoolfc.tv, so official. fee up to 26.5 mill.


----------



## magneze (Jan 28, 2011)

> Liverpool Football Club announced this afternoon that they had agreed a fee of up to 26.5million Euros with Ajax for the transfer of Luis Suarez, subject to the completion of a medical.
> 
> The Club have now been given permission by Ajax to discuss personal terms with the player and his representatives.


http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/reds-agree-suarez-deal


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2011)

Great news. A statement of intent. Now if we could get a left-back or a CB as well I'd be well pleased.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 28, 2011)

It's official, we've got suarez. On the official site, dunno about the torres rumours but it would take a lot more than that to get him

Edit: too late


----------



## g force (Jan 28, 2011)

Now you need another creative player. Letting Alonso go will go down in the annuls of "dumb fucking moves by a football club" alongside Real Madrid's sacking of Del Bosque


----------



## N_igma (Jan 28, 2011)

SUAREZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ! Happy fucking days!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2011)

g force said:


> Now you need another creative player. Letting Alonso go will go down in the annuls of "dumb fucking moves by a football club" alongside Real Madrid's sacking of Del Bosque


 
Didn't have that much of a choice by the looks of things. But you're right in that we could do with a proper pacemaker at the heart of the midfield again.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 28, 2011)

Turn sound down


----------



## Sunray (Jan 28, 2011)

g force said:


> Now you need another creative player. Letting Alonso go will go down in the annuls of "dumb fucking moves by a football club" alongside Real Madrid's sacking of Del Bosque


 
He wanted to play for Real Madrid which I can say is 'fair enough' as he is an amazing player, your advocating slavery.

Buying suarez I unless I am very mistaken means that we have lost Torres, the money the sale has brought in has allowed us to buy.  Suarez is currently running at fractionally over 1 goals per game which is utterly insane and I doubt Liverpool will see anything like that return.


----------



## agricola (Jan 28, 2011)

Sunray said:


> He wanted to play for Real Madrid which I can say is 'fair enough' as he is an amazing player, your advocating slavery.
> 
> Buying suarez I unless I am very mistaken means that we have lost Torres, the money the sale has brought in has allowed us to buy.  Suarez is currently running at fractionally over 1 goals per game which is utterly insane and I doubt Liverpool will see anything like that return.


 
Er - Alonso was happy at Liverpool, until Benitez decided to hawk him around Europe in order to get money for Gareth Barry.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 28, 2011)

The Torres rumours aren't unfounded.   No loyalty in football these days.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 28, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> No loyalty in football these days.


 
I know and to think of the loyalty you and your club showed to Hodgson, makes it all the more grating seeing how loyal you lot are.....


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2011)

You know Feds, I can't help but think that the brand of LFC fans you come across must be of a particulary cuntish persuasion. Else, what's up with the bitter vitriol? By all means have a laugh, take the piss, but you seem genuinely angry? What's up with that?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You know Feds, I can't help but think that the brand of LFC fans you come across must be of a particulary cuntish persuasion. Else, what's up with the bitter vitriol? By all means have a laugh, take the piss, but you seem genuinely angry? What's up with that?


 
Feds just a nasty cunt. Look at the rumours he was happy spreading about a Red knifing a teenage Blue. Fucking arsehole if you ask me.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 28, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> The Torres rumours aren't unfounded.   No loyalty in football these days.


 
Is he off then? How do you know?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 28, 2011)

Torres has handed in a written transfer request which has been rejected, I'm going to bed. just up and down with this football club.


----------



## strung out (Jan 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You know Feds, I can't help but think that the brand of LFC fans you come across must be of a particulary cuntish persuasion.


 
well he posts on here doesn't he?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Feds just a nasty cunt. Look at the rumours he was happy spreading about a Red knifing a teenage Blue. Fucking arsehole if you ask me.


 
That really doesn't help.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Torres has handed in a written transfer request which has been rejected, I'm going to bed. just up and down with this football club.


 
Let's hope he stays until the summer at least.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> That really doesn't help.


 
No. Fuck. OK. He's got cool sideburns. Hope that helps.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2011)

They are rather nice. He's got some wicked shirts as well.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> They are rather nice. He's got some wicked shirts as well.


 
OK, I love him, just a shame he's not a Red.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2011)

Let's just enjoy that for a little while before the shit-storm recommences.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2011)

Resuming the shit - I was looking at a Chelsea forum and found this comment by a James Prescott interesting:



> I think that now they've rejected his transfer request he may well issue a statement tomorrow or Sunday stating his wish to leave, his love for Liverpool but that he wishes to play CL football and win trophies and feels his best chance is at Chelsea. He will say something how about he has always been loyal and committed on and off the pitch up till now and rejected other opportunities to move, and hopes that the club will now return that loyalty by agreeing to his request to move, and maybe even that he feels that he's being kept there against his will.
> 
> Once he's said all that, there will be no going back - all that will remain is to do a deal with Liverpool. I think Chelsea are going to bid at least £40 million, maybe even £45 million, plus Sturridge (should be Kalou). Hopefully they will finally accept they don't want to keep an unhappy player, take the money and Sturridge and that will be that. They will probably use the money to get Charlie Adam and maybe even Ashley Young. Its a good deal for them in reality, and I think they know that. They get Sturridge and enough to buy two top players on top of Suarez, they lose a player who clearly doesn't want to be there and will probably go in the summer if he doesn't go now, and who could be a disruption to the squad if he stays.
> 
> The reason they are being so tough is to get the most they can out of Chelsea, and to make sure everyone knows that its Torres who is pushing this, not the club and that they've done all they can to keep him.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 29, 2011)

If someone wants to go and the price is > 30 million then bye bye...  He's been injured far too much in the recent past anyway, to me its seems like decent business.


----------



## agricola (Jan 29, 2011)

Selling Torres would be a massive mistake, though I can understand why he would want to leave and why it would be Chelsea that he would go to (he would be unlikely to go to Spain as he wouldnt play for Real* and Barca dont need him, Italy probably holds no interest, City is a joke of a club even with 72 "world-class" strikers on the books and he is too decent a person to play for United after being at the RS).  £35-40 million would probably overvalue him a bit but is probably what Chelsea will have to pay.

Though if he did go I would be able to stop feeling bad for not hating him, he is probably the least hateable player on the RS's books, a species of anti-Gerrard if you will.

* allegedly


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like certain sections of our fans will disagree with you there agricola.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 29, 2011)

sounds like Chelski are gonna up their offer to 40 mil for Torres and he has handed in a transfer request.. though in contract till 2013 on £110,000 a week


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 29, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> The Torres rumours aren't unfounded.   No loyalty in football these days.


 
Why would someone who left the club he supports for Liverpool show more loyalty to you really?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 29, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Feds just a nasty cunt. Look at the rumours he was happy spreading about a Red knifing a teenage Blue. Fucking arsehole if you ask me.



No he's fucking not. He's alright. He does seem to spend a lot of time gleefully rubbing people's noses in it on here - more than you might expect, more than I'd bother to do with a team that's not even a rival of my own - but he's sound as fuck as far as I can see _everywhere else_ on Urban. I just reckon some good-natured footy banter can look like tedious schadenfreude to someone else's eyes, depending on what you're used to/which team you support.

Now leave it alone.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 29, 2011)

40 million and a striker who wants to go, Liverpool would be mental not to let him go.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 29, 2011)

Still, I'll be sad if he leaves.....


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 29, 2011)

Dandred said:


> Still, I'll be sad if he leaves.....



Aye. But that's football. LFC Online boards full of bile - "dirty money grabbing spanish cunt" type comments among the more sensible ones. Ridiculous.

£40 or £50 million would buy a good striker, left back and centre back. Trouble is, there's not much time. I wouldn't mind £30 million plus Anelka & Zhirkov. That'd do.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 29, 2011)

Need two really solid centre backs to plug the hole in the defence, provide competition and cover for injuries.  Jamie Carragher is sorely missed.


----------



## Voley (Jan 29, 2011)

If he wants to go and 40 mill being offered, yeah, it's a done deal. Sorry to see him go though. He was fantastic to watch pre-World Cup.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 29, 2011)

Fantastic player. Can't say I blame him for leaving. Very sad though. Hasta la vista Nando.


----------



## Voley (Jan 29, 2011)

Transfer request rejected, according to BBC. Not that that makes much difference. If he wants to go, he'll go.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2011)

Not that it's impossible to regain your place in the squad after something like this - witness Gerrard, Ronaldo, Rooney and Tevez before - but I sincerely doubt that the new owners won't see the business opportunity here and take the money. He wants to go, let him. Wouldn't be the first time we've lost a player of his stature.


----------



## Voley (Jan 29, 2011)

It puts a lot of pressure on Suarez to deliver.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2011)

Step up Pacheco and Ngog? It's got to be either one of those two now, if FT goes. Would be mad to try and get a good signing in what's left of the window, we'd be robbed blind.


----------



## magneze (Jan 29, 2011)

Torres is going to go isn't he. Would he line up against us next Sunday?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2011)

They'd be daft not to include a clause forbidding him to play against us this season.


----------



## agricola (Jan 29, 2011)

TruXta said:


> They'd be daft not to include a clause forbidding him to play against us this season.


 
They can't in a permanent transfer.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 29, 2011)

agricola said:


> They can't in a permanent transfer.



They can tell him if he plays, Skrtel's going to make sure he never has any more kids.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 29, 2011)

agricola said:


> They can't in a permanent transfer.


 
It used to be possible. Has the rule been changed? If it hasn't it should be.


----------



## agricola (Jan 29, 2011)

Deareg said:


> It used to be possible. Has the rule been changed? If it hasn't it should be.


 
No, it was illegal ages ago (the rumour was that United had put in a similar clause when we bought Tim Howard off them, though that wasnt proved) and I dont remember them changing it.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 29, 2011)

There was the Tim Howard case and going back further, when United signed Joe Jordan and Gordon McQueen from Leeds, but now that you mention it that might have been just a rumour too.


----------



## tommers (Jan 29, 2011)

Of course, Sheffield United stipulated that Matthew Spring couldn't play against them when they agreed to terminate his loan from Luton, so he could sign for Charlton.

Obviously that is in no way 3rd party interference.  Absolutely not.  No way.  They're the club of justice.

http://www.sufc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10418~1533768,00.html


----------



## Sunray (Jan 29, 2011)

Fair Play rules come in next season, clubs will not be able to spend quite like they do at the moment, hence a club considering paying 40-50 million for a player 1/2 way through a season. 

http://en.uefa.com/uefa/aboutuefa/organisation/executivecommittee/news/newsid=1493180.html


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 30, 2011)

just on radio 5... Liverpool willing to sell Torres but only for £50 million....


----------



## TruXta (Jan 30, 2011)

I'd rather they took less money and Anelka. We need someone proven in asap if/when he leaves.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 30, 2011)

Anelka is such an enigma.. would he fit into the squad again... I would love the 'good' Anelka but the petulant one can feck off...


----------



## TruXta (Jan 30, 2011)

No word of what he thinks of the mooted arrangement. He might be glad to go elsewhere if FT comes in, but maybe not to LFC?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 30, 2011)

I think we should hold out for the full £50 million. If they won't pay it now, then we may hold on to him till the summer.


----------



## g force (Jan 30, 2011)

Worth 15m more than David Villa...someone's smoking something very strong at Anfield.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 30, 2011)

Blame Chelsea if you must blame anyone for inflating fees. Other than that I agree, take the money and get a younger model.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 31, 2011)

Torres has gone for £50 million. Deal is done.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 31, 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/9380389.stm
Take the £ and run!!!!!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 31, 2011)

40 plus Anelka would be ideal... he can play in the Europa league, whereas Suarez cant....


----------



## Sunray (Jan 31, 2011)

He's gone, he was gone the moment that Liverpool football club doubled the fee they were offering for Suarez.   

Partly a panic buy when they realised that Torres was going to Chelsea and they would be left without a top quality striker but with a small mountain of cash.  Suarez has been playing in the Dutch league which by all accounts is a run out in the park on Sunday afternoon compared to the Premier League.  If Torres can be kept on the pitch by Chelsea they are getting the finest striker in the world.  50 million will be considered cheap in a few year.  As long as he can stay fit...

What ever they offer on Monday LFC are going to accept.  Chelsea are going break the British transfer record without a doubt.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 31, 2011)

Pleanty of players who've done well in the Dutch  League have come a cropper over here


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Pleanty of players who've done well in the Dutch  League have come a cropper over here


 
Maybe, though I think with him it is less risk than (for instance) Alves.  I would agree with Sunray's point about the Suarez deal suddenly being pushed through suggesting that Torres is off, though I would question whether Torres is the finest striker in the world, personally I think Villa is better than him, as probably is Forlan (given that Forlan is not only great, but also makes Suarez and Aguero* look great as well).

* though Aguero is great by himself


----------



## Sunray (Jan 31, 2011)

Villa is a great striker and at that level its splitting hairs, but for pure eye candy I've not watched a striker like Torres.  His ability to make something from nothing (e.g. Winning goal for Spain in the Euros) is immense as is his 1st touch.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 31, 2011)

Just fuck off will you  




			
				The Sun said:
			
		

> LIVERPOOL want England striker Andy Carroll to replace Fernando Torres.
> Kenny Dalglish's Reds are set to make a £30million move for the Newcastle No9 if Torres joins Chelsea today.


----------



## magneze (Jan 31, 2011)

Ibrahimovic rumour on BBC.


----------



## g force (Jan 31, 2011)

Ha ha ha great journalism.....great striker but he's registered as a Barcelona player and currently on loan all season at Milan so couldn't move without UEFA clearance.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

I hate this day already. Even if nothing changes this day sucks. Get rid, go back to just the one summer transfer window.


----------



## tommers (Jan 31, 2011)

Liverpool have bid what?

And Newcastle have said WHAT?!?!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 31, 2011)

tommers said:


> Liverpool have bid what?
> 
> And Newcastle have said WHAT?!?!


yup they are having a giraffe 30mil... feck that


----------



## g force (Jan 31, 2011)

Andy "not even one season in the PL" Carroll is worth as much as David Villa? Bwah ha ha ha ha....fucking insanity


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 31, 2011)

AKA pseudonym said:


> yup they are having a giraffe 30mil... feck that



make bent look a bargain


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 31, 2011)

g force said:


> Andy "not even one season in the PL" Carroll is worth as much as David Villa? Bwah ha ha ha ha....fucking insanity


Aye, but could Villa deliver on a [insert poor weather conditions here] night at [insert small northern club here]? That's what you pay the big bucks for.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah, Barcelona would never cope with Stoke in February would they?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 31, 2011)

Have they ever won at Stoke? Only stat that matters


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 31, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> Aye, but could Villa deliver on a [insert poor weather conditions here] night at [insert small northern club here]? That's what you pay the big bucks for.


I've just realised I've set myself up for a jibe at Newcastle there


----------



## g force (Jan 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Yeah, Barcelona would never cope with Stoke in February would they?


 
I dunno La Coruna in Jan/Feb is hardly much fun


----------



## gabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Torres is gone! according to five live anyway


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 31, 2011)

konchelsky gone to Forrest on loan until April...
According to D mirror and 5 live.. Torres enroute to chelsea in helicopter....


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2011)

The most insane thing about the Carroll bid is that the Cockney Mafia turned it down - its a ludicrous amount of money, and they havent trolled their own fans for a while so you would think that selling their chavic talisman would be the type of thing they would look to do.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I hate this day already. Even if nothing changes this day sucks. Get rid, go back to just the one summer transfer window.


Better still get rid of them completely.


----------



## tommers (Jan 31, 2011)

agricola said:


> The most insane thing about the Carroll bid is that the Cockney Mafia turned it down - its a ludicrous amount of money, and they havent trolled their own fans for a while so you would think that selling their chavic talisman would be the type of thing they would look to do.



I think the "rocky" relationship with their fans is the only reason they haven't.  Making a point.

There is absolutely no other reason I can think of not to bite Liverpool's hands off.


----------



## g force (Jan 31, 2011)

Indeed...he's never going to be worth £30m ever again unless he becomes some sort of scoring behemoth and frankly I can't see it. He's just a hard version of Crouch.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 31, 2011)

Torres can f off the damn mercenary 

I'm just waiting for the bittersweet day Liverpool win something major with Chelsea languishing beneath them.  Reminds me of the Michael Owen situation when he left for Real and we won the champs league the following year! 

Can't wait for Skrtel to give him a nice warm welcome....


----------



## Deareg (Jan 31, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Torres can f off the damn mercenary
> 
> *I'm just waiting for the bittersweet day Liverpool win something major with Chelsea languishing beneath them*.  Reminds me of the Michael Owen situation when he left for Real and we won the champs league the following year!
> 
> Can't wait for Skrtel to give him a nice warm welcome....


 
You will be waiting for a long time,


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 31, 2011)

Deareg said:


> You will be waiting for a long time,


 
Never say never.  Karma my friend Karma.


----------



## gabi (Jan 31, 2011)

So, is Torres actually in this fucking helicopter?


----------



## magneze (Jan 31, 2011)

gabi said:


> So, is Torres actually in this fucking helicopter?


Nope, he's now in a speedboat on the Thames according to BBC transfer ticker ....


----------



## gabi (Jan 31, 2011)

I fucking love transfer window day...

the sky presenters might actually ejaculate as 11pm comes into view


----------



## Kanda (Jan 31, 2011)

magneze said:


> Nope, he's now in a speedboat on the Thames according to BBC transfer ticker ....


 
CFC have a helipad at their training ground, speedboat lol....


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 31, 2011)

He was last seen jetskiing in the bay of Barcelona.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 31, 2011)

gabi said:


> the sky presenters might actually ejaculate as 11pm comes into view


Now that would _definitely_ be considered poor workplace conduct.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 31, 2011)

From Twitter:




			
				Lee Boardman said:
			
		

> Breaking news: Torres to Chelsea deal breaks down after John Terry fails to agree terms with his wife.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 31, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> From Twitter:



Can't JT wait til her stitches have healed first?  She only just gave birth FFS


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 31, 2011)

Alan Pardew's press conference has been cancelled


----------



## magneze (Jan 31, 2011)

So I checked out the Sky Sports transfer day ticker. They have the transfer day news & rumours from Sky Sports interspersed with betting from Sky Bet on the rumours all in the same feed. Seems a bit dodgy to me.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 31, 2011)

We've agreed 35m for caroll . Mental


----------



## gabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Helicopter spotted near scotland... Torres to rangers?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

I fucking hope this is a sick joke of some kind, sk.


----------



## gabi (Jan 31, 2011)

nope, confirmed...  it makes him the 8th most expensive player in history.. lol

fergie must be sittin there with a glass of red, pissing himself with laughter


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 31, 2011)

Sadly, it doesn't look like it.






			
				Phil McNulty's twitter said:
			
		

> And the comfirmation. Liverpool have agreed a £35m fee for Andy Carroll. Always said the January window is quiet


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 31, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> We've agreed 35m for caroll . Mental



feck.. itv tweeted that.... I like him but 35 mil?? feck torres for 50 is a bargain!


----------



## Kanda (Jan 31, 2011)

35m!!! lol!!!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 31, 2011)

Liverpool to Sign £35m Newcastle United Striker Andy Carroll the Moment Torres Joins Chelsea is on caughtoffside .com

I would link to it but my security flagged up a prob with the site...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 31, 2011)

Um, does he still have to live with Kevin Nolan


----------



## gabi (Jan 31, 2011)

I think that experiment was declared a failure after the hookers/cocaine session


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 31, 2011)

£35m. _Christ_.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 31, 2011)

jaysus kenny is putting some bite into the squad with suarez, carroll and the blackpool lad.... could be good business!!


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 31, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> We've agreed 35m for caroll . Mental


 
That's the same price that Barca got Villa for!!!! [insert Sid James laugh]


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 31, 2011)

35m Desperate.  One good half season and he's worth that much.  Get real!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

Well, IF we do sell FT for 45-50 big ones, and get Carroll, Adams and Suarez for 65-75, then we're looking at something like a 20 mill net spend for some quality signings. Better than selling FT for 30 mill six months ago and seeing all the money go RBS' way.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 31, 2011)

yup thinking on, this is could be what we need... Its a good statement of intent by Kenny


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 31, 2011)

It's certainly ambitious, I'll give you that.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Well, IF we do sell FT for 45-50 big ones, and get Carroll, Adams and Suarez for 65-75, then we're looking at something like a 20 mill net spend for some quality signings. Better than selling FT for 30 mill six months ago and seeing all the money go RBS' way.


 
That's true. And if Carroll comes back fit and gets 10 in the rest of the season, his £-tag could be forgotten (somewhat), too.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 31, 2011)

And all available to play in the Europa league...


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

Carroll might not want to leave, and the C. Adam situation is still uncertain. Would be surreal if tomorrow comes and Torres, Adams and Carroll are all at where they started this season.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 31, 2011)

Probably a moot point now, but now you've got Carroll (  ) would you prefer full price for Torres or cash + Anelka as was originally doing the rounds this morning?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Carroll might not want to leave, and the C. Adam situation is still uncertain. Would be surreal if tomorrow comes and Torres, Adams and Carroll are all at where they started this season.


 
Aaah yes, the Rooney/Tevez axis.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Carroll might not want to leave


I had been wondering about that; there's the massive assumption that once the clubs agree a deal the player will just go.

Aren't we above you at the moment??!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> Probably a moot point now, but now you've got Carroll (  ) would you prefer full price for Torres or cash + Anelka as was originally doing the rounds this morning?


 
Full price. Anelka's too old and doesn't want to come anyway.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Carroll might not want to leave, and the C. Adam situation is still uncertain. Would be surreal if tomorrow comes and Torres, Adams and Carroll are all at where they started this season.


 
Or that Carrol fell through and Torres went to Chelsea and Adams fell through...


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> I had been wondering about that; there's the massive assumption that once the clubs agree a deal the player will just go.
> 
> Aren't we above you at the moment??!


 
2 points and 2 places behind.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Or that Carrol fell through and Torres went to Chelsea and Adams fell through...


 
Eh, all manner of dodgy outcomes possible from this slomo car crash.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> 2 points and 2 places behind.


Bollix, when did that happen?!  

Ah wait, our game in hand will take us above you again 


TruXta said:


> Eh, all manner of dodgy outcomes possible from this slomo car crash.


Aye, be interesting if you ended up with Carroll _and_ Torres. Can't decide if it'd be good interesting or bad interesting; what are your finances like?


----------



## Sunray (Jan 31, 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/9382215.stm

He's OK but he's not even in the same league as Torres.  30 million is desperate and has been rejected by Newcastle so I wonder how much balls LFC have and might actually turn Chelsea away for now.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

Sunray said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/9382215.stm
> 
> He's OK but he's not even in the same league as Torres.  30 million is desperate and has been rejected by Newcastle so I wonder how much ball LFC have and might actually turn Chelsea away for now.


 
Only 21(?) tho, could be a great signing, could easily be one of our worst decisions. I have confidence that both NESV and Dalgliesh have the cojones to tell FT/CFC to fuck off if needs be.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 31, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Or that Carrol fell through and Torres went to Chelsea and Adams fell through...


ARGHHHHh!!!
feck ya.. Im away out for a walk to get away from all news for a bit!!!!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 31, 2011)

More twitter:




			
				LiterallyJamie (Not Jamie Redknapp) said:
			
		

> To be fair, that's a great move for Andy Carroll. Liverpool's the only city in Europe where his hairstyle is still fashionable.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 31, 2011)

Trying to buy the quality they are talking about in 12 hours is extreme panic buying and akin to throwing money into the wind in the hope that something good will come from it.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 31, 2011)

Chelsea should pull out now that Liverpool look like they have paid massively over the odds


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

No deals done yet AFA we know.....


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2011)

£35 million for someone who has scored half his goals in the Championship is ludicrous, it makes any and indeed all of City's buys look sane and well thought out by comparison.  They could probably have bought anyone who doesnt play at the Camp Nou, or is nicknamed after Thornton Heath, for that kind of money.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

Eden Hazard and Karim Benzema come to mind.


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Eden Hazard and Karim Benzema come to mind.


 
Indeed.  Hell even Ibrahimovic's buyout as part of his Milan loan is only 24 million euro.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

Please not Ibra. He's a great player and all, but I think there's a good reason he never wanted PL footie - too egotistical.


----------



## g force (Jan 31, 2011)

Diego Forlan (you know who playes quite well with that bloke you bought already), Benzema, Llorente, Cavani....jesus wept Liverpool have been well and truly had


----------



## g force (Jan 31, 2011)

And yes Ibra would be a huge mistake.


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2011)

g force said:


> And yes Ibra would be a huge mistake.


 
I dunno, when viewed against £35 million for someone like Carroll it seems positively reasonable.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

And now Adam to ManU? BBC latest. This is probably Fergie fucking with us again. Troll-bidding c~@*.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 31, 2011)

Tee hee hee, just saw that. I hate to say, but that would be a little chuckle-worthy


----------



## g force (Jan 31, 2011)

Why would anyone sign Charlie Adam? Or are non goal scoring strikers all the rage these days?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 31, 2011)

He's a striker? I thought he played in midfield


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't believe that Adam is a vital signing for one second. We do need someone like Alonso, and he's somewhat the same type of player, if miles behind quality-wise. But FFS it can wait til summer, when we'll have had some time to do things properly, in our own time.


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2011)

g force said:


> Why would anyone sign Charlie Adam? Or are non goal scoring strikers all the rage these days?


 
for the lolz


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

g force said:


> Why would anyone sign Charlie Adam? Or are non goal scoring strikers all the rage these days?


 
Midfielder mate!


----------



## g force (Jan 31, 2011)

agricola said:


> I dunno, when viewed against £35 million for someone like Carroll it seems positively reasonable.


 
Moody Swede with bad hair who scores stunner every-so-often vs moody Geordie with bad hair who can head it a bit? Yeah fair point


----------



## g force (Jan 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Midfielder mate!


 
Still shit though for a club with "CL ambitions"


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2011)

I should also point out that whilst I mock this transfer now, I will cherish it when he knocks Gerrard out after a training ground bustup.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm not arguing, g-man.


----------



## g force (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh I know...it's just this is all so very.....odd.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 31, 2011)

g force said:


> Why would anyone sign Charlie Adam? Or are non goal scoring strikers all the rage these days?


 
Charlie Adam scored more than Andy Carrol in the Championship last year.... (as a midfielder.. )


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 31, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Charlie Adam scored more than Andy Carrol in the Championship last year.... (as a midfielder.. )


 I get ya 
There's always hope.


----------



## OneStrike (Jan 31, 2011)

Newcastle rejected the latest offer for Carroll.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 31, 2011)

Sky sports reporting Liverpools second bid for Carrol has actually been rejected... eh?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

If this is true I can't help but think that Ashley's utter imbecility has saved our bacon.


----------



## g force (Jan 31, 2011)

Or Liverpool made it all up to cover for Torres leaving  They're better off walking away, taking Chelsea's cash and waiting for the summer to spend it. Either that or sign Forlan immediately given he was booed by Atleti's fans at the weekend he might just think about leaving


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 31, 2011)

Bwa-ha-ha! 

Y'know what, either way I'm pretty ok with it now. We either keep our main goal-scorer or we get a ridiculous wedge, about as win-win as we can get at the moment.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

Could be that we were troll-bidding the Toons while making inquiries elsewhere. That'd be hilarious. And Forlan partnering Suarez? I can see that.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 31, 2011)

Carrol has slapped in a transfer request (Sky Sports)


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

Gash.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 31, 2011)

And he's gone.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

35 mill PLUS addons? What is the world coming to?


----------



## magneze (Jan 31, 2011)

The deal is done according to Liverpoolfc.tv: http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/reds-agree-carroll-fee


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

And now B'pool has accepted a bid from us for Adam, apparently. How much of the total PL in- and out-goings will involve LFC this window?


----------



## Sunray (Jan 31, 2011)

Its all about the UEFA fair play rules coming in next season.

I would have preferred to offer Mohrino the job as manager, write this season off and give him all that cash for next season.  I reckon we'd win something.  

I see giving it to a caretaker manager with a record as poor as Daglish as quite stupid tbf.

In addition, can someone at the club take a look at the goal difference for fuck sake, its 0 having conceded 31 goals in 24 games.  

Does that come across like we need a striker.


----------



## magneze (Jan 31, 2011)

So, does Torres = Carroll + Adam?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

No, but Carroll + Suarez > Torres.


----------



## magneze (Jan 31, 2011)

Carroll, Suarez & Adam is a great trio of signings. Got to be a sign that Kenny is staying longer - why invest now otherwise?


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 31, 2011)

I hope Chelsea put in a £40m take-it-or-leave-it offer for Torres. Or less.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

magneze said:


> Got to be a sign that Kenny is staying longer - why invest now otherwise?


 
Strengthening the squad in the hopes that we get a CL or at the very least an EUC place, which would attract a better class of players and poss. managers come summer?


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2011)

magneze said:


> Carroll, Suarez & Adam is a great trio of signings. Got to be a sign that Kenny is staying longer - why invest now otherwise?


 
A mix of the new rules coming in and the slim possibility of getting back to the CL.  You cant ignore the possibility that Yanks II may be spectacularly gullible as well, especially the Carroll deal which is insanely risky, he will have to be an absolute and total success for them to get any money back from it at all.


----------



## magneze (Jan 31, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> I hope Chelsea put in a £40m take-it-or-leave-it offer for Torres. Or less.


For these sums I imagine the lawyers have made sure that the deals only go through if other deals happen. So I reckon the Torres deal is done but not announced.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

They've got form, apparently they just spent $150M on a Red Sox player. This is their strategy - spend big and sell big. Last I heard they were all about "we need to increase the amount we spend on salaries"!


----------



## g force (Jan 31, 2011)

IF it's right that Adam's costing £14m you have been well and truly done. Twice.


----------



## magneze (Jan 31, 2011)

Title is in the bag now. Defo.


----------



## g force (Jan 31, 2011)

"Most gullible owners" yep that's yours.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 31, 2011)

g force said:


> IF it's right that Adam's costing £14m you have been well and truly done. Twice.


If that's true then well done to Blackpool, played with the big boys and won


----------



## Sunray (Jan 31, 2011)

He would have been a much better acquisition

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/s...-again-hints-at-premier-league-return?cc=5739


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

Sunray said:


> He would have been a much better acquisition
> 
> http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/s...-again-hints-at-premier-league-return?cc=5739


 
Yeah, but fat chance. City or Utd I reckon. Or a straight swap with Arry?


----------



## stupid kid (Jan 31, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Its all about the UEFA fair play rules coming in next season.
> 
> I would have preferred to offer Mohrino the job as manager, write this season off and give him all that cash for next season.  I reckon we'd win something.
> 
> ...



A) Suarez is cup tied for the UEFA, you need a striker who's not.
B) Kenny Dalglish has won four league titles, and could well have added European success had English clubs not been banned from Europe during his tenure. Why would Mourinho want to go to Liverpool?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

On your point B, yes he did, but he also left us an aging squad that won nothing for yonks after. And he's not managed anywhere for a decade. I for one do not see him as a long-term solution. Always willing to be proven wrong, of course.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 31, 2011)

magneze said:


> Title is in the bag now. Defo.


 
Nurse!!!!!! Nurse!!! The patient with 'Dandred Syndrome' is out of his bed.....


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2011)

g force said:


> IF it's right that Adam's costing £14m you have been well and truly done. Twice.


 
They will have spent at least £49 million on recruiting the joint 4th and joint 6th highest goalscorers in last year's Championship.  How much must Whittingham be worth now, Bluebirds!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

Right, I'm going home. Fuck knows what I'll read in the transfer blogs in an hour or so.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 31, 2011)

Well this is some deadline day eh.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 31, 2011)

agricola said:


> They will have spent at least £49 million on recruiting the joint 4th and joint 6th highest goalscorers in last year's Championship.  How much must Whittingham be worth now, Bluebirds!


 
Or Nicky Maynard, Gary Hooper and Michael Chopra.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 31, 2011)

Haha just heard Carrolls possible wages at liverpool. £80,000 a week, fuckin ell.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 31, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Nurse!!!!!! Nurse!!! The patient with 'Dandred Syndrome' is out of his bed.....



That still makes great reading. I suppose staying 18 months is long term these days.

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/291243-Liverpool-F.C.-2009-2010-season?highlight=Liverpool


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 31, 2011)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Haha just heard Carrolls possible wages at liverpool. £80,000 a week, fuckin ell.



Perpective; that's half of what Adebayor was on.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 31, 2011)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Haha just heard Carrolls possible wages at liverpool. £80,000 a week, fuckin ell.




Doesn't seem that much relatively (obviously it's mental but in the context of football wages.) Glen Johnson is apparently on quite a bit more than that.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 31, 2011)

Johnson is a strange case though. Not sure how he managed to get that sort of contract.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 31, 2011)

Jesus, look at all those clowns burning Torres shirts.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 31, 2011)

So funny.


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Jesus, look at all those clowns burning Torres shirts.


 
The club probably need them to do that, or at least need them to buy new ones with Carroll on the back.


----------



## gabi (Jan 31, 2011)

The disaster that is Liverpool football club is truly the gift that keeps giving


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 31, 2011)

Hope Carroll goes on a goal drought for the rest of the season then i can truly laugh at them, as if i haven't already....


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2011)

Carroll greeted by a great flock of bellends on arrival at Anfield.


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Jesus, look at all those clowns burning Torres shirts.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 31, 2011)

terrorists!!!!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 31, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Charlie Adam scored more than Andy Carrol in the Championship last year.... (as a midfielder.. )


 
Aye...but Carroll scored 11 in 19 (a goal every 1.7 games) and Adam scored 16 in 43 (a goal every 2.6 games - and he was the peno taker).


----------



## Sunray (Jan 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Yeah, but fat chance. City or Utd I reckon. Or a straight swap with Arry?


 
The offer of 50 million to spend straight away and perhaps more to come.    If he's interested in a move worth asking.  His ability to build great teams is undoubted.  Might even have kept Torres if he turned up.


----------



## tommers (Jan 31, 2011)

agricola said:


>



Football fans are fucking stupid sometimes.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 31, 2011)

and andy carroll looks like he will be a quality striker sooner or later. Although 35 now is ummm very very steep.

dave


----------



## belboid (Jan 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> On your point B, yes he did, but he also left us an aging squad that won nothing for yonks after.


 
the problem wasn't that squads age, it was the uselessness of the cunt who replaced Dalglish


----------



## tommers (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## N_igma (Jan 31, 2011)

35 million really is a fucking disgrace.

ETA: If I had a shirt with Torres written on the back then I certainly wouldn't want to wear it anymore. Burn the lot of 'em I say!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 31, 2011)

Didn't realise how injury prone he was either till i just read his injury list. thinking about abit more i'm happy with the £35m now.  Aslong as Ashley doesn't fucking waste it.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 31, 2011)

From the Guardian

"Torres will play on Sunday unless a gentleman's agreement is reached. And why should Chelsea agree. This from Tom Davis: "I'm pretty sure a selling club can't insert a clause preventing their former player from playing against them. Article 18bis of Fifa's Rules on the Status and Transfer of Players apples. Or so Google tells me." And this from Rich Harris: "Surely any kind of 'embarrassment clause' is unenforceable in law, (how could an ex-employer decide what someone can do in their next job??!?). So Liverpool would have to rely on a gentleman's agreement for Torres not to play on Sunday. Can't see Chelsea agreeing to that in their current position."

Imagine spending £50 mill and having your new striker getting a bust leg or something in his first game. Against his old club....


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 31, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Aye...but Carroll scored 11 in 19 (a goal every 1.7 games) and Adam scored 16 in 43 (a goal every 2.6 games - and he was the peno taker).


 


TrippyLondoner said:


> Didn't realise how injury prone he was either till i just read his injury list. thinking about abit more i'm happy with the £35m now.  Aslong as Ashley doesn't fucking waste it.



So he had half a season in the Championship and has also been injured this season already. Risky business.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 31, 2011)

Jesus. Apparently LFC made a a £20m bid for Micah Richards which City turned down cos out chairman thinks £25m is the lowest denomination note in the UK.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like the PL will outspend all other Euro leagues _combined_ in this window. Recession my ass.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 31, 2011)

I've got to be worth about 50k at today's prices


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

Probably. What's your position and wages?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 31, 2011)

DRINK? said:


> I've got to be worth about 50k at today's prices


 
Maybe 100k on deadline day!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

Suarez confirmed by club, looks like a done deal then <phew>


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2011)

DRINK? said:


> I've got to be worth about 50k at today's prices


 
I dunno - as was pointed out on the Guardian's liveblog earlier, this Carroll deal is the equivalent of 583 Seamus Colemans.  And a car.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 31, 2011)

Adam staying at Blackpool.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

For now. I trust absolutely nothing until I see official statements. Speculation is another matter entirely!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 31, 2011)

AverageJoe said:


> Imagine spending £50 mill and having your new striker getting a bust leg or something in his first game. Against his old club....



And Jamie Carragher's fit again.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> For now. I trust absolutely nothing until I see official statements. Speculation is another matter entirely!


 
That was official btw.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

There is that! Fuck gentlemen's agreements, have a knee-capping courtesy of Carra.



I don't actually mean that.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

TrippyLondoner said:


> That was official btw.


 
I know, it just wasn't from LFC! It's a question of money, simple. Will they or won't they? Until Lpool come out and say it's off it's still cooking.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

And now we're back in it for Young? *WTF this day never ends!*


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> There is that! Fuck gentlemen's agreements, have a knee-capping courtesy of Carra.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't actually mean that.


 
Yes you do, but Skrtel is the man for the job.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 31, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> And Jamie Carragher's fit again.


 
He has been very sorely missed.  31 against in 24 games. 

Good to hear that Suarez is a done deal, I suspect he will be a much better buy and good cover when Carroll starts playing in the reserves.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

Carra needs more regular benching overall, but he does come in handy at times like these where we got backs against walls. We'll need to be looking for a replacement in the summer tho.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 31, 2011)

So, Carroll and Suarez up front, Gerrard, Meireles and Kuyt in midfield and Carra back in a must be about to get solid soon defence. Will they all be playing on Sunday? Let's hope they gel and stuff Chelsea 4-0. 35 mill eh, bit of pressure on the lad.


----------



## strung out (Jan 31, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Aye...but Carroll scored 11 in 19 (a goal every 1.7 games) and Adam scored 16 in 43 (a goal every 2.6 games - and he was the peno taker).


 
carroll scored 17 in 33 last season (1.94), whereas Adam scored 18 in 41 (2.27).

just for accuracy's sake.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 31, 2011)

strung out said:


> carroll scored 17 in 33 last season (1.94), whereas Adam scored 18 in 41 (2.27).
> 
> just for accuracy's sake.


 
I'm stupid. 11 in 19 is this season.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 31, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> So, Carroll and Suarez up front, Gerrard, Meireles and Kuyt in midfield and Carra back in a must be about to get solid soon defence. Will they all be playing on Sunday? Let's hope they gel and stuff Chelsea 4-0. 35 mill eh, bit of pressure on the lad.


 
Carrolls injured atm, HAHA.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 31, 2011)

I like Andy Carroll, but I still can't get my head around Thirty Five Million quid for him. It's a brave move - will he make the step up?. Will his off-field antics keep on?.

On the plus side, two hungry(esp suarez!) young strikers for a net outlay of 5m, both of whom look pretty handy.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 31, 2011)

"Injured".


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

Supposedly back next week isn't he?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 31, 2011)

What's wrong with him?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 31, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> What's wrong with him?


 He fell off a bar stoll in a casino at 5am after drinking 30 jaegerbombs in six hours


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 31, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> He fell off a bar stoll in a casino at 5am after drinking 30 jaegerbombs in six hours


 
After snorting a fat line of coke and punching the DJ. He'll fit right in.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

Thug life!


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 31, 2011)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Carrolls injured atm, HAHA.



And isn't he under court orders to live at Kevin Nolan's house? That's one hell of a commute.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

At least it's a good few months til the next window thank fuck. Great intent shown, but again, wtf is wrong with the English footie market? Someone on RAWK remarked that the biggest positive was that this means Kenny stays for longer than 6 months/EOS.

Personally I don't agree, but then again four days ago I would've bet good money that Torres would still be a Red come tomorrow...


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 31, 2011)

What a weird day indeed. They'll be raging in Abu Dhabi as we only spent a mere £27m on Dzeko. Actually i think the City overlords will be quite pleased. They've inflated the market.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 31, 2011)

How are the inflation figures going to look next month? Another fork in George Osborne's eye. Not that he gives a shit.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

City are merely the latest in a long line of sinners. Hell, LFC used to break transfer records back in the day too (and win shit), then for 20 years some fans have taken this "o u cheet by spending m0n33z" line, like we're holier than thou.

And now that we're spending the money like proper capitalist pigs the selfsame fuckers are going "wah Carroll is shit because we spent 35 mill on him, it's too much, we're *d00med*". Well, fuck them. It's not his fault, nor entirely Liverpool's, that it's come to this. He deserves to be judged on merit same as someone who cost 350 thousand.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 31, 2011)

I am optimistic about our new team. Kenny will inspire them all.


----------



## Voley (Jan 31, 2011)

Is it confirmed as 50 million for Torres then?


----------



## gabi (Jan 31, 2011)

I take it the booze has kicked in goldencitrone?

Total lol at the whole day. Mental. The only two competent managers in the prem staying wisely silent, publicly anyway.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

Mancini and Moyes?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 31, 2011)

NVP said:


> Is it confirmed as 50 million for Torres then?


 
yes.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 31, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> And isn't he under court orders to live at Kevin Nolan's house? That's one hell of a commute.


 
hahahaha. totally forgot about that!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 31, 2011)

Carroll the 7th most expensive player ever, SSN says?


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 31, 2011)

signed..


----------



## gabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Harry redknapp just did a hilarious drunk interview on sky sports news where he repeatedly said what a great new signing fernando torres was for Liverpool. I really wish the interviewer had interrupted. 

'Torres can do it all, great signing by kenny'


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

Wut?  You're takin the piss surely?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 31, 2011)

Nah, it happened.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 31, 2011)

TrippyLondoner said:


> hahahaha. totally forgot about that!



Would be funny as fuck if the magistrate insisted on it.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 31, 2011)

TrippyLondoner said:


> hahahaha. totally forgot about that!


 
That was Carroll's excuse!!!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Nah, it happened.


 
HAhahahahah! Apparently they went for Adam too, with some (crap) sources saying it was successful only thwarted cruelly by TeH d4r¦< forces of Admin. He must've been pretty twatted.


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2011)

Apparently his case for which he had bail conditions have been dropped prior to this happening, possibly as a result of using Gerrard's legal team (unconfirmed).


----------



## gabi (Feb 1, 2011)

I do love Harry


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 1, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> I am optimistic about our new team. Kenny will inspire them all.


this^^^


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 1, 2011)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...-has-changed-his-name-to-Fernando-Torres.html


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2011)

Right, so all that shite regarding transfer is well and truly over, and we can get back to enjoying (fingers crossed) some footie again. Stoke at Anfield should be 3 points - apparently they've not won there since the 50s (Stoke that is) so we should expect 3 points from this and put further pressure on teams both just below and above.

Spurs are 6 points clear with a game in hand, playing Blackburn tonight, so expect nothing from that. Sunderland lost to Chelsea yesterday, so if we win we'll be two points behind them! Still tight tho, so some momentum is needed.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 2, 2011)

Debut goal from Suarez tonight


----------



## N_igma (Feb 2, 2011)

Honestly can't remember the last time we won 3 games in a row. Signs are looking promising anyway!


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2011)

Good stuff throughout the 2nd half there, how lucky was Suarez? Looks absolute class tho, hungry, fast and cunning. Get Carroll up there and this could be fun again.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 2, 2011)

Fuck yea! 

Come on Plastic blue!!


----------



## Open Sauce (Feb 2, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> http:// www.thescum.co.uk /sol/home...-has-changed-his-name-to-Fernando-Torres.html


 
WTF are you doing posting links to that shite in here?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 3, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Debut goal from Suarez tonight


 
What a cracking start. If only he could get a hattrick against Chelsea on Sunday.


----------



## Le Shark (Feb 3, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> What a cracking start. If only he could get a hattrick against Chelsea on Sunday.


 
I fucking hate Chelsea, and don't particularly like Liverpool either - but they're gonna beat you on Sunday!!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 3, 2011)

Dandred said:


> Fuck yea!
> 
> Come on Plastic blue!!



Chelsea's marketing department couldn't conceive of having as many plastic fans as Liverpool in their wildest dreams.


----------



## Le Shark (Feb 4, 2011)

Considering investing some cash on Torres to score at any time on Sunday - or perhaps a double....Torres and Suarez to score at any time?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 4, 2011)

What are the odds on either of those?


----------



## Le Shark (Feb 4, 2011)

I think they're both 6/4 (score at any time), Suarez might be longer, can't remember (or get on any bookie's sites at work )


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 4, 2011)

I wouldn't tbh. A lot of people will put a casual bet on those for the sake of it so the odds will be shit.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 5, 2011)

Torres is 7/5, Suarez 9/4, I might put something on Torres just to jinx him


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 5, 2011)

What are the odds on us getting into the Champion's League next year? Worth a few quid?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 5, 2011)

Best odds on Oddschecker are 14-1 on Skybet. Not worth it IMO.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 5, 2011)

Good result for us in the Stoke-S'land game. Could have 6th if we eke out a win against Chelski, only 6 points behind them.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 5, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Best odds on Oddschecker are 14-1 on Skybet. Not worth it IMO.


 
If we can beat Chelsea tomorrow then I might put £20 on.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 5, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> If we can beat Chelsea tomorrow then I might put £20 on.


 
Fair enough - if you beat Chelsea tomorrow you won't get the same odds though, they'll come down a fair bit.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 5, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Fair enough - if you beat Chelsea tomorrow you won't get the same odds though, they'll come down a fair bit.


 
True. May have to have a punt before 4pm then.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 5, 2011)

feck this is gonna be one of the must see games of the season... any good streams?


----------



## Dandred (Feb 6, 2011)

myp2p should be the place for streams.......


Looking forward to this one!


----------



## Dandred (Feb 6, 2011)

After yesterdays jinxing I'm not sure what to predict...


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 6, 2011)

Dandred said:


> myp2p should be the place for streams.......
> 
> 
> Looking forward to this one!


cheers...
feck im well lookin forward...  cmon' the reds...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 6, 2011)

Come on Liverpool!!!!!


----------



## strung out (Feb 6, 2011)

i want them both to lose


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.directon.tv/channels/3725/


----------



## agricola (Feb 6, 2011)

lol @ Maxi


----------



## big eejit (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 6, 2011)

hmm.. we slightly edged that 1/2.. laughed at Cech and his defender... if he had of hit him would he have got a card btw?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 6, 2011)

Pretty happy so far except that Maxi chicanery. Neither team really showing their best. Get Suarez on for Maxi and we might see some action.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 6, 2011)

AKA pseudonym said:


> hmm.. we slightly edged that 1/2.. laughed at Cech and his defender... if he had of hit him would he have got a card btw?




Yes players have been sent off for fighting team mates before. It usually has to go a bit further than for opposing players I think.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 6, 2011)

...
feckin ads lol


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 6, 2011)

Get in son!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 6, 2011)

GET INNn


----------



## TruXta (Feb 6, 2011)

RAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## agricola (Feb 6, 2011)

Chelsea were utter dogshit, with or without Torres.


----------



## magneze (Feb 6, 2011)

Fernando who?

European places next target.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 6, 2011)

YESSSSSSSS

Fuck you Chelsea!!!!!!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 6, 2011)

No Chelsea thread (or fans) on Urbs to laugh at.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 6, 2011)

Mr Torres you're gonna win fuck all with Chelscum!  Watch the red machine roll on wanker!


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 6, 2011)

Got to hand it to "King Kenny" stabilized a sinking ship


----------



## Dandred (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice one RED MEN!!


----------



## Voley (Feb 6, 2011)

Really enjoyed that.  Tight game but we deserved the win. Still early days for Kenny but we look reinvigorated, a different side to a month ago.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 6, 2011)

Should have put that bet on. Great play from Liverpool and without our new £60 million attack force. Getting rid of Torres is looking more and more like a fantastic deal.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 6, 2011)

well played the reds. i'm a gooner myself, but liverpool are my 2nd team (i was a kid in the 70s and was always totally mad about liverpool) anyway it was fucking good to see chelsea lose, to see the reds play so well, to see king kenny jumping about like a nutter. 

i bet abramovich is spitting feathers now! ha!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 6, 2011)

The lack of other teams' supporters posting in here this evening is noted. 

ETA apart from 23dom, who posted as I posted.

I mean, then, other teams' supporters crowing in here this evening.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 6, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yes players have been sent off for fighting team mates before. It usually has to go a bit further than for opposing players I think.



didn't two newcastle players have a proper scrap a while back?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 6, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> didn't two newcastle players have a proper scrap a while back?



Dyer and Bowyer. Jajajajajajajajajajaja.


----------



## strung out (Feb 6, 2011)

le saux and batty did it too, in the european cup


----------



## embree (Feb 6, 2011)

and indeed Grobbelaar and McManaman


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 6, 2011)

strung out said:


> i want them both to lose


 
that's what i say when man u play


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 6, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Dyer and Bowyer. Jajajajajajajajajajaja.



that's the one. are you ok mate?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 6, 2011)

Just watched it again on Match of the Day. Maxi's miss isn't looking any better. Still.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 7, 2011)

Good win, that. Meireles is starting to look quite the bargain, at a mere £10m.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 7, 2011)

Was surprised by this one. 
Thought it would go to CFC by a couple of goals.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 7, 2011)

Fascinating game, obv pleasing for the RS but if I was a Chelsea fan i'd be wondering what's going on. They were utterly devoid of any imagination. Totally devoid of any-apologies for the words-'guile and craft'. Had no ideas to play past the RS and yet they have arguably the 'best' strike pair in their team.... Unable to deal with a Liverpool side even without Torres.... Makes for interesting questions, did Ancelotti buy Torres or was it anothre big pockets move by the Russian? Will Ancelotti be there next season, rumours already on the go in Italy that he's Roma's next manager? Would you want to be the manager at Chelsea when you spend all that money on your squad and yet look so thoroughly ineffective?!


----------



## g force (Feb 7, 2011)

Yep I think Torres might be a marquee signing to attract other players come the summer.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 8, 2011)

Carragher was interviewed by detectives after the match. He was found with £50 million in his back pocket


----------



## kained&able (Feb 8, 2011)

reina looks like he is open to a move to man united and gave the classic i'm under contract to liverpool but i want to challenge for the league type of interview.

dave


----------



## Dandred (Feb 8, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Your messiah returns, fuckwads.
> 
> jajajajajajaja


 

You've gone quiet on this thread I've noticed.......


----------



## Dandred (Feb 8, 2011)

kained&able said:


> reina looks like he is open to a move to man united and gave the classic i'm under contract to liverpool but i want to challenge for the league type of interview.
> 
> dave


 
_“Players leave the club and players come in, though more have come into this club than gone. It’s no different now. People move on.
The most important thing is the club. More important and bigger than any individual, no matter who has been through it previously and who will in the future. The club is the club. I will never forget that and anyone who does is being a wee bit stupid and irresponsible. The most important people at the club are the ones who want to be here."_


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 8, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Carragher was interviewed by detectives after the match. He was found with £50 million in his back pocket



Liverpool have issued a statement:
All items bought in the January Sales are non-returnable and come with no guarantees


----------



## TruXta (Feb 8, 2011)

That cuts both ways AKA...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 8, 2011)

Not going to be £50m this time, if at all.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> That cuts both ways AKA...



true.. but at least one of ours scored on his debut...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 8, 2011)

Dandred said:


> You've gone quiet on this thread I've noticed.......


 
Well it's not funny when they're winning. Aren't you a gooner?


----------



## deadringer (Feb 8, 2011)

Dandred said:


> You've gone quiet on this thread I've noticed.......




almost as quiet as when the car'toon' were in the championship last season..........


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 8, 2011)

Eh? Bizarre.


----------



## strung out (Feb 8, 2011)

refused posted loads last season 

what an odd statement.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 8, 2011)

Good interview with Rafa here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/danwalker/2011/02/chess-loving_benitez_lays_out.html


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 8, 2011)

strung out said:


> refused posted loads last season
> 
> *what an odd statement*.


 
Did you expect any different?


----------



## Dandred (Feb 9, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Aren't you a gooner?



Next time Newcastle are 4-0 up I'll support you!!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 10, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Good interview with Rafa here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/danwalker/2011/02/chess-loving_benitez_lays_out.html


 
I like Rafa, he's a good man. Will never forget that Champion's League win over AC Milan. Hope he gets another top job in the future. Chelsea would be a good place for him.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 10, 2011)

Love Daniel Agger


> Daniel Agger has delivered a four-letter verdict on Liverpool under Roy Hodgson.
> 
> The Anfield defender admitted: "We were s***."



http://redirectingat.com/?id=10544X689870&xs=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mirrorfootball.co.uk%2Fnews%2FLiverpool-defender-Daniel-Agger-has-admitted-We-were-s-under-former-boss-Roy-Hodgson-article694901.html%3Futm_source%3Dtwitterfeed%26utm_medium%3Dtwitter&sref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.redandwhitekop.com%2Fforum%2Findex.php%3Ftopic%3D135758.1320


----------



## strung out (Feb 11, 2011)

'we'


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 11, 2011)

strung out said:


> 'we'


 
You're right. He should have said 'Strung out is'


----------



## strung out (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 11, 2011)

strung out said:


>



Still think woy was the right man for the job?.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 11, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Still think woy was the right man for the job?.


 
Still think _Rafa_ was?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2011)

West Brom gets Woy. It should be interesting to see what he'll make of them.


----------



## Biffo (Feb 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> West Brom gets Woy. It should be interesting to see what he'll make of them.


 
A mid-table team, if he really does his best.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 11, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> Still think _Rafa_ was?


 
Without Rafa there would be no Kenny back at Anfield. 

One European cup and an FA cup speaks volumes.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2011)

Rrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuullllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Voley (Feb 12, 2011)

There a stream for this anywhere?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 12, 2011)

http://livetv.ru/en/eventinfo/65987_liverpool_wigan/


----------



## Voley (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> West Brom gets Woy. It should be interesting to see what he'll make of them.


 
Not a bad start.....


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2011)

West Sham.....


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> West Sham.....


 
Same number of points as you got for beating them....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 12, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Not a bad start.....


He probably hasn't had time to have his input into the team yet..


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Same number of points as you got for beating them....


 
I was merely pointing out how shit they've been and are.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 12, 2011)

Wigan have equalised, always coming, we haven't put that match away - bad old habits.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2011)

FUcK


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 12, 2011)

Suarez is excellent though, hit the woodwork twice and great general play.


----------



## Voley (Feb 12, 2011)

Woodwork again!


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2011)

Frustrating match, but still, unbeaten. Wigan look a decent side, got pace and skill. We had no creativity after Raul got subbed, missing Agger at the back as well.


----------



## Voley (Feb 12, 2011)

Balls. Looked a bit like the team we were 6 weeks ago, sadly. Suarez was great, mind. Thanks for that link, SI. Have bookmarked that one - looks like they get pretty much everything if you don't mind a bit of buffering/crappy picture etc. Far preferable to listening to it on the radio at any rate.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 12, 2011)

NVP said:


> Balls. Looked a bit like the team we were 6 weeks ago, sadly. Suarez was great, mind. Thanks for that link, SI. Have bookmarked that one - looks like they get pretty much everything if you don't mind a bit of buffering/crappy picture etc. Far preferable to listening to it on the radio at any rate.



No probs. Got it off the LFC Online forum.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2011)

myp2p.eu is usually a safe bet. the sopcast ones are the best imo.


----------



## Voley (Feb 12, 2011)

Ta. I'll give that one a go next time too. If it's on Sky I can always watch it round me Mums but listening on the radio does my head in.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 15, 2011)

Is the Sparta Prague game on telly at all?


----------



## belboid (Feb 15, 2011)

channel 5


----------



## Maggot (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks.  It wasn't mentioned on the Live Sport on TV website.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 16, 2011)

Raheem sterling scored six in a youth game recently, great one for the future.


----------



## samiam (Feb 16, 2011)

nice


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 16, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Raheem sterling scored six in a youth game recently, great one for the future.




Was it before or after this game where he scored 5? 

Goal 4 is very special.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 17, 2011)

Anyone watching the EUL match against Sparta Praha? Pedestrian is a polite way of putting it. Adequate defensively, offering nothing up front. Kuyt is woeful, Maxi hardly there, Lucas and Meireles strangely subdued. Ngog up top statuesque, as in not moving much.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 17, 2011)

It's a very poor game


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah, it's a bit dull. But not looking greatly troubled, tbh.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 17, 2011)

What odds for Repka getting sent off? He looks like a human pressure cooker, the bullet-headed thing.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2011)

Watching it on channel 5 now. Bit of a rubbish game innit?


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2011)

The crowd have as much life in them as Barnet away.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 17, 2011)

It's weird, must be 10s of 1000s, yet hardly any noise. Looks and sounds like a friendly.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 17, 2011)

Prague isn't a city for playing football in in February. It's a city for drinking lots of beer and eating loads of deep-fried cheese by a roaring fire, before stumbling over the Karlovy Most with a large spliff and looking up at the snow-frosted castle in the moonlight. We'll do them at Anfield.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 17, 2011)

We should take 0-0 with open arms, no doubt. Still, most boring game under KK.



FLARES! Woooohooooo! Go smokey pitch!


----------



## agricola (Feb 17, 2011)

a lot of smoke, that


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 17, 2011)

The flare is great


----------



## TruXta (Feb 17, 2011)

Best thing that's happened all match.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello all  (yes, I am 'outing' myself ...)
Kyrgiakos is doing ok, innee.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2011)

The smoke has officially won this game.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't get why they haven't maintained a much higher pace. Oppo hasn't played a competitive match for ages, shouldn't be too much to ask to wear them out.


----------



## agricola (Feb 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I don't get why they haven't maintained a much higher pace? Oppo hasn't played a competitive match for ages, shouldn't be too much to ask to wear them out.


 
the smoke or the teams?


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2011)

Moar smoke needed.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 17, 2011)

What?? I don't even...


----------



## TruXta (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank fuck that ended, now I can get back to mindlessly browsing the internet.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 17, 2011)

I fell asleep.


----------



## magneze (Feb 18, 2011)

Utterly dull, I had a bath and read a book for the second half.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 18, 2011)

I lapsed into a deep coma and died.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 18, 2011)

My scouse mate had the balls to say to me: "We [Liverpool] live your [Insert team name here] dreams"

I had to laugh


----------



## agricola (Feb 18, 2011)

chieftain said:


> My scouse mate had the balls to say to me: "We [Liverpool] live your [Insert team name here] dreams"
> 
> I had to laugh


 
To be fair there are more than a few Everton games down the years that would have benefitted immeasurably by a massive cloud of smoke engulfing the pitch.


----------



## Open Sauce (Feb 19, 2011)

Brilliant..the Sun sponsor Crawley, #dontbythesun top trends on twitter

http://twitter.com/#!/search?q=#dontbuythesun

http://trendsmap.com/topic/#dontbuythesun


----------



## TruXta (Feb 24, 2011)

FFS Ngog! How much of an open goal does he need to score?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 24, 2011)

And again! WTF has happened to him?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 24, 2011)

He's always been pretty ordinary, hasn't he?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 24, 2011)

Never been great, but he's totally not with it today. Got absolutely no cool at all.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 24, 2011)

KUYT! Get the fuck in!


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2011)

Well sloppy game, innit?


----------



## Voley (Feb 24, 2011)

Ngog's having a blinder.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2011)

Joe Cole


----------



## Voley (Feb 24, 2011)

He's looked about a yard off the ball all night. Thank fuck for Kuyt.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 24, 2011)

If I was Cole there I would've slapped Ngog so hard he only woke up tomorrow. Talk about greed and stupidity. Then again, Cole should've put that last chance away. Anyway, onwards and upwards!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 24, 2011)

Christian Poulsen is absolutely shit and they should get rid of him as soon as possible.

David Ngog is rubbish as well, but I can understand why he is playing, because Suarez is cuptied and Carroll is still injured. He should be in the reserves or something though. He ruins every attacking phase with a piss weak attempt at a shot.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 24, 2011)

In the last sixteen with the big guns not needed. And possibly challenging for a top four place. Things are looking up.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah, things could've been much worse at this stage. What a weird season we've had. Let's hope it ends well.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 25, 2011)

TruXta said:


> KUYT! Get the fuck in!


 
Timely.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 25, 2011)

Very! He's done that before. For all his faults, he's not the worst striker we've got.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 25, 2011)

Anyone fancy a Liverpool v Man City final?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 25, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Very! He's done that before. For all his faults, he's not the worst striker we've got.


 
He is _always_ running. You can fault him for some technical skills, but never really for effort. Having a player like that on your side is always going to be a good thing.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 25, 2011)

True, but he's being played too much. You saw the same last season, he was knackered towards the end of season. I hope Suarez will eventually make that spot his own.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 25, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Anyone fancy a Liverpool v Man City final?


 
Is that even possible? I haven't checked to see what the fixture list looks like...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 25, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Very! He's done that before. For all his faults, he's not the worst striker we've got.


 
No, certainly not. Fwiw, I rate him. Works hard, makes stuff happen, weighs in with some fairly clutch goals.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 25, 2011)

It's strange to see him play for the Dutch team, he always looks like a much more skilful player. Could be that the Prem has a higher pace than most I spose.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 25, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Anyone fancy a Liverpool v Man City final?



I wanted a City vs Poznan final (mainly to see the ludicrous site of everyone turning their backs to the game once their team had scored) but Braga will have to do now. That's if we actually beat Kiev. Former Soviet teams seem to do well in that compo.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 25, 2011)

TruXta said:


> It's strange to see him play for the Dutch team, he always looks like a much more skilful player. Could be that the Prem has a higher pace than most I spose.


 
Possibly. I also think Benitez (i know, i know!  ) used to stick him out wide and ask him to play specifically as a winger, rather than using him as a _forward_...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 25, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Very! He's done that before. For all his faults, he's not the worst striker we've got.


 
Kuyt is a great player, deserved his goal last night - he always gives 120%.



> Possibly. I also think Benitez (i know, i know!  ) used to stick him out wide and ask him to play specifically as a winger, rather than using him as a forward...


He plays the same position for the dutch nt.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 27, 2011)

shitty result hey... 
Kenny on West Ham and Kelly injury



> Meanwhile, Dalglish was probed on whether reports in a Sunday newspaper that he had been offered a two-year contract were true.
> "A contract from who?" Dalglish replied, with a look of confusion on his face.
> The reporter replied "From the club" before Dalglish quipped:  "I thought you meant the wife was putting me under contract again!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 27, 2011)

Time for Kenny to go. Let Sammy Lee have a go.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 27, 2011)

Bad day at the office today.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 28, 2011)

Gerrard shouldn't have played yesterday...We were shite in the first half......and most of the second....


----------



## TruXta (Mar 4, 2011)

RIGHT! Time to stir up some shit here again. So it's that time of the year, ManU at home. The last 10 contests have ended with us winning 4, drawing 1 and losing 5. We've beat them the last two seasons, and let's hope we can fuck things up for them this year too.

It's about the only thing left to play for, and the lads do raise their game against the big teams, so chances are... well.. not too grim.

I'm gonna go out on a limb and call it 3-1 to us after going one down on a corner early in the first half where we don't mark one of the Siamese twins, then scoring 3 in the second half - one for Glen, two for Suarez.


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 4, 2011)

g'waaan,'Pool, do us a MASSIVE favour...


----------



## TruXta (Mar 4, 2011)

Who's us? arse?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 4, 2011)

Will we have our new strike force playing? I we can help the Gooners to the title I'll be well pleased.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't feel I should predict any scores but I am looking forward to tomorrow!


----------



## tommers (Mar 5, 2011)

Dandred said:


> I don't feel I should predict any scores but I am looking forward to tomorrow!



5-0 Manchester United it is then.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 5, 2011)

tommers said:


> 5-0 Manchester United it is then.


 
As Liverpool are the *home* side that seems like a fair result!


----------



## tommers (Mar 5, 2011)

Dandred said:


> As Liverpool are the *home* side that seems like a fair result!



You know what I'm getting at you little scamp.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 6, 2011)

What a feckin goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and Carroll on the bench!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 6, 2011)

get in... Kuyt ya good thing..
2:0


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 6, 2011)

Good first half. Hope nani's ok. Maybe he can gift us another goal.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 6, 2011)

nani.. what a dick.. should get a straight red???


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 6, 2011)

Kuyt!!! Hat-trick..
and Carroll warming up..


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 6, 2011)

And Carroll steps on the field at last!!!!!!!!!!!!
first touch... shot on target...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 6, 2011)

3 - 0 ???? get in


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 6, 2011)

Well and truly knocked off their fucking perch. Today anyway.


----------



## magneze (Mar 6, 2011)

What a good game. Suarez was amazing. Kuyt deserved his hat trick too. Long way to reel in Tottenham tho. C'mon Wolves!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 6, 2011)

sweet... even if we gave them a consolation goal at the end...


----------



## Deareg (Mar 6, 2011)

AKA pseudonym said:


> sweet... even if we gave them a consolation goal at the end...


 
Only fair, seeing as we gave you lot 3 fuckin goals.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 6, 2011)

tommers said:


> 5-0 Manchester United it is then.


 
You are the new Dandred.........


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks like Kenny may be keeping his job then


----------



## Voley (Mar 6, 2011)

That was fucking brilliant.  Outplayed them on every bit of the pitch. Suarez' run for Kuyt's goal was almost as wonderful as Nani's assist.  Really really enjoyed that.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 6, 2011)

That was one of the best first halves I've ever seen.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## TruXta (Mar 6, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and call it 3-1 to us


 
Just as well I'm not a betting man eh? If anyone was loony enough to have a punt on a Kuyt treble they'll be fucking laughing now. Fantastic effort from the midfield and the defense, Suarez MOTM for me, just inching Meireles and Lucas.

Question is, why can't we do this against WHam? No offense to any hammers.


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 7, 2011)

well done,'Pool.You just did us a HUGE favour


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Just as well I'm not a betting man eh? If anyone was loony enough to have a punt on a Kuyt treble they'll be fucking laughing now.



What was the odds on that?


----------



## TruXta (Mar 7, 2011)

I dunno. I've seen that he was 9-1 to be first goalscorer, so Lord knows what the odd were for him being triple scorer. Probably on the order of 100-1?


----------



## Kanda (Mar 7, 2011)

He was 17-2 to get a third, in play betting. God knows what you would have got before the game for a Hat trick.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 8, 2011)

Barcelona home European record v LFC :- P4 W0 D2 L2. 

Barcelona home European record v all other English clubs: P26 W19 D7 L0

Maybe in 2 or 3 years they might get to play each other again.....


----------



## TruXta (Mar 9, 2011)

So, Braga tomorrow? No Gerrard, no Aurelio, no Suarez, no Kelly and no Shelvey. I'm really hoping Pacheco will get a run ahead of Ngog, who's been pitiful lately. Kuyt on the bench, man needs a rest. 1-0 our way?


----------



## magneze (Mar 9, 2011)

TruXta said:


> So, Braga tomorrow? No Gerrard, no Aurelio, no Suarez, no Kelly and no Shelvey. I'm really hoping Pacheco will get a run ahead of Ngog, who's been pitiful lately. Kuyt on the bench, man needs a rest. 1-0 our way?


Pacheco Carroll upfront?


----------



## TruXta (Mar 9, 2011)

Rumours have it Carroll will start on the bench, so I don't know about that. TBH I'd just like to see almost anyone but Ngog start up top.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 10, 2011)

Are Braga any good? And if we win this, are we through to the last 64?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 10, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Are Braga any good? And if we win this, are we through to the last 64?


 
No, we're through to the quarters!. 

Braga are good, be nice if we got a result away.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 10, 2011)

They beat Le Arse 2-0 last time they were in the CL, so they're a pretty decent team. Or was at least.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 10, 2011)

Liverpool doing what they do best. Beating the best then playing shit against inferior opposition!


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2011)

That's one weird looking ground.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2011)

It's not been the greatest game, has it?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 10, 2011)

No. Like watching paint stay wet. I've been listening, only going and looking at the telly when something interesting's happened. So about 6 times.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 10, 2011)

I blame channel 5. There's never anything good on that channel!


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2011)

Cole looked well past his sell by date.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 11, 2011)

Gah. Didn't see it, but sounds like a pile of shite.


----------



## agricola (Mar 16, 2011)

Here comes the bouncing ball of scandal!

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2011/mar/16/liverpool-andy-carroll-newcastle-united-agent


----------



## agricola (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 17, 2011)

editor said:


> Cole looked well past his sell by date.


 
He's gash, very lacking in confidence.


----------



## magneze (Mar 17, 2011)

He was poor tonight. Carroll looks good though. It's a positive for tonight.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 17, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> He's gash, very lacking in confidence.


 
I think United dodged a bullet when he chose you lot instead of us.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 17, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I think United dodged a bullet when he chose you lot instead of us.


 
In theory he's exactly the sort of player we could do with, a better replacement of benayoun but he just hasn't clicked with any of the players around him.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 17, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I think United dodged a bullet when he chose you lot instead of us.


And the Spuds


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 17, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> In theory he's exactly the sort of player we could do with, a better replacement of benayoun but he just hasn't clicked with any of the players around him.



I never wanted rid of Benayoun, and was puzzled & gutted to see him go. Joe Cole needs moving on in June, I think.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 18, 2011)

As does Maxi and a few others.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> As does Maxi and a few others.



Yep. Ngog, Jovanovic, Aquilani, Poulsen.


----------



## Voley (Mar 18, 2011)

So, Sunderland this weekend then. What do we reckon? They're not that far behind us in the league, I've not seen them play much this season tbh. One of those mid-table teams we often struggle against, goals scored by beachballs and all that.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 18, 2011)

NVP said:


> So, Sunderland this weekend then. What do we reckon? They're not that far behind us in the league, I've not seen them play much this season tbh. One of those mid-table teams we often struggle against, goals scored by beachballs and all that.



A draw would be ok. I think at the minute it depends on how Suarez plays. Carroll is getting there. Be interesting to see if they start together.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 18, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> A draw would be ok. I think at the minute it depends on how Suarez plays. Carroll is getting there. Be interesting to see if they start together.


 
We desperately need a win if we're to get any Euro action next season. Thinking in a cloud of hazy rosyness, is it still the case that the winner of the CL qualifies automatically for next year's competition? I'm thinking if either of the three remaining English teams win it, would that open a spot for the fifth place?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> We desperately need a win if we're to get any Euro action next season. Thinking in a cloud of hazy rosyness, is it still the case that the winner of the CL qualifies automatically for next year's competition? I'm thinking if either of the three remaining English teams win it, would that open a spot for the fifth place?


 
nope, winner takes one of the 4 spots. In the event that they finish outside the top 4, 4th place team plays the Europa League


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 18, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> nope, winner takes one of the 4 spots. In the event that they finish outside the top 4, 4th place team plays the Europa League


 
Only likely to be relevant if spurs win the champions league anyway. 

Also stoke or Bolton will be in the Europa so Liverpool will only make it if they finish fifth.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 18, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> nope, winner takes one of the 4 spots. In the event that they finish outside the top 4, 4th place team plays the Europa League


 


Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Only likely to be relevant if spurs win the champions league anyway.
> 
> Also stoke or Bolton will be in the Europa so Liverpool will only make it if they finish fifth.


 
Right, thought that might be the case. So we need that 5th spot then. Aarg. In Spuds we trust to fuck it up for themselves then.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 18, 2011)

What a mess: Debts the bank called in, a £35 million player, hundred grand a week wages all over the pitch and when King Kenny looks around he's got an empty bench.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 19, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Yep. Ngog, Jovanovic, Aquilani, Poulsen.


 
Some seriously shoddy buys there. Hopefully we'll get a couple of million for the lot of them.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 19, 2011)

Shambles of a buying/wages policy.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 19, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Shambles of a buying/wages policy.


 
Goes hand in glove with their illusions of grandeur.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 20, 2011)

Luis Suarez and Andy Carroll both start for Liverpool against Sunderland.... lets hope theres plenty of goals with Kuyt on form too...


The Reds XI in full is: Reina, Johnson, Carragher, Agger, Skrtel, Spearing, Lucas, Meireles, Suarez, Kuyt, Carroll. 
Subs: Gulacsi, Kyrgiakos, Wilson, Cole, Maxi, Poulsen, Ngog.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 20, 2011)

Suarez is immense


----------



## Will2403 (Mar 20, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Suarez is immense


 
I just can't seem to get enough of him


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 20, 2011)

Smashing goal, that. Nobody expected him to shoot.


----------



## Will2403 (Mar 20, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/feb/05/luis-suarez-liverpool?INTCMP=SRCH

he's a lover not a biter!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 20, 2011)

Shame he couldn't play against Braga. Might have got a goal or two in that one. He's certainly helped me to forget that Spanish bloke we sold recently. Francesco someoneorotherez.


----------



## Will2403 (Mar 20, 2011)

El Nino will play for us again. I'm hoping he has a £20m release clause if the rentboys don't make the CL next season and we'll buy him back. He'd make good backup to Luis and Andy


----------



## Voley (Mar 20, 2011)

Enjoyed that. Lucky with the penalty but Suarez' goal was great, similar to the run he did against Man U; fantastic. Carroll looked like he's fitting in quickly. If him and Suarez can get a good strike partnership going ...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 20, 2011)

NVP said:


> Enjoyed that. Lucky with the penalty but Suarez' goal was great, similar to the run he did against Man U; fantastic. Carroll looked like he's fitting in quickly. If him and Suarez can get a good strike partnership going ...


 
...we may burst into the top 5. Still, we've got next season to look forward to. What a shit one this was.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 20, 2011)

Amazing goal.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't want to sound negative, because above all people I love KD, but does anyone else think that King Kenny has had a bit of good luck so far?
Each time I've slightly tensed myself before the match, things have come out well. 
Is it luck? Or the fantastic spirit which has been generated by his return? Or just players' sheer skill (combined with the removal of all the serious uncertainties previously)?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 20, 2011)

Update on the Torres Golden Goal time competition. If you had February or March you've not won.


----------



## Will2403 (Mar 20, 2011)

temper_tantrum said:


> I don't want to sound negative, because above all people I love KD, but does anyone else think that King Kenny *has had a bit of good luck so far?*
> Each time I've slightly tensed myself before the match, things have come out well.
> Is it luck? *Or the fantastic spirit which has been generated by his return?* Or just players' sheer skill (combined with the removal of all the serious uncertainties previously)?


 
Plus without Suarez and with a 'can't really be arsed with it Torres' we would have barely improved.

Seeing as next season is all about trying to get in the Top 4 then I wouldn't really be massively against him staying on because I think with the squad in good shape then he can achieve that.

However I am 100% in favour of Rafa returning, and imo, the sooner the better. I am a fantasist I suppose, but he loves the club, he was a great manager under chaotic off the field turmoil and he built the best eleven since 1990, he gave those of us under 30 the best days but especially nights (including Luton and CC & some PL games) as LFC supporters.  With proper financing we would have dominated under him.

I would have him back tomoro. He is a hero of mine and always will be.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 20, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> However I am 100% in favour of Rafa returning, and imo, the sooner the better. I am a fantasist I suppose, but he loves the club, he was a great manager under chaotic off the field turmoil and he built the best eleven since 1990, he gave those of us under 30 the best days but especially nights (including Luton and CC & some PL games) as LFC supporters.  With proper financing we would have dominated under him.



I think we should dig up Bill Shankly. FFS.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 20, 2011)

Rafa was great but it was time for a change.


----------



## Kizmet (Mar 20, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Yep. Ngog, Jovanovic, Aquilani, Poulsen.


 
are you crazy?, are you crazy?, are you crazy?, not crazy.


----------



## Kizmet (Mar 20, 2011)

temper_tantrum said:


> I don't want to sound negative, because above all people I love KD, but does anyone else think that King Kenny has had a bit of good luck so far?
> Each time I've slightly tensed myself before the match, things have come out well.
> Is it luck? Or the fantastic spirit which has been generated by his return? Or just players' sheer skill (combined with the removal of all the serious uncertainties previously)?


 
It's better to be a lucky manager than a technical one...


----------



## Will2403 (Mar 20, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Some seriously shoddy buys there. Hopefully we'll get a couple of million for the lot of them.


 
Aquilani is worth £15m alone.

We should have him back too.  He was class, involved in some cracking one touch moves with Stevie and el nino!

the rest of them, yeah 2m is about right.


> Quote Originally Posted by Steel☼Icarus View Post
> Yep. Ngog, Jovanovic, Aquilani, Poulsen.


----------



## Will2403 (Mar 20, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> It's better to be a lucky manager than a technical one...


 
even better to be both


----------



## Will2403 (Mar 20, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> I think we should dig up Bill Shankly. FFS.


 
please elaborate with reasons why Benitez would be a bad choice.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 20, 2011)

Aquilani isn't worth anything near £15 million. Don't kid yourself.


----------



## Will2403 (Mar 20, 2011)

Got me a new wallpaper.  He makes me feel like a kid again.  I have been thinking of getting a Suárez 7 shirt!  But I might just see if I can get the letters printed on my Trinidad flag. Bit random though, or just a plain red tee shirt.


----------



## Will2403 (Mar 20, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> Aquilani isn't worth anything near £15 million. Don't kid yourself.


 
how much?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 20, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> please elaborate with reasons why Benitez would be a bad choice.


 
1) Selling Xabi Alonso.
2) Signing a load of rubbish players for well over their asking prices. 
3) Liverpools worst run in 30 years (at the time) and exiting from the Champions League in the Group stages, finally finishing seventh in the league that year after a load of poor results
4) towards the end he created a pretty poor atmosphere for the players and it showed in the pitch in their results. 

There are probably more reasons. But I think that is enough.


----------



## Kizmet (Mar 20, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> even better to be both


 
Sadly his luck ran out.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 20, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> how much?



Less than £5 million. 

Few clubs would sign him even for that because he has so much trouble with injury.


----------



## Kizmet (Mar 20, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> 1) Selling Xabi Alonso.
> 2) Signing a load of rubbish players for well over their asking prices.
> 3) Liverpools worst run in 30 years (at the time) and exiting from the Champions League in the Group stages, finally finishing seventh in the league that year after a load of poor results
> 4) towards the end he created a pretty poor atmosphere for the players and it showed in the pitch in their results.
> ...



1) Xabi wanted to go.
2) Because he didn't have the money to buy the really good ones.
3) A bad year. Everyone's allowed that... especially given the circumstances.
4) I'd blame that on the bloody cowboys.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Mar 20, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> It's better to be a lucky manager than a technical one...


 
I have no problem whatsoever with a lucky manager, especially if it's KD, believe me.


----------



## Will2403 (Mar 20, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> 1) Xabi wanted to go.
> 2) Because he didn't have the money to buy the really good ones.
> 3) A bad year. Everyone's allowed that... especially given the circumstances.
> 4) I'd blame that on the bloody cowboys.


 
Agreed.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 30, 2011)

LFC actively seeking stadium naming rights partner, not sure about that...


----------



## TruXta (Mar 30, 2011)

*groan*


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 30, 2011)

It's just the new stadium they were talking about, phew..


----------



## TruXta (Mar 30, 2011)

Right! Wait, what? New stadium? I thought they were going down the revamp route?


----------



## TruXta (Mar 30, 2011)

I can just see it: NIKE ANFIELD.


----------



## g force (Mar 30, 2011)

Nike aren't that stupid - for starters they'd back a decent club side


----------



## TruXta (Mar 30, 2011)

Shit trollololol is shit.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 31, 2011)

YES! The PL is back on this w/e, thank fuck, and we're facing Brom, with former manager Woy "BFF" Hodgson at the reins of WB. We've never lost to WB in the league, tho we struggled last time around (1-0 win), so here's to another 3 points to put the pressure on Spurs and Citeh.

What say ye lads? My money's on a 3-1 victoire, Kuyt and Suarez to score, OG by some WB eedjit, and OG by Carra (who's in the top 5 scorers against LFC in the PL as it happens).


----------



## Kizmet (Mar 31, 2011)

This'uns got 'draw' written all over it.

All our forwards have netted in their last game, though, so hope I'm wrong.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 31, 2011)

Hodgson will be determined to get a result against King Kenny to salvage some self respect and WBA are just the kind of crap team we are strangely vulnerable to this season. Having said all that, 3-0 to us with Carroll on the score sheet and more Suarez genius.


----------



## Kizmet (Mar 31, 2011)

Suarez genius is a tautology....


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2011)

Bit uneasy about tomorrow. I reckon Roy's got more of a point to prove than Kenny.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 1, 2011)

Nah, I think we'll win quite handily. Carroll's looking fitter and Suarez is on fire.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Nah, I think we'll win quite handily. Carroll's looking fitter and Suarez is on fire.


 
Sorry mate, can't help it.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 2, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Hodgson will be determined to get a result against King Kenny to salvage some self respect and WBA are just the kind of crap team we are strangely vulnerable to this season. Having said all that, 3-0 to us with Carroll on the score sheet and more Suarez genius.


 
You doing Dandreds job for him?!


----------



## Voley (Apr 2, 2011)

Only saw bits of the second half as the stream I was watching was iffy at best but it looked like West Brom deserved the win. Loads of possession, some good passing moves etc. Had a feeling this might be on the cards.


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 2, 2011)

Aye. Was depressingly unsurprising.


----------



## strung out (Apr 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> YES! The PL is back on this w/e, thank fuck, and we're facing Brom, with former manager Woy "BFF" Hodgson at the reins of WB. We've never lost to WB in the league, tho we struggled last time around (1-0 win), so here's to another 3 points to put the pressure on Spurs and Citeh.
> 
> What say ye lads? My money's on a 3-1 victoire, Kuyt and Suarez to score, OG by some WB eedjit, and OG by Carra (who's in the top 5 scorers against LFC in the PL as it happens).


 


Kizmet said:


> This'uns got 'draw' written all over it.
> 
> All our forwards have netted in their last game, though, so hope I'm wrong.


 


goldenecitrone said:


> Hodgson will be determined to get a result against King Kenny to salvage some self respect and WBA are just the kind of crap team we are strangely vulnerable to this season. Having said all that, 3-0 to us with Carroll on the score sheet and more Suarez genius.


 


Kizmet said:


> Suarez genius is a tautology....


 


TruXta said:


> Nah, I think we'll win quite handily. Carroll's looking fitter and Suarez is on fire.


 
looooool


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> YES! The PL is back on this w/e, thank fuck, and we're facing Brom, with former manager Woy "BFF" Hodgson at the reins of WB. We've never lost to WB in the league, tho we struggled last time around (1-0 win), so here's to another 3 points to put the pressure on Spurs and Citeh.
> 
> What say ye lads? My money's on a 3-1 victoire, Kuyt and Suarez to score, OG by some WB eedjit, and OG by Carra (who's in the top 5 scorers against LFC in the PL as it happens).





The better manager won on the day.

Back to mid table obscurity.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 2, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> You doing Dandreds job for him?!


 
Let my heart rule my head. How's Himmler's job working out for you?


----------



## embree (Apr 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> We've never lost to WB in the league,


 
West Bromwich Albion have beaten Liverpool 29 times in League matches. Took me about a minute to look that up


----------



## kained&able (Apr 2, 2011)

bellends


----------



## TruXta (Apr 3, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Sorry mate, can't help it.


 
Fair fucks. Luckily  I didn't witness this abomination. WTF happnened?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 3, 2011)

Woy finishing off the job he started, preventing Liverpool from qualifying for Europe.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 3, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Let my heart rule my head. How's Himmler's job working out for you?


 
Fine ta.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 3, 2011)

embree said:


> West Bromwich Albion have beaten Liverpool 29 times in League matches. Took me about a minute to look that up


 
In the PL was the idea.....


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 3, 2011)

How's that working out for you?


----------



## TruXta (Apr 3, 2011)

How's what working out for me?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 3, 2011)

Having never lost to WB in the League.


----------



## embree (Apr 3, 2011)

TruXta said:


> In the PL was the idea.....


 
Oh I see

Liverpool have never won a single championship title. Not one


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 3, 2011)

hehe. 

Long-balled you to death did he?


----------



## magneze (Apr 8, 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/13009655.stm

Gerrard out for the rest of the season.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh cock. We need a proper replacement for him this summer. He's not the player he used to be, and injuries are starting to get the better of him. Sadly I fear that Agger too will never be the player he could've been, always out with some injury.


----------



## agricola (Apr 8, 2011)

Get that LeBron James in!


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2011)

He's a cock.


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 8, 2011)

6th place will do this season, don't need the Europa league bollocks imo.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah I don't care, we need to focus on the league and rebuilding.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 11, 2011)

Phil Thommo saying that we're going for Jose Enrique of Toons at LB, and that a deal is pretty much sown up??? Anyone hear about this? I can't really remember seeing this chap play, he any good?

Mandatory prediction for tonight - a scrappy 1-0 or 2-1 win.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 11, 2011)

My take on those comments is liar, liar, pants on fire. Why would Liverpool pay 15-20 million for a player in the last year of his contract in the Summer and have it sown up in April? I suppose it's possible that Dalglish's solution lack of ammunition for Carroll is to buy the entire NUFC first XI.

TBH, he's a good player, and I like him but he's nowhere near worth £15 million. Witness how often he got caught out of position on Saturday. He's no Glen Johnson type liability by any stretch but I can't see him winning a Champions League medal, if you know what I mean.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 11, 2011)

I haven't a clue!


----------



## TruXta (Apr 11, 2011)

Goal! CARROLL! And then Tevez off... sweet!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I haven't a clue!


 

I suppose if you wouldn't if you'd never watched or played in a football match.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 11, 2011)

Fuck off, I meant about the transfer rumour. I'd twat you on the pitch...


----------



## TruXta (Apr 11, 2011)

Citeh are shite!


----------



## Voley (Apr 11, 2011)

3 nil at half time. Fucking hell. Wish I'd put a few quid on that happening.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Citeh are shite!


 
You seem surprised that Citeh are shit?!


----------



## TruXta (Apr 11, 2011)

Not seen them this shit.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 11, 2011)

Again, it helps if you watch football matches.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 11, 2011)

C'mon, you can do better than that? Shit even by your standards, fuck.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 11, 2011)

Ah, you see a football fan would realise the gravity of the insult.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 11, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> The better manager won on the day.


 
A fine prophecy. Good luck against Man Utd. You're really going to need it. If not a miracle.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 11, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Ah, you see a football fan would realise the gravity of the insult.


 
And it gets worse.  Shall we take this to the naked thread and see who's got the bigger membership?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 11, 2011)

Well that was nice.


----------



## Voley (Apr 11, 2011)

Enjoyed that.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 11, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Well that was nice.


 
Just got up, I must admit it was a nice surprise!


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Citeh are shite!


  Dzeko really worth his £27 mil fee


----------



## TruXta (Apr 11, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Dzeko really worth his £27 mil fee


 
Mystifying, he was electric for Wolfsburg. Too much chopping and changing with Mancini? Is he too cautious? They've got tons of attacking talent, but he seems intent on shackling them, except Tevez. They might well be fucked without him now.


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 11, 2011)

Mancini surely has to go now?  Too Italian tactically and too cautious away from home.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Mystifying, he was electric for Wolfsburg. Too much chopping and changing with Mancini? Is he too cautious? They've got tons of attacking talent, but he seems intent on shackling them, except Tevez. They might well be fucked without him now.



Christ that was painful. A good team always has a spine. Ours is Hart-Kompany-De Jong-Silva-and a forward. He left out the two biggest lynchpins we have. 

Within 7 minutes Liverpool found the hole that De Jong patrols and exploited it cos Barry and Milner and Toure didn't know what to do. Without Silva we had no one to hold the ball up so Dzeko and then Balotelli had no service.

We had Kolarov playing Carroll cos either Kompany or Lescott were filling the De Jong gap cos none of those three other three aforementioned fuckers who'll be leaving in June were there.

And, Truxta, Tevez hasn't scored in open play for ages and he's going at the end of the season. We had four other scorers against Sunderland. We basically have goals in every position if we are positive but we only ever do that one in every five games.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 12, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Mancini surely has to go now?  Too Italian tactically and too cautious away from home.



Actually the irony of that was that he didn't play any of our 3 best defensive midlfielders (De Jong, Zabaleta, Vieira) and played Barry in that position (I think; it was hard to work out if we had a midfield tonight)


----------



## magneze (Apr 12, 2011)

Brilliant game. Liverpool were often queuing up to score (eg: for the second). Should have been 5 tbh.


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Apr 12, 2011)

Andy Carroll is again, a "handful".


----------



## TruXta (Apr 12, 2011)

magneze said:


> Brilliant game. Liverpool were often queuing up to score (eg: for the second). Should have been 5 tbh.


 
Or even a fourth. 

Twisted - who do you reckon will be leaving? Tevez? More?


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 12, 2011)

Proper facepalm for the Citeh tactics. 

Excellent blood and guts game, tempo, committment, etc - obviously more, but I can only recall two fouls given in the first half.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Or even a fourth.
> 
> Twisted - who do you reckon will be leaving? Tevez? More?



Mancini (and apart from AJ and Silva none of his signings have worked out)

And yeah Tevez and his agent have moaned so much I think most City fans are resigned to him leaving.


----------



## denniseagle (Apr 15, 2011)

Justice for the 96 

Hang your heads in shame South Yorkshire police.


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 16, 2011)

jft96 Ynwa.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 17, 2011)

And the Glass Man strikes again.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 17, 2011)

Van Persie should have been sent off for that.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 17, 2011)

I think we'll lose, but still interesting to see how Robinson and Flanagan will fare.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 17, 2011)

FFS, what's up with injuries today? That's probably Carra out for most of the rest of the season. Still chuffed to bits about Robinson and Flanagan, think they're both doing really well against the oppo.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 17, 2011)

bugger


----------



## Dandred (Apr 17, 2011)

this is getting crazy


----------



## Will2403 (Apr 17, 2011)

i couldn't care less if we lost this game, but MASSIVE LOLS!!!!


----------



## Dandred (Apr 17, 2011)

penalty to Liverpool what the fuck


----------



## magneze (Apr 17, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Will2403 (Apr 17, 2011)

arsenal lost the title against newcastle. they are their own worst enemies. highlighted just then by wenger when he should have shaken kk's hand.


----------



## Will2403 (Apr 17, 2011)

wenger absolutely gutted. but they didn't have a chance even with 2 extra points.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 17, 2011)

Poor old Arsenal. This is one game I wouldn't have minded them winning, as long as they went on to win the Premiership. Still, they'd have fucked it up later along the line. Great come back Liverpool.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 17, 2011)

The fuck just happened there? HAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lololooool at KK telling Wenger to fuck off. Predictable cries of "BAN KK".


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 17, 2011)

We might have given the title to man u but that was as funny as fuck.


----------



## Will2403 (Apr 17, 2011)

haven't laughed like that since yesterday and berbatov's incredible double miss


----------



## Will2403 (Apr 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> The fuck just happened there? HAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lololooool at KK telling Wenger to fuck off. Predictable cries of "BAN KK".


 
 KK doesn't mince his words does he.  You could see Wenger shrink and think 'shit, messed wiv da wrong muthafucker there'


----------



## jugularvein (Apr 17, 2011)

arseanl don't deserve anything if they can't beat liverpool.


----------



## Will2403 (Apr 17, 2011)

you can suck our collective cocks mate, all at once.

LFC are cracking again.


----------



## Will2403 (Apr 17, 2011)

genuine question to arsenal fans... what is a typical opinion of eboue amongst you lot?

i think its fair to say that he's seen as a joke and embarrassment from other fans and a referee conning diving cheat, and i don't even know what he brings to the side.

is that a similar view for you lot as well?


----------



## Will2403 (Apr 17, 2011)

kk sticking it to shreeeves!!!

fuck yes! what a colossal towering shitstack that man is!  

the liquefied shitheap of a thousand syphilitic camels [/steven wells]


----------



## Deareg (Apr 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> The fuck just happened there? HAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lololooool at KK telling Wenger to fuck off. Predictable cries of "BAN KK".


 
It looked like he said "piss off"


----------



## TruXta (Apr 17, 2011)

Deareg said:


> It looked like he said "piss off"


 
Might've been both FO and PO. No matter, Le Arse have bottled it again. I can almost eke out a bit of sympathy for the fans at this stage, they must be livid. Went on Goonerweb earlier and plenty of cries of sack/kill/sell everyone.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## ericjarvis (Apr 17, 2011)

Typical Wenger. His defence waste over a minute refusing to retreat ten yards for a free kick, and then it's the ref's fault for playing too much overtime when he gives a penalty five second later. I laughed.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 17, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> Typical Wenger. His defence waste over a minute refusing to retreat ten yards for a free kick, and then it's the ref's fault for playing too much overtime when he gives a penalty five second later. I laughed.


 
I'm just glad I wasn't watching it in my local gooner pub. I don't think I'd have got out alive.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2011)

Unexpected result that!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 22, 2011)

So, home match against the Brummies tomorrow, 9 places below us and probably just about safe from relegation. Tough one.


----------



## Will2403 (Apr 22, 2011)

Gonna be a classic 2-0 
or 0-0

depends how motivated the players are, we seem to be playing with freedom and confidence. hoping for some more suarez magic.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 23, 2011)

We've a shite record against Brum don't we? I have zero hopes for this one.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 23, 2011)

Jack Robinson makes his first senior Liverpool start in today's Barclays Premier League clash with Birmingham City at Anfield - 
 The teenage full-back is joined in the defensive four by Jamie Carragher, who has been passed fit after picking up a knock at Arsenal last week.

Maxi Rodriguez returns to the starting XI, but there is no Andy Carroll.

Liverpool: Reina, Robinson, Flanagan, Skrtel, Carragher, Maxi, Meireles, Lucas, Spearing, Kuyt, Suarez. Subs: Gulacsi, Cole, Kyrgiakos, Ngog, Poulsen, Shelvey, Coady.

hmm.... not our strongest lineup.. but i feel comfortable in nicking a victory... good to see the youth getting runs out, can only help us for next season...


----------



## Voley (Apr 23, 2011)

Looking good right now.


----------



## Voley (Apr 23, 2011)

Rodriguez hat-trick. Well fuck my old boots.


----------



## Voley (Apr 23, 2011)

Birmingham must be proper shit if even Joe Cole can put one past them.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 23, 2011)

All hail King Kenny!!!!!!
5-0


----------



## temper_tantrum (Apr 23, 2011)

temper_tantrum said:


> I don't want to sound negative, because above all people I love KD, but does anyone else think that King Kenny has had a bit of good luck so far?
> Each time I've slightly tensed myself before the match, things have come out well.
> Is it luck? Or the fantastic spirit which has been generated by his return? Or just players' sheer skill (combined with the removal of all the serious uncertainties previously)?


 
Great result, and I reiterate my earlier comment/question ^^^


----------



## Voley (Apr 23, 2011)

I think a fair bit of it is just who he is but also I think he's a genuinely good manager, knows how to nurture players and make them play well. The Kop were chanting for him before he'd even got the job so when he did it gave the place a massive lift. That's got to be a factor but we've gone from hovering above the relegation zone to playing football that's great to watch again. That's not all luck - I think he's a really good motivator - players genuinely want to do well working for him. The way he's given Andy Carroll time to fit in, hasn't rushed him back from injury, that sort of thing. Throw in ditching one very expensive player at exactly the right time and buying two really good ones and things are looking a lot better. 12th in the league to 6th following his arrival speaks for itself.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Apr 23, 2011)

Fair points 
As a big KD fan, I have a lot of faith in him, but I've been hearing a lot of cynicism from others - 'can he really cut it in the modern game?' etc. Looking as though they're wrong, though ... <famous last words>

Europe next year? Anyone? Or are we getting a bit carried away with ourselves?


----------



## Voley (Apr 23, 2011)

Very easy to get carried away atm, you're right. Fuck knows we've waited long enough for a good string of results.  I think next season will see more consolidation, dunno about top four, doubt it to be honest, although it'd be nice. Just get a squad that can consistently fire on all cylinders first, maybe have a decent cup run, finish in a respectable position feeling optimistic about the next season and I'll be happy.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Apr 23, 2011)

I agree  After this season, our current table position would do me nicely. Spurs seem to want to do us a favour, though


----------



## Voley (Apr 23, 2011)

Yeah, that was a bit of a surprise. To West Brom of all people.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 23, 2011)

Don't forget Kenny has been a part of LFCs development for a while.. he was always in the background assisting.. he is no 'jonny come lately' but been an integrate part of our development for a number of years...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 23, 2011)

NVP said:


> Birmingham must be proper shit if even Joe Cole can put one past them.



And a Maxi hat-trick. I'm just surprised Lucas didn't score.


----------



## Will2403 (Apr 24, 2011)

It's going to be a massive challenge to get us back into the top 4 next season.  I think we could still do with quality players to go in first choice at left midfield, left back, right back, and decent cover for the three central defenders.  Plus keeping hold of Pepe and the others. 

The boardroom seems as quiet as it should be, so we don't have to worry too much about that hopefully.

Interesting times.  Next season will be fantastically entertaining, but that may include a lot of panicking about missing out again.  There again, its within the realms of possibility that we could win the league.

KK is a bit of an unknown quantity, I think that's the bottom line strangely enough.  Sorry to bang on about this again, but I'd be more happy and confident with Benitez back, but I'm happy with KK too.

I don't know if it's just because we've had little to play for, but we seem less cautious, the players seem more free and the football has been more consistently excellent for the majority under KK as contrasted with Benitez.  However we did lose to a team in Europe we should have beaten.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2011)

Arise Sir King Kenny  

Thirteen MPs have signed a Commons motion calling for Liverpool manager Kenny Dalglish to be knighted.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 27, 2011)

Fuck Alonso vs Mascherano tonight (or as I like to call him, cuntface).


----------



## TruXta (Apr 27, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Fuck Alonso vs Mascherano tonight (or as I like to call him, cuntface).


 
Blame Mourinho, really. I don't get what the hell Jose is trying to do with RM these days. He might as well get some brutes from the PL in.

That said Alonso's put his boots in before, as has Masch.


----------



## Will2403 (Apr 27, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Fuck Alonso vs Mascherano tonight (or as I like to call him, cuntface).


 
I still love them both  And Torres. 

None of them fit to clean Luis Suarez's boots tho obvs.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 27, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> I still love them both  And Torres.
> 
> None of them fit to clean Luis Suarez's boots tho obvs.


 
Oh FFS get over yourselves. Players come and go, always have and always will. At least they both contributed massively to good times. That's all I can ask.


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 27, 2011)

^^Crap, if they treated the club with respect before their departures then respect would be given back in equal measure.  Mascherano with his refusal to play and Torres saying he's joined one of the biggest clubs in the world when he joined Chelski is just disrespectful to our club IMO.


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 28, 2011)

Not sure if you guys want to believe the Daily Fail but http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...h-mulls-5m-Newcastle-bad-boy-Joey-Barton.html  FFS noooo!


----------



## Will2403 (Apr 28, 2011)

no thanks. 

and i think we should sell stevie g while we can still get a few quid for him.

controversial!!!


----------



## TruXta (Apr 28, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> ^^Crap, if they treated the club with respect before their departures then respect would be given back in equal measure.  Mascherano with his refusal to play and Torres saying he's joined one of the biggest clubs in the world when he joined Chelski is just disrespectful to our club IMO.


 
Masch refusing to play? Evidence. Torres saying he's going to one of the biggest clubs in the world - what do you expect him to say? That he's going to an OK club? In case you forget they've a lot more medals the last ten years than us.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 28, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> no thanks.
> 
> and i think we should sell stevie g while we can still get a few quid for him.
> 
> controversial!!!


 
That I would've agreed with pre-Kenny. Now not so much. He needs to be rotated more tho and stripped of the captain's band, which should be given to Pepe IMO.


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Masch refusing to play? Evidence.



http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/live...-liverpool-fc-made-me-cringe-100252-27139884/



TruXta said:


> Torres saying he's going to one of the biggest clubs in the world - what do you expect him to say? That he's going to an OK club? In case you forget they've a lot more medals the last ten years than us.


 
Torres could have been more diplomatic about it.  Maybe he could have said "Liverpool are struggling at the moment and I feel I need to move away to further my career?".  How can he imply Chelski are bigger when they only started winning stuff when a certain Russian billianaire came along.  Without him they'd be top 6 at best still and forevermore.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 30, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/live...-liverpool-fc-made-me-cringe-100252-27139884/
> 
> 
> 
> Torres could have been more diplomatic about it.  Maybe he could have said "Liverpool are struggling at the moment and I feel I need to move away to further my career?".  How can he imply Chelski are bigger when they only started winning stuff when a certain Russian billianaire came along.  Without him they'd be top 6 at best still and forevermore.


 
The Thompson article is evidence of zero. Officially he wasn't selected, and probably rightly so because they were deep in negotiations and his heart wasn't in it anymore. As for Torres, sure he could've been more diplomatic, in fact I think his transfer was badly handled, but it smacks of petty jealousy to go on about Abramovich. Do you think LFC didn't outspend the other clubs back when we were winning? If NESV spend big come the summer, are you gonna complain if we start winning again?


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 1, 2011)

Comfortable win against Newcastle and up to 5th place in the table. It would be nice if Man City lost or drew all their remaining fixtures for us.


----------



## N_igma (May 1, 2011)

It would be fucking great to get into CL. You never know it's been that sort of season.


----------



## Voley (May 1, 2011)

Enjoyed that. Didn't play particularly well for a stretch - I thought Newcastle were going to get back into it when they had that string of corners - but still won 3-nil. Not bad at all.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 1, 2011)

We were pretty shit, it has to be said. At least the Carroll abuse was funny.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 2, 2011)

Sami Hyypia retires.

Here's him leaving the pitch in a Liverpool shirt for the last time.

Hopefully he'll be back as a coach. Great professional.

http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/video/Premiership/08-09/Liverpool-Tottenham-Hotspur-24-05-2009/Farewell-Sami-12064.php3


----------



## Fedayn (May 2, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Torres could have been more diplomatic about it.


 
Sort of like benitez, he was diplomatic wasn't he?


----------



## Gingerman (May 2, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Sami Hyypia retires.
> 
> Here's him leaving the pitch in a Liverpool shirt for the last time.
> 
> ...


 An absolute bargain at £2.5m


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

N_igma said:


> It would be fucking great to get into CL. You never know it's been that sort of season.


 
I can't see it but the end of the season is interesting now


----------



## TruXta (May 3, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Sort of like benitez, he was diplomatic wasn't he?


 
About as diplomatic as Wenger, Moyes, Fergie or Mourinho I'd say. That is, not at all.


----------



## London_Calling (May 4, 2011)

So is my now old theory about Gerrard being a dead weight liability for Liverpool and for England holding any water with the faithful yet?

It's all down to King Kenny still, I bet?


----------



## mack (May 4, 2011)

gerrard who?


----------



## TruXta (May 4, 2011)

I dunno about liability but he's clearly not the talisman he was. Pepe should get the armband if he's still there next season. Him or Kuyt.


----------



## London_Calling (May 4, 2011)

He never was a talisman, whatever a talisman is - has been my point. To think otherwise mis-understands the nature of football.

IMO!


----------



## TruXta (May 4, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> He never was a talisman, whatever a talisman is - has been my point. To think otherwise mis-understands the nature of football.
> 
> IMO!


 
Hmmm. I think it's pretty obvious that whatever his "objective" contribution to the LFC gameplan he had a certain inspirational role, and it's fair to say that he's pulled something special out of the locker on many an occasion. It's been a while tho, he's getting on and it's time to plan for the future.


----------



## London_Calling (May 4, 2011)

"inspirational"  is exactly the nonsense mantra the press and football fans have repeated and believed in for a decade. As above, it's bogus and it misunderstands the nature of the sport.


----------



## TruXta (May 4, 2011)

I don't agree at all. To the extent that you have one player seen as special by a team (whether or not that translates into results), he can have an influence that goes beyond his actual contribution on the pitch in terms of goals, passes, tackles etc. I think it's fairly clear that at least some players have seen Gerrard as just such a player.

How exactly do you feel that it misunderstands the nature of the sport?


----------



## tommers (May 4, 2011)

He scored that 35 yard last minute belter that led to you winning the 2006 Cup Final for starters.


----------



## TruXta (May 4, 2011)

tommers said:


> He scored that 35 yard last minute belter that led to you winning the 2006 Cup Final for starters.


 
I'd say that counts. Also the goals against Marseille (?) in the CL qualifiers a few years back without which we wouldn't have gone on to win it (I _think_ it was that season).

Edit - it was Olympiakos.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 4, 2011)

TruXta said:


> The Thompson article is evidence of zero. Officially he wasn't selected, and probably rightly so because they were deep in negotiations and his heart wasn't in it anymore.



Look there are other articles which say the same thing.  http://www.talksport.co.uk/sports-n...fuses-play-liverpool-after-barca-bid-rejected
Why not be professional and continue playing instead of forcing the club to sell him by refusing to play?  Smacks of a distinct lack of respect for the club he played for once.



TruXta said:


> As for Torres, sure he could've been more diplomatic, in fact I think his transfer was badly handled, but it smacks of petty jealousy to go on about Abramovich. Do you think LFC didn't outspend the other clubs back when we were winning? If NESV spend big come the summer, are you gonna complain if we start winning again?


 
So if you left your current employers who have treated you nothing but with kindness and taken to you with their hearts and for you to slag them off is cool and the gang huh?  I understand how football works and tbf am glad he's gone but some respect and decency isn't asking for too much now is it?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 4, 2011)

Describing Chelsea as a 'big club' isn't slagging Liverpool off.

The whole 'big club' thing is a load of shit anyway. Who gives a toss which club is 'bigger'? You only used to hear it from fans of clubs like Newcastle who wanted something to cling to when they weren't actually very good.


----------



## TruXta (May 4, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Look there are other articles which say the same thing.  http://www.talksport.co.uk/sports-n...fuses-play-liverpool-after-barca-bid-rejected
> Why not be professional and continue playing instead of forcing the club to sell him by refusing to play?  Smacks of a distinct lack of respect for the club he played for once.
> 
> 
> So if you left your current employers who have treated you nothing but with kindness and taken to you with their hearts and for you to slag them off is cool and the gang huh?  I understand how football works and tbf am glad he's gone but some respect and decency isn't asking for too much now is it?


 
I think both Masch and Torres were so mightily pissed off with all the broken promises under the H&G regime, the increasingly erratic ways of Benitez and the generally shit mood permeating the club that we were lucky they didn't both piss off in the summer. 

As for that Talkshite link, again, where's the evidence? No quotes from the club anywhere to be seen. What Hogson said was that he wasn't selected because his head wasn't in the right place. That's all we've got, the rest is speculation.

You didn't answer my question, I see.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 4, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Do you think LFC didn't outspend the other clubs back when we were winning? If NESV spend big come the summer, are you gonna complain if we start winning again?


 
I didn't mention anything about Abramovich's spending policy though, just the lack of respect shown by those two players hence I didn't feel I needed to answer your q.


----------



## TruXta (May 4, 2011)

Fine.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 5, 2011)

Anyroad, potential banana skin next Monday when we play Fulham away.  Not looking forward to that one as Fulham have been playing well at home again.


----------



## TruXta (May 5, 2011)

Fuck that, we'll have'em. Kuyt to score five!


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Anyroad, potential banana skin next Monday when we play Fulham away.  Not looking forward to that one as Fulham have been playing well at home again.


 
Going to this match  

I think it will be a tough one. Fulham and Liverpool both on a good run. Liverpool have more to play for and have been scoring more, but away to FFC is a tough one. 

I think my money is on the reds here


----------



## strung out (May 8, 2011)

are you going in the neutral end?


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2011)

strung out said:


> are you going in the neutral end?


 
Nope, in the Fulham end as usual.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 8, 2011)

City look like they could fuck up big time. All to play for in this game. A big win would put the pressure on those manc wankers.


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2011)

5th is possible I think. 
All depends on the City/Spurs game.


----------



## TruXta (May 8, 2011)

I think we'll get fifth. Looks at Spurs' league form of late, absolutely woeful. I see absolutely no reason why we won't.


----------



## London_Calling (May 8, 2011)

Fwiw, I hope you do. Send us a postcard from ThursdayArseAche, The Balkans.

Have I mentioned my Stevie G theory much?


----------



## TruXta (May 8, 2011)

Yes, but it fails the evidence test.


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2011)

Predictions?


----------



## Will2403 (May 9, 2011)

0-8


----------



## Will2403 (May 9, 2011)

or 1-1


----------



## Big Gunz (May 9, 2011)

15-16.


----------



## TruXta (May 9, 2011)

Probably narrow enough, so I'll go for a Fulham 1 Liverpool 2.


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2011)

The sport of football will be the winner tonight


----------



## Deareg (May 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The sport of football will be the winner tonight


 
Has the game been called off?


----------



## Voley (May 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The sport of football will be the winner tonight


 
He's channelling Jimmy Hill.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (May 9, 2011)

sweet!!!!!
1-0
Roriguez in 32 secs


----------



## AKA pseudonym (May 9, 2011)

2nd by rodriguez within 6 mins!!!


----------



## Big Gunz (May 9, 2011)

Bloody hell!


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 9, 2011)

Great start, fulham haven't had a sniff


----------



## Big Gunz (May 9, 2011)

Maxi remembering he once was a good player!  Wow KK has really done well with him!


----------



## N_igma (May 9, 2011)

Aye go on the fuck really looking forward to next season now!


----------



## Big Gunz (May 9, 2011)

Dirk Kirt!  Wow bad mistake by Schwarzer.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (May 9, 2011)

holy feck, now kuyt on the sheet!
3-0


----------



## agricola (May 9, 2011)

This is post-watershed football, could easily end up 6 or 7.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 9, 2011)

They can't handle Suarez, was that a pen?  I'm watching some French stream.  Lovely stop by Johnson.


----------



## Will2403 (May 9, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> 0-8


 
who's laughing now numpties?


----------



## N_igma (May 9, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> who's laughing now numpties?


 
Who laughed in the first place lol?


----------



## Will2403 (May 9, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> They can't handle Suarez, was that a pen?  I'm watching some French stream.  Lovely stop by Johnson.


 
get www.liveonlinefooty.com for gods sake. its quite fantastic value for money


----------



## N_igma (May 9, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> get www.liveonlinefooty.com for gods sake. its quite fantastic value for money


 
You actually pay money to watch games online?


----------



## TruXta (May 9, 2011)

And I contrive to miss the first 25 minutes.......  This is looking pretty sweet, haven't seen pass and move like this for a while. Lucas, Meireles and Spearing absolutely boss the midfield, Suarez and fcuking Maxi are on fire! Glen also looking like the player we once bought.


----------



## Will2403 (May 9, 2011)

N_igma said:


> You actually pay money to watch games online?


 
36 quid a year - all pl games, all english commentary, sky and espn for televised games, can't remember what they are for sat 3pm games cos we don't play many of those any more. Great picture quality, never an interruption. 
Spanish and lower league matches if that's your thing, football first, I think they just leave all the sky sports chanels on all the time. 
Great value.


----------



## TruXta (May 9, 2011)

bOLLOCKS!


----------



## TruXta (May 9, 2011)

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaxi!

2nd hat trick in 3 matches. Beat that.


----------



## Will2403 (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Will2403 (May 9, 2011)




----------



## TruXta (May 9, 2011)

WHAT a pass by Shelvey...


----------



## TruXta (May 9, 2011)

And what a volley by that cnut Sidwell. I feel that magnanimous that I can actually say that.


----------



## N_igma (May 9, 2011)

There should be a special MOTD tonight!


----------



## TruXta (May 9, 2011)

Have to say it's been a cracking game to watch for the neutrals as well.


----------



## Voley (May 9, 2011)

Picked a cracker to watch there, Badgers.  Fucking hell we looked good tonight.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 9, 2011)

It's going to be interesting next season.


----------



## agricola (May 9, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaxi!
> 
> 2nd hat trick in 3 matches. Beat that.


 
Messi got two hattricks in a week last season (or eight goals in that week, against Valencia (3), Stuttgart (2) and Zaragoza (3)).   Also before you say it, I appreciate that me making that comparison will inevitably demonstrate how fantastic Maxi is at the moment.


----------



## Fedayn (May 9, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> It's going to be interesting next season.


 
The ghost of Dandred returns?


----------



## TruXta (May 9, 2011)

agricola said:


> Messi got two hattricks in a week last season (or eight goals in that week, against Valencia (3), Stuttgart (2) and Zaragoza (3)).   Also before you say it, I appreciate that me making that comparison will inevitably demonstrate how fantastic Maxi is at the moment.


 
I think Maxi has 8 in 4.  Maybe 5. And _*Kuyt*_ has 8 in 9.


----------



## N_igma (May 9, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> The ghost of Dandred returns?


 
Treble winners 2011/2012 season EEEEAAASSSSYYYY!


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 9, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> The ghost of Dandred returns?



Who is Dandred?


----------



## TruXta (May 9, 2011)

Past sad dreamer/delusionist.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 9, 2011)

Some blinkered optimist, no doubt. Nah, I'm just looking forward without expectation.


----------



## Badgers (May 10, 2011)

NVP said:


> Picked a cracker to watch there, Badgers.  Fucking hell we looked good tonight.


 
Knew it was going to be a good one with LFC scoring 8 and conceding 0 in their last two games and FFC scoring 6, also conceding 0. It was a cracking game to watch, not often you get to see 7 goals at Craven Cottage!! Really noisy fans (Liverpool more so) and stadium was very full. 

Liverpool were outstanding in the first half, seemed like they had 15 players on the pitch. Fulham were not actually bad, just totally outclassed. Fulham did have a good try at getting back in but was not going to happen. Great goals from Rodriguez and Sidwell.


----------



## Kizmet (May 10, 2011)

Last nights game, and the results of the last month or so brought to mind an article I wrote almost a year ago... just after Rafa left and before the selection of Hodgson. A quinity in unity is what I called for. Seems like we finally have it. 

Article is here if you fancy reading it...

www.live4liverpool.com/2010/06/view...lements-that-will-determine-liverpools-future

It's three pages, but not really all that big... bit of a web trick, apparently.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 10, 2011)

Maxi might have saved his career there.    He was going downhill with Athletico releasing him and KK ignoring him until recently.


----------



## Badgers (May 10, 2011)

Tonights ideal result? 
0-0 or?


----------



## Voley (May 10, 2011)

Was football the winner last night badgers?


----------



## Badgers (May 10, 2011)

NVP said:


> Was football the winner last night badgers?


 
Oh yes


----------



## TruXta (May 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tonights ideal result?
> 0-0 or?


 
Spurs to win. We have to go for fourth.


----------



## Kizmet (May 10, 2011)

Any result is good for us when two rivals play.


----------



## TruXta (May 10, 2011)

But, if we're to have any shot at 4th City needs to lose. I'm confident we'll beat Spurs anyway, so 5th is almost in the bag. JINXED IT! ANTI-JINX!


----------



## Kizmet (May 10, 2011)

On the subject of jinxing I see Stevie g is bigging up King Luis for player of the season next year. That's him fucked, then....


----------



## TruXta (May 10, 2011)

Nah... Do you reckon this is the time to cash in on Stevie tho? We've got some cracking midfielders and I honestly don't know how Gerrard's gonna fit in anymore. Plus he's getting on. Kenny's the only one that could get away with selling him, so it's now or never really.


----------



## Kizmet (May 10, 2011)

Never.

Stevie should have the opportunity to see out his career there if he so chooses. He deserves that. Fuck it, when we move to Stanley park give him Anfield to live in!


----------



## TruXta (May 10, 2011)

I respect your opinion but I don't agree. Anyway, we need a successor on his level, he's not gonna last more than a season or two. Make Pepe captain too.


----------



## Kizmet (May 10, 2011)

Stevie G has a quality to his game that age can't really diminish much. Inspiration. Used well and wisely he will quite easily be able to play at the top level to 35 and beyond. He has a magic about him. Like a real life Roy of the Rovers.


----------



## Will2403 (May 10, 2011)

city 4 pts clear with a goal difference of 3 more than us.

12 nil spurs would do it


----------



## Big Gunz (May 10, 2011)

Oh well no Chumpions League footy next season.  Just have to beat Spurs this Sunday then.


----------



## TruXta (May 10, 2011)

Ah well, onwards and upwards..


----------



## Voley (May 11, 2011)

Well placed for fifth now. Got a feeling the game against Spurs will be a cracker.


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2011)

Oh well, fourth was a long shot!


----------



## Balbi (May 11, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> Stevie G has a quality to his game that age can't really diminish much. Inspiration. Used well and wisely he will quite easily be able to play at the top level to 35 and beyond. He has a magic about him. Like a real life Roy of the Rovers.


 
His back and legs are fucked though, due to either

a) the weight of expectation placed on him by the Liverpool supporters

b) carrying the team for the last six or seven years


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 11, 2011)

you should definitely sell Gerrard. He's bobbins unless you decide to build your whole team around him.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 11, 2011)

Unimaginable a couple of years ago I'd be behind selling Gerrard. But we'd still get a few quid for him if he went to one of the Milans or Real. And we've been doing very well without him. He's not the main man anymore.


----------



## TruXta (May 11, 2011)

I'm not advocating selling him.... yet. Depends if we get Aquilani back amongst other things. Between him and Meireles we're not so shabby on the attacking mid-fielder front. Add to that VdV?


----------



## Big Gunz (May 11, 2011)

I would agree that selling Gerrard would be best for the club.  Relying heavily on one player over 6/7 years has taken it's toll.  You can't really say the same for Man U as they've had a strong backbone of homegrown players and didn't rely on one man to pull the strings.  

These last 20 games have proved that we can live without him, get 10 million for him and get some decent young wide players.


----------



## TruXta (May 11, 2011)

10 mill? Surely his value off the pitch (selling shirts etc) would make him a lot more valuable than that? 20 at a minimum.


----------



## Kizmet (May 11, 2011)

What price loyalty?


----------



## Kizmet (May 11, 2011)

Balbi said:


> His back and legs are fucked though, due to either
> 
> a) the weight of expectation placed on him by the Liverpool supporters
> 
> b) carrying the team for the last six or seven years


 
a is because of b.

And b is because of his genius.


----------



## TruXta (May 11, 2011)

Fair enough, but loyalty alone is not a good enough reason to keep a player or play him for that matter. I don't care how many matches Carra for example has played for us, when he starts creaking seriously he needs to leave or retire if he doesn't cede ground voluntarily. The same goes for any player.


----------



## Kizmet (May 11, 2011)

Agreed. But equally... used well and wisely modern players shouldn't creak till their mid thirties maybe even later. This season Gerrard hit a second half hattrick against Napoli to pull us out of the shit. That kind of magic goes nowhere.


----------



## TruXta (May 11, 2011)

Do you think Gerrard has been played wisely in terms of injuries the last few seasons tho? It's not until now that his groin problems look like they're being sorted properly. Similarly Torres got shoved on regardless of whether he was fit cuz the thinking was we had noone else. I've a feeling that was a major factor in his fucking off.

Basically, as regards Gerrard, what I'm saying is if he wants to stay - fine. He's still a top player, but he's not someone we should rely on to pull us out of the shit time after time. We need to plan for the future with players that are 25 or younger preferrably taking over his role. Same for Carra - if, as looks increasingly likely - Agger will never be the player we hoped he would be due to injuries etc, we need to phase him out as well while having him mentor his replacements.

In that regard, thank fuck for Flanno, Kelly and Robinson. If we can get Insua back as well all the better.


----------



## Kizmet (May 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Do you think Gerrard has been played wisely in terms of injuries the last few seasons tho? It's not until now that his groin problems look like they're being sorted properly. Similarly Torres got shoved on regardless of whether he was fit cuz the thinking was we had noone else. I've a feeling that was a major factor in his fucking off.



Absolutely. We've overrelied on Stevie for too long. Part of that is his sheer talent - he has consistently overawed his midfield partners and teammates till they just automatically look for him. But, as good as he is... he ain't Maradonna and he can't win you a league. Although a European cup is no mean feat!

He needed two maybe three players at his level to make a great team.... with torres and a firing alonso and benayoun we very nearly had it... but thems the breaks - macheda scores a stunner against villa for the scum to get them a vital three points and the league has gone.

Torres left because he fell out of love with the football dream. simple as that. He's like a fella who's misses has cheated on him... she didn't fuck the other guy - but still some basic element of trust has gone and been replaced by practical coldness. that's why he's shit now. he needs to be loved and to be in love with his game to be at his best. He can't love another. not yet. maybe never. Deep down he still wants us.... 




> Basically, as regards Gerrard, what I'm saying is if he wants to stay - fine. He's still a top player, but he's not someone we should rely on to pull us out of the shit time after time. We need to plan for the future with players that are 25 or younger preferrably taking over his role. Same for Carra - if, as looks increasingly likely - Agger will never be the player we hoped he would be due to injuries etc, we need to phase him out as well while having him mentor his replacements.
> 
> In that regard, thank fuck for Flanno, Kelly and Robinson. If we can get Insua back as well all the better.


 
I slightly disagree. there are some players whose role is to pull you out of the shit. Stevie is one is those players. the key is to have good enough players to ensure that we are rarely in the shit and thus rarely need pulling out of it.

but other than that I sadly do agree about DAgger. We got some great kids coming through, though. Don't forget the likes of Wilson and Coady, too.

I'd like to see riise back too. as much as I rate fabulous aurelio he is way too injury prone and riise offers experience and strength with genuine goal threat. On that subject I'd let aquilani rot in serie A. Not got the balls for the premiership, I feel.


----------



## belboid (May 12, 2011)

three year contract for 'The King'

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/13378374.stm


----------



## AKA pseudonym (May 12, 2011)

belboid said:


> three year contract for 'The King'
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/13378374.stm


at last!!

and I would keep Gerrard.. he is our hearbeat and an inspiration!


----------



## Big Gunz (May 12, 2011)

All hail King Kenny!


----------



## TruXta (May 12, 2011)

Great news! I'm sure Gerrard won't be sold, but as I've said above I wouldn't be heartbroken if he was. It's not that long ago he wanted to go to Chelsea was it.


----------



## TruXta (May 12, 2011)

Oh, and extra great news in that Steve Clarke also signed a new contract.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 12, 2011)

It's about time. Maybe an extra boost before the crucial Spurs match?


----------



## magneze (May 12, 2011)

Good news.


----------



## London_Calling (May 12, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> Stevie G has a quality to his game that age can't really diminish much. Inspiration. Used well and wisely he will quite easily be able to play at the top level to 35 and beyond. He has a magic about him. Like a real life Roy of the Rovers.


Yep, that's been the sports journo narrative for a decade. That should be the first warning bell. It's clueless nonsense.

Someone told me Liverpool somehow even contrived to win a trophy with him once, even though they were 3-0 down at half time . . .


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 12, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> All hail King Kenny!


 
^^


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

Good news for the mighty reds.


----------



## Voley (May 12, 2011)

Excellent news.


----------



## Dandred (May 12, 2011)

Superb news


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 13, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Yep, that's been the sports journo narrative for a decade. That should be the first warning bell. It's clueless nonsense.
> 
> Someone told me Liverpool somehow even contrived to win a trophy with him once, even though they were 3-0 down at half time . . .



I think that's a bit unfair. Not that many players have had the ability to seemingly bend matches their way like Gerrard _did._ FA Cup final 2006, for instance, and I remember a match vs Middlesbrough where a confused Gareth Southgate said "at times he seemed to be crossing the ball to himself". 

But yeah, he might play til 35. Just not at LFC.


----------



## Roonster (May 13, 2011)

Gerrard will never leave unless he is pushed.. he's a big fish in a little bowl at Liverpool... but if he went to Spain or Italy he would be a little fish in a big bowl..


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 13, 2011)

And Reina's staying!


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2011)

Liverpool v Tottenham is going to be a cracking game. 
The weekend has the football win!


----------



## London_Calling (May 13, 2011)

tbf, it's a game 'arry doesn't want to win, though the Chairman will.


----------



## TruXta (May 13, 2011)

Might be true that. I still don't get why the EL is seen by some as some sort of punishment. FFS, get your youngsters, recovering and fringe players out there and if they do well chuck on some of the first-teamers when the going gets tough.


----------



## London_Calling (May 13, 2011)

It's not nec in itself, it just comes on the back of the Carling Cup (pre-Christmas) and, if you progress in the Europa, the FA Cup as well (post-Christmas). Maybe other countries have two domestic cups but I don't know of them.

It's also not 'valued' by top 6 players and supporters in the way the Carling Cup isn't and the FA Cup is becoming. 

Chairmen obv. love it as it's extra income to deal with the fixed costs - from their pov you may as well have the players play than train and the stadium working than empty.


----------



## TruXta (May 13, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> It's not nec in itself, it just comes on the back of the Carling Cup (pre-Christmas) and, if you progress in the Europa, the FA Cup as well (post-Christmas). Maybe other countries have two domestic cups but I don't know of them.
> 
> It's also not 'valued' by top 6 players and supporters in the way the Carling Cup isn't and the FA Cup is becoming.
> 
> Chairmen obv. love it as it's extra income to deal with the fixed costs - from their pov you may as well have the players play than train and the stadium working than empty.


 
I dunno, Carra came out strongly backing LFC going for the EL. Of course that comes on the back of a season where at one stage we'd be pleased to place in the top 10, but even so.


----------



## London_Calling (May 13, 2011)

Carra - the brains behind the thone. LOL.


----------



## TruXta (May 13, 2011)

Oh, I wouldn't knock his football intelligence. All other kinds of intelligence, see "footballers; general intelligence". Which reminds me, have we a betting thread for who the Secret Footballer is? Heard rumours it was Danny Murphy.


----------



## Voley (May 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I still don't get why the EL is seen by some as some sort of punishment. FFS, get your youngsters, recovering and fringe players out there and if they do well chuck on some of the first-teamers when the going gets tough.


 
True. Joe Cole might remember how to kick a ball if we're in it.


----------



## magneze (May 13, 2011)

I forgot about Joke Hole. Is he injured or something?


----------



## Voley (May 13, 2011)

No, just shit. He has come on as a sub recently and even scored once.


----------



## TruXta (May 13, 2011)

Never seen him looks so baffled.


----------



## TruXta (May 15, 2011)

Decent half of football, Spurs arguably and narrowly deserved lead. We looked a bit tired in the first 15-20, but much better later on. Great midfield battles out there, both teams going for it. Imagine it's a fair spectacle for the neutrals as well.


----------



## Corax (May 15, 2011)

Watching Suarez play for you makes me sad.

Carroll too tbh.  He is* exactly *what we needed in January.  I think we could have been back in the CL if he'd come to the Lane.  If both of them had come, we may well have been pushing for third.


----------



## Corax (May 15, 2011)

Bloody hell, Webb must hate you even more than us.


----------



## London_Calling (May 15, 2011)

We did bid for Carroll in Jan, I believe; Levy started £early 20s and soon got blown out the water.


----------



## Corax (May 15, 2011)

How much did he go for in the end?


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 15, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> We did bid for Carroll in Jan, I believe; Levy started £early 20s and soon got blown out the water.



Has to be more to it than that. There was hardly a long protracted bidding war. Liverpool only bid £25 million on the last day of the transfer window and Ashley demanded £10 million on top. Levy would have paid £25 million. Rumour has it that AC went down to meet Levy and discuss terms at the start of the transfer window, good ole honest 'Arry turned up and Carroll instantly took a dislike to him.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 16, 2011)

Starting to think that Carroll is a waste of money, everytime he played so far he's sucked (except for one game! when he scored twice)  I don't care if he's not match fit he disrupts our flow.


----------



## TruXta (May 16, 2011)

Oh jeez, talk about knee-jerk reaction. He's hardly played since Xmas, FFS... give the lad a break. I agree that some more thought needs to go into how to make best use of him and what system/players he'd profit the most from playing with, but that's not his fault is it? He's bought for the long-term, not this season, comprende?


----------



## Big Gunz (May 16, 2011)

35m comes with pressure mate, more a dig at the club for shelling out that much rather than a dig at the player.  Suarez has effortlessly slotted in and considering he had nowt prem experience up to that point.


----------



## TruXta (May 16, 2011)

Suarez has much more experience from multiple leagues and national team, wasn't injured and so on and so forth. As I already said, Carroll's for next season and beyond. By the by, how many other players new to PL this season has had the flying start that Suarez has had? Maybe VdV and Hernandez, but that's about it. He's an outlier.


----------



## magneze (May 16, 2011)

Carroll has looked great each time I've seen him. He panics a defence.


----------



## TruXta (May 16, 2011)

TBF he looked pretty static and clueless yesterday. That sitter he missed summed up his performance really. Not that the rest of the team were all that much better..


----------



## Voley (May 22, 2011)

No Europe next season then by the looks of it ...


----------



## Deareg (May 22, 2011)

NVP said:


> No Europe next season then by the looks of it ...


 
What will you do now on Thursday nights?


----------



## Voley (May 22, 2011)

I barely watched any of it tbh. Most of the games were fucking dire. Would've been a moneyspinner though and it's possibly the only way Joe Cole might've got a regular game.


----------



## Deareg (May 22, 2011)

NVP said:


> I barely watched any of it tbh. Most of the games were fucking dire. Would've been a moneyspinner though and it's possibly the only way Joe Cole might've got a regular game.


----------



## Fedayn (May 22, 2011)

Deareg said:


> What will you do now on Thursday nights?


 
Carry on building his matchstick statue of Kenny Dalglish.


----------



## Voley (May 22, 2011)

I've never been much of a fan of games played over two legs. Too many tediously defensive games. Still would've preferred to be in it, mind. I don't go with all this 'poisoned chalice' stuff.


----------



## Corax (May 22, 2011)

I'd rather be in the second tier European competition with the hope of signing some decent talent in the Summer than having to make do with West Ham's cast-offs and witnessing a mass exodus of quality from my club, personally.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 22, 2011)

Hmm, Kenny has a lot of work to do to get us into the top four next year. Still, at least we didn't get relegated.


----------



## Will2403 (May 22, 2011)

Corax said:


> I'd rather be in the second tier European competition with the hope of signing some decent talent in the Summer than having to make do with West Ham's cast-offs and witnessing a mass exodus of quality from my club, personally.


 
Quoting this so we can all laugh at it come the first day of the new season when Modric, (hopefully Bale), Sandro et al have left and you've replaced them with Scott Parker.

Who do u predict will leave Anfield btw?


----------



## Will2403 (May 22, 2011)

also it might be worth replacing your scouts before buying any new players.


----------



## Corax (May 22, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> Quoting this so we can all laugh at it come the first day of the new season when Modric, (hopefully Bale), Sandro et al have left and you've replaced them with Scott Parker.
> 
> Who do u predict will leave Anfield btw?


 
Please don't try to interact with me creepy porn stalker boy.


----------



## Will2403 (May 22, 2011)

are u going to be using that every time i pull you up for talking shite? if so u might as well put it as your little tag line.


----------



## Corax (May 22, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> are u going to be using that every time i pull you up for talking shite? if so u might as well put it as your little tag line.


 
You're a creepy little boy.  I hope everyone's aware of it, so that they can be cautious with their personal info around you.

Pull me up, lol.  Twat.


----------



## Will2403 (May 22, 2011)

you've only posted on that thread once in the last 6 months. creepy lurker boy.


----------



## Corax (May 22, 2011)

I don't generally look at it I'm afraid.  Your nasty behaviour was brought to my attention by another poster, so I went to see what the fuss was about.  It was about you compiling files of other urbz photos for your wank fantasies, and then posting about it, and creeping other people out to the extent that they asked that you be banned from the thread.

Never mind eh.  Keep trying.


----------



## Will2403 (May 22, 2011)

lol. i think you're taking it quite badly tbf, like a lot worse than anyone else, especially those more directly affected by my sickening behaviour


----------



## Corax (May 22, 2011)

You creep me out.  You come across like a 12 year old that's going to grow up to be a danger to women.  And you're a dick.


----------



## Will2403 (May 22, 2011)

put me on ignore then. you're more of a dick tbf.


----------



## Corax (May 22, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> put me on ignore then. you're more of a dick tbf.


 
Why should I put you on ignore?  Here's how it is willy - whenever you try to start a fight with me, by posting the kind of shit I've quoted below....



Will2403 said:


> Quoting this so we can all laugh at it come the first day of the new season when Modric, (hopefully Bale), Sandro et al have left and you've replaced them with Scott Parker.
> 
> Who do u predict will leave Anfield btw?



...I'm going to point out that you're a creepy little fucknut that made people feel so uncomfortable that they asked for you to be banned from a section of the forum.

If you don't like that, I suggest you don't try to start fights.


----------



## Will2403 (May 22, 2011)

i wasn't trying to pick a fight. although that seems pretty easy with you. i was just pointing out how spectacularly this statement...



Corax said:


> I'd rather be in the second tier European competition with the hope of signing some decent talent in the Summer than having to make do with West Ham's cast-offs and witnessing a mass exodus of quality from my club, personally.


 
could backfire 

you dick.


----------



## kained&able (May 23, 2011)

My mate is convinced liverpool should sign zinedine scotdann as jamie carraghers long term replacement.(and current third choice defender behind him and skertal)

I can't disagree with him. Thoughts

dave


----------



## Corax (May 23, 2011)

kained&able said:


> Thoughts


 
I think that your mate is convinced liverpool should sign zinedine scotdann as jamie carraghers long term replacement, and current third choice defender behind him and skrtal.


----------



## kained&able (May 23, 2011)

spot on.

do you agree it would be a good idea.


----------



## Corax (May 23, 2011)

kained&able said:


> spot on.
> 
> do you agree it would be a good idea.


 
I don't _dis_agree.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 23, 2011)

Good read on the finances here:

http://andersred.blogspot.com/2011/05/liverpools-200910-results-underline.html


----------



## stupid kid (May 23, 2011)

kained&able said:


> My mate is convinced liverpool should sign zinedine scotdann as jamie carraghers long term replacement.(and current third choice defender behind him and skertal)
> 
> I can't disagree with him. Thoughts
> 
> dave



I think Johnson would compliment Skrtel better.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (May 25, 2011)

Xabi Alonso: Why I left LFC


----------



## steveo87 (May 26, 2011)

I'm mildily obsessed with Alonso at the minute, I'm sure they're (Commoli et al) are trying to bring him back, I mean he's been to games, there are interviews with him left rgiht and centre, and (most iportantly of all) he is one of my favorate every players.

This is of course ignoring the fact that he appeares pretty danm happy at Madrid, he's back home _and_ it Real Madrid FFS.

But never mind aa boy can dream....


----------



## TruXta (May 26, 2011)

Won't ever happen, mate. Tho it's a crying shame to see the "use" he's put to by Mourinho. FFS, Valdez had more passes than Xabi last time Barcelona met RM.


----------

